# Теперь меня шатает! Сам себе поставил диагноз



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Не хотел но все таки решил открыть тему(
3 месяца назад шел я бодро по дороге и тут бац с правой стороны как спазм в бошке(потом па
и с каждым днем па все чаще меня постигало!!но я не сдался и пошком по делам далеко!тут чую накрывает меня и я плыву(звоню другу забирает меня домой
с каждым днем мне все хуже и дальше чем от подьезда отойти не могу((
начал ходить к остеопату стало легче !побежал играть в бакет спорт зал-после этого головокружение немеет левая рука и лопатка и левая часть лица(стремно -думаю пипеец инсульт инфаркт рано хочеться еще жить!!вызвал скорую дали витаминку послали к черту!!
пошел к невролгу !(транки)
узи сердца экг уздг шеи остеопат пока до сегоднешнего дня
тревога зашклаливает агорофобия
пока шатает ноги ватные маленькие па!!бог бы с этими па были 1000раз но пьяная голова спина и ноги достали(
начал работу с психологом-девочка хорошая но слабая
пока в затупке что делать(где мой виски)
диагнозов наставил себе кучу(даже озвучивать не стану)

думаю собраться с духом и деньгами и сделать кт шеи (кт головы?)
дома пока просто пьяный затылок
можно ли спорт зал? 
спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

МРТ головного мозга, КТ височной кости.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо док
почему кт височной кости?
а вот в мрт апарат не влезу-боюсь
только кт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Есть МРТ для любого веса. Поищите.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

да я не про вес)саму капсулу боюсь-кт ведь открытый!
шею вы как то отмели?остепат грешит на позвоночную артерию


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Точно все Ваши болезни от нервов.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

спасибо док))нервы имеют место быть
сейчас пошел мусор выносить а затылок пьяный ((эх не могу один далеко уйти


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Ждем обследования.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

начну пока с кт шеи - посмотрим что с артерией! я так понимаю от нее может быть пьяная голова и головокружения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

У меня летчики без одной артерии летают.
Тогда уж УЗИ с поворотами головы и с условием, что головокружение возникло в момент поворота


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

узи я делал! вернее умное название узгд сосудов шеи! там по возрасту все норм!!
сосуды головы наверное надо проретить! у меня было мутная голова в 2008 году были и головокружения!!тогда не чего не нашли особо!!но на 3 года с неврозом я выпал из жизни! сейчас как то более все трешево!
правда шея болела часто после комьютера или спорт зала(упражения на плеч пояс)и голова !!потом карантин все закрыто и прошло
врач мой чел молчаливый !говорит поможет но как то затянулась помощь!
с грыжей поясницы когда меня на операцию отправили помог быстрее!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Делали с поворотами?


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, мм черт не вспомню уже))
там сразу и сердце смотрели меня туда сюда поворачивали!!
сейчас хоть ноги норм
а то идешь бац затылок позвоночник ноги колом!!в голове чувство спазма сосудов!!в самом начале прям чувствовал сосуды с левой стороны до подборотка!!сейчас вроде прошло!!но это как правило было после спорта!!
сейчас тяжость в затылке и чувство опьянения


----------



## илья1980 (6 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Делали с поворотами?


Док ну вот все что я сделал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2020)

Как у всех.
А сам диск для просмотра?


----------



## илья1980 (6 Окт 2020)

Нет к сожалению дисковода! не думал что понадобиться
если все как у всех тогда не понимаю что меня так может клинить!!
мануальщик говорит пережимает сосуды и от этого плохое кровообращение!!
ну и зажим сильный мышцами((и так 4 месяца
начитался я на форуме страстей и поник


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2020)

МРТ головного мозга, КТ височной кости.  УЗДГ МАг и ШО с поворотами головы, пробы на ДППГ.


----------



## илья1980 (6 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> МРТ головного мозга, КТ височной кости.  УЗДГ МАг и ШО с поворотами головы, пробы на ДППГ.


пипец(а попроще ни как нельзя(у меня столько денег просто
дппг у меня точно нет не те симтомы
или просто тупо начать ходить по всем врачам и делать все анализы от головы до пят)ну это же так чекнуться можно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2020)

Тогда ищем доктора, который разберется.


----------



## илья1980 (6 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда ищем доктора, который разберется.


далеко вы меня послали)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2020)

Начните с главного, решите проблему тревожного состояния.
Нет методов лечения для человека в тревоге.
Принимайте антидепрессанты, станьте, как ВСЕ!
А уже когда станете, как ВСЕ, стразу или пройдет, или начнут показывать эффективность препараты и процедуры, которые Вы делаете.
Важно, все они разработаны не для тревожных людей!


----------



## илья1980 (6 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, док согласен!!тревожность есть-просто как не тревожиться когда чувство что сейчас в обморок свалишься((
сегодня пару раз корпусом не так повернулся и картинка поплыла!!
просто думаю в спорт возвращаться боюсь что нибудь с шей сделать
воротник шанса спасает но не на долго
после долго сидения у компа появляется тошнота  рвота не большая
правда это уже так давно что перестал обращать внимание!!
к мануальщику хожу уже 3 месяца то лучше то хуже
к психологу хожу
пью тенотен
посоветовали танакан
ну вот как то так


----------



## Дина (6 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, Вы даже не представляете какую симптоматику может выдавать ГТР. И Федор Петрович правильно написал-даже если (не дай бог, конечно) у Вас какое-то заболевание, то сначала лечить надо тревожность, а потом может и действительно лечить будет нечего. Почитайте про кардионеврозы, про "каску невротика", про все эти "комки в горле", онемения, которые могут быть  В ЛЮБОМ месте и т.п.
Тенотен это не лекарство, Вам нужны РЕАЛЬНЫЕ препараты.


----------



## илья1980 (6 Окт 2020)

@Дина, гтр мне с легкой руки поставил диагноз невролог(
па и тд у меня были -я тогда вылез с помощью пт тентена и спорта!!сейчас вот какая то фигня с головой что и вызвало невроз и тд((ад всетаки не аскорбинка и штука стремная!!я был у трех врачей все отказались мне прописовать ад!!максимум транк -после которого мне как то стало не по себе
просто разные мгнения!!кто то говорит лечи органику (намек на спа) кто то невроз я запутался


----------



## ЕленаС (6 Окт 2020)

К слову. Я сенодня делала УЗДГ сосудов шеи, объяснив доктору, чем страдаю. На уровне позвоночника норм, на уровне С1 - извитость, есть стеноз при поворотах до 50% с одной стороны, а вот на уровне позв.артерий головы - спазм. Доктор и там посмотрела, хоть это не входит. Кровоток по сосудам шеи достаточный! 
У меня тоже пьяная голова, боли и т.п.
До этого трижды делала УЗДГ, ничего особенного, чего у других нет.
Я подозреваю, что это состояние , до рвоты, бывает от спазмов. Спазмы от нервов и от патологической вертеброгенной стимуляции нервных окончаний где-то на уровне шеи.Как их снимать, вот в чем вопрос.
Кстати лежа легче всегда или совсем проходит. У вас также, предполагаю.

Мне помог циннаризин с пирацетамом. Пила 1,5 мес., стало значительно легче, стала жить без воротника Шанца. Циннаризин снимает спазмы. Сегодня перед уздг не пила его. И отказалась с сегодняшнего дня по причине побочки - легкого тремора, которого никогда раньше не было.
Взяла на пробу у домашних кавинтон.
В таком состоянии, с всд и пьяной головой, надо пить что-то, понижающее напряжение стенок сосудов головы.


----------



## илья1980 (6 Окт 2020)

@ЕленаС, 
лежа все ок)как раз да!чуть нервы сразу шея рвота((
я видимо делал узгд соных артерий((если бы знал раньше
кавинтон тоже расматриваю да и пропиваю курсом раз в год!!
можно вместо кавинтона танакан или билобил
а что вам док говорит как лечить да и лечиться ли

вот голова у меня не болит!!а голова походка и предобморочное это да!!хорошо не всегда
кстати после 100 грамм почему то как то легче!!


----------



## ЕленаС (6 Окт 2020)

Прислали сейчас уздг сосудов шеи, тут не без влияния верхнешейного отдела (v3) и спазмов ПА на уровне v4, т.е. в голове.
До этого так подробно УЗДГ не делали, ограничиваясь уровнем v1 и v2, и объемный кровоток не считали. 
Значит, не всякое узи информативно, и здоров по узи еще ничего не значит.
Это к сведению участников форума. Прошлое узи от июля могу прислать для сравнения, из той же клиники, но у у другого врача


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Прислали сейчас уздг сосудов шеи, тут не без влияния верхнешейного отдела (v3) и спазмов ПА на уровне v4, т.е. в голове.
> До этого так подробно УЗДГ не делали, ограничиваясь уровнем v1 и v2, и объемный кровоток не считали.
> Значит, не всякое узи информативно, и здоров по узи еще ничего не значит.
> Это к сведению участников форума. Прошлое узи от июля могу прислать для сравнения, из той же клиники, но у у другого врача


так вы себя как сейчас чувствуете?я уловил свои обморочные состояния с зажитостью мышщ((а что вот тут делать тоже не знаю


----------



## ЕленаС (7 Окт 2020)

На фоне лечения лучше. 
У меня никогда не было ПА, обмороков, сильного головокружения. Зато стойкий спазм сосудов в вертикальном положении, если его не снимать периодически лежанием и воротником, и сосудорасширяющими, то доходит (было такое, когда лечилась одной гимнастикой) до слабости и тошноты с ощущением , что не проснулся. Все это под головную боль и легкий шум в ушах. В целом состояние отвратное полгода уже.
От нервов все усиливается. От хороших встреч с друзьями проходит.

Спазмы до обмороков бывают при ПА и ГТР, часто на фоне ШОП и ВСД. Бывают от более серьезных проблем с сосудами, когда стеноз и по сонным выраженный или кровь резко не доходит до головы. Бывают такие ПА, когда холодеют конечности от спазмов сосудов, а в голове спазм до обморока, люди страдают год-два , потом вместе с нервной причиной все проходит.


----------



## Дина (7 Окт 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> От хороших встреч с друзьями все проходит.


Вот эта фраза ни на что не намекает, а? Странно, что люди готовы скорее поверить в страшные болезни с органическими поражениями, но сходить к психотерапевту/психиатру многие не хотят.
Если у человека ангина то ему от дружеской встречи легче не станет. Если аллергия, то, хоть какая радость приключись, человек не выздоровеет. 
А тут такие довольно серьёзные симптомы и вдруг они внезапно проходят на фоне повышения эмоционального фона. 
Конечно, обследоваться необходимо с целью исключения серьёзных заболеваний, но есть ли здоровые люди после 35 лет? 100% хоть какое-нибудь отклонение да найдут. И тут главное не начать "лечить анализы".
Я еще раз повторю-нервная система может выдать ЛЮБУЮ симптоматику и головокружения, тошнота, онемения, боли в области сердца, жжения лишь малая толика. 
Однако, даже если эти проявления результат не неврологического заболевания, а вполне себе диагностируемого соматического, то это не исключает лечения по "психическому" профилю. В комплексе, так сказать.


----------



## ЕленаС (7 Окт 2020)

Психотерапевты тоже люди, и очень разные. Я не знаю к кому обратиться. Не знаю эту область совершенно и подозреваю, что в РФ нет какой-то установившейся школы, методики, подходов. Подозреваю, что каждый лечит из своих наработок и измышлений. 
Не представляю, как с помощью психотерапии можно вылечить чужую жизнь), решить проблемы невроза, у которого есть объективные причины.


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

@ЕленаС, в Америке психотерапевты - это в основном те люди, к которым просто приходят выговориться. Им могут рассказать то, что не  хотят говорить своим родным, друзьям, коллегам, по причине осуждения  или непонимания. Это независимый человек, на которого ты можешь вылить ведро своих какашек))) У нас это все только развивается, да и народ в нашей стране поколения 90-х не готов к такой терапии по причине менталитета в первую очередь. Вот подрастающее поколение, это совсем уже другие люди, они живут в мире интернета, постоянной движухи и стрессов, и любое отклонение от нормы воспринимают очень остро и болезненно. Все зависит от воспитания, силы духа, восприимчивости  и выносливости.


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

да головокружений и нет!!просто автоматом мышщы шеи так спазмируються что понимаешь что сейчас просто обморок((ну и покругу!!
4 месяц ада!!один на улицу не хожу!!правда иногда становиться чуть лучше и ночью паюсь выходить!!коньчк помаег очень не плохо но не пить же каждый день!!


ЕленаС написал(а):


> На фоне лечения лучше.
> У меня никогда не было ПА, обмороков, сильного головокружения. Зато стойкий спазм сосудов в вертикальном положении, если его не снимать периодически лежанием и воротником, и сосудорасширяющими, то доходит (было такое, когда лечилась одной гимнастикой) до слабости и тошноты с ощущением , что не проснулся. Все это под головную боль и легкий шум в ушах. В целом состояние отвратное полгода уже.
> От нервов все усиливается. От хороших встреч с друзьями проходит.
> 
> Спазмы до обмороков бывают при ПА и ГТР, часто на фоне ШОП и ВСД. Бывают от более серьезных проблем с сосудами, когда стеноз и по сонным выраженный или кровь резко не доходит до головы. Бывают такие ПА, когда холодеют конечности от спазмов сосудов, а в голове спазм до обморока, люди страдают год-два , потом вместе с нервной причиной все проходит.


у вас не все так и страшно скажу я вам)


----------



## горошек (7 Окт 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> @ЕленаС, в Америке психотерапевты - это в основном те люди, к которым просто приходят выговориться. Им могут рассказать то, что не  хотят говорить своим родным, друзьям, коллегам, по причине осуждения  или непонимания. Это независимый человек, на которого ты можешь вылить ведро своих какашек))) У нас это все только развивается, да и народ в нашей стране поколения 90-х не готов к такой терапии по причине менталитета в первую очередь. Вот подрастающее поколение, это совсем уже другие люди, они живут в мире интернета, постоянной движухи и стрессов, и любое отклонение от нормы воспринимают очень остро и болезненно. Все зависит от воспитания, силы духа, восприимчивости  и выносливости.


Есть психотерапевт-психолог, и есть психотерапевт-психиатр. Последний это врач, владеющий определенными методиками. А про менталитет я всегда вспоминаю фильм «Данди - крокодил». Когда его спрашивают, как он обходится без психоаналитика и что делает, когда у него есть проблема, он говорит: «А я расскажу Уолли, а он расскажет всей деревне, вот и нет проблемы» 😀. Я в своей жизни хороших психологов встречала редко, чаще всего страшно далеки они от народа. И самокопание не всегда человеку на пользу. А хорошим психологом порой могут стать даже друзья. Но это если речь идёт о жизненных трудностях, а не невротических заболеваний.  К последним чаще всего таблеточки нужны. А психотерапия как дополнение.


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

@горошек, обычно говорят наоборот таблы вторичны!!я ни как не могу понять разницу-психолог -психотерапевт(
понимаю как только бы закончилась симптоматика я бы потихоньку бы и вылез из этого


----------



## горошек (7 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ни как не могу понять разницу-психолог -психотерапевт(


Надо сказать, что это довольно сложный вопрос, потому что есть две традиции использования слова «психотерапевт». Одни считают, что психотерапевтами можно называть только врачей-психиатров, которые освоили методы немедикаментозного лечения, развитые в рамках медицины (например,медицинский гипноз). Такие специалисты ссылаются, в частности, на приказ Минздрава, который позволяет работать психотерапевтами только людям с образованием врачей-психиатров. Другие полагают, что психотерапевтическую помощь могут оказывать клинические психологи, прошедшие подготовку в одном из направлений психотерапии, которые исторически развивались в рамках психологии, а не медицины, и работают с психологическими, а не медицинскими запросами клиентов. Деятельность таких специалистов регламентируется, например, законом города Москвы. В этих карточках мы исходим из представлений второй, «психологической» школы. Так в чем же разница между психотерапевтом и психологом? У психотерапевта должно быть психологическое образование, но далеко не все психологи обучены работе психотерапевтом. Психолог может заниматься исследованиями: например, изучать, как устроено мышление и память, психологию больших и малых групп или решать практические задачи: диагностировать индивидуальные и личностные особенности человека, заниматься подбором кадров, правильной организацией рабочего места и тому подобным. Помимо разговора, психотерапевты используют специальные упражнения, создают игровые ситуации, шутят и даже задают домашние задания. Например, психотерапевт может попросить вас представить, что на пустом стуле сидит кто-то из ваших близких и попросить поговорить с ним; записывать все мысли, приходящие вам в голову тогда, когда вы переживаете состояние, от которого хотите избавиться; обсуждать с мужем или женой конфликтную тему, действуя по определенным правилам; замечать только все успешно выполненные (а не наоборот) вашим ребенком домашние дела. Главное, чтобы психотерапевт точно знал, зачем все это нужно, и умел бы объяснить логику своих предписаний — иначе он не профессионал.
Скопировала вам первое попавшееся из интернета. Если правильно помню, то на сайте НИИ Психиатрии вроде конкретно психотерапией лечится только ПА. Но вы и сами, наверное, чувствуете, что работа над собой тут помогает. И только в этой ситуации, как вы выражаетесь таблы вторичны и даже может не нужны совсем. Во всех остальных как раз первичны таблы, а психотерапия как дополнение. Да, тяжелые жизненные ситуации вызывают такие состояния тревожности и депрессивности. Но всё же, много запускает мысль. У нас в парке возят мужчину без ног в инвалидном кресле, лет 45 наверное, он всегда спокоен и позитивен, улыбается моей внучке.... Не знаю, как он с этим справляется, не дай Бог, конечно. То есть, я так понимаю, что психотерапия помогает минимизировать мысли о нашем плохом состоянии. Но если у этих процессов есть органическая заинтересованность, то ею тоже надо занимать. Да, сложно всё это и комплексно.


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Есть психотерапевт-психолог, и есть психотерапевт-психиатр. Последний это врач, владеющий определенными методиками. А про менталитет я всегда вспоминаю фильм «Данди - крокодил». Когда его спрашивают, как он обходится без психоаналитика и что делает, когда у него есть проблема, он говорит: «А я расскажу Уолли, а он расскажет всей деревне, вот и нет проблемы» 😀. Я в своей жизни хороших психологов встречала редко, чаще всего страшно далеки они от народа. И самокопание не всегда человеку на пользу. А хорошим психологом порой могут стать даже друзья. Но это если речь идёт о жизненных трудностях, а не невротических заболеваний.  К последним чаще всего таблеточки нужны. А психотерапия как дополнение.


разница в том, это касается только нашей страны, что первый не может выписать таблы ( нет на это лицензии), а второй может.  Сейчас даже неврологам урезали кол-во выписываемых психотропных лекарств, только через психиатора.


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> разница в том, это касается только нашей страны, что первый не может выписать таблы ( нет на это лицензии), а второй может.  Сейчас даже неврологам урезали кол-во выписываемых психотропных лекарств, только через психиатора.


меня все агитируют именно на психотеропевата мол доктор и тд!!мол иди туда где страшно 
а как идти когда штормит 
выпил сейчас таблетку танакана так как на палубе сижу


----------



## горошек (7 Окт 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> разница в том, это касается только нашей страны, что первый не может выписать таблы ( нет на это лицензии), а второй может.  Сейчас даже неврологам урезали кол-во выписываемых психотропных лекарств, только через психиатора.


Я думаю, что второй по образованию врач, а первый нет. А таблы уже из этого и вытекают.

Самая краткая таблица отличий:

​
*Психиатр*​*Психотерапевт*​*Психолог*​*Образование*Медицинское​Медицинское​Не медицинское​*Право не лечение*Есть​Есть​Нет​*Право на диагностику заболевания*Есть​Есть​Нет​*Преимущественный метод лечения воздействие*Медикаментозное лечение​Психологическое воздействие (беседа, выявления внутренних конфликтов и поиск путей, специальные техники)​Психологическое воздействие​*Преимущественная сфера компетенции*Психотические состояния, шизофрения, маниакально-депрессивный психоз, эпилепсия, состояния после инсульта, отравления, черепно-мозговой травмы, алкоголизм, наркомании, неврозы, отставание в развитии и т.д.​Стрессы, последствия нервного напряжения, усталость, неврастения, нервный срыв, внутренние конфликты, депрессия, апатия, психосоматические заболевания, тревожные состояния и навязчивые страхи, панические расстройства, неудовлетворенность собой и своей жизнью, кризисные ситуации в личной жизни и на работе, энурез, тики, заикание и т.д.​Психологическое консультирование людей, *не* испытывающих депрессию, тревожность, страхи и т.д.
Психологическое тестирование.​


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

значит все таки психотеропевт*((хотя психологи тоже ведь лечат тревоги и страхи!!мне мой психолог нравиться но она без опыта таких как я (
как то не думал что я так вляпуюсь**
и тут конечно начитаешься всякой жести как люли и ад пили и так и сяк лечились потом бац и операция в результате**
я в свое время как там смог вылезти но меня так с головой не накрывало панические атаки да агора да!но что бы так ((иногда конечно мысли посещают а лечиться ли это вообще(


----------



## Дина (7 Окт 2020)

В небольших городах и психиатра-то не найдёшь нормального, про психотерапевта, который именно "терапевт" говорить не приходится. Опять же, если невроз/гтр вызвано ВНЕШНИМИ факторами (я имею ввиду, что речь не об эндогенных психических заболеваниях), которые ну никак невозможно из жизни убрать, то, может быть сеансы психотерапии и могут помочь, но...это будет долго, дорого и не факт, что эффективно. Поэтому что остается-разрешенные 🤪😎 препараты. И здесь будет лотерея из подбора лекарств, что тоже может быть долго, дорого и с побочками. Кому-то может повезти и препарат сразу подберут.


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> да головокружений и нет!!просто автоматом мышщы шеи так спазмируються что понимаешь что сейчас просто обморок((ну и покругу!!
> 4 месяц ада!!один на улицу не хожу!!правда иногда становиться чуть лучше и ночью паюсь выходить!!коньчк помаег очень не плохо но не пить же каждый день!!


всегда нужно найти первоисточник такого состояния и оттуда плясать. Отчего-то вас резко закружило на улице ведь , вспомните, что могло привести к такому состоянию, причин может быть несколько:
1) стресс накануне - тогда к психотерапевту.
2) силовая или травмирующая нагрузка на шейный отдел - тогда нужно пройтись по обследованиям, которые выше вам писали УЗДГ ( с функциональными пробами), МРТ ШОП.  После заключения невролог назначит лечение, скорее всего стандартное в таких случаях.
3) если первых 2 пунктов не было, а голова раскалывается, то МРТ головного мозга и МРТ артерий и вен головного мозга.

но как я понял, то у вас все пошло снизу вверх, т.е. от спазма в шее, поднялось в голову?
или наоборот сначала голова заболела, а потом уже через какое-то время шея начала спазмироваться от страха?


----------



## горошек (7 Окт 2020)

Но хорошего психотерапевта найти очень тяжело, мое мнение. Я уде описывала, как дочь ходила к врачу-психотерапевту со званиями из НИИ Психиатрии. Только вред от неё был за 4 тыс приема.


----------



## Дина (7 Окт 2020)

Кстати, ПА это, конечно, "не айс", но тут хотя бы все понятно. А когда неизвестно что с организмом происходит, что непонятно, то ли это психическое, то ли сосудистые, то ли "от позвоночника"...


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

у меня голова не болит вообще!!шел по улице туд бац закружилась на 1 секунду!и с каждым днем все хуже и хуже!ну и на этой почве невроз!!
летом становилось лучше потом опять откат!!как становиться лучше иду один на улицу но могу пройти не больше 3 домов потом накрывает(
вот сейчас 3 день в голове кавардак и болит шея и тошнит
выпил утром танакан решил курс пройти состояние очень не приятное-хотя конечно так быстро он не работает!!
я делал кт шеи и узи вен шеи как понимаю все это не то(
что касаеться ад ну блин же не глицин штука очень стремная-8 лет назад я из это выходил года 3 -потом нашел психолога еще 1.5 года но вылез
но меня штырило паническая атака -а тут тупо голова (со страхом бы я потихоньку бы справился бы
понимаю что накрутил себе еще но.. а как не крутить когда здоровый мужик не может даже до магазина дойти


Дина написал(а):


> Кстати, ПА это, конечно, "не айс", но тут хотя бы все понятно. А когда неизвестно что с организмом происходит, что непонятно, то ли это психическое, то ли сосудистые, то ли "от позвоночника"...


мне предварительно ставят зажим вен или сосудов и вот из этого и эвект такой


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> у меня голова не болит вообще!!шел по улице туд бац закружилась на 1 секунду!и с каждым днем все хуже и хуже!ну и на этой почве невроз!!
> летом становилось лучше потом опять откат!!как становиться лучше иду один на улицу но могу пройти не больше 3 домов потом накрывает(
> вот сейчас 3 день в голове кавардак и болит шея и тошнит
> выпил утром танакан решил курс пройти состояние очень не приятное-хотя конечно так быстро он не работает!!
> ...


3 пункт, вы ответили, что голова не болит. Это уже хорошо! 
Но вы не ответили на первые два пункта.


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

стресса не было!травмы тоже(
но одно точно карантин пережил напреженно(
первый раз в голове что то отключилось на пешеходном переходе(теперь конечно открыты простанства для меня ад)
через неделю около метро начал плыть останвился позвонил что бы меня забрали
ну и дальше все хуже и хуже((
паника 24 в сутки от подьезда отойти не мог
начал ходить с друзьми но чувство сейчас в обморок упаду(
вроде становиться чуть легче и вот последние три дня совсем беда
кстати перед этим ходил в аптеку накрыло на обротном пути -дополз 4 подьезда кое как
сегодня даже дома голова мутная после танакана -наверное
и шея побаливает с права и тошнит если голову повернуть
реакцию я отследил что сильно спазмируються мышщы шеи и трапеции и от этого отубает голову((
если выпить не много мышщы раслабляет конечно и становиться легче

психолог говорит ты хоть научить сначала просто успокоится!я сижу ищу у себя болячки весь в напряге((
хочеться в спорт зал(пришлось бросить)
хочеться гулять
эх


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

А говорите первый пункт - стресса не было!
Вот и ответ на все ваши беды, откуда ноги растут))
Стоит только честно и не обманывая себя все проанализировать и ответ готов.
Почему-то до последнего не хотят признавать стрессующий фактор. Кстати по многим пандемия ударила в психологическом плане, люди остались без работы, бизнеса, с кредитами и долгами. Кол-во обращающихся со стрессом к врачам возросло в разы!
Спазм в шее - это уже вторичный ответ.  Вылечите первоисточник, уйдут и спазмы, которые вам дают пьяную голову.

Вы мне напомнили тут одного человека, недавно был с похожей историей, который на фоне стресса не мог спать, потом у него начал болеть позвоночник из-за мышечных спазмов,  но он упорно всех уверял тут, что это все от позвоночника идет, а не наоборот. В итоге невролог все-таки ему успокоительные подобрал и О ЧУДО практически все прошло, голова не гудит, спит лучше и прошла боль в шее))


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

да у меня как раз была работа)
я просто помню когда ты стоишь в очереди и не дай бог чихнуть)
правда состояние что будет завтра и тд)шея начала болеть и тд
потом вроде все норм карантин сняли
я кстати бежал через дорогу в трапспортную и на тебе
то что стресс и тд даже спорить не буду
глицин тенотен как то не особо помогает неврлог выписала транк ((
по ад я пробежался и я в уже конечно да и пробовал я правда много лет назад
вспоминаю с ужисом
мне к сожалению в зале самочувствие не очень -шея?лет 7 назад спорт мне хорошо помог

может всему свое время но 4.5 месяца как то долго а подвижек нет особых
хотя признаю-я даже 3 дней не выдержал что бы не поискать у себя симтомы))


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

Первая ошибка, читать интернет и симптомы)) просто закройте это все нафиг.
глицин - это детские пилюли)) тенотен вообще к успокоительным не имеет отношения никакого.
Вообще неврологи обычно назначают легкие успокоительные, которые не вызывают жестких побочек и синдрома отмены, и пьется все курсом. Если вы боитесь повторения прошлых отходняков, то скажите все это врачу, что вы ранее пили и как долго. Врач учтет все ваши пожелания и негативные реакции, и подберет оптимальный для вас вариант, чтобы такого не повторилось.

а когда стресс начнет уходить, подключайте здоровый образ жизни, легкий спорт без напрягов только, пешые прогулки на свежем воздухе.
Потом потихоньку отмените лекарства.
Кстати, алкоголь и успокоительные нельзя смешивать.

Удачи в выздоровлении)


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа, спасибо вам)
а вы про какие успокоительные кстати?)ну так для примера


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

Ну не про валерианку уж точно))
Дойдите до невролога, они всем одно и то же успокоительное выписывают. Я не буду писать названия лекарства, а то тут половина на форуме самолечением занимается и дозировками))


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

мне грандаксин выписали(мне не зашел
да и не то это
мне бы мышщы шел бы раслабить


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

почему не зашел?  не обязательно только его, есть еще, нужно подбирать.


----------



## Дина (7 Окт 2020)

Грандаксин как транк не очень. Названия пиши не пиши-практически ничего без рецепта не купить.


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

@Дина, и это хорошо, что не купить. как почитаешь тут комменты, кто во что горазд с советами по лекарствам и дозировками, не задумываются о том, что такие советы могут навредить человеку. То, что им прописал врач, не факт, что это подойдет другому.
Врач назначает строго по показаниям и обследованиям, так же учитывает возраст и сопутсвующие хронические заболевания!


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа, ну скажу честно !купить без рецепта можно все в интернете))грандаксин был у меня дома через два часа)кому нужен рецепт подарю!!
не зашел -было чувство жуткого безразличия -как буто не спал дня три (
так же и финик
не мое это все
вот сейчас час откатался на самокате с товарищем как то легче прям на душе!!один вот пока не могу
но шея болит зараза((не так голову поверну сразу кружиться и тошнит(
ну и от этого страх фобия и тд((
Кстати а зимой есть у кого опыт на самокате?) мне вот как то с ним легче


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

Ну вот поэтому и говорю, что лучше идите к врачу, да там все и обсудите.  Насчёт электросамокатов не очень хорошего мнения, есть случаи на кочках травматизации коленей, с учетом наших дорог, это не для нас удовольствие, весь позвоночник трясётся.


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа, ну так потихоньку)
я все хочу в спорт зал вернуться но боюсь


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, ну так решите первую проблему и вэлкам ту спорт)


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> ну так решите первую проблему и вэлкам ту спорт)


шея?)
кстати нашел вот такую тему тут!!в один в один как у меня и какой конец((
доктора говорят мол можно было консервативно но как((


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> шея?)
> кстати нашел вот такую тему тут!!в один в один как у меня и какой конец((
> доктора говорят мол можно было консервативно но как((


почему шея-то опять? шея болит от спазма мышц, а спазм мышц от нервов
что за тема?


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> почему шея-то опять? шея болит от спазма мышц, а спазм мышц от нервов
> что за тема?











						Стандартный набор стандартного шейного остеохондроза?
					

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Наталья, 39 лет.! Сообщаю о себе и своем заболевании следующую информацию:  В сентябре 2010 года у меня сильно закружилась голова и я практически потеряла сознание ( успела дойти до кровати и перенести приступ лежа). В последующие два дня также случались такие приступы...




					www.medhouse.ru
				




как то стремно после просмотра темы((


----------



## Стёпа (7 Окт 2020)

Так у нее был скаленус-синдром, это редко встречается, поэтому и лечили ее долго от другого. Там вообще другая симптоматика, там ТИА идут в голову, а у вас даже голова не болит.  Почему вы опять примеряете на себя чужие болячки? идите к неврологу, пускай проведет вам тесты, зачем вы сами себе диагнозы-то ставите? и заказываете лекарства без назначения врача, через сомнительные интернет-ресурсы.


----------



## илья1980 (7 Окт 2020)

Невролог в позу меня уже ставил и калол какой то фигней

я пока не пью)только глицин и пустырник)а то я тут нашел людей сидящих на ад и мне стало грустно(
вот сейчас 2 км отпахал на самокате только вернулся(шатало как первокурсницу на экзамене(но выдержал
блин на самокате могу как то а пешком шатает как алкаша-не дай бог деревьев нет по пути это кошмар)ух дожил

ладно не грустите)бывает и хуже


----------



## илья1980 (10 Окт 2020)

иногда вот читаешь тут темы!ведь практически не одна не закончина как сейчас жив здоров чел(жаль


----------



## ЕленаС (10 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> значит все таки психотеропевт*((хотя психологи тоже ведь лечат тревоги и страхи!!мне мой психолог нравиться но она без опыта таких как я (
> как то не думал что я так вляпуюсь**
> и тут конечно начитаешься всякой жести как люли и ад пили и так и сяк лечились потом бац и операция в результате**
> я в свое время как там смог вылезти но меня так с головой не накрывало панические атаки да агора да!но что бы так ((иногда конечно мысли посещают а лечиться ли это вообще(


Это реакция лабильной автономной нервной системы, лабильной чаще всего по причине расположенности, врожденной. 
Психотерапевт снимает лишь симптомы - т.е. учит жить с такой нервной системой. Ну и медикаментозно можно подрегулировать. 
Илья, я недавно делала УЗДГ сидя, и врач этот спазм сосудов увидела. Небольшой зажим на уровне С1С0 , а в голове позв.артерия спазмирована так, что кровоснабжение на уровне нижней границы нормы, в вертебро-базилярном бассейне. 
Я читала, что рефлекторный спазм идет как защитная реакция при плохом оттоке от мозга, а ведь позв.вены зажимаются больше артерий, находясь в паре с ними, но их не исследуют.
У меня и у многих тут спазм идет при вертикальном положении только.  Либо тяжелая голова давит, либо мышцы спазмируют вену и артерию. А спазм идет в области головы , как уже сказала, это приспособление организма, в том числе противоинсультное. Если плохой отток, то не нужен и приток.

Рефлекторный спазм сосудов, уточню.
А мышцы спазмируются почему, не знаю. Может, и от корешкового синдрома. Где-то поджимает хондрозом корешки, они вызывают защитный (от боли) спазм мышц, последние позв. артерию и  вену зажимают, отток страдает и возникает рефл.спазм сосудов в ВБбассейне. 
При лабильной нервной системе это не в меру усиливается стрессом. 
Как разорвать этот круг? если знать как, то может и вылечимся?

Пусть меня поправят врачи на форуме, я биолог, и вижу в объеме того, что знаю в своих рамках.


----------



## илья1980 (11 Окт 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Рефлекторный спазм сосудов, уточню.
> А мышцы спазмируются почему, не знаю. Может, и от корешкового синдрома. Где-то поджимает хондрозом корешки, они вызывают защитный (от боли) спазм мышц, последние позв. артерию и  вену зажимают, отток страдает и возникает рефл.спазм сосудов в ВБбассейне.


ну я отслеживаю реакцию и видимо у меня все тоже самое(согласен ответа пока нет
главное как я понимаю это лечиться 
но видимо долго и уныло
но как((таблы конечно проблему не решат-ну может на время
я тоже много читаю и вариантов много-гимнастика мануалка массаж ад образ жизни и тд
я когда чуть понервничаю идет спазм и все -головокружение тошнота пред обрм состояние ( просто выпьешь коньяк и прям чувство что сосуды расширились спазм с мышщ сходит становиться легче 
а невролог вам что говорит*:?

Рефлекторный спазм сосудов, -ну наверное не так круто а то  это стремно)









						Как избавиться от мышечных зажимов
					

Вы знаете, что мышечные зажимы есть практически у всех современных людей? За исключением, разве что, диких племен. И это может привести ко многим проблемам со здоровьем как физическим, так и психическим. Узнайте, как можно избавиться от этих зажимов.    Мышечные зажимы, или иначе мышечные блоки




					findself.ru


----------



## ЕленаС (11 Окт 2020)

Рефлекторный спазм сосудов, именно так.
Цепочка: н.окончания в сосудах , которые  спазмируются извне на уровне шеи, афферентные волокна , передающие сигнал выше по ходу позв. артерий, эфферентное волокно к сосуду в мощге и результат - спазм сосуда  по ходу  позв.артерий в голове.
К этому прибавьте нарушение венозного оттока, т.к. позв  вена и артерия идут вместе.
Все это регулируется автономной нервн.системой, которая лабильна при склонности . При стрессе стимулируется симпатическая нервная система, нацеленная на повышение тонуса сосудов , спазм, учащение серд.секращений. и реакция получается неадекватная мех. зажиму. Плюс от нервов мышцы добавляют зажимов.

Это состояние нужно снимать со всех сторон. 
1. Осанка и выправление позвоночника
2   Расслабление мышц - апликатор Кузнецова, спмомассаж, воротник Шанца, самоконтроль
3 успокоительные
4 мне посоветовали Кавинтон+мексидол, помогает
5 гимнастика, плавание, самомассаж в сауне на шею
6 ложиться в горизонталь, если спазм нарастает, не доводить до плохого.
Я это все делаю сейчас, могу жить. Но все равно как на костылях, а не как все нормальные люди((((((

Когда не лечилась, помирала.  Знаю женщину, которая год не лечилась, дошло до обмороков при вставании с кровати.
сейчас ей легче, после моря, грязей, 10 сеансов мануалки с жестким массажем на шею, после исчезновения стрессовой ситуации, и апликатора Кузнецова на шею с массажем по инструкции

У нее по моему мнению была болезнь Рейно, но я не врач.

У нее руки белели от спазмов.
Но у нее началось со стресса - сыну грозила тюрьма на 8 лет. Они чудом доказали его невиновность. 
в шее у нее нашли все что угодно, и аномалию Кимерле в т.ч.


----------



## илья1980 (11 Окт 2020)

@ЕленаС, то есть вывод?это лечиться?
вот ложиться горизонтально это круто-особенно около метро например)
а сколько делаете уже по времени? и что значит жить?

сегодня начитался про спа-так я не понял как это лечить и лечиться ли(
кто пишет мануалку нельзя кто только она и поможет!кто сделал один раз все 
кто то говорит делать год не меньше!!
кто лечиться только ад и все
кто то в спорт зал
ну и самый край операция((
док вот говорит что остеофиты фигня ютуб говорит тебе кирдык и надо опереровать остеофиты
проще застрелиться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> док вот говорит что остеофиты фигня ютуб говорит тебе кирдык и надо опереровать остеофиты
> проще застрелиться


Проще сделать так, чтобы нервная система реагировала на все это, как у всех остальных.
Полстраны с такими снимками, а с такими реакциями 6-7%


----------



## ЕленаС (11 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> @ЕленаС, то есть вывод?это лечиться?
> вот ложиться горизонтально это круто-особенно около метро например)
> а сколько делаете уже по времени? и что значит жить?


1. Если б я знала вывод, меня бы здесь не было.
Промежуточный вывод это не надо доводить до органических нарушений в мозге, иначе все идет по нарастающей. Плохо - одевай воротник или ложись. Мне воротник помогает лучше таблеток. Обычный поролоновый, под него подкладываю шарф вниз, чтобы лучше фиксировал


2. Есть те, кто вылечился. Обычно они занимаются гимнастикой, это я наблюдаю на форуме. Или те, у кого прошел стресс. Помогают и ад.
3. По времени месяца 3, до этого была одна гимнастика, типа Шишонина, не рекомендую ее со сразмами, там повороты.
Делаю не всегда изза обстоятельств, некогда.
4. Жить это выполнять свои обязанности не лежа, снимать головную боль любыми средствами. Напр., у меня кресло откидывается на работе на 30 град.
В августе после отпуска думала, вообще не выдержу рабочего режима

Еще заметила, если плечи сутулы, то шея крючком, а мышцы шеи перенапрягаются. Это сильно добавляет проблем. Надо плечи назад , а шею расслабить. Не за счет шеи голову прямо держать. 
То же и со сколиозом, только тут напряг сбоку


----------



## Виктор-72 (11 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> иногда вот читаешь тут темы!ведь практически не одна не закончина как сейчас жив здоров чел(жаль


Почему, нет, есть. Если последняя запись от автора в теме 2015, то наверняка у него все хорошо. По себе знаю, - нет времени писать, что все хорошо.


----------



## ЕленаС (11 Окт 2020)

Меня тоже про остеофиты волнует. Как увидеть, где поджимает и как их удалить? 

или как вылечить артроз? или поврежденную связку, которая где-то там болит, не видимая при исследованиях?
много бы  я дала, чтобы вылечиться, но и за деньги никто толком не знает проблемы(


Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Почему, нет, есть. Если последняя запись от автора в теме 2015, то наверняка у него все хорошо. По себе знаю, - нет времени писать, что все хорошо.


Виктор, поделитесь. Вылечившиеся на вес золота здесь.


----------



## Виктор-72 (11 Окт 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Меня тоже про остеофиты волнует. Как увидеть, где поджимает и как их удалить?


У меня давно увидели на МРТ, годы спустя во время операции увидели воочию. Удалили, освободили поджатый дуральный мешок. Но, похоже, сорвали многолетнюю компенсацию, который организм строил как мог в течении десятка лет. Лучше не стало.


ЕленаС написал(а):


> Виктор, поделитесь. Вылечившиеся на вес золота здесь.


Елена, мне, к сожалению, нечем похвастаться. Но я лично знаю людей с 12 мм грыжами, которые сейчас ходят в горы с 25 кг рюкзаками.
У меня так не получилось.


----------



## илья1980 (11 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Проще сделать так, чтобы нервная система реагировала на все это, как у всех остальных.
> Полстраны с такими снимками, а с такими реакциями 6-7%


согласен док!ну видимо где что то стало поджимать этот сосуд что стало давать такие симтомы!!
к сожалению не совсем понятно какую выроботать схему лечения!!
хожу в манулу 4 месяца то луше то хуже то ни как
нервная система конечно уже ни какая на этом фоне(
или готовиться к долгому лечению и выхохнуть или..
я просто долго пыьаюсь найти ответ лечиться ли вообще или смириться и жить дома(
на форуме увы люди уходят молча не говоря что с ними и как
я в 2016 году тему закрыл когда выздровил (грыжа поясницы)
просмотел много видео от мануалов -говорят долго до года это лечиться  и тд но четкого ответа нет(
многие манулы советуют что то пить типа анти адриноливоных блакаторов -мол спазм идет ит от этого все прелести
что касаеться спорта так и не понятно что можно а что нет
википедия вообще выдает вам кабзда инсульт ждите)


----------



## Дина (11 Окт 2020)

При неясной этиологии когда ВОЗМОЖНО в симптоматику вовлекается "психический" фактор не проще ли пойти по более простому пути и начать со стабилизирования нервной системы? А вот если на фоне  достигнутого спокойствия (скорее всего медикаментозно достигнутого, но здесь важен сам факт приведения "нервов" в порядок) симптомы не уменьшатся, тогда уже имеет искать проблемы в других областях.
Это я не конкретно автору темы, а вообще.


----------



## илья1980 (11 Окт 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> 1. Если б я знала вывод, меня бы здесь не было.
> Промежуточный вывод это не надо доводить до органических нарушений в мозге, иначе все идет по нарастающей. Плохо - одевай воротник или ложись. Мне воротник помогает лучше таблеток. Обычный поролоновый, под него подкладываю шарф вниз, чтобы лучше фиксировал
> 
> 2. Есть те, кто вылечился. Обычно они занимаются гимнастикой, это я наблюдаю на форуме. Или те, у кого прошел стресс. Помогают и ад.
> ...


ну у меня уже 5 месяц(
то лучше то хуже
а нервы конечно на этой почве ни какие уже
вроде идешь такой по улице и тут понимаешь упс сейчас упадешь
это даже не паническая атака это именоо пережимание сосуда идет
иногда чувство вот она пружина разжабыть что бы кровь норма пошла...


Дина написал(а):


> При неясной этиологии когда ВОЗМОЖНО в симптоматику вовлекается "психический" фактор не проще ли пойти по более простому пути и начать со стабилизирования нервной системы? А вот если на фоне  достигнутого спокойствия (скорее всего медикаментозно достигнутого, но здесь важен сам факт приведения "нервов" в порядок) симптомы не уменьшатся, тогда уже имеет искать проблемы в других областях.
> Это я не конкретно автору темы, а вообще.


если вы про ад покая точно не готов
проблема в органике есть это факт -а что бы полонстью успоикаться это таблетки или время -долго и нудно
хотя вроде идешь в магизин и тут бац тебя накрывает и конечно ты тебя откидывает обратно по марольному принципу
я понимаю что я откатитлся очень далеко и пока жить как прежде пока не получиться
борюсь как могу но не чувствую себя прежнем увы
тревога она сама по себе уже есть как фактор
у меня была тут неделя думал пошло выздоравление ураа
и тут бай нарывает что еле дошел 4 подьезда 
потом 4 дня опять пред обморочное
иногда думаю ну вот дернуть бы шею жестеко но боюсь 
грыж вроде по кт у меня нет
хотя уже и не знаю что вообще показывает и куда капать дальше

мне например мой пт говорит ты хоть забей для начала на форумы и поски выдохни
ты ведь весь в хроне тревожной
а меня чуть качнет и я опять давай искать
инвалидом не хочу быть
я писал ранее что потихоньку перебираюсь на самокате
хотя сегодня утром как то не очнь получилось
пришел домой сам себя похрустел поделал зарядку чувство пьяного затылка прошло
но хочется блин уже стойкой ремиссии а пока толку нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2020)

> ...ну видимо где что то стало поджимать этот сосуд что стало давать такие симтомы!!


Так если снимки у полстраны такие и хуже, то у всех и поджимает.
А вот почему именно у Вас так реагирует?
Руки часто потеют?


----------



## илья1980 (11 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, когда нервничаю то да)
а почему такой вопрос)



вот такую я вещь я делал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> когда нервничаю то да)
> а почему такой вопрос)


У большинства, не потеют, даже когда нервничают.
Теперь понятно почему спазм?


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

да у меня всегда потели)ну такого не было
я понимаю вегетаки и нервы не к черту(
не уж то кроме ад мне не чего не поможет?
манулку значит можно бросать(
например после спорта сейчас идет тошнота посидел за компом долго тошнота до рвотныз позывов
проблема то есть я понимаю
да и бог с ней с тошной привык
спазмы и раньше были но не давали такой реакции


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ...например после спорта сейчас идет тошнота посидел за компом долго тошнота до рвотных позывов
> ...спазмы и раньше были но не давали такой реакции


Вот и ответ
Несмотря на мануальную терапию ситуация не улучшается, а продолжает нарастать.
Ну не лечит мануальная терапия тошноту и рвоту!
Она может стать телесно ориентированной психотерапией, когда сеанс действует как успокоительное.
Это как ребенок плачет, а погладь его и успокаивается, но такой рефлекс надо еще сформировать.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

а как же мануалы говорят что какое то давление на нерв и от этого тошнота
при наколе говоры в низ или повороте головы разве это не шея
а как спа -когда сосуд зажимает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а как же мануалы говорят что какое то давление на нерв и от этого тошнота


Говорят.
СПА это не зажим сосуда, а раздражение его периартериального нервного сплетения.
При этом вообще без раздражения не бывает, оно есть даже у здорового человека.
А степень реакции на это раздражение у каждого своя.
И если у человек в ответ на стандартную нагрузку (компьютер) при наличии стандартных (не избыточных дегенеративных изменений), возникает тошнота, то скорее проблема не в в перечисленных стандартах, а в нестандартной реакции организма в ответ на стандартную нагрузку!
Если сигнализация в машине срабатывает от мух садящихся на автомобиль, то Вы будете мух отгонять и понижать чувсвительность сигнализации?


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

согласен док даже спорить не буду!
просто столько статей про спа про вба -что это чуть ли не инсульт и тд страшно


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, нет,не умеют это делать психотерапевты
Если вес большой, проверьте  внутренние органы. Чтобы вы не пугались, там ничего не будет страшного.
Если вес большой, проблему ищите там, и не трате зря время. В нашей стране психотерапевт это название, если лёжа не болит, хорошо. А болит то что, откуда идёт боль?
Если шея, то это не психотерапевт, психиатр, но не у всех получается

Если СПа при этом нет степени реакции,  либо раздражение есть либо нет. 
У тупых своя реакция, им пофиг, что пол головы не работает, и сосуды в спазме. У Вас нормальный организм, я думаю и реагирует он нормально на нарушение кровотока.
И лечат антидепресантами это только у девочек - курсисток, невных и истеричных.
Если причина только шея,лечить шею.
При СПа нельзя массаж сильный, ну и резких щелчков. Проверьте ниже шеи. Никакой вы не неврртик, если болит, значит болит.
Мозжечк при этом страдает- косо больно и не ровно потому что.

Психотерапевт нужен чтобы исправить биомеханику, о которой он не черта не знает толком, така как медицина, как доктор Ступин говорит, хуже математики, ничего не предсказуемо.
 Но психиатр не первый врач в лечении. Неврологи "филонят", я *не* по *докторов* *форума*. Это сладкая конфетка сильно, мне много таких попадалось с иглоками, банками и прочим набором.
Они или антидипресантыне те *съели" перед приемом, или им просто пофиг, или обманывают пациента. Я спрашивала, когда там работала, почему так:самый хороший ответ был, что это молодой врач верит, что пациента можно вылечить.
Приблизительно 4 стадии этой "всей круговерти" с остеохондрозом, (такой диагноз только у нас), с болью в спине:
1- когда можно лечить, в том числе антидепресантами.
2-когда пошли проблемы с сосудами, можно попытаться прооперировать.
3-алилуя, блоки и все косо, и ещё проблема 2 тут любят называть это МФС.
4-это не от грыж.
Вывод: ищем молодого врача, проверяем организм, если все ок, идём к психиатру.
Я со смартфона пишу, могут ошибки быть,  и руку только пытаюсь разработать, за ошибки извините.


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

Илья, а приведите веский аргумент: почему вы так упорно отказываетесь от приема антидепрессантов и похода к психиатру? «Стрёмно» не аргумент. И ещё мне кажется, вам нужно что-то типа циннаризина попить. Кстати, его можете купить и попить сами, без назначения врача.
Что вы теряете при их приеме? Ну не поможет, бросите.  А поможет, и слава Богу, на их фоне потихоньку будете шеей заниматься.


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, вот это посмотрите. Тут про обмороки






 Илья, 
УЗДГ неинформативное, ищите другого специалиста. Договаривайтесь, чтобы посчитали объемный кровоток по позв. артериям в положении сидя (не менее 100-120 мл/мин по каждой позвоночной), сделайте с функц. пробами (поворотами) в положении сидя. Я заметила, что узисты мягко говоря халтурят в своей работе. Нужно приходить, обозначать проблему и просить сделать как надо.
Вы же делали наверное лежа. А лежа у вас все нормально. Ну и толку от этого УЗДГ?
А вот атеросклероз у вас нашли и немаленький для вашего возраста. Стеноз до 20% бляшками по сонным, с учетом проблем с позвоночными, это не есть хорошо. Хотя и не страшно.



илья1980 написал(а):


> согласен док даже спорить не буду!!
> просто столько статей про спа про вба -что это чуть ли не инсульт и тд страшно


Эти статьи пишут на заказ люди, не имеющие мед. образования, а только занимающиеся компилляцией. Они же все под одну гребенку. Ничего нового вы там не узнаете. Расслабьтесь. 
да, инсульт с повышенной вероятностью может быть. А может и не быть.У людей с гипертензией не меньше риск инсульта.

Я все выходные ношу воротник и у меня в нем ничего не болит и настроение прекрасное. Прихожу в понедельник на работу как человек, без воротника, и у меня к 10.30 уже начинает наливаться свинцом затылок и гудеть голова.
Ну и зачем мне АД? И Илье тоже?
Думаете, это безобидно? Думаете , слазить легко?
Ну вот , взяла я инструкцию к АД, который мне рекомендовали как еще более менее легкий. Азафен.
"Блокируя обратный нейрональный захват моноаминов пресинаптическими мембранами, увеличивает их содержание в синаптической щели"
А вы думаете, организм не придумает реакцию саморегуляции самозахвата этих моноаминов, например, в мембранах синаптической щели увеличится количество каналов самозахвата. И что вы будете делать при отмене препарата?

Если дело в нервах, то за 5мес. приема патологический рефлекс угаснет.  Но не факт, что до той степени, чтобы спазмы прошли.
Мне кажется, все дело в механике. А вот как ее устранить, никто не знает. МРТ-то расшифровать не могут толком, нужно искать специалиста  самому. Я тоже в поиске. Т.к. у меня в описании на МРТ три строчки, а на рентгене - две третьих страницы.


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

@ЕленаС, а у вас разве есть фобии и панические атаки?


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Окт 2020)

@горошек, нету. Есть бессонница на нервной почве, иногда, сопровождающаяся сердцебиением. Еще когда нервничаю, кровь стучит в голове. Если страшно, то руки потеют, но это редко. Еще на нервной почве желудок болел полтора года.
Вообще с вегетативной нервной системой проблемы есть! И невроз есть плюс хроническая усталость. Депрессия была.

Я не специалист в этом, но невролог отправил меня еще  и к психотерапевту. Сказал, перевозбудимая н.с. и от этого истощенная. Назначил успокоительное.
@горошек, если упасть в обморок, разве не будет от этого ПА? Само по себе это страшно. Человек еще держится морально при этом! Мужественный человек. Другой бы скис вообще.

Какие таблетки помогают при ВСД на нервной почве, вот в чем вопрос. Малышева что-то говорила про триптаны. Но я не знаю что это такое. У нее есть выпуск про мигрени


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> согласен док даже спорить не буду!
> просто столько статей про спа про вба -что это чуть ли не инсульт и тд страшно


Не читайте. Идите к врачу. 6 страница уговоров.


----------



## Стёпа (12 Окт 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Илья,
> УЗДГ неинформативное, ищите другого специалиста. Договаривайтесь, чтобы посчитали объемный кровоток по позв. артериям в положении сидя (не менее 100-120 мл/мин по каждой позвоночной), сделайте с функц. пробами (поворотами) в положении сидя. Я заметила, что узисты мягко говоря халтурят в своей работе. Нужно приходить, обозначать проблему и просить сделать как надо.
> Вы же делали наверное лежа. А лежа у вас все нормально. Ну и толку от этого УЗДГ?
> А вот атеросклероз у вас нашли и немаленький для вашего возраста. Стеноз до 20% бляшками по сонным, с учетом проблем с позвоночными, это не есть хорошо. Хотя и не страшно.


Почему лёжа не информативно? Очень даже информативно, у меня четко при ретрофлексии вправо  зажим на 30 процентов, в кранио-вертебральном. Я делаю у одного и того узиста, на одном и том аппарате при отделении интенсивной неврологии, и спец сразу определил, что идёт приличное раздражение ПА, не критично конечно, но на качество жизни влияет.


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

А что, разве кроме АД других лекарств нет??? Есть анксиолитики, нормотимики. Их, как правило, не надо годами принимать. И вообще после нормализации "психического фона" можно принимать разово. 
Просто даже для ПРАВИЛЬНОЙ ДИАГНОСТИКИ будет лучше обследоваться, когда нервная система приведена в относительное спокойствие. А то непонятно-это "нервишки шалят" или спазмы, вызванные неким "физическим" фактором, т. е., образно говоря, что-то где-то что-то пережимает.


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Окт 2020)

Полезное видео про головные боли разного происхождения.






Понятное видео про спазм мышцы шеи, Илья, очень советую это. А выше много воды.






На обсуждение участников форума гимнастика для растяжения мышц шеи.


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Какие таблетки помогают при ВСД на нервной почве, вот в чем вопрос. Малышева что-то говорила про триптаны. Но я не знаю что это такое. У нее есть выпуск про мигрени


Я лечилась грандаксином, атараксом, от проблем со сном пила феназепам и реланиум, пила фенибут, на нем хотелось плакать, но он меня расслабил, пила циннаризин и пикамилон. Может ещё что забыла. Ну и настоечки всякие. Но у меня не было ни фобий, ни ПА. При них мне кажется все де АД нужны, но я не врач, к врачу надо по-любому. Я многое пила сама, тогда ещё можно было купить, а многое назначали врачи. Но АД мне как раз не назначали. А тоже не поклонник их, но пробовала от хронической боли в ногах, не помогло, но хоть попробовала. По мне, так лучше попробовать. Да, не полезные, но пребывать в таком состоянии тоже не полезно. По себе и по дочери знаю, что при неврозах реально начинают болеть многие органы, при чем это не просто ощущения, а реально нарушается их работа.


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но не советовала бы в принципе никакие видео с Малышевой смотреть ни на какую тематику, даже если там будет погода обсуждаться.
Про снятие спазма самомассажем: все же лучше для начала сходить к ОПЫТНОМУ массажисту с медицинским образованием и если от массажа будут улучшения это уже будет о чем-то говорить. А то самому можно так намассировать, что как бы хуже не стало.
Также рекомендую почитать МЕДИЦИНСКИЕ статьи про психосоматику. 
Тут выше приводится пример про мать, у которой сыну тюрьма грозила и писали, что она вылечилась после того-то и того-то (я уж не буду цитату искать, пару страниц назад было) и-ВНИМАНИЕ!!!-исчезновения источника стресса. Как говорится, имеющий глаза да увидит, способный подумать да проанализирует.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

вот смотрите как интерессно!сколько людей столько и мнений!!
шею кстати я лечу и давно(
но у меня реакция на стресс именно такая(пред обмр состояние спазм сосудов плохо поступает кровь к голове и следсвие понятно)
что лечить первично что вторично вопрос
скорее конечно нервы сейчас на первом месте!!
можно конечно погрязнять в доктарах в обследованиях и тд
пока то что я прошел все норм !!неврлог меня послал меня тоже к психу и пить таблы
что такое панические атаки фобии знаю отлично хоть консультации могу уже давать)
но такой фигни сомной еще не было -ну тремор ну тресет ноги тошнит и тд
но что бы такое еще не было((
например высоты боюсь всю жизнь если тц там или платформа то все конец)
сейчас все вернулось да еще с большей силой(
шея или нервы -а может все и вместе и получился такой кругъ
в свое время я просто ходил при спазме или на массаж или к костоправу который снимал зажим -но тогда не было страха !
ведь дома нет такого треша -а на улице на тебе или не дай бог в очереди а если еще и жара на улице!!
да конечно это нервы но шея тут играет роль!!!
мануал мой говорил говно впрос все исправим будешь как новый
но прошло 4 месяца (да стало лучше-чуть чуть до первого стресса ..а что касаеться ад ..да я как и не в лепрессии а вот хорошее успокоительное было бы не плохо
хотя для начала надо научиться работать над собой что не очень получаеться

кстати что касаеться 1 и 2 канала если сравнить одну проблематику очень забавно как у низ разняться идеи и подача))
у малышевой был сюжет про спа как оно лечиться одним щелчком мануала)
по 2 каналу говорят нельзя иначе вам кабзда)
черт их поймешь
а что касаеться врачей ходил я к терепавету помню зимой-она мне честно и сказала я тебе половину назначить не могу так как у тебя возраст а надомной страховая)
пока хожу платно но им там тоже пофиг
хотя 2 врач глядя на меня говорит ты здоров ты симулянт))эктресенсы блин
от кт кстати меня отговаривали говорят не чего тебе это не даст  ух
на узи сосудов головы наверное надо сходить
про   циннаризина  лучше бетагистин конечно-хотя вроде это если проблемы с вестибулярным!!или басерк 
пропить конечно можно попробоватьодной таблеткой больше одной меньше
а может просто научиться с этим жить )
и так жизнь как страшный мультик)20 лет черт знает чего и опять здрасте)
так я и не жинился по этой причине и детей на зовел(
ой это я уже не туда тут про шею)


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не читайте. Идите к врачу. 6 страница уговоров.


к кому врачу?) их много
если к невролу я там был
пока занимаюсь с психологом


горошек написал(а):


> Илья, а приведите веский аргумент: почему вы так упорно отказываетесь от приема антидепрессантов и похода к психиатру? «Стрёмно» не аргумент. И ещё мне кажется, вам нужно что-то типа циннаризина попить. Кстати, его можете купить и попить сами, без назначения врача.
> Что вы теряете при их приеме? Ну не поможет, бросите.  А поможет, и слава Богу, на их фоне потихоньку будете шеей заниматься.


так стоп =хорош меня к психиатору отправлять))я не псих


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, Вы меня, конечно,  извините, но как при наличии панических атак Вы не лечитесь у психиатра? И страх у Вас опять же. Разорвите уже этот круг. Единственное, что если у Вас права, то не надо к психиатру в поликлинику ходить.


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> так стоп =хорош меня к психиатору отправлять))я не псих


И я не псих, и дочь моя не псих, мы вполне адекватные люди. Но ходили к психиатру. Психиатр лечит не только психов, но и неврозы и неврозоподобные состояния.
А ещё, например, таже Юля Ахмедова вполне успешная и более чем адекватная, сидит на АД и лечится у психиатра и психотерапевта, благодаря чему живет и работает. Посмотрите ее интервью с Ириной Шихман.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> И я не псих, и дочь моя не псих, мы вполне адекватные люди. Но ходили к психиатру. Психиатр лечит не только психов, но и неврозы и неврозоподобные состояния.
> А ещё, например, таже Юля Ахмедова вполне успешная и более чем адекватная, сидит на АД и лечится у психиатра и психотерапевта, ...


я про нее смотрел)но у нее более круто-вплодь до клиники неврозов


Дина написал(а):


> @илья1980, Вы меня, конечно,  извините, но как при наличии панических атак Вы не лечитесь у психиатра? И страх у Вас опять же. Разорвите уже этот круг. Единственное, что если у Вас права, то не надо к психиатру в поликлинику ходить.


фобии не обязательно лечаться ад!!вернее ок а когда пример закончиться дальше то как(


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ... у нее более круто-вплодь до клиники неврозов


Ну, потому что она сама легла в клинику неврозов. Согласилась. У меня вроде тоже не сильно круто было, просто слабость и мандраж, а врачи говорили: вас надо класть, а некуда. У нас тогда закрылось отделение неврозов. При этом мне было вполне позволительно работать педагогом, была б психом, не позволили бы.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> @илья1980, Вы меня, конечно,  извините, но как при наличии панических атак Вы не лечитесь у психиатра? И страх у Вас опять же. Разорвите уже этот круг. Единственное, что если у Вас права, то не надо к психиатру в поликлинику ходить.


кстати па вообще лечаться без ад
они скорее их купируют
я пил очень давно ад=было вообще пофиг на все
а вот когда закончил их пить вот это был ад
сейчас конечно фарма ушла вперед но поверьте ад это не глицин это очень серьезная штука-так сказать микро операция на мозгу(
да у меня девочка психолог без опыта и она честно в этом призналась!но пока я сам не научусь справдляться с тревогой просто пить ад смысла нет -все потом вернеться обратно


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> так стоп =хорош меня к психиатору отправлять))я не псих


При чем тут псих? Да у психиатров, особенно частных, 90% людей в пограничном состоянии-тревожность, ЭКЗОгенная вялотекущая депрессия и т.п. 
У меня мужа "накрыло" в конце августа: проблемы в бизнесе, моя здоровье, двое маленьких детей-все по отдельности некритично, но навалилось так навалилось. Его реально трясло. Пытался лечиться у невролога, хотя я сразу сказала, что надо к психиатру. Ну он же тоже "я не псих" и т.д. Невролог выписала то, что могла (АД в том числе), но...месяц лечения и особых улучшений нет. Записала к психиатру-клиент дозрел. Вот три дня лечится-трясучку УБРАЛИ. Проникся.

Ооо, я бы легла в клинику неврозов🤣. Да кто же меня положит.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, потому что она сама легла в клинику неврозов. Согласилась. У меня вроде тоже не сильно круто было, просто слабость и мандраж, а врачи говорили: вас надо класть, а некуда. У нас тогда закрылось отделение неврозов. При этом мне было вполне позволительно работать педагогом, была б психом, не позволили бы.


ну ведь согласитесь вы могли пойти по более длиному пути и обойтись без таблов
мандраж и слабость не повод ложиться в клинику( у меня такой 10 лет мандраж был даже дома что стены ходили ходуном!
я про па и фобии уже все знаю борюсь как могу долго мучительно
но театры музей и большие тц не говоря про метро для меня как 15 лет закрыты увы((
хотя 2 года назад попал в один музей там была па но справился!!но тогда это было тогда
сейчас все по новой((про ад ок подумаю но не сейчас точно -не хочу


Дина написал(а):


> При чем тут псих? Да у психиатров, особенно частных, 90% людей в пограничном состоянии-тревожность, ЭКЗОгенная вялотекущая депрессия и т.п.
> У меня мужа "накрыло" в конце августа: проблемы в бизнесе, моя здоровье, двое маленьких детей-все по отдельности некритично, но навалилось так навалилось. Его реально трясло. Пытался лечиться у невролога, хотя я сразу сказала, что надо к психиатру. Ну он же тоже "я не псих" и т.д. Невролог выписала то, что могла (АД в том числе), но...месяц лечения и особых улучшений нет. Записала к психиатру-клиент дозрел. Вот три дня лечится-трясучку УБРАЛИ. Проникся.


убрали ад?(
меня тут кстати один психотерапевт все учит мол иди где страшно мозг привыкнит)короче у всех свои методы)


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, да не сошёлся свет клином на АД, что Вы все про них. 
И еще момент-у многих людей неврозы и тревожность вызваны ВНЕШНИМИ факторами, которые НЕЛЬЗЯ убрать из жизни: болезни тяжёлые близких, например. Или уход за родственниками в деменции-у меня знакомая сама чуть с ума не сошла пока за свекровью ухаживала-там такой треш был. 
И тут психолог может и может помочь, но...это из области "не можешь изменить ситуацию-измени свое отношение к ней".


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> но у меня реакция на стресс именно такая(пред обмр состояние спазм сосудов плохо поступает кровь к голове и следсвие понятно)


Ответ напрашивается сам собой, но хочется уже, чтобы вы сами к нему пришли.


илья1980 написал(а):


> да стало лучше-чуть чуть до первого стресса .


Напрашивается тот же ответ.


илья1980 написал(а):


> .а что касаеться ад ..да я как и не в лепрессии а вот хорошее успокоительное было бы не плохо


Невроз это не всегда классическая депрессия. Но с этим и за успокоительными опять же к врачу. Я уже говорила, что в моём случае АД не назначали почему-то.


илья1980 написал(а):


> кстати что касаеться 1 и 2 канала если сравнить одну проблематику очень забавно как у низ разняться идеи и подача))


Потому что они говорят то, за что им заплатили. Это уже давно не врачи, а шоумены.


илья1980 написал(а):


> так я и не жинился по этой причине и детей на зовел(


А жизнь по этой причине отодвигать нельзя. Дочь выходила замуж на фенозепаме, похудевшая на 8 кг, так что один нос остался. Заблевала несколько стран, путешествуя с мужем и т п. Начинала беременеть на грандаксине и очень боялась, что не сможет обойтись без таблеток. Но беременность и любящий муж помогли лучше, чем таблетки.
Илья, я на вас не наезжаю ни в чём. Да, нам рассуждать легко, чужую беду рукой разведу. А молодых мне особенно жалко. Но, имея опыт борьбы с неврозами у самой и у дочери, очень хотелось бы мне, чтоб вы перестали бояться психиатров и наконец нашли грамотного специалиста в этой области. Моё мнение он вам необходим. А шеей тоже занимайтесь, конечно. У дочери, кстати, тоже и шея и весь позвоночник проблемные. Но лечила нервы в первую очередь. А позвоночником и сейчас занимается, больше профилактически.


илья1980 написал(а):


> ну ведь согласитесь вы могли пойти по более длиному пути и обойтись без таблов


Не могла. Я не могла работать, не могла доехать до соседнего города и т п. Не из-за страха, сил не было. Если вы смотрели Ахмедову, то она это тоже озвучивает. И мыслями эта слабость не убирается. Я уже писала вроде, что на сайте НИИ Психиатрии без таблеток только вот ПА и лечатся.


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> И мыслями эта слабость не убирается.


Да, да и тревожность ЧАСТО не поддаётся "боевому успокоению". Она (тревожность) вообще иногда "сама по себе " от мыслительной деятельности.
Помню пришла как-то зуб лечить (платно, т.е. все с комфортом, о боли и речи нет), а меня как затрясет. И главное,  что я сижу и думаю-да что же я трясусь-то, мне же НЕ страшно совсем и я спокойная. Ага, МНЕ не страшно, а ОРГАНИЗМУ оказалось страшно. Как ни странно, такой случай был всего один, т.е. ни до, ни после меня у зубного не трясло.
И да-невроз это даже не то, что не всегда депрессия, на начальной стадии это даже скорее наоборот-сначала невроз (если под ним подразумевать тревожное расстройство), а потом, по мере его прогрессирования может и депрессия присоединиться.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

да я согласен со всем милые дамы!!вот с утра иду в душ а в душе сразу голова плывет -стоишь и думаешь сосуды или нервы)и смешно и грустно
хотя да жару я не навижу!в дестве два раза дурно было до обморака(
потом прорелся не чего критичного нет
черт его знает этот организм
иногда с ребяиами говоришь в спорт зале не курят не пьют а дрно бывает -но они на этом не делают акцента
а тут конечно не дай бог голова закружилась(все пипец рак мозга спа и тд )


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> убрали ад?(
> меня тут кстати один психотерапевт все учит мол иди где страшно мозг привыкнит)короче у всех свои методы)


Да, сейчас 10 дней лечение сильным анксиолитиком, потом на прием. До этого невролог выписывала слабый транк, мужу он абсолютно не помог. Если потом назначат АД, то значит будет их принимать. Я не понимаю как можно жить с трясучкой. У меня когда лицо и язык начали неметь, я к неврологу пошла, думала от шеи проблемы (там протрузии). Она сказала, что это не от шеи, выписала лекарство и все прошло. Потом периодически повторялось, но я, если честно, забила на это. Ну немеет и немеет, не критично. Потом проходит. Как понервничаю опять начинается. Силой воли НЕ купируется.
Да, тренировать мозг ходьбой туда, где страшно...ну если только с группой поддержки, которая в случае чего поддержит физически, когда голова закружится. В общем, как по мне, так себе метод терапии.


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> Да, да и тревожность ЧАСТО не поддаётся "боевому успококнию". Она (тревожность) вообще иногда "сама по себе " от мыслительной деятельности.
> Помню пришла как-то зуб лечить (платно, т.е. все с комфортом, о боли и речи нет), а меня как затрясет. И главное,  что я сижу и думаю-да что же я трясусь-то, мне же НЕ страшно совсем и я спокойная. Ага, МНЕ не страшно, а ОРГАНИЗМУ оказалось страшно. Как ни странно, такой случай был всего один, т.е. ни до, ни после меня у зубного не трясло.
> И да-невроз это даже не то, что не всегда депрессия, на начальной стадии это даже скорее наоборот-сначала невроз (если под ним подразумевать тревожное расстройство), а потом, по мере его прогрессирования может и депрессия присоединиться.


Согласна. Для меня в то время обычный разговор на нейтральные темы был стрессом. Организм реагировал перевозбуждением, как после бурного скандала. Мозги при этом воспринимали всё нейтрально, а вегетатика бунтовала.


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

А что это за аббревиатура СПА? А то кроме спа-процедур ничего на ум не приходит .


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> А что это за аббревиатура СПА? А то кроме спа-процедур ничего на ум не приходит .


Синдром позвоночной артерии, думаю.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> Да, сейчас 10 дней лечение сильным анксиолитиком, потом на прием. До этого невролог выписывала слабый транк, мужу он абсолютно не помог. Если потом назначат АД, то значит будет их принимать. Я не понимаю как можно жить с трясучкой. У меня когда лицо и язык начали неметь, я к неврологу пошла, думала от шеи проблемы (там протрузии). Она сказала, что это не от шеи, выписала лекарство и все прошло. Потом периодически повторялось, но я, если честно, забила на это. Ну немеет и немеет, не критично. Потом проходит. Как понервничаю опять начинается. Силой воли НЕ купируется.
> Да, тренировать мозг ходьбой туда, где страшно...ну если только с группой поддержки, которая в случае чего поддержит физически, когда голова закружится. В общем, как по мне, так себе метод терапии.


метод кпт) мне он тоже так себе
я себя 10 лет назад 2 года расскаживал -потом один в кино ходил и в бар)правда все рядом с домом
потом один в питер уехал 
и опять здрасте приехали
вот сейчас тренирую себя с помощью самоката
летом ходил в басктбол играть но как то не пошло-начались головокружения(а может совпадение(


горошек написал(а):


> Синдром позвоночной артерии, думаю.


очень хочеться процедуры))но нет теперь я знаю еще и про синдром -пусть мед форумы сгорят в аду))


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> пусть мед форумы сгорят в аду))


А по мне так нет. Каждый видит в них своё. Нам как раз они часто почему-то помогают исключить плохое и страшное.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

я помню в 2016 году была у меня тут тема-неврологи меня приговорили к операции на грыже поясницы-нога стала отниматься боли были дикие
но за 3 месяца меня мануальщик поднял и я побежал
вот такая вот история
сейчас пока вот ни как (


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Окт 2020)

А видео, которое про растяжку мышц шеи, посмотрите. Я вот сделала в обед - чувствую результат. Пока живу). Конечно, у каждого свои болячки и зажимы, надо пробовать разное. Если зажим от мышц, но наверное это неплохой подход


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

вот кстати что касаеться шеи!прокатился сейчас на самокате пришел домой и понимаю что тошнит до рвотных позывов((
достала это шея((


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

А у дочери была прям конкретная рвота, есть почти не могла, похудела. А от ходьбы пата усиливалась, да и от любых действий. И не в шее была причина.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

ну я ее ощущаю!где та по середине внутри!!обычно это бывает при напряжении!! а сейчас вот поиграл в баскетбол голова к верху тошнит!голову резко повернул так же
ну и когда понервничаю тоже самое спазм шеи и понеслось
кстати потом становиться легче


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> вот кстати что касаеться шеи!прокатился сейчас на самокате пришел домой и понимаю что тошнит до рвотных позывов((
> достала это шея((


а какие таблетки вы пьете на настоящее время? меня летом тоже тошнило, когда ничего не пила

илья, нельзя вам в баскетбол. Скорее покой шее нужен и гимнастика на статику. А вы обостряете болезнь... 
Стимулируете и закрепляете свои спазмы, которые организм должен забывать. Рефлексы уходят без подкрепления, некоторые нейрохирурги наоборот советуют воротничок побольше, плюс гимнастику, которую надо подбирать.


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну я ее ощущаю!где та по серидине внутри!!обычно это бывает при напряжении!! а сейчас вот поиграл в баскетбол голова к верху тошнит!голову резко повернул так же
> ну* и когда понервничаю тоже самое спазм шеи и понеслось*
> кстати потом становиться легче


Вы путаете причину со следствием, мне кажется. Вот я вчера как-то неудачно телефон держала минут 20-30, что у меня большой палец онемел (только большой-он на ребро телефона был прижат). Минут через 20 отошёл.
А если бы я лежала/ходила/сидела, т.е. без непосредственного воздействия я этот палец и вдруг он онемел. Разница есть?
Баскетбол это вообще-то значимая нагрузка на организм. И на шейный отдел в том числе. Зачем провоцировать симптомы, какими бы причинами они не были вызваны?


----------



## Стёпа (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну ведь согласитесь вы могли пойти по более длиному пути и обойтись без таблов
> мандраж и слабость не повод ложиться в клинику( у меня такой 10 лет мандраж был даже дома что стены ходили ходуном!
> я про па и фобии уже все знаю борюсь как могу долго мучительно
> но театры музей и большие тц не говоря про метро для меня как 15 лет закрыты увы((
> ...


вы сами-то улавливаете свою проблему из того, что пишите?
1. Вас уже много лет накрывает такое состояние. Что-то вы тут недоговариваете.
2. Вспомните первый случай из-за чего это произошло!?
3. Потом пили АД- было все пофиг.
4. АД закончили пить - состояние вернулось как было и даже хуже ( потому-что с аД сходят медленно и под прикрытием, это вам должен был врач объяснить! Не удивлюсь, что вы и самолечением занимались) 
5. Выйти из такого состояния помог спорт и проблема ушла на второй план,  т.к. голову ей не стали забивать и на это не было времени.
6. Сейчас опять почему-то стрессовать начали и все вернулось. ( причина стресса 100% должна быть!)
7. Вы вернулись на форрум и начали копать чужие истории и искать у себя органику почему-то! Хотя обследования ее не показали.
8. В следствии 7. пункта, вас еще больше начало трясти на этом фоне.
9. Вам все уже сказали тут, что это последствия вашего стресса, но вы упорно настаиваете, что это механика в шее и стресс последствие.
10.  Если бы это было так, как вы утверждаете, то 100% в каком-нибудь из обследований это показало бы. Предобморочные состояния из-за ПА выявляются на ретропробах на УЗДГ, это четко видно при обследовании. МРТ артерий может показать только грубый стеноз или тромб, или десекцию.
11. Если вы еще сомневаетесь, то пройдите УЗДГ при больнице в отделении неврологии, там Узисты с большим стажем работают с инсультниками. В отличии от частных фирм ( как говорил один очень известный рентгенолог, который один из первых завез МРТ в Россию, что неопытный врач и на 100 снимках не увидит патологию, хоть сколько срезов не сделай)


Дина написал(а):


> Вы путаете причину со следствием, мне кажется. Вот я вчера как-то неудачно телефон держала минут 20-30, что у меня большой палец онемел (только большой-он на ребро телефона был прижат). Минут через 20 отошёл.
> А если бы я лежала/ходила/сидела, т.е. без непосредственного воздействия я этот палец и вдруг он онемел. Разница есть?
> Баскетбол это вообще-то значимая нагрузка на организм. И на шейный отдел в том числе. Зачем провоцировать симптомы, какими бы причинами они не были вызваны?


вот согласен на 100%  путает причинно-следственную связь.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

ух тогда получаеться и самокат нельзя и вообще ни какого спорта(у меня даже от элипса дурно сейчас(
узгд наверное надо делать!я делал кое то но видимо не то
а органику еще не всю прошол))тут на форуме узнал про такие анализы что за 40 лет даже не слышал))
но спорт очень хочу(не шашки)
на велоспиде перестал кататься с мая стало иногда шатать почему то
начинал сейчас отжимая на брусьях тоже иногда после этого не очень
весь инет обыкал толком упражнений не нашел
одни говорят надо укпрелять мышщы другие раслаблять)


ЕленаС написал(а):


> а какие таблетки вы пьете на настоящее время? меня летом тоже тошнило, когда ничего не пила


витами танакан тенотен


----------



## Стёпа (12 Окт 2020)

что-б


илья1980 написал(а):


> ух тогда получаеться и самокат нельзя и вообще ни какого спорта(у меня даже от элипса дурно сейчас(
> узгд наверное надо делать!я делал кое то но видимо не то
> а органику еще не всю прошол))тут на форуме узнал про такие анализы что за 40 лет даже не слышал))
> но спорт очень хочу(не шашки)
> ...


Чтобы что-то делать, сначала нужно понять причину. 
Если это истинное влияние механики на ПА, то никакие физ нагрузки на пораженный сегмент не делают. 
Если панически атаки, то это уже другое дело.

Разберитесь сначала с обследованиями. И вам не нужны тут 90% того, что делали другие или вы хотите от пяток до макушки себя прогнать?


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

@Стёпа, вот вопрос какие упражнения исключить(я так понимаю оставить только горизонтальные а все вертикальное убрать!!шея с шей но нервы я себе на этом фоне угробил
думаю если восстановить станет легче
а что касается па -артерии пока как лечить кроме мануалки не нашел рецепта ну и гимнастика
я так понимаю все это лечиться главное как то успокоиться
хотя хотел зимой на самокате на спорт площадку эх
но разберемся потихоньку


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> витами танакан тенотен


По сути вы ничего не пьете
А надо от спазмов сосудов что-то. Кавинтон или циннаризин или еще что то, идите к врачу за назначением.
тенотен гомеопатия. выброшенные деньги по моему мнению, как его еще в аптеках продают, так сказать лечение наноколичествами


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

@ЕленаС, 
танакан лучше кавинтона! я его пил
про циннаризин слышал плохие отзывы!лучше наверное бетагистин
я в фарме уже спец)
а врач мне прописал только транк


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

Лекарства "от спазмов сосудов" НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ!!! У спазма может быть НЕСКОЛЬКО причин и, соответственно, под КАЖДУЮ причину свое лекарство  (если вообще эту причину можно убрать медикаментозно).
Что циннаризин, что кавинтон-препараты с недоказанной эффективностью, про тенотен уж вообще молчу. 
И сосуды в теле человека это не водопроводная система, чтобы вот так без серьёзных причин пытаться улучшить кровоток.


илья1980 написал(а):


> @ЕленаС,
> а врач мне прописал только транк


Видимо грамотный специалист, не навыписывал бессмысленных лекарств. 
Вы этот транквилизатор принимали? Результат был? Отрицательный результат, кстати, тоже результат.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> Видимо грамотный специалист, не навыписывал бессмысленных лекарств.
> Вы этот транквилизатор принимали? Результат был? Отрицательный результат, кстати, тоже результат.


выпил одну таблеку и как чувство с бодуна(
а так не знаю 
пока пью танакан только начал отзывы приличные 
может попробую бетагистин еще
а так конечно я понимаю что это нервы все 
зашел в магазин сейчас чую понеслось -туман в голове и начинает голова кружиться -ушел дворами-сразу легче
эх


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Окт 2020)

Циннаризин это блокатор кальциевых каналов в сосудах мозга, которые отвечают за сокращение их гладкомышечной стенки и стимулируются симпатической н.с., последнее происходит и при стимуляции окончаний и в сосудах шеи при вертеброгенном стенозе, и при стрессе.
старый препарат, но мне снял ужасы болезни, сейчас перешла на кавинтон.
Я что-то понимаю в этом, т.к. закончила в универе кафедру физиологии )

танакан это из гинко? тогда действие его на свойства крови и на стенки сосудов при длит.применении. Эффект не для таких серьезных проблем. 
Кто вам вообще это назначил при такой симптоматике?
тут нужно что то серьезное. Сходите наконец к неврологу. Вам такую кучу всего пропишут. Там точно будет мексидол, какое то сосудорасширяющее , препятствующее спазмам.
Илья, я и не думала, что вы не лечитесь. Как так ? падаете в обморок и тенотен с танаканом пьете? Бегом к участковому хотя бы неврологу!

бетагистин тоже с осторожностью. если магистральный кровоток нарушен в ВБбассейне, то расширение капилляров в другом месте не поможет, что-то будет страдать. Если в вертебробазилярном бассейне недостаточность, то еще меньше крови поступит из каротидного. Надо наблюдать, возможно головокружение


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Циннаризин это блокатор кальциевых каналов в сосудах мозга, которые отвечают за сокращение их гладкомышечной стенки и стимулируются симпатической н.с., последнее происходит и при стимуляции окончаний и в сосудах шеи при вертеброгенном стенозе, и при стрессе.
> старый препарат, но мне снял ужасы болезни, сейчас перешла на кавинтон.
> Я что-то понимаю в этом, т.к. закончила в универе кафедру физиологии )


а какие были ужасы? может и попробую


ЕленаС написал(а):


> Илья, я и не думала, что вы не лечитесь. Как так ? падаете в обморок и тенотен с танаканом пьете? Бегом к участковому хотя бы неврологу!


да был я у неврола)транк она прописала и все))
у меня ведь такую реакцию стресс вызывает но почему именно такую вот это вопрос(


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а какие были ужасы? может и попробую


Постоянная тошнота и слабость вкупе с болью в затылке, головокружения. это было в июле. Я пила пикамилон, чуть лучше с него было.


илья1980 написал(а):


> да был я у неврола)транк она прописала и все))
> у меня ведь такую реакцию стресс вызывает но почему именно такую вот это вопрос(


у меня не просто стресс, а механика - крутанула шеей в феврале и никто не знает, что случилось там и что править. Плюс спазм мышц и хондроз. плюс стресс . мне одни ад думаю бестолку.

если у вас просто стресс, то ад.
если механика, циннаризин.
Я пила 1,5 мес.
потом была побочка, хотя грешу не на циннаризин, а на пирацетам. Небольшая дрожь в мышцах. Она прошла.
Мне рекомендовали мексидол+,кавинтон+пикамилон  1-2 мес. Врач сказала, так снимают спазмы.
Пикамилон не пью, но хороший препарат. Просто слабый. А до кучи наверное действует.
Пикамилон улучшает настроение.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Окт 2020)

@илья1980
Немного грустного позитива-сейчас лежу в больнице, зав отделением-девушка со спастическим синдром, т.е. не ДЦП, а вся она скручена, вместе с ПА. Я ее на улице часто видела,когда гуляла, она падает, ей трудно идти, падает аккуратно, и не часто, но идет.
Я не могла подумать, что она завотделением, когда видела, думала что то типа санитарки
Сдайте кровь, если там все хорошо, живите нормально, контроль АД.
Капельницы раз в полгода.
Из делают в поликлинике, раз в пол года.
Короче обследование, и вперёд, у меня СПА всю жизнь, заболело сейчас, и скорее всего, не из за СПА.
Организм должен скомпенсировать это, если нет, ещё раз к врачу, почему нет.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> если у вас просто стресс, то ад.
> если механика, циннаризин.
> Я пила 1,5 мес.
> потом была побочка, хотя грешу не на циннаризин, а на пирацетам. Небольшая дрожь в мышцах. Она прошла.


ну цинаризин попробую! кавинтон пил эфекта не увидел кроме головных болей(спасибо !!ксати название ценнарищзина еще -боязнь высоты почему то !!ксати у меня это очень давно!!ухххх


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Сдайте кровь, если там все хорошо, живите нормально, контроль АД.
> Капельницы раз в полгода.
> Из делают в поликлинике, раз в пол года.
> Короче обследование, и вперёд, у меня СПА всю жизнь, заболело сейчас, и скорее всего, не из за СПА.
> Организм должен скомпенсировать это, если нет, ещё раз к врачу, почему нет.


да кровь кроме халестирина у меня норм!!и то холестерин обычно после застолья)


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну цинаризин попробую! кавинтон пил эфекта не увидел кроме головных болей(спасибо !!ксати название ценнарищзина еще -боязнь высоты почему то !!ксати у меня это очень давно!!ухххх


 илья, вам нужно с врачом посоветоваться. Я лишь свой опыт изложила.
Если нарушен отток крови, то циннаризин его не восстановит. Появятся другие симптомы. Поэтому я перешла на кавинтон+мексидол
Но повторю, ужасы он мне снял, без капельниц.
25 мг× 3 раза. Сначала с него "спала" дня три. Не пугайтесь, если будете пить, это пройдет.
И дойдите до другого врача. Получите больше инфы, чем на форуме.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Окт 2020)

Массаж нельзя грубый при проблемах с артериями, и мануальную терапию.
Если сильной боли нет, то можно аккуратно и не у всякого массажиста. 
От длительной ходьбы бывает, переход жары в холод тоже, если долго сидеть тоже, потому, что положение грудной клетки зависит от положения рук, от теплой ванной бывает, от сильных нагрузок бывает, даже от ЛФК бывает, после самолёта бывает так, что застрелиться просто.
Исключайте по очереди все компоненты, найдете самый важный тригер.
Я живу с ПА больше 50 лет, есть грыжи со стенозами, последняя плохая.
Ад мне не помогли, но можно для поднятия настроения, было больно и весело одновременно, по моему, это не естественная реакция, я лежала в институте, чтобы из них выйти. Потом ещё пытались, сейчас если предложат тоже буду пробовать. Фенозипам снимает именно спазм во время спазма, но он ничего не лечит, можно его, только в маленькой дозе, он голову тупит сильно. Лирика и габапетин, то же эффект , лучше всего мне шел тебатин, я при нем занималась в зале, но все индивидуально.
Если холестерин после застолья- печень и поджелудочную проверьте.
Может временно нужно будет их исключить, или *продукты* исключить, которые ведут к повышению холестерина.
Ваши симптомы не только СПА, связка становиться тольше, эта та, что продольная, шею зажимает больше, это как вариант, слабые мышцы живота могут давать симтомы, ищите *причину* холестерина.


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...сейчас лежу в больнице


А с чем лежите?
и что вам помогает с СПА?

Правильно, бляшки в позв.артериях тоже стимулируют развитие СПА. Нам всем исключить молочный и животный жир, и пальмовое масло, плавящееся при 50+.
Никаких печенек и шоколада, масло какао тоже тугоплавкое.
Все это оседает в сосудах. 
А у вас, Илья, бляшки. Надо что-то пить и от этого! и масло льняное - дешево и сердито.
У мужчин эндогенный холерестерин еще, у женщин после климакса


----------



## Стёпа (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> @Стёпа, вот вопрос какие упражнения исключить(я так понимаю оставить только горизонтальные а все вертикальное убрать!!шея с шей но нервы я себе на этом фоне угробил
> думаю если восстановить станет легче
> а что касается па -артерии пока как лечить кроме мануалки не нашел рецепта ну и гимнастика
> я так понимаю все это лечиться главное как то успокоиться
> ...


Шея не мануалится кучу раз, если есть проблема именно в позвонке, то устраняется это за пару раз. А так вы ее только расшатываете и вызываете нестабильность

В период обострения никакие не нужно делать. Отстаньте  вы уже от шеи. Дойдите до невролога, он выпишет сосудистые, миорелаксанты и воротник Шанца по схеме для снятия нагрузки


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Правильно, бляшки в позв.артериях тоже стимулируют развитие СПА. Нам всем исключить молочный и животный жир, и пальмовое масло, плавящееся при 50+.
> Никаких печенек и шоколада, масло какао тоже тугоплавкое.
> Все это оседает в сосудах.


Уже писала в какой-то теме, что по последним данным 90% холестерина в организме производит наша печень, и только 10% поступает с пищей. Совсем исключить холестерин невозможно, а сократив его его поступление с пищей на сколько-то процентов, от этих 10-и это капля в море, мало на что влияющая.
наблюдала и на подруге. Она ест более-менее здоровую пищу, а сестра толстая, и хомячит все подряд. Так вот холестерин высоких у подруги, а в сёстры с норме. На месяц подруга вообще села чуть ли не на растительную пишу, исключив холестериновые продукты. Результата ноль. И более того, на безхолестериновой диете наша печень начинает ещё больше вырабатывать холестерина сама.


----------



## Дина (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> *выпил одну таблеку и как чувство с бодуна*(
> а так не знаю
> пока пью танакан только начал отзывы приличные
> может попробую бетагистин еще
> ...


Одну таблетку и БРОСИЛИ? Даже с дозой не экспериментировали? Не переносили начала приёма на выходные, чтобы организм привык? 
В растениях, конечно, всяких веществ полно (не сочтите за сарказм), но, повторюсь еще раз, а , впрочем, не буду.  
Здоровья Вам и грамотного невролога, если уж к психиатру совсем не хотите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> В период обострения никакие не нужно делать. Отстаньте  вы уже от шеи. Дойдите до невролога, он выпишет сосудистые, миорелаксанты и воротник Шанца по схеме для снятия нагрузки


Степан, нам нельзя переходить границу этического поведения. Надо объяснять.


----------



## Стёпа (12 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, согласен, Док, извиняюсь. Но прям бомбануло, я не психолог)) Автору здоровья!


Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...сейчас лежу в больнице...


Не в Мариинке случайно?  Надеюсь вам станет лучше, здоровья!


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо объяснять.


на этом поподробнее)


Стёпа написал(а):


> В период обострения никакие не нужно делать. Отъе...сь  вы уже от шеи. Дойдите до невролога, он выпишет сосудистые, миорелаксанты и воротник Шанца по схеме для снятия нагрузки


воротник ношу каждый день!


ЕленаС написал(а):


> Правильно, бляшки в позв.артериях тоже стимулируют развитие СПА. Нам всем исключить молочный и животный жир, и пальмовое масло, плавящееся при 50+.
> Никаких печенек и шоколада, масло какао тоже тугоплавкое.
> Все это оседает в сосудах.
> А у вас, Илья, бляшки. Надо что-то пить и от этого! и масло льняное - дешево и сердито.


да бляшки бляшками мне мы тревожность снять)но и голову ясную а там уже как по маслу

прочитал про максидол мне понравилось -надо попробовать


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> прочитал про максидол мне понравилось -надо попробовать


Написано красиво. Но мне был ни о чем.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Окт 2020)

ад помогли?


----------



## горошек (12 Окт 2020)

Уже писала.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Окт 2020)

1) Если тревожность снять нужны АДы, но не амитриптилин. Для проверки, что это тревожность , таблетку феназепама.
Идите в поликлинику, там принимает психиатр, за деньги лучше не надо.
2) Бляшки у меня тоже, в шее ретроградный кровоток потом налаживается, так что может не штормить.
3) Нельзя *тренажёры.*
4) Если грыжа есть в пояснице, может болеть шея.
5) Бляшки размер меряем, если большие капаемся или шунтируемся.
6) Лежу с парезом руки, руку вообще сгибать не даёт. блок формируется там в шее справа, и грыж 2, которые были.действительно нет двух, если такое бывает, или их не правильно описали (но над этим долго колдовал Ман терапевт) а третья есть самая плохая и не удачная, под связкой.
8) Холестерин повышен, я не ем ничего, в смысле совсем, потому, что на "стенку" от боли лезла 8 месяцев. Какого черта повышен, пока не понятно, в больнице пытаюсь себя заставить есть.


----------



## andreyyy (18 Окт 2020)

Что первопричина, а что следствие?
Шея, или нервы? Нервы или шея?
По моему это уже философский вопрос на этом форуме
Как курица или яйцо.

Само собой, тут тревожность играет главную роль, и уже без разницы какая у неё причина - шея или не шея.

В любом случае, есть универсальный рецепт, который - по себе скажу  работает:
1. Физнагрузки весь день. 3 серии по 50 минут в день - самое то. И никакой спортзал не нужен, всё в домашних условиях. См. ютуб - там куча упражнений. Лучше любого антидепрессанта. Ни один транк или ад не разгонит так кровь в голову.
2. Режим сна. В тревоге он часто сбивается, а это опять же замкнутый круг, который надо разбивать.
3. Фенозепам можно, но не лучше первого пункта, да и отходняк от него может быть жесткий, если неправильно соскакивать.
4. Медитации, и самомедитации лежа на спине(т.к. лучше в этой позе становится), и лучше сразу после серии физнагрузок - см. тот же ютуб.
5. Если спазмы обнаружились, то конечно самомассаж подзатылочных мышц шеи -  снова ютуб

Сейчас Россию плотно тучами накрыло, дома совсем темно. Серотонина меньше - будет хуже. Значит обязательно выходить на улицу (попробовать пробежаться). 2 часа минимум.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> ищите *причину* холестерина


так понятно, причина в психосоматике. А холестерин, спазмы мышц, непереносимость жирного, авитаминоз, синдром раздраженного кишечника, ит.п. - следствие пс.


ЕленаС написал(а):


> А у вас, Илья, бляшки.


не нагнетайте, нет бляшек


----------



## ЕленаС (18 Окт 2020)

Все это нервы. А все нервы рано или поздно проходят.
А с бляшками и стенозом до 50 процентов живут и не знают.


----------



## илья1980 (18 Окт 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> так понятно, причина в психосоматике. А холестерин, спазмы мышц, непереносимость жирного, авитоминоз, синдром раздраженного кишечника, ит.п. - следствие пс.
> 
> не нагнетайте, нет бляшек


спасибо)
что касеться соматики..фиг знает
хотя конечно отходишь от дома чуть дальше мышщы шеи спазмируються и привет )все прелести 
начал делать зарядку на укпреление шеи(зачем правда не знаю) посмотрим


----------



## andreyyy (18 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> спасибо)
> зарядку на укпреление шеи(зачем правда не знаю) посмотрим


Верно. Для шеи важнее укреплять мышцы. 
Но тут нюанс - у вас спазм этих мышц. Вернее верхние подзатылочные - напряжены - это плохо.
А длинные разгибатели, и мелкие мышцы вдоль позвоночника - наоборот считается надо укреплять.
Но раздельно их расслабить или накачать не получится - только вместе.
Как бы одной ногой жать на педаль газа, второй - на тормоз
Я бы сосредоточился на вашем месте на самомассаже подзатылочных.
Некоторые прямо чувствуют приток крови и улучшение после этого.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Окт 2020)

Черт знает что с рукой этой твориться, это как раз для любителей всякой соматики.

Приблизительно так, на обеих руках.



Не нужно ставить самому себе диагноз, и во всем искать соматику.
И не все упражнения с Ютуб нужно делать.
А нужно узнать, почему шатает, и сдать кровь, и поискать причину. С бляшками живут, только соблюдают некоторые правила, а иногда и лечатся, а не придумывают себе соматику и диагноз.

Если в шее проблемы, то лечить шею, и если там бляшки и прочая прелесть совсем не обязательно ее укреплять, она у вас слабая что-ли, или не держиться.?
А если после еды, искать причину метаболического синдрома.
На антидепрессанты при холецистите будет залезать трудно, а может этого и делать не нужно.


----------



## andreyyy (18 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> И не все упражнения с Ютуб нужно делать


Не все. Но как тут некоторые пишут про запрет физнагрузок я вообще не понимаю. Можно же лечь на спину, и жать гантели. Куча других упражнений, где шея в полной безопасности.
Физнагрузки - это я считаю самое главное лекарство после режима сна. Поможет и при шее, и при независимых от неё тревогах, неврозов, ит.п... Тут и гормоны стресса перерабатываются, и мозг переключается от мыслей(т.к. задействуются двигательные зоны мозга, а они больше по объему чем мыслительные), и позитивные гормоны вырабатываются, и кровь в голову разгоняется.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если в шее проблемы, то лечить шею...


вот шею 6 месяц и лечим)


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Окт 2020)

Ее долго можно лечить. Должно не болтать потом, если проблема связана с  шеей.
Антидепресанты можно попробовать, но сделайте УЗИ внутренних органов.
Почему повышен холестерин, нужно узнать проблему.
Синие руки у меня после Элипса, почему, не знает никто.
Гантели я разные пробовала, и в спортзале, и жимы всякие, и лёжа на спине, что как раз и перегружает грудной отдел.
Легче тогда экспандер, и зачем эту шею тянуть. Ну есть там блок, есть спондиатроз, зачем его каждый раз травмировать. Это и есть тот самый пораженный сегмент, не очень удачный конечно, но крепче она от этого не станет.
Если болтает, может это уши, вестибулярный аппарат?


----------



## илья1980 (19 Окт 2020)

@Kaprikon, меня шает именно от зажима в шее (уже отследить реакцию
как бороться пока не знаю
но гимнастика вроде помогает не много


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, а почему у большинства от такого зажима не шатает, а Вас шатает?


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Окт 2020)

Статика нарушена и шатает.
И большинство шатает, пол отделения.
УЗИ сделаете, и кровь на тромбоциты и проч.
Если после зарядки легче, то уже хорошо. Тогда правильно лечитесь.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @илья1980, а почему у большинства от такого зажима не шатает, а Вас шатает?


а кто же я знаю(раньше это выражалось просто в тошноте с рвотным рефлексом( как голову не так поверну или понервничаю прям мышщы каменные и понеслось
сейчас вот такая штука(особенно при повороте шеи или когда голову в низ опускаю!!


----------



## Стёпа (19 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, вам не КТ нужно было делать, а рентген с функциональными пробами, на выявление нестабильности + уздг с функциональными пробами. Это первое, на что врач обращает внимание при такой симптоматике.


----------



## andreyyy (19 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> поверну или понервничаю прям мышщы каменные и понеслось


Не знаю, говорил ли тут вам кто-то об этом, но тут с большой вероятностью психосоматика. Нужно убирать страх. Он сковывает мышцы. А скованные мышцы еще более усиливают страх, т.к. вы знаете что после этого будет неприятно. Либо воообще тут мышцы не играют роли, а чисто тревога наводит головокружение.
И проблема что вы сосредотачиваетесь на симптомах, а на тревогу -  только в последнюю очередь. Хотя она и есть причина.

Вот я писал в другой ветке, сюда тоже копирну.
Механизм вашего состояния простой. У вас психосоматика+ипохондрия. См на ютубе что это. Вы сосредотачиваетесь на симптомах - от этого страх. Страх в свою очередь и вызывает эти симптомы (другими словами - психосоматика - шум в голове, боли по всему телу, спазмы мышц и тп...). Дальше - вы еще больше боитесь, тревожитесь, что в свою очередь усиливает симптомы. Замкнутый круг.
Нужно осознать это, и спокойствие само по себе придет. Нужно понять, что никаких болезней нет, а есть эти пустые, ничем не угрожающие симптомы, которые сразу же уйдут. Причины тревоги надуманны, беспочвенны. 

Помню как-то тоже не понимал откуда всё это. Написал на сайт, где отвечали врачи. Так они мне нашли 15 вероятных заболеваний, от чего стало еще хуже. Рылся по всему интернету, примеряя всё на себя. Так что забить надо на всё это. И на интернет, анализы, врачей, этот форум, самокопание, выискивание проблем в теле. Всё это подстегивает тревожность. Обычные люди так не ведут себя. Даже если у них не всё в порядке со здоровьем - они считают себя здоровыми, ничего не выискивают. Ничего не нужно. Вы абсолютно здоровы. Расслабляйтесь, и наслаждайтесь жизнью.

Лучшая медитация - это придуманная самим собой под свои исходные данные.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, а Вы не отпускайте, там лестничные спазмированы мышцы.
А когда понернвничаете, это у всех обостряется.
А то, что тошнит это плохо, нужно сделать УЗИ поджелудочной и желчного, на наличие холецистита.
Если его нет, смело можете пить антидепресанты.
Будет все равно болеть, но будет веселее к этому относиться.
Нет там никакого страха и соматики, неправильное кровоснабжение нарушает био механику мозга, и в частности мозжечка.
Считается, что антидепресанты могут это восстановить. Восстановить не сильно могут, но болевой синдром немного притупляют.
Если есть проблемы с поджелудочной, желчным, может быть повышен холестерин и шею  тоже может зажимать.
Вы простые УЗИ сделайте, а то вам непонятно что лечат.

Меня болтало так, что потолок переворачивался, и тошнило тоже. Через силу в вертикальном состоянии это чуть проходило, потом опять.
И так месяц где-то, ничего я тогда не делала, пыталась чуть двигаться.
В самолёт пока летела, сорок минут в Москву, думала с ума сойду, и так болтает, а тут ещё и перелет 
Прошло где-то через месяц, я по моему даже таблеток тогда не ела. Пару раз плавала, спускалась в тренажерку, когда было совсем плохо, и тупо ходила по дорожке, не напрягая рук.
Шампанское помогало, если бокал, не больше.


----------



## andreyyy (19 Окт 2020)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @илья1980
> Нет там никакого страха и соматики


Как это нет, он же говорит: я думаю об этом, и после этого спазмируются мышцы. Т.е. психосоматика от тревоги. И то что страх - тут все невооруженным взглядом видно по сообщениям. Он читает форумы, ужасается, но продолжает читать. На этом форуме тревожность повысил раза в 3 я думаю.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Окт 2020)

Бред, при чем тут форум, он может его не читать, я тогда, когда меня "крутило" о форуме и понятия не имела.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а кто же я знаю


Так вся Ваша тема об этом.
И психосоматика так и выходит на первый план.
А убедить Вас сходить к специалисту и провести курс лечения препаратами не удается, а вот что-то покрутить в шее - согланы.
Не спешите.


----------



## илья1980 (20 Окт 2020)

коллеги!психика самособой уже не к черту даже спорить не стану((
а то что жду подвоха от шеи теперь каждые 50м все верно
просто такая фигня сомной первый раз в жизни жил себе жил а тут на те получите по среди дороги 
а накрутить конечно я себе уже накрутил


----------



## andreyyy (20 Окт 2020)

Вы где-то писали что начиналось 15 лет назад. Так что мне кажется не "жил себе жил", а постепенно раскрученная проблема. Мне кажется вообще ипохондрия на ровном месте не начинается. Но могу ошибаться.

И вообще, правильная позиция здесь не "я такой несчастный, невезучий", а "это мелочь, как царапина, и быстро пройдет и забуду, если я буду правильно устранять её".


----------



## илья1980 (20 Окт 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> И вообще, правильная позиция здесь не "я такой несчастный, невезучий", а "это мелочь, как царапина, и быстро пройдет и забуду, если я буду правильно устранять её".


тут я не спорю!!но пока борюсь потихоньку как могу!!а что касаеться шеи сам виноват засиделся я за компом за много лет!да и нервы конечно ни кто не отменял это точно
но пока координация так себе!


----------



## илья1980 (21 Окт 2020)

дернул меня черт прочитать про эпилепсию височной доли))ну вот зачем я это прочитал)


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> дернул меня черт прочитать про эпилепсию височной доли))...


А что, есть сходства? У вас что, эпилептические припадки бывают? Вы вроде не писали об этом.


----------



## илья1980 (21 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> А что, есть сходства?


да вроде нет)ну там оказываеться большой букет симтомов)


----------



## горошек (21 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> да вроде нет)ну там оказываеться большой букет симтомов)


Но в вас то нет! Я б вот почитала и наоборот исключила это у себя. Не типично у вас для этого. Из букета нет главного.


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> дернул меня черт прочитать про эпилепсию височной доли))ну вот зачем я это прочитал)


По-моему, у Вас ипохондрия набирает обороты.


----------



## andreyyy (23 Окт 2020)

Не тем занимаетесь.
Компьютер надо выключить. Смартфон продать, купить нормальную кнопочную мобилу
У меня на пример времени на это даже не остается, не смотря  на то что не работаю.
Весь день физнагрузки, прогулки, покупка еды, готовка еды. Если время остаётся то медитации.

Физнагрузки решают. Плюс режим сна. Заметил что когда ложишься вовремя и спишь 8-9 часов - тогда вообще всё по барабану. Никакие мысли не лезут, никаких тревог, спокоен как слон. Если же спишь 6 часов и меньше  -то сохраняется вся эта нервозность, психическая слабость, на любую мелочь реагируешь, размышляешь о ней. Днём надо бывать на максимальном освещение, лучше солнечном. Вечером - глушить это освещение, все смартфоны, компьютеры. Про режим сна можно тоже писать долго.

Физнагрузки и режим сна - они в одной упряжке. Если много физнагрузок - то сон крепкий. Если хорошо выспишься - то мотивация делать еще физнагрузки.

Плюс мелочи всякие - правильное белковое питание, фрукты-овощи,магний B6, поменьше мучного и сладкого.

И самое главное конечно - это работа с установками. Выше я писал об этом. Если вы осознали - то хорошо. Это замкнутый круг. Выход из него можно делать по разному. Вот например один из вариантов. Размыкаем замкнутый круг тоже замкнутым кругом, но в обратную сторону:
1. Моё тело абсолютно здорово, чистое, полноценное, самодостаточное. А значит тревожиться не о чем. Снизить тревогу до нуля, и заметить что действительно отпускает.
2. И наоборот: я снижаю тревогу, и от этого все симптомы уходят, я абсолютно здоров.

Но если даже с мыслями работать не хочется, то можно через гормональный уровень восстановить как писал выше. Просто просыпаешься, и тебе на всё пофиг, про всё забыл.

Если трудно войти в эту колею - то фенозепам в помощь. Он и успокоит вечером, режим сна наладит, и к физнагрузкам мотивирует. Курсануть недельку-две, может он сам и снимет всё.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Если трудно войти в эту колею - то фенозепам в помощь. Он и успокоит вечером, режим сна наладит, и к физнагрузкам мотивирует. Курсануть недельку-две, может он сам и снимет всё.


физ нагрузки пока мне запретили!только гимнастика!ну и самокат
все бы не чего но координация меня конечно достает(мануальщик чтото мне про мозжечок там говорил что хреновый он !!ну скажем по лестнице спускаться с магазина мне и правда не легко тем более сейчас(


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> По-моему, у Вас ипохондрия набирает обороты.


ипохондрия с лета такие обороты набрала)я уже 6 месяц в таком состоянии не веселом!


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

_@_andreyyy, делаю  гимнастику два раза в день .Отказался от сладкого и мучного, начал медетировать, не включаю телевизор, только ребенку мультики .Спать стал ложиться в 22-00 но все равно не уснуть и бессонница порождает тревогу. Вот что не так делаю?


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> все бы не чего но координация меня конечно достает(мануальщик чтото мне про мозжечок там говорил что хреновый он !!ну скажем по лестнице спускаться с магазина мне и правда не легко тем более сейчас(


Сделайте МРТ для успокоения. У моей мамы аденома гипофиза и есть некоторое нарушение координации при ходьбе, правда только по прямой, по лестницам она нормально ходит.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

@Дина, а дома как она ходит?


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Делаю  гимнастику два раза в день .Отказался от сладкого и мучного, начал медетировать, не включаю телевизор, только ребенку мультики .Спать стал ложиться в 22-00 но все равно не уснуть и бессонница порождает тревогу. Вот что не так делаю?


ну я тебе скажу что я не чему не удивлюсь!познакомился на форуме с человеком!бывший мор пех 2 детей!у него такие приступы по ночам что пипец!и так 2 года!а началось банально с развода с женой!

я тут кстати сьездил с другом в баню!тишина хорошо -хороший коньяк и шашлык и не чего не блит при этом!


----------



## ***Halina*** (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Вот что не так делаю?


На мой взгляд, Вы совершаете одну большую ошибку: теряете время, оттягивая начало лечения вашей нервной системы. Вроде и понимаете, что сами не выкарабкаетесь, но упорно отказываетесь от приема АД. И Вам надо осознавать, что с 1 таблетки Вы не вылечитесь. Это препараты длительного приема и улучшения наступают не сразу. Я не врач, но и @Доктор Ступин  Вам такой вариант предлагал. Решение за Вами. Выздоравливайте.


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а дома как она ходит?


Квартира же небольшая-много не походишь. У нее проблема в том, что она не может идти ровно-какие-то зигзаги получаются. Она говорит, что старается идти по прямой и ей КАЖЕТСЯ, что она вроде ровно идет, но на деле криво-косо. Вот, правда, про лестницу точно не скажу, т.к. при мне она ходила только по лестницам с перилами, держась за них. Может поэтому и держится, но у нее еще страх падений с переломами.
Если идти с ней под руку по улице, то чувствуется, что ее "ведёт " и для выравнивания траектории приходится прилагать усилия.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

@Дина, так может ей с палочкой ходить тогда!ну вообще гипофизу наверное пофиг квартира это или улица
хотя да может мне и кабзец и пришел кто ж его знает а я сижу про нервы думаю(


----------



## горошек (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Отказался от сладкого


Как по мне, так зря. Сладкое питает мозг и положительно влияет на депрессию. Особенно мороженое почему-то. Я всю сознательную жизнь борюсь с лишним весом, но совсем от сладкого не могу отказаться.


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

Ну допустите самый худший вариант-что Вы будете делать "вотпрямщаз"?


горошек написал(а):


> Как по мне, так зря. Сладкое питает мозг и положительно влияет на депрессию. Особенно мороженое почему-то. Я всю сознательную жизнь борюсь с лишним весом, но совсем от сладкого не могу отказаться.


Немного поправлю - не совсем сладкое, а углеводы, которые в организме расщепляются до глюкозы. Если углеводов достаточно, то можно и без собственно сладкого. Тем более, что в современных продуктах скрытого сахара полно.
На депрессию положительно будет влиять не столько сам сахар (хотя он тоже запустит некоторые процессы, но также, увы, он "напряжет" и поджелудочную), сколько положительные ощущения от вкушения  этого сладкого.
А я больше солёное люблю. А венгерскую закуску от "Дяди Вани" могу банками есть-она реально какая-то наркоманская для, хотя там нет глутаматов. Спасает только то, что из принципа я ее покупаю только когда скидки есть🤣. Вот сегодня банку съела-и на душе благодать😋


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> А я больше солёное люблю. А венгерскую закуску от "Дяди Вани" могу банками есть-она реально какая-то наркоманская для, хотя там нет глутаматов. Спасает только то, что из принципа я ее покупаю только когда скидки есть🤣. Вот сегодня банку съела-и на душе благодать😋


Везет вам,а я со своим гастритом от многого отказался.


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

Гастрит, кстати, очень даже "отнервенная" болезнь.


----------



## илья1980 (24 Окт 2020)

короче колеги)все болезни от нервов)
давайте есть пить и есть то что хотим)ну пока можем


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> короче колеги)все болезни от нервов)
> давайте есть пить и есть то что хотим)ну пока можем


Неправильно, есть от удовольствия, и есть от лени.


----------



## La murr (24 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Вот что не так делаю?


@Александр Л, в этой теме советы дают Илье.
О своём самочувствии, пожалуйста, говорите в своей теме.


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> А я больше солёное люблю. А венгерскую закуску от "Дяди Вани" могу банками есть-она реально какая-то наркоманская для, хотя там нет глутаматов. Спасает только то, что из принципа я ее покупаю только когда скидки есть🤣. Вот сегодня банку съела-и на душе благодать😋


Ну, солёненькое тоже напрягает почки, сердце, сосуды.... Но полностью соль тоже исключать нельзя "ибо натрий, ибо натрий, очень важный элемент". И удовольствие от еды надо получать обязательно, тем более в депрессивном состоянии. Если это при ней ещё возможно, конечно.
Я не говорю, что сладким надо злоупотреблять, но 50 гр в день даже рекомендуется при отсутствии противопоказаний. А это пол шоколадки, и даже больше. А там еще и эндорфины...
Без углеводов не останется по-любому, переработает в них и жиры, и белки. Но всё же, быстрые углеводы быстрее поступают в кровь и быстрее несут питание мозгу, отсюда тоже сигнал насыщения, а значит от части и удовольствия. Вот не могу объяснить научно, но по мне, мороженое самый лучший продуктовый антидепрессант почему-то....
А я вот сыром наркоманю..... И утешаю себя тем, что в нём много кальция, а в моём возрасте профилактика остеопороза важна.


----------



## Дина (24 Окт 2020)

@горошек, ну, в общем, да, согласна. Главное-мера. У меня муж фанат сладкого чая-я как-то попробовала его чай: вкусно, ничего не скажу, но только первые три глотка, потом отчаянно хочется чистой воды, чтобы разбавить этот сироп. На чашку чая в 500 мл он кладет 3 чайных ложки сахара. Я пью чай и кофе без сахара совсем.


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2020)

@Дина, да, вкус он формируется. Я вот давно слежу за весом, не ем много сладкого, солёного. Так уже и не хочется этого. Но чай, кофе, цикорий пью не сладкий, но с чем-нибудь сладеньким вприкуску, но чуть-чуть. А если кусочек селёдочки, то с несоленой картошкой.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Окт 2020)

начитался сегодня про межечок эх прям про меня*(
так и не понял лечат это мануалы или нет


----------



## ***Halina*** (25 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> начитался сегодня про межечок эх прям про меня*(


Вы человек очень впечатлительный. Перестаньте примерять на себя все диагнозы и сравнивать симптомы. Это тупик. Не загоняйтесь. Простите мою неуместную  шутку, но если всё примерять на себя, то даже признаки беременности сможете у себя найти. Ещё раз извините за сравнение. Поправляйтесь!


----------



## илья1980 (25 Окт 2020)

сьездил я сдел для начала мрт головы там все хорошо
врач сказал занимайся спиной-от сюда твои беды
продолжение следует


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, врач-рентгенолог по МРТ головы оценил состояние Вашего здоровья?


----------



## Стёпа (25 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, 
ну тоже хорошо, хоть перестанете у себя искать половину диагнозов связанных с головой, может на этом фоне и отстанете от своего организма и дадите ему спокойно жить дальше.
Есть такая старая шутка. "Если бы у вашей печени были бы руки, она вас придушила"
Вот это и про ваш организм и как вы себя изводите.


----------



## BlackND (26 Окт 2020)

Да вы подождите 2-3 года начнет становиться лучше при условии правильной зарядки, АД немного, бассейна, меня как накрыло в 17 ходить толком не мог.. а этим летом по 30 км наматывал на велике.


----------



## илья1980 (26 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @илья1980, врач-рентгенолог по МРТ головы оценил состояние Вашего здоровья?


да!выписка есть у меня
да и подошел посто спросил -здоров? она говорит полностью
правда мрт открытого типа.


BlackND написал(а):


> Да вы подождите 2-3 года начнет становиться лучше при условии правильной зарядки, АД немного, бассейна, меня как накрыло в 17 ходить толком не мог.. а этим летом по 30 км наматывал на велике.


2-3 года?)


----------



## BlackND (26 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> 2-3 года?)



А сколько вы думаете у вас компенсация будет идти.))?я вот делал от себя все зависящее чтобы побыстрее оклематься..ну да я боюсь капельниц и таблеток и вообще всяческой химии..поэтому из препаратов был только Антидепрессант и вот после него хоть ушла зажатость шеи..а то зажимало так что ноги не шли нет боли небыло..просто было чувство сдавления шеи сзади и ноги тупо не шли..дальше бассеин потихоньку потом тренажерка и все равно даже после года в зале на велике я не мог ездить голова ехать очень сильно зажимало будь здоров сейчас вот этим летом хоть кататься начал надеюсь хуже не станет и буду в след году кататься больше.))

у вас не на ровном месте все это случилось а значит должно пройти время чтобы организм скомпенсировался.


----------



## илья1980 (26 Окт 2020)

BlackND написал(а):


> А сколько вы думаете у вас компенсация будет идти.))?я вот делал от себя все зависящее чтобы побыстрее оклематься..ну да я боюсь капельниц и таблеток и вообще всяческой химии..поэтому из препаратов был только Антидепрессант и вот после него хоть ушла зажатость шеи..а то зажимало так что ноги не шли нет боли небыло..просто было чувство сдавления шеи сзади и ноги тупо не шли..дальше бассеин потихоньку потом тренажерка и все равно даже после года в зале на велике я не мог ездить голова ехать очень сильно зажимало будь здоров сейчас вот этим летом хоть кататься начал надеюсь хуже не станет и буду в след году кататься больше.))
> 
> у вас не на ровном месте все это случилось а значит должно пройти время чтобы организм скомпенсировался.


ну у меня примерно такая же сейчас история с организмом!в зал конечно очень хочу
а как на своих двоих сейчас ходиться?
2-3 года конечно круто(я уже не мальчик увы(время бежит быстро
так если ад помог может и не шея вовсе была?ну чисто теоретически


----------



## илья1980 (27 Окт 2020)

пошли сейчас с товарищем пройтишь( шатает ух
так и смотришь как ногу поставить и головой не дай бог не повернуть
че то опять грустно на душе(
читаешь читаешь про эти спа так ответа толкового и не нашел по лечению(


----------



## BlackND (27 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну у меня примерно такая же сейчас история с организмом!в зал конечно очень хочу
> а как на своих двоих сейчас ходиться?
> 2-3 года конечно круто(я уже не мальчик увы(время бежит быстро
> так если ад помог может и не шея вовсе была?ну чисто теоретически



АД полностью не помог, нету волшебной таблетки. Ходиться слава богу нормально. У меня были проблемы с вегетатикой как я думаю до последнего прицидента (Побочка на таблетки от кашля Эпистат (Скачки давления и тахикардия резкая мучила меня наверное пару месяцев, знал бы не пил))голова тогда ехала так что и 300 метров пройти не мог..ощущение Шальной головы..как веслом огрели..почти за стенки держался когда ходил, жуть что было. Потом я пропил магний немного отпустило. И в дождь с холодным ветром пошел сдавать кровь по утру в бейсболке короче затылок и шею мне продуло, вернулся домой с пьяной головой и с чувством жжения под головой в шее.. а это было осень 2017 вроде. Зиму я реально чуть не через слезы ходил на работу приходил и за стол несколько часов держался. Лето было почти так же в большие магазины где много света только за ручку с женой. Потом стало отпускать, понемногу.

А самое первое было еще в универе там была нервозная ситуация чуть не отчислили а я ж ответственный короче я все лето не отрываясь не гуляя на нервяках готовился к экзаменам, спал плохо вставал рано и снова начинал повторять..а по осени поплыла голова, прям на паре словил Паническую атаку. Мне бы тогда еще к ПТ да на правильные таблетки, но кто бы знал, потом начался тремор в руках и проходил он только после 22 вечера приходилось все чертежи делать по ночам. Потом начался термоневроз это когда у тебя с утра поднимается температура до 37,2 и ты весь день как вареная помидорина и потеешь как конь..и тебе плохо, слабость.. а к вечеру она падает часов 11 вечера ты огурец..и так было тоже очень долго несколько лет потом я просто видимо смирился привык..и после этого начала гипервентиляция когда ты прозевнуть не можещь не получаешь удовлетворения от вдоха.. пытаешься назеваться а нифига, забываешь ночью как дышать..в общем АД и такая фигня была больше 10 лет я почти с этим справился научился с этим жить..но после таблеток от кашля все это прошло дышать стал нормально видимо сосудики где то восстановились не знаю почему стало так..Но вот сейчас стало возвразаться на плохую погоду дышать тяжело. Но и голова себя стала чуствовать значительно лучше..

Как с этим справиться, я смирился. я научился с этим жить и все..больше никак, мне один умный человек сказал, что мы не молодеем, сидячий образ жизни, стрессы, и прочая радость это не санаторий по жизни..В общем таким каким ты был мне сказали ты больше не будешь и не жди вот и все..вот такой позитифчик.. а остальное все в ваших руках..Да времени уходит много..я когда поймал паническую атаку с утра уже не на учебе а работая..я вспомнил сколько лет я страдал и потерял..и у меня от этого осознания в голове чуть не замкнуло что то..


----------



## Elka66 (27 Окт 2020)

Что значит,хорошо на МРТ,сколько тесла аппарат.У врачей,тем более рентгенолога все может хорошо,те нет опухолей ,очагов димиелизации С мозжечком не накручивайте себя,была бы патология написали бы.Найдите упражнения в нете для вестибулярного аппарата,меня три года назад знатно шатало,частный дом,идти далеко по открытой местности,находила глазами точку на горизонте,цеплялась глазами и шла,потом дома стала ЛФК делать и таки да,у меня проблемы с мозжечком на мрт,в темноте по прямой не пройти,в закрытом пространстве легче


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> да!выписка есть у меня
> да и подошел посто спросил -здоров? она говорит полностью
> правда мрт открытого типа.
> 
> 2-3 года?)


То, что он оценил состояние Вашего головного мозга как хорошее с точки зрения данного исследования. Это хорошо и правильно. А вот то, что он указал Вам другие возможные причины, этого делать он не имел права. Он не врач – клиницист.
Ладно. При таком развитии темы вернусь в нее через 2-3 года.


----------



## BlackND (27 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ладно. При таком развитии темы вернусь в нее через 2-3 года.


Это сколько в моем случае потребовалось времени.


----------



## илья1980 (27 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То что он оценил состояние вашего головного мозга как хорошее с точки зрения данного исследования . Это хорошо и правильно. А вот то что он указал вам другие возможные причины, этого делать он не имел право. Он не врач – клиницист.
> Ладно. При таком развитии темы вернусь в нее через 2-3 года.


не понял ваш сорказм док-ну ладно так ладно
но сегодня чувствую себя так себе позвоночник шалит(
ноги еле передвигаю увы  может к вечеру расхожусь
сегодня очередной прием у мунуала


Elka66 написал(а):


> Что значит,хорошо на МРТ,сколько тесла аппарат.У врачей,тем более рентгенолога все может хорошо,те нет опухолей ,очагов димиелизации С мозжечком не накручивайте себя,была бы патология написали бы.Найдите упражнения в нете для вестибулярного аппарата,меня три года назад знатно шатало,частный дом,идти далеко по открытой местности,находила глазами точку на горизонте,цеплялась глазами и шла,потом дома стала ЛФК делать и таки да,у меня проблемы с мозжечком на мрт,в темноте по прямой не пройти,в закрытом пространстве легче


на вестибулярку делаю упражение по программе борцов!
да меня при ходьбе шатает особенно если голову в низ опустить ну а дальше ноги подключаються спина (
началось у меня кстати вся это история с костоправа зимой-правда не сразу через месяца 1.5 
может и ни его вина
предлгал прийти к нему снова но боюсь теперь

через неделю записался я ренген  узи
еле до дома блин сейчас добрался и то под руку держали
ну что за пипец


----------



## илья1980 (28 Окт 2020)

побывал сегодня у мануала очередной раз(как до него добрался отдельная история)
говорит что стресс усугубил историю с шей( и получился вот такой бутерброт(
лечить долго грустно и дорого(
хотя пошел 5 месяц
короче пока мне лучше только лежа(


----------



## илья1980 (29 Окт 2020)

был сегодня на приему у обычного невролга в больнице
анализы
ээг узи ренген
предварительно проблемы с мозжечком на фоне спа
я в шоке
лучше бы ад


----------



## Дина (29 Окт 2020)

Так все по плану: пришел больной с жалобами, его надо направить на анализы. Про мозжечок не понятно-Вы же вроде делали МРТ (если я не запуталась в двух похожих темах), там все в порядке. Вы это МРТ показывали врачу?


----------



## илья1980 (29 Окт 2020)

показал! оказываеться мрт не все показывает по мрт( надо делать ээг
если это шея типа вбн и от туда плохое кровоснобжение мозжечка(с ее слов)
4 день передвигаюсь давольно хреново(ноги поясница спина) заносит то вправо то влево
как то давно такого не было(


----------



## Дина (29 Окт 2020)

О, ЭЭГ это еще похлеще МРТ будет в плане диагностики. У меня младший ребенок с невродогическими проблемами, в том числе со сложными сочетанными гиперкинезами, уж сколько мы обследований делали, в том числе ЭЭГ раза три минимум-все отлично. Мне кажется, что по ЭЭГ могут только явные формы эпилепсии поставить, а всё остальное-"в пределах нормы".
Может, конечно, у взрослых с расшифровкой ЭЭГ получше будет. 
А у мамы аденома гипофиза, причем длится это уже очень долго-нарушения походки у нее были заметны еще лет 20 назад и за эти 20 лет особого регресса нет. А диагноз по МРТ ей поставили года 2 назад, до этого МРТ она не делала.
Но если подозревать у Вас плохое кровоснабжение, то почему ТОЛЬКО мозжечка? По идее должны и другие структуры страдать.

А МРТ ШОП Вы делали?


----------



## илья1980 (29 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> А МРТ ШОП Вы делали?


шоп нет!!я то не спициалист)
вот кстати что написал один невролог 
Проколите курс никотиновой кислоты по 1.0 внутримышечно 15 инъекций, пропейте сермиона по 30мг сутки 2 месяца, спазм снимется


----------



## горошек (29 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> Но если подозревать у Вас плохое кровоснабжение, то почему ТОЛЬКО мозжечка? По идее должны и другие структуры страдать.


 Вот я тоже об этом думаю. Как-то уж очень избирательно позвоночная артерия заработала.


----------



## илья1980 (29 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Вот я тоже об этом думаю. Как-то уж очень избирательно позвоночная артерия заработала.


я не спец(фиг его знает
на сегодня беспокоит в придасу спина(позвонок) поясница и ноги(
при ходьбе иногда толчок то в право то в лево((
чаще стал спотыкаться
ну и когда стою пошатывает 
заходим потом в интернет ах черт -атаксия)


----------



## горошек (29 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> на сегодня беспокоит в придасу спина(позвонок) поясница и ноги


Вот это инет тоже на атаксию списывает?


----------



## илья1980 (29 Окт 2020)

@горошек, да(и вот еще ответ невролога
Наблюдение нужно, мрт не является диагнозом
короче пипец я запутался


----------



## Дина (29 Окт 2020)

Вообще, да, МРТ не является диагнозом (поэтому у одних при грыже с секвестром неврологические нарушения минимальны, а у других ноги отказывают и т.п.). 
Вы пока пообследуйтесь у этого невролога, а потом для подстраховки сходите к другому.
Никотинку проколоть можно-хуже не будет (если у Вас нет на нее аллергии), зато так бодрит после уколов🤪😉.


----------



## Elka66 (29 Окт 2020)

ЭЭГ по моему показывает судорожную активность,попробуйте получить второе мнение на сайте рентгенологов по МРТ. И поищите в своем городе отоневрологов,пусть маневры Эпли вам проведут.Мужу мой невролог,при головокружениях назначала на три месяца курс из сермиона,сирдалуда и бетасерка,очень я конечно сомневалась,что поможет,но прошло,больше не вспоминает


----------



## илья1980 (30 Окт 2020)

сермион сегодня мне прописали)дппг точно нет)
просто как головой чуть матону меня коротит(
шея мать ее(
ну и невры пошли
будем работать
сейчас чуть раскис пару дней
пока вот по лестнице в подьезде бегаю
не много с тренором по борьбе на улице занимаемся что бы взбориться
если это спа то вроде как лечиться долго уныло но можно победить


Дина написал(а):


> Вообще, да, МРТ не является диагнозом (поэтому у одних при грыже с секвестром неврологические нарушения минимальны, а у других ноги отказывают и т.п.).
> Вы пока пообследуйтесь у этого невролога, а потом для подстраховки сходите к другому.
> Никотинку проколоть можно-хуже не будет (если у Вас нет на нее аллергии), зато так бодрит после уколов🤪😉.


спасибо)взобриться мне нужно)
а некотинку вроде как от спазма мышщ прописали если я правильно понял
попробую)


----------



## Дина (30 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> спасибо)взобриться мне нужно)
> а некотинку вроде как от спазма мышщ прописали если я правильно понял
> попробую)


Под взбодриться я имела ввиду реакцию на укол: там могут быть покраснения, чувство жара, чесаться можете начать-и это НЕ аллергия, это проходит минут через 10-20 (у кого как).


----------



## andreyyy (2 Ноя 2020)

Да бахни фенозипама 1,5 таблы в день в течении 5 дней, совсем другим человеком станешь, совсем мысли другие будут. И спазмы отпустят. И тема эта закончится сама собой.
И никого не слушай на этом форуме, кроме врачей. Ну и меня


илья1980 написал(а):


> пока вот по лестнице в подъезде бегаю


вот это то что надо, сам делаю так


----------



## Дина (2 Ноя 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Да бахни фенозипама 1,5 таблы в день в течении 5 дней, совсем другим человеком станешь, совсем мысли другие будут. И спазмы отпустят. И тема эта закончится сама собой.
> И никого не слушай на этом форуме, кроме врачей. Ну и меня
> 
> вот это то что надо, сам делаю так


Всем совет хорош, только без рецепта препараты бензодиазепинового ряда не продадут (легально я имею ввиду, а так, говорят, "есть ходы"😎).
Это значит надо идти ко врачу и не к неврологу-они не имеют права на выписку этих средств, а к психиатру. И вот не факт, что и психиатр выпишет именно их.


----------



## tatyana_s76 (2 Ноя 2020)

Соматоформное расстройство (психосоматическое заболевание): причины, симптомы и лечение в статье психотерапевта Ильченко Е. Г.
					

Что такое соматоформное расстройство (психосоматическое заболевание)? Причины возникновения, диагностику и методы лечения разберем в статье доктора Ильченко Е. Г., психотерапевта со стажем в 8 лет.




					probolezny.ru
				



Почитайте здесь, я не врач, я через это прошла😏


----------



## andreyyy (2 Ноя 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> И вот не факт, что и психиатр выпишет именно их.


Я сходил к платному в клинику, выписала 100 таблеток как попросил про запас, хотя обычно 50 выписывают. Главное убедить, что уже пробовал и помогает, или что просто у меня тревоги говорят что поможет, выпишут в 99,99% .В государственную лучше не ходить, т.к. при выписке рецепта автоматически ставят на учет.


----------



## горошек (2 Ноя 2020)

Про ставят на учёт не правда. Мне выписывали, ни на какой учёт не ставят при этом.


----------



## Дина (2 Ноя 2020)

У них этого "учета" несколько видов по степени опасности пациентов.


----------



## илья1980 (3 Ноя 2020)

на голова отключаеться исключительно при наклоне в них вправо в лево(
а при ходьбе чуство что ктото толкает 
если и правда спа то судя по форому народ как то не особо излечиваеться(


----------



## BlackND (4 Ноя 2020)

@илья1980, 
ну мне сказали надо учиться жить с этим постепенно оно немного компенсируется ну и ЛФК надо заниматься..правильным.


----------



## илья1980 (8 Ноя 2020)

BlackND написал(а):


> @илья1980,
> ну мне сказали надо учиться жить с этим постепенно оно немного компенсируется ну и ЛФК надо заниматься..правильным.


как вот с этим жить)ну можно из дома не выходить например)


----------



## BlackND (9 Ноя 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> как вот с этим жить)ну можно из дома не выходить например)


из дома не выходить это самое простое.))надо пытаться реабилитироваться.

самое интересное что есть люди с головокружениями с ВСД которые и за рулем ездят..Т.е пьяному ездить нельзя а когда ты не пил но состояние у тебя как у пьяного и ты за рулем это детали.))я вот сам хочу уже машину взять да руку набивать за рулем, но понимаю что крыша то еще едет а т.к она у меня едет с 22 лет а мне уже 36 (то больше то меньше) какие гарантии что я за руль вообще когда нить сяду.))?


----------



## илья1980 (9 Ноя 2020)

@BlackND, самое противное что диагноза то у меня так и нет(вот начал пить битасерк чуть чуть стало легче!но затылок чувство что тянет назад и немеет(хрен его знает что это


----------



## илья1980 (20 Ноя 2020)

Всем привет! новости с полей(
сегодня был у невролога-мануальщика
посмотрел снимки мрт и..нашел глиозные очаги (почему рентгенолог на них не обратил внимание не понятно
говорит идет зажим артерии от сюда все прелести(
предложил лечение

колоть циннаризин в шею и хондропротекторы вытяжение на аппарате
состояние мое стало хуже( когда стою предобморочное состояние все время 
короче как то так
сделать повторное узи шеи но уже с пробами 
на словах зажим 30 процентов
говорит поможет не я первый правда дорого 
остеопат говорит тебе тут не поможет

сегодня


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2020)

Не хотел вмешиваться. Но обязательно положите в карман телефон хирурга, для лечения абсцессов после внутримышечных уколов Циннаризина


----------



## илья1980 (21 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не хотел вмешиваться. Но обязательно положите в карман телефон хирурга, для лечения абсцессов после внутримышечных уколов Циннаризина


да я не согласился(очень на развод похоже
просто теперь после слов про мрт я совсем поник
теперь мысли а не очаги ли это рассеяного сколироза и от туда симтомы


----------



## илья1980 (21 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не хотел вмешиваться. Но обязательно положите в карман телефон хирурга, для лечения абсцессов после внутримышечных уколов Циннаризина


----------



## илья1980 (21 Ноя 2020)

ренгенолог не чего не видет а невролог увидел
по узи еще испугал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2020)

Значит надо лечить испуг


----------



## илья1980 (21 Ноя 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ренгенолог не чего не видет а невролог увидел
> по узи еще испугал


----------



## илья1980 (21 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит надо лечить испуг


док да я понимаю!ну устал по врачам ходить деньги отдавать!а результата нет
вчера еще узист и неврлог спа поставили!
отправил узи другому неврлогу тот не видет не чего(
очагами этими испугали


----------



## Elka66 (21 Ноя 2020)

Все эти боли хорошо,лечите,но стопа не держит,я бы на это в первую очередь обратила внимание,диагноз внятный нужен,причина от чего стопа виснет,присматривайте грамотного невролога помимо мануального терапевта


----------



## илья1980 (21 Ноя 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Все эти боли хорошо,лечите,но стопа не держит,я бы на это в первую очередь обратила внимание,диагноз внятный нужен,причина от чего стопа виснет,присматривайте грамотного невролога помимо мануального терапевта


мм а при чем тут стопа?наверное не мне написали


----------



## илья1980 (21 Ноя 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> мм а при чем тут стопа?наверное не мне написали


стопа пока у меня еще не виснет)


----------



## Elka66 (21 Ноя 2020)

Не вам конечно,девочке с болями и фасцикуляциями.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Ноя 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> док да я понимаю!ну устал по врачам ходить деньги отдавать!а результата нет
> вчера еще узист и неврлог спа поставили!
> отправил узи другому неврлогу тот не видет не чего(
> очагами этими испугали


Это потому что не там ищете


----------



## илья1980 (21 Ноя 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это потому что не там ищете


док наверное( уже не знаю искать
но увы позвоночник болит весь( понимаю что из нервов но начнем лечить
на кт мрт больше не пойду
был сегодня у нового невролога выписал 8 лекарств
нппс мелоксикамы ноотропы и тд


----------



## andreyyy (22 Ноя 2020)

Привет. Самомассаж подзатылочных делаешь?
феназепам 10 суток принимал? Подумать только 10 суток попринимать таблетки, чтобы всю оставшуюся жизнь быть здоровым.


----------



## andreyyy (22 Ноя 2020)

1. Либо есть здоровье, ты всё можешь, нет никаких "страшных" болезней, ты живёшь, у тебя есть настроение, всё интересно.

2. Либо ты в режиме "выживания" - всё что ни делаешь - это выкарабкиваешься "из пропасти", либо думаешь что еще может помочь "вылечится". Хотя лечиться неотчего.

Например те же физнагрузки можно расценивать как просто укрепление организма, здоровый образ жизни, либо как соломинку за которую хватаешься, а вдруг вылечит, и надо страдать, не один день заниматься.

Попробуй выбрать первый путь для начала, хотя бы на полдня.


----------



## илья1980 (22 Ноя 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Привет. Самомассаж подзатылочных делаешь?
> феназепам 10 суток принимал? Подумать только 10 суток попринимать таблетки, чтобы всю оставшуюся жизнь быть здоровым.


vfccf


andreyyy написал(а):


> 1. Либо есть здоровье, ты всё можешь, нет никаких "страшных" болезней, ты живёшь, у тебя есть настроение, всё интересно.
> 
> 2. Либо ты в режиме "выживания" - всё что ни делаешь - это выкарабкиваешься "из пропасти", либо думаешь что еще может помочь "вылечится". Хотя лечиться неотчего.
> 
> ...


стараюсь(но вот сейчас на выписке невролога нашел лекарсво которому я не придал значение(так оно от паркинсона(пипец


----------



## andreyyy (22 Ноя 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> паркинсона(пипец


и что? У тебя синдром начинающего ипохондрика видимо. Потом пройдёт. Много болезней с большим спектром симптомов. Даже если у тебя заложен нос сейчас, то найдется сотня , в том числе и смертельных болезней с таким симптомом. Также и таблетки имеют широкий спектр действия. Возьми вон НПВС - он и при грыже, и при гриппе, и при сострясении мозга. Хватит панику тут разводить. Тут и так все шуганые.

Забей на всё. На врачей, на анализы. Ты здоров. Мне тоже кучу чего писали и ДЭП2, и шизофрению, и эпилепсию. И тебе напишут. Они любят находить. Я просто собрал всё это в кучу и выбросил мысленно.Потому что моё мнение сильнее.


----------



## andreyyy (22 Ноя 2020)

Что за лекарство. Если нейролептик, то не пей. Фенозепам+антидепрессант. Ну и работа с мыслями.


----------



## илья1980 (22 Ноя 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Что за лекарство. Если нейролептик, то не пей. Фенозепам+антидепрессант. Ну и работа с мыслями.


пронорам


----------



## andreyyy (22 Ноя 2020)

хороший препарат, его назначают даже здоровым для улучшения памяти, внимательности


----------



## илья1980 (22 Ноя 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> хороший препарат, его назначают даже здоровым для улучшения памяти, внимательности


ой)а описание пипец для него-
вот другой невролог
. Нимесулид 100 мг по 1 таб 2 раза вдень – 1 неделя.
2. Диосмин и Гесперидин 1000 мг(это один препарат) по 1 таб в день во время еды - 1 месяц.
3. Кавинтон форте 10 мг по 1 таб 3 раза в день – 3 месяца.
4. Цераксон саше 1000 мг по 1 саше в день - 15 дней.

5. Мельдоний 500 мг по 1 капсуле 2 раза в день - 2 недели, затем по 1 капсуле в день - 1 месяц, принимать в первой половине дня.
6. МУЛЬТИВИТАМИН ГРУППЫ B N30 КАПС ПО 400МГ 1 капсула в день (во время еды) – 1 месяц.
7. Толперизон 150 мг по половинке таб 3 раза в день – 2 дня, затем по 1 таб 2 раза в день – 2 недели.


----------



## илья1980 (22 Ноя 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ой)а описание пипец для него-
> вот другой невролог
> . Нимесулид 100 мг по 1 таб 2 раза вдень – 1 неделя.
> 2. Диосмин и Гесперидин 1000 мг(это один препарат) по 1 таб в день во время еды - 1 месяц.
> ...


про понорам это ты меня успокаиваешь или правда?


----------



## andreyyy (22 Ноя 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> про понорам это ты меня успокаиваешь или правда?


на ютубе поищи инфу. Там об этом говорится.


----------



## andreyyy (22 Ноя 2020)

Невролого будет лечить тебя как больного неврологическим заболеванием. Сходи к психиатру. Он вылечит на порядок быстрее и эффективнее.


----------



## илья1980 (22 Ноя 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Невролого будет лечить тебя как больного неврологическим заболеванием. Сходи к психиатру. Он вылечит на порядок быстрее и эффективнее.


да это понятно!в принципе они рекомендуют подключить эти моменты!
но по обследованиям проблемы в спине увы есть и их надо лечить


----------



## илья1980 (22 Ноя 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> понорам


проноран 
вот название


----------



## andreyyy (22 Ноя 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> да это понятно!в принципе они рекомендуют подключить эти моменты!
> но по обследованиям проблемы в спине увы есть и их надо лечить


Лечить надо то что беспокоит. А у тебя есть то что беспокоит не по детски. У меня например 4 грыжи, я же не начинаю лечение с них, т.к. вылечить сначала надо основную проблему.


----------



## andreyyy (23 Ноя 2020)

Я имел ввиду тревоги. А то подумаешь что шея


----------



## илья1980 (23 Ноя 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Я имел ввиду тревоги. А то подумаешь что шея


да тревогу самособой)летом я себя как то бодрее чуствовал(


----------



## BlackND (26 Ноя 2020)

@илья1980, летом на улице тепло..Негатива меньше..))я вообще если бы имел возможность или свалил туда где зимы не бывает или как птица перелетная с похоладанием сваливал бы на юга.


----------



## илья1980 (26 Ноя 2020)

@BlackND, летом хорошо на даче! в городе летом плохо


----------



## ЕленаС (27 Ноя 2020)

Проноран не надо, это при паркинсонизме. 
Моему отцу назначали в 73 года. У  вас руки трясутся? 
От шаткости походки это не поможет.
Бегите от врача, который это назначил. Наверное, по невнимательности. Или неуч.


----------



## илья1980 (28 Ноя 2020)

@ЕленаС, уже убежал)тремора нет слава богу
лечусь по схеме вбб
а там дальше видно будет


----------



## ЕленаС (28 Ноя 2020)

Я сегодня проснулась с сильной головной болью в затылке. При этом два дня сплю на обычной подушке, ортопедическая надоела. Ну видимо за ночь зажимается на фоне остеохондроза. Перепугалась, настроение на нуле. 
Вернулась к циннаризину, толизор сразу выпила 150, потом воротник надувной одела на три часа. Намазала шею капсикамом.
Буду опять пить циннаризин. Делала гимнастику по Гитту. Отпустило. 
Села за комп, ответить на письма. Чувствую, опять шея напрягается и в голове появляются ощущения.

Пишу это к тому, чтобы обозначить, что помогает в моем случае, и возможно кому-то тоже поможет - мы тут все для обмена опытом.
Помогает:
1. Воротник!!!!! Он мой единственно надежный спаситель всегда. Воротник надувной. Обычный поролоновый не очень действует.
2. Миорелаксанты! Замечено, помогают. Если не сразу,то курсами.
3. Мой спаситель циннаризин. При сильных спазмах меня вытаскивал только он.
4. Гимнастика по Гитту. Как-то она расслабляет кроме прочего.

____
Тоже помогает. и я сегодня это употребляла.
5. Афобазол 3р
6. Капсикам на верхнешейный отдел
7. Диакарб (а отток крови тоже нарушается)
8. Мексидол укололась один раз в дозе 250мг

Дорогие форумчане, знающие что такое СПА... Я поняла, что не надо доводить до устойчивого спазма. Его нужно пресекать медикаментозно. Даже если все это надолго, то с этим можно жить. Грустно, но можно. Но периодически нужно сидеть на таблетках, менять разные лекарства, делать гимнастику. Всю жизнь. 
И сильный фактор это нервы! На фоне стресса спазмы усиливаются многократно. Повышается уровень гормонов стресса, на этом фоне симпатическая нервная система , отвечающая за повышение тонуса гладкой мускулатуры сосудов, активизируется. Ну и терпим мы....
Поэтому важным лекарством является успокоительные.

Здоровья всем! Пусть на этой вехе судьбы будет написано: И это пройдет!


----------



## илья1980 (29 Ноя 2020)

хотелось бы при этом жить все таки весело))
почему сразу грустно
а как часто вы это принимаете и какой срок курса?
или это одноразово?
я сейчас пью ноотропы и мелаксикм вроде чуть лучше
как вам афобозол?


----------



## ЕленаС (30 Ноя 2020)

@илья1980, я болею с февраля 2019, до июня не пила таблеток, были только гимнастика, хондропротекторы, мануальная терапия, бассейн. Постепенно состояние все ухудшалось - сами знаете, что это такое, не хочу писать...
С июня пила и колола пикамилон. Стало полегче. Ушла тошнота и слабость, головные боли стали меньше, но не прошли.
С августа был курс мануальной терапии у другого врача, он назначил циннаризин и афобазол. Пила без перерыва два месяца. Состояние улучшилось, головные боли перестали быть постоянными, но каждый день сохранялось нездоровое состояние с разными ощущениями в голове.
Потом перешла на схему пикамилон + мексидол+ винпоцетин. Потом оставила два первых препарата. При этом был период, когда головные боли прошли совсем, но беспокоил слабый шум в ушах и небольшая слабость. Это был прогресс по сравнению с долгим временем непрекращающихся головных болей с сопутствующими (они проходили только в горизонтальном положении).

К мануальному терапевту хожу 1-2 раза в месяц.
Сейчас вернулась к циннаризину. Состояние вполне терпимое. Как только начинает свербить в затылке, сразу принимаю меры - либо массаж, либо мазь, либо гимнастику и полежать.
Лекарства пью все время , только меняю их, чтобы не было привыкания.

Про афобазол. Его эффект заметен недели через две регулярного применения. Это единственный препарат, который мне подходит. Нет привыкания, не меняется восприятие реальности, настроение. Он дарит спокойствие и все.

Я сегодня попробовала одну штуку. У нас на работе водитель мне сказал, что у него был перелом  в шейном отделе и он спасается тем, что ложится на подушку на самый край кровати и лежит свесив немного голову.
Я это испробовала ночью и, к удивлению, просто отрубилась в таком положении. День прошел вполне терпимо.
Тут все индивидуально, поэтому я напишу только в отношении себя.
У меня есть в шее место - на уровне 2-3 шейных позвонков, где в области поперечных отростков слева я чувствую небольшую боль при поворотах и скованность движения. По результатам рентгена там ничего особенного, но про ункоартроз написано в заключении.
Это место хочется размассировать и т.п. - но ничего не помогает.
Так вот,  я положила ортопедическую подушку (она с валиком под шею и выемкой для плеча) так, что половина свешивается с матраса.  При этом ухо где-то на уровне края матраса. Голова не изгибается при этом, но немного оттягивается вниз под своей тяжестью.
положение - на боку. То на одном боку, то на другом.

Не знаю, может ли это служить примером, тут ориентируйтесь на свои особенности и ощущения. Есть специальные подушки для вытяжения, но в магазинах их нет, а в интернете такие не примеришь на себя.

Да, забыла написать. Когда я пила миорелаксанты - а делаю я это нерегулярно, чувствую улучшение. Вот сейчас вспомнила и выпью опять)
Я думаю,что остеохондрозу сопутствует мышечный спазм. Что первично, не знаю. Это индивидуально и по-разному. Но лечить нужно все в совокупности. Без расслабления спазмированных мышц ничего не получится.


----------



## илья1980 (1 Дек 2020)

я вот оже 4 день пью таблетки стало чуть лучше!)а мышщы наше все)но что то подсказывает спазм от нервов!ну и зарядка теперь ежедневно!но пока пошатывает(


----------



## ЕленаС (1 Дек 2020)

То, что я выше написала про лежание на диване чуть свесив голову, действует очень хорошо.


----------



## илья1980 (7 Янв 2021)

здравствуйте коллеги!!
вообщем улудшений у меня так и нет(при приемы таблеток назначенных неврлогом были тотносительно не плохие дни!
как все закончил опять стало возращаться((
или при ходьбе клинит шею и предобморочное состояние-плюс болит весь позвоночник
или просто мотает при ходьбе -шаткая походка (мозжечок)
начал смотреть в сторону ад-чем черт не щутит
ну или дальше проверять бошку и позвоночник(
как это это не жизнь совсем


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ...ну или дальше проверять бошку и позвоночник(


Башку


----------



## илья1980 (8 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Башку


к психиатору*? мрт ведь делал уже
или что то еще посоветуете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2021)

Советую найти своего врача.
Психиатр - один из возможных вариантов, поскольку явно имеется гиперчувствительность.
Второй доктор, скорее, для работы с мышцами.
А третий - хороший инструктор ЛФК.


----------



## илья1980 (8 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо док! ЛФК сейчас каждый день!
работа с мышцами раз в неделю
психиатр наверное будет
если бы не шатание то так норм(шатание от затылка до копчика-весь позвоночник чувствую!
такая легкая атаксия(
неврологи говорили что то типа из артерии в шеи плохо кровоснабжается мозжечок(
но как то история затянулась


----------



## илья1980 (14 Янв 2021)

сегодня заставил себя хоть не много пройтись хоть с палкой нопрошелся( позвоночник не к черу( повернул не удачно голову что в шее заклинило и жуткая тошнота( ну чего пошел дальше)
на улице хорошо пурга зима)
видимо летом зря я при своем весе в баскет начал играть)


----------



## Виктор-72 (14 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> на улице хорошо пурга зима)


Вы большой молодец! А я не рискнул сегодня в парк в ночь на прогулку. Жена сказала так - занесет, откапывать не буду. Шутит, конечно, но на риск уже нет сил. )) Накинул кофточку, вышел в подъезд, поднялся на 100 этажей, задохнулся. Вернулся домой довольный и счастливый


----------



## илья1980 (14 Янв 2021)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Вы большой молодец! А я не рискнул сегодня в парк в ночь на прогулку. Жена сказала так - занесет, откапывать не буду. Шутит, конечно, но на риск уже нет сил. )) Накинул кофточку, вышел в подъезд, поднялся на 100 этажей, задохнулся. Вернулся домой довольный и счастливый


я сегодня по подьзду ходил с гантелями!!
теперь лфк ежедневно
на следуещей неделе поеду на пиявки)
купил вот новую обувь!в старой ходить тяжко !
шел назад мучился с позвонком (поясница)теперь вот шея почему то(
выпил таблеточку грандаксина !настроение чуть луше)
но ходить больно и шатает(если бы не шатание боль хрен бы с ней


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2021)

> Жена сказала так - занесет, откапывать не буду.


Когда с внуком на рыбалку, то супруга тоже говорит:
- Если утонете, то домой не приходите!


----------



## ЕленаС (15 Янв 2021)

Хорошая статья про СПА. https://probolezny.ru/sindrom-pozvonochnoy-arterii/
Пишут, что помогает вытяжка. Я на форуме читала разные мнения про вытяжку, но себе купила на али экспресс петлю аля Глиссона. Хорошая вещь, если аккуратно и с умом пользоваться. Реально помогает. Если дело в зажатых позвоночных артериях .
Я вишу чуть сняв вес с ног, килограмм на 10-15, не всем весом, не более минуты, на разогретые мышцы, потом сразу на апликатор Кузнецова на орт.подушку и ухожу в ночь так.


----------



## илья1980 (15 Янв 2021)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Хорошая статья про СПА. https://probolezny.ru/sindrom-pozvonochnoy-arterii/
> Пишут, что помогает вытяжка. Я на форуме читала разные мнения про вытяжку, но себе купила на али экспресс петлю аля Глиссона. Хорошая вещь, если аккуратно и с умом пользоваться. Реально помогает. Если дело в зажатых позвоночных артериях .
> Я вишу чуть сняв вес с ног, килограмм на 10-15, не всем весом, не более минуты, на разогретые мышцы, потом сразу на апликатор Кузнецова на орт.подушку и ухожу в ночь так.


Я о ней тоже думал)
3 день вроде хожу более менее
А тут заходим в магазин и меня прям тянет назад (( 
Хожу вроде норм стою тянет назад ((
Толи мозжечок Толи вестибулярка(


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

С петлей Гильсона уже кто-то поиграл.
С ней осторожно надо.
Не какую артерю она не вытягивает.
Мышцы шеи, может быть, если их нужно вытягивать.
илья1980, височная кость, доктор Ступин говорил сделать её рентген может влиять на  тройничный нерв, из за него вполне может вести, там выход его есть около уха, ну и в самом мозге, в стволе.
Есть такое чудо средство финлепсин, если после маленькой дозы чуть лучше, то может дело в нем.
Длительность спазма в шее очень со временем влияет на мозчек, так как там все плохо кровоснабжения.
У Рената, который написал тему, было воспаление среднего уха до этого, может оно дало такую симптоматику.
При врождённой патологии ПА, там все кровоснабжение не равномерно.
Меня  ведёт, потому, что ещё и стопы фиксированы, скрученный таз, и в колене контактура, ну и в стопе.
Я уже устала, куда чего и почему ведёт разбираться. Просто расскачиваю то, что есть. Долго мучали мы этот каравертебральный переход, "улучшали" отток, что то расслаблял и тянули, кололи, мяли. Никак. 
Вести может от давления, и от спастического синдрома, если он уже есть.
Я уже согласна на спастическая походку, и чтобы также чуть вело, главное, чтобы она была, походка эта.

Атлант если там блок, тоже ветку тройничного нерва может поджимать 
И герпис может.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У Рената, который написал тему, было воспаление среднего уха до этого, может оно дало такую симптоматику.
> При врождённой патологии ПА, там все кровоснабжение не равномерно.


рената я кстати нашел в сети!он капался пару месяцев всякими сосудистыми без мануалки!вроде 3 год живет без симтомов!!
я к сожалению прочитал ситомы рассеяного сколироза)в один один((
вро мрт делал -теперьмысли(мрт слабое было а может и не видно((
кстати в одной из тем человек писал что сдавал и мрт и ренгет там проблем с атлантом не видно но оказался он
да шея вроде у меня крутиться вертиться не болит(
короче такие симтомы могут давать все что угодно увы(
да и симтоматика каждый день новая
не то что каждый день болит шея и кружиться голова как при спа или вбн


----------



## andreyyy (16 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> симтоматика каждый день новая


Как это знакомо. Особенно, если она самая разнообразная, а не только с головой.
100% психосоматика.

Расскажу тебе историю. Еще давно, в 19 лет мучал меня синдром раздраженного кишечника. Другими словами понос каждый день, на унитазе сидишь круглосуточно. Меня конечно это беспокоило и я изо всех сил хотел вылечиться. Ходил к инфекционисту. Она выписывала дорогие лекарства, попутно на мне зарабатывая, причина так и не нашлась.
На следующий год появилась точка перед глазами. Как же нервировала она, тревожила, это же на всю жизнь, ужос. Кстати она так и не прошла, но я привык, и забыл о ней. Еще через полгода - шум в ушах. Окулист послал к неврологу. Невролог поставил окончательный крест в моей ипохондрии - сказал что возможно от сотрясения в детстве. Естественно ипохондрия усилилась. Маховик раскручен. Дальше пошло еще больше симптомов, самых разнообразных.

Я помню то состояние - когда ты понимаешь что у тебя куча "болезней", от этого тягостно, все это надо лечить но у кого, врачи путаются друг к другу пересылая.

Личная жизнь у меня не складывалась, вот я её и заполнил ипохондрией.

На самом деле никаких "болезней" небыло. Зато была такая серьезная объёмная картина в голове о том сколько у меня болезней. Мнимая картина. И от неё тревога. Которая и давала все симптомы. Вот и всё. Всё просто.

У тебя ничего нет. Ты чистый, здоровый. Беспокоиться не о чем. Ничего не нужно, никаких врачей, форумов, исследований, т.к. автономен и самодостаточен. Ты всё можешь. Уйдет тревога - уйдут все симптомы. И это станет очередным доказательством что дело в ней, и ты здоров. Просто ляг, расслабься, почувствуй себя чистым, всё функционирует полноценно, особенно там, куда ты нагнал "болезни".

Тебе нужно это понять. Но судя по сообщениям пока ты не созрел. Но чем быстрее созреешь - тем лучше.

Веди дневник как я. И в те дни когда будешь выходить из ипохондрии - записывай как ты вышел, и главное - что стало лучше. Я уже чувствую, что на финише, и этот этап пройден.


----------



## горошек (16 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> я к сожалению прочитал ситомы рассеяного сколироза)в один один((


Удальцу всё к лицу 🤪. Сколько вы уже диагнозов на себя примерили, и все вам подходят.


----------



## ЕленаС (16 Янв 2021)

А я все же думаю, что у болезни пусковой момент в органике, а не в психике.
Я сейчас спркойная как танк, и с головой легче после лечения. Но я знаю, что каждый день может случиться головная боль с изменением кровообращения и вмеми вытекающими, и это зависит большей частью от того, как я спала и как крутила шеей, в какой позе и с каким напряжением в шее работала за компом. От того, как принимала лекарства, как подобрала схему.
это очень индивидуально, и надо помогать себе, изучать свою болезнь, обследоваться.
Петля Глиссона не "вытягивает позв.артерию" , пардон, это глупость, она и не может этого делать.
Она помогает мне, результат есть, но это индивидуально и применять нужно осторожно.
Конечно, лучше платная вытяжка. Но мне очень помогает и дешевое приспособление, которое подвешано к потолку. Мануальный терапевт так не помогал.
По моему диагнозу - снижение высоты дисков, протрузия, мышечный спазм, ункоартроз - действует. С грыжами аккуратнее, смотря какая грыжа. Я бы советовала максимально аккуратно применять, постепенно учеличивая вес и ориентироваться на ощущения.
При спа можно не вылезать с таблеток всю жизнь, и я без них не живу, меняя курсами разные, чтобы не привыкать. Но это симптоматическое лечение, а вот шея это главное.
Вот статья, интересная скорее врачам, но пробежавшись, можно примерно понять, что причины ВБН разные и понять прогноз. 
Подозреваю, что умных неврологов не сыщешь, им некогда развиваться в профессии, при работе на "конвеере", а люди, как Илья1980 расплачиваются за эту систему винтиков.









						Особенности церебральной гемодинамики у больных с синдромом позвоночной артерии - PDF Скачать Бесплатно
					

Особенности церебральной гемодинамики у больных с синдромом позвоночной артерии К.м.н. Н.Е. ДРАВЕРТ Characteristics of cerebral hemodynamics in patients with the syndrome of vertebral artery N.E. DRAVERT




					docplayer.ru


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

@ЕленаС, хорошая статья!только вот голова не болит голова особо не кружиться(просто потеря равновесия((вышел из подъезда прошелся 10 м стала неметь левая часть лица и шеи !развернулся обратно чуть не свалился на бок (черт его знает что



горошек написал(а):


> Удальцу всё к лицу 🤪. Сколько вы уже диагнозов на себя примерили, и все вам подходят.


да нет не все(пару всего



andreyyy написал(а):


> Я помню то состояние - когда ты понимаешь что у тебя куча "болезней", от этого тягостно, все это надо лечить но у кого, врачи путаются друг к другу пересылая.
> 
> Личная жизнь у меня не складывалась, вот я её и заполнил ипохондрией.


ну знаешь ипохондрия дело такое)если бы не неврология и бы вылез(


----------



## горошек (16 Янв 2021)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> А я все же думаю, что у болезни пусковой момент в органике, а не в психике


Бассет и так и так. А вы, вообще большая молодец! Сколько читаю ваших сообщений, вы все время упорно что-то ищите для себя, и самое главное, находите. Вы молодец!


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Бассет и так и так. А вы, вообще большая молодец! Сколько читаю ваших сообщений, вы все время упорно что-то ищите для себя, и самое главное, находите. Вы молодец!


я тоже вот ищу и не нахожу)

народ !а если мрт меньше 1 тесла он покажет проблемы в бошке?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

А почему меньше 1 Тесла?
Всего один аппарат на весь город?
Может тогда УЗИ, это дешевле.
Покажет отток и осмотр невролога покажет, где искать проблему.

Про петлю Гильсона написала потому, что не нужно самостоятельно без диагноза это делать, особенно если есть артроз, грыжи, нестабильность.
Можно сделать хорошо, а можно себе перетянуть что то не то. Если проблема с мышцами, что редко, куда ни шло, там связки, сосуды. 
Особой молодцовости я в этом не вижу.
Вести в сторону может из за давления, вы ничего не пишите на эту тему.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А почему меньше 1 Тесла?


потому что открытый мрт!правда я не об этом спрашивал!"в закрытый залезть не могу!к невролгу поеду на следующей неделе


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Из за веса?


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

утром сегодня нарисовался у меня сколиоз( в трой раз за 2 месяца меня перекосило почему то



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Из за веса?


из за страха!я на открытом то и то человека за руку держал а в закрытом просто не смогу
мрт я делал на открытом!теперь прочитал и понял он может и непокать голову


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Может быть тогда не в артерии дело?
Анализ крови, показатели давления, холестерин, печень, почки?
Не лезет только в период Гильсона пока, воротник помогает?
Бетасерк месяц, должно не болтать.
С любым врачом обсудите, хоть по интернету.
Радикальными способами можно много себе "калечить".
Перетянуть там себе все связки тоже можно, это в лучшем случаев.
Болтать может если сахар повышен.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, бетасекрк не помог пил его холестирин да повышен!по интернету увы не ставят диагнозов серьезых!
очно и онлайн было три диагноза!вбн гтр всд!ангализов правда у меня не много обычные стандартные !не любитель я по врачам ходить
психологи от меня отказались дважды
хожу к остеопату-терапевту результат кратковременый!говорит шея мозжечок невроз как то так
по мрт чисто кроме глиозных очагов -хотя теперь есть сомнения в этом мрт


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Вы взрослые нормальные люди, ничего он вам не "напечет".
Перекосило потому, что сколиоз, и где-то спазм.
Кровь сдайте, панику прекратите, бетасерк не вредный, петлей ничего не тяните.,всякую ерунду не читайте
Не от шеи вас перекосило, где-то ниже проблема.
Ходить можно, если осторожно, и без гантель желательно.
Там, где перекосило, корсет.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

началось вообще все с того что лужу перепригивал)и понеслось



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не от шеи вас перекосило, где-то ниже проблема.
> Ходить можно, если осторожно, и без гантель желательно.
> Там, где перекосило, корсет.


да бог с ним перкасило(вот шатания эти достали !корусом на 180 градусов вообще не могу повернуться заносит


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Ну вот с глиозных и начинайте, если очаги сосудистого гинезиза, тем более.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

да с дуру залез на форум по рассеяному сколирозу пипец(


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ну вот с глиозных и начинайте, если очаги сосудистого гинезиза, тем более.


а что с них начинать!неврлог смотрел говорит у многих так не чего страшного
и отправил шею лечить


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

А вы пока не поворачивайтесь на 180..
Пришлите тогда ЛФК для развития устойчивости и по чуть чуть
Что вы прислали к мозжечку, там ещё много чего в мозгу есть.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Что вы прислали к мозжечку, там ещё много чего в мозгу есть.


это не пристал!два доктора так сказали(
из плохого кровоснабжения иозжечка получаешь такие спец эфекты!


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

При хорошем подходе можно войти в ремиссию.
Там симптомы другие.
Холестерин высокий может давать такую систематику.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там симптомы другие.


там это где?)с мозжечком?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Два доктора могут ошибиться, спросите третьего.
МрТ не бойтесь, или вам на спине тяжело лежать?


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

под мои симтомы попадает как раз атаксия и рассейный скорилороз на ура((а вот вбн и спа как то не особо что удручает


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Мозжечку атаксию они вам ставят?
А где заключение?


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> МрТ не бойтесь, или вам на спине тяжело лежать?


замкнутое пространсво
значит все таки мое мрт не информативно


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Симптомы могут чего угодно быть, сделайте МРТ, может шатать перестанет, и вы успркоитесь.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А где заключение?


ну так говорят из шеи -мол не мрт и тд это не показывает!только в верикальном положение когда позвонки что там сжимают!
так то на мрт все чисто


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

А что там написано, в МРТ.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Симптомы могут чего угодно быть, сделайте МРТ, может шатать перестанет, и вы успркоитесь.


так блин же)делал я))а вэту трубу если только под наркозом



Kaprikon написал(а):


> А что там написано, в МРТ.


чисто только пару глиозных очагов и то которые не вписали невролог увидел


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

В вертикальном положении может сжимать, и при сидении может.
И даже в лежачем.
Но пока тут больше паники.
Не надо лезть на форум РС.

Вам лет сколько?
УЗИ сделайте, зачем вам столько МРТ.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

но есть одна страность когда выпью и полная ночь хожу


Kaprikon написал(а):


> В вертикальном положении может сжимать, и при сидении может.
> И даже в лежачем.
> Но пока тут больше паники.
> Не надо лезть на форум РС.


да паника то понятно есть((а как ей не быть с такой фигней(( и то пью и се и шею лечу и не чего((
стало чуть легче от ноотропов и топерезона и то так себе
осенью так шатало что в ванне за трубу держался



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вам лет сколько?
> УЗИ сделайте, зачем вам столько МРТ.


узи сделал и обычное и с изгибом
один неврлог говорит не может быть такой симтоматики другой может там всего 21 процент пережатие

мне 40


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

У меня спастический парез руки, который дважды подвержен ЭМНР, не центрального, переферического гинезиса, и.е из за грыж в шейном отделе и узости канала, все это осложнено высокими холестерином.
Не надо самому ставить диагноз, бояться исследований, тянуть что то петлей, и даже, временно ходить к мануальным терапевтам.


----------



## La murr (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не надо самому ставить диагноз, бояться исследований, тянуть что то петлей, и даже, временно ходить к мануальным терапевтам.


👍👍👍


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

20  процентов это пережатие все же.
Может давать симптоматику, давление контролируйте
40 это не возраст, когда вы читаете все подряд, вы делаете себе хуже.
Я читаю форум тогда, когда делаю ЛФК - получается 3 раза в день))или когда, что то сделаю не так, и у меня идёт спастика. Это очень не приятный симтом, а тут вроде бы хоть какие то общение, во-первых,  а во вторых,я понимаю, что сделала не так, чтобы ее спровоцировать.
Как раз на примере всяких петель, разогревающих кремов, петель, и т.д.

Мозжечок, встаньте прямо, глаза закройте, если пальцем мимо носа попадаете, возможно)) Если нет, то навряд ли.
Я пальцем попадаю, после чего у меня рука сворачивает в плече, что не мозжечок вроде бы.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, вся шутка в том что позу ромберга делаю ну не отлично ну хорошо точно!хотя осенью когда было совсем как то не так то не получилось!дома не плохо!гимнатику на вестибулярку делаю по программе борцов!осталось 15 секунд до норматива!
а как на улице то все пипец*
ну я кстати с десва площади мосты и тд вообще не переносил!
и конечно я не доктор на лко меня очень выручает и ночь)хожу как зомби по ночам под градусом)а вот день и все(
но дома тоже бывает шатает и в ногах слабость(
а ксти осеофиты у меня в шее


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня спастический парез руки, который дважды подвержен ЭМНР, не центрального, переферического гинезиса, и.е из за грыж в шейном отделе и узости канала, все это осложнено высокими холестерином.
> Не надо самому ставить диагноз, бояться исследований, тянуть что то петлей, и даже, временно ходить к мануальным терапевтам.


к манульщику пол года как на работу))вот меня это и беспокоит что не помогает((а осенью цнс сильно слетела стоть спокойно больше минуты вообще не мог !!сейчас хоть с ноги на ногу переминаюсь стою
короче каая то фигня
одно обидно день бывает более менее хоть а на следующий 10 метров пройти не могу


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

вчера даже до сквера в ночи дошел 1.5 км сегодня от подьзда не смог((


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Если по ночам под градусом, и. Это тревожная депрессия, обусловленная, как вариант, тромбозом ПА, ну точно не РС. Может быть кривошеей, иза спазма.
Вы ходите, чтобы снять напряжение.
Вестибулярный слабый.
Я покрутились, головокружение сразу после 5 поворотов, в сторону пораженной артерии, вправо.
Коньяк убирает страх, с утра то же самое.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Как мне сказали те же самые мануальшики, ходить много как раз и не нужно, нужно чаше.
Если ЦНС, то в ней должны формироваться связи новые для хоть бы хотя бы.
Если есть сезонность то это что то наследственное, либо депрессия.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если по ночам под градусом, и. Это тревожная депрессия, обусловленная, как вариант, тромбозом ПА, ну точно не РС. Может быть кривошеей, иза спазма.
> Вы ходите, чтобы снять напряжение.
> Вестибулярный слабый.
> Я покрутились, головокружение сразу после 5 поворотов, в сторону пораженной артерии, вправо.
> Коньяк убирает страх, с утра то же самое.


тромбоз?(а как его проверить


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если по ночам под градусом, и. Это тревожная депрессия, обусловленная, как вариант, тромбозом ПА, ну точно не РС. Может быть кривошеей, иза спазма.
> Вы ходите, чтобы снять напряжение.
> Вестибулярный слабый.
> Я покрутились, головокружение сразу после 5 поворотов, в сторону пораженной артерии, вправо.
> Коньяк убирает страх, с утра то же самое.


я кручусь по 40 но на улице не могу))


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Было так, с начала, до двери не могла, и долго, но у меня инсульт был.
Вот меня и смущает это "в ночи", обычно так проявляется не только проблема с артериями.
Венозная дискуляция, если к вечеру лучше. По всем УЗИ компрессия ПА, вазоспазм.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если по ночам под градусом, и. Это тревожная депрессия, обусловленная, как вариант, тромбозом ПА, ну точно не РС. Может быть кривошеей, иза спазма.
> Вы ходите, чтобы снять напряжение.
> Вестибулярный слабый.
> Я покрутились, головокружение сразу после 5 поворотов, в сторону пораженной артерии, вправо.
> Коньяк убирает страх, с утра то же самое.


мне про градус так обьяснил!расширяет сосуды хорошо кровь идет!снижает тревогу раслабляет мускалотуру!но по приходу домой спина так болит))все ровно в напрежении идешь)
я правда тут ночью и так ходил!дурнота конечно есть в голове а бывает шатает пипец!!
невроз и тревога само собой уже


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

я в самом начале тоже испугался инсульта((один умный кордиолог поставила мне инфакрт в начале!хорошо не подвердился!но тахикардия была месяц и пульц под 100


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> я в самом начале тоже испугался инсульта((один умный кордиолог поставила мне инфакрт в начале!хорошо не подвердился!но тахикардия была месяц и пульц под 100


хотя про сердце 10 лет назад с работы меня по скорой забрали что то им там не понравилось!но я выспался и убежал на утро)


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Буду стремиться к 40.
На улице не надо крутиться 
Тромбоз мне подтвердили на КТ, без опреления локализации.
По УЗИ это тоже можно определить.
"Перепрыгнул лужу"" может резкое толковое движение.
Это на РЛ, нога работает?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

У меня и сейчас пульс такой (-
И особенно на АДах, там выше.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Буду стремиться к 40.
> На улице не надо крутиться
> Тромбоз мне подтвердили на КТ, без опреления локализации.
> По УЗИ это тоже можно определить.
> ...


что такое рл!
после как перепрыгнул продишься не мог 
а на следующий день от сердца прям как кровь к голове и спазм в бошке
с этого все и началось


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Неправильно написала.
РС.
Резкими движением что то потянули, когда прыгали.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Резкое толчковое движение было, когда прыгали через лужу.
Я с мобильного пишу, не посмотрела, не поправила ошибку.

Так вроде бы он не начинается, этот РС.
А что по МРТ шеи?


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Резкое толчковое движение было, когда прыгали через лужу.
> Я с мобильного пишу, не посмотрела, не поправила ошибку.
> 
> Так вроде бы он не начинается, этот РС.
> А что по МРТ шеи?


я только кт делал так как повторюсь в мрт не залез!там остеофиты!
хотя врач мне тогда сказала что кт фигня!вот так и живем)
кстати сколиоз оказываеться может быть и от рассеяного сколироза)вообще пипец болезнь))
летом я пободрее был даже после карантина в зал пошел!а там и голова кружиться и рука начала неметь((пришлось бросить стало легче
иногда при ходьбе чую что тощелк в шее и предобморочное состояние сразу!!а ингда просто шатает как маятник стоя

а бывает и дома в спине как палка во весь позвоночник и дурнота в бошке


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Это не РС.
Не надо в зал.
Остеофиты и раздражают артерию.
 У меня был инсульт тогда, первый раз когда стало плохо.
Сухожилие правой руки разогнуто.
Я понять ничего не могла, диагноз тогда не поставили, через полтора месяца более мнее в себя пришла.
От сумок, перелетов и за компом шли спазмы. Я ходила в зал, он был рядом, их снимать. Пока двигалась, становилось немного лучше, потом опять. Только руку себе зря мучила.
Обсудите с врачом финлепсин.

КТ вреднее для организма, чем МРТ.

Сколиоз у вас с рождения.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, ну как то не раздрожали 40 лет а тут такая фигня))странно


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Рука прошла у вас?
Я перестарались с зарядкой. Сегодня при сгибании руки получила телефоном в лоб.
 Кривит, потому, что контактура в руке или ноге. Сначала они снимаются легко, потом хуже.
Я думаю раздражало всегда, раз такая паника и мнительность, просто не так сильно.
С неврологом без паники обсудите ситуацию, и возможное лечение, и опровержение пока придуманного вами диагноза.


----------



## tatabel (16 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> @Kaprikon, вся шутка в том что позу ромберга делаю ну не отлично ну хорошо точно!хотя осенью когда было совсем как то не так то не получилось!дома не плохо!гимнатику на вестибулярку делаю по программе борцов!осталось 15 секунд до норматива!
> а как на улице то все пипец*
> ну я кстати с десва площади мосты и тд вообще не переносил!
> и конечно я не доктор на лко меня очень выручает и ночь)хожу как зомби по ночам под градусом)а вот день и все(
> ...



А может у вас на улице мышцы сильнее сжимает и от туда симптоматика увеличивается? От холода. Вы в шапке ходите? Капюшон поверх? Шарф, свитер?


----------



## tatabel (16 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> манульщику пол года как на работу


А что вы у него делаете? Шеей хрустите? Я не врач, вообще в этом не сильно шарю, но была у хрустунов раз 15 где-то за полтора года, по-моему это может и навредить, если ходить как на работу.. там же разболтается все?

А вы пробовали простое физио и лёгкое ЛФК и массаж воротниковой?


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> А может у вас на улице мышцы сильнее сжимает и от туда симптоматика увеличивается? От холода. Вы в шапке ходите? Капюшон поверх? Шарф, свитер?


летом тоже самое(
сейчас вышел пройтись два подьзда(иду качает в право в лево((и почему позвоночник заболел(
три дня относительно норм себя чувствовол(
иду как на шарнирах а по середине в спине палка !не ужто шея такие краски выдает?



tatabel написал(а):


> А что вы у него делаете? Шеей хрустите? Я не врач, вообще в этом не сильно шарю, но была у хрустунов раз 15 где-то за полтора года, по-моему это может и навредить, если ходить как на работу.. там же разбирается все?
> 
> А вы пробовали простое физио и лёгкое ЛФК и массаж воротниковой?


нет вообще не хрустит!все медленно иногда чувтсво что вообще не чего не делает)


----------



## tatabel (16 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> летом тоже самое(
> сейчас вышел пройтись два подьзда(иду качает в право в лево((и почему позвоночник заболел(
> три дня относительно норм себя чувствовол(
> иду как на шарнирах а по середине в спине палка !не ужто шея такие краски выдает?


Ну так а дома вы что делаете? Лежите, сидите? Или дома ходите?



илья1980 написал(а):


> нет вообще не хрустит!все медленно иногда чувтсво что вообще не чего не делает)


Так а зачем вы тогда к нему ходите, какая у него задача? Снять блоки, мышцы расслабить, отечность убрать или что?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

@tatabel, @илья1980, от холода они тоже сжимаются, особенно если нарушена проводимость по нерву или частые спазмы были до этого.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> Так а зачем вы тогда у нему ходите, какая у него задача? Снять блоки, мышцы расслабить, отечность убрать или что?


типа все делает))
я не знаю кому еще идти(
пошел к костоправу дурак чуть не помер после него-хотя раньше помогал
да и этот доктор меня 6 лет назад с поясницей поднял
сейчас вот вообще ни как



Kaprikon написал(а):


> tatabel, илья1980, от холода они тоже сжимаются, особенно если нарушена проводимость по нерву или частые спазмы были до этого.


летом все было так же



tatabel написал(а):


> Ну так а дома вы что делаете? Лежите, сидите? Или дома ходите?


дома когда как!если хожу тоже иногда не айс ну как правило стою(сразу дисомфорт во всем позвоночнике особенно в копчике почему то!!
и понимаю что не твердо стою 
иногда просто болят мышщы позвоночника короче фиг поймешь)


----------



## tatabel (16 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> летом все было так же


А летом может усиливаться отечность от жары. А как в баньке? Или при активности на пропотеть?


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> Так а зачем вы тогда у нему ходите, какая у него задача? Снять блоки, мышцы расслабить, отечность убрать или что?


он говорит что проблема ему понятна он вылечит!но пока вот ни как


----------



## tatabel (16 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> он говорит что проблема ему понятна


Так а что он говорит, в чем проблема?


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> А летом может усиливаться отечность от жары. А как в баньке? Или при активности на пропотеть?


у меня если мышщы и сжимаються то от стресса)


----------



## tatabel (16 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> у меня если мышщы и сжимаються то от стресса)


У меня от стресса тоже. 
А какой у вас вес, рост?
Потеете от волнения, краснеете?))
Руки от волнения в карманы прячете?)


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> Так а что он говорит, в чем проблема?


позвонок в вертикальном положении пережимает сосуд и от сюда все прелести
в голову не идет кровь и тд плюс зажим мышщ ну короче набор
ну бывали дни относительно нормальные
вот почему стал весь позвоночник болеть если это шея не понимаю


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

@илья1980, у меня тоже в копчике, а там грыжа с нарушением инервации, и ох как давно. Сначала по МРТ большая, теперь вроде 4мм, и диск там как бы анклоз уже, причем в двух местах,  меня в эту сторону и ведёт, а до этого никакие шеи у меня и не болели вовсе особо. Бок как кусок цемента, я его по всяком вчера мучила.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> У меня от стресса тоже.
> А какой у вас вес, рост?
> Потеете от волнения, краснеете?))
> Руки от волнения в карманы прячете?)


в руках сейчас ношу тенесный мяч))
да вроде не потею и лицо сейчас не краснеет
но вегетатика конечно при этом шалит



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Илья 1980, у меня тоже в копчике, а там грыжа с нарушением инервации, и ох как давно. Сначала по МРТ большая, теперь вроде 4мм, и диск там как бы анклоз уже, причем в двух местах,  меня в эту сторону и ведёт, а до этого никакие шеи у меня и не болели вовсе особо. Бок как кусок цемента, я его по всяком вчера мучила.


у меня была грыжа в пояснице вообще не ходил
неврлоги приговорили к операции но он меня за 4 месяца как то поднял
вот честно лучше бы поясница чем бошка ))


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Так они и должны сжиматься от стресса, от холода и от жары, и от излишних нагрузок, нужно как то по очереди это устранить. Особенно убрать подозрение на паталогию, которую вы себе придумали.

Вот и я не хожу, и не сижу. Только после диклофенака.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так они и должны сжиматься от стресса, от холода и от жары, и от излишних нагрузок, нужно как то по очереди это устранить. Особенно убрать подозрение на паталогию, которую вы себе придумали.


ну как то да на pc не очень похоже)
кстати сам позвоночник весь пошел у меня от катания не самокате)хотя может совпадение
до этого только клбасило)
кстати как посплю в не правильно криво утром встаю и понимаю что все день не удался (
я встречал людей с такой фигней !за пол года вылезали потихоньку
правда там и ад были и 6 процедур на шею чут ли не через день
я наверное мягко лечусь


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Вчера сильно плохо было, потому, что в корсете хотя бы ходить себя заставляю, причем не много не мало 10 тыс.  шагов, это где-то 7-8 км.
Я очень долго училась это делать, ходить, чтобы не болтало.Сейчас не болтает, просто тихо колотит. 
Тоже у меня есть такой мануальный терапевт, долго там что то расслаблял.
Венозный отток немного улучшал, или мы с ним так считали.
Хватало где-то на 4-5 дней.
Сейчас уже нет денег и сил на него.

Ну слава богу, не похоже.
Так вы и обсуждайте все способы лечения.
А можно подробнее про тех людей, которые не ровно поспят.

У меня проходит все симтомы, когда расслабляется трапеция справа.
И болтать перестает, и слабости нет.
Расслабляется она если я не поднимаю руку вверх, и не даю нагрузки на руку больше 2-3 дней, ни мячиком, ни  другим способом.
Раньше хорошо помогал габапетин.
Или теплый компресс с медом.

@илья1980, а ЭМНР вы делали?
Мне четко в двух исследованиях показывает, что поражение идёт от шейного отдела, причем не грубое, но постоянное. И шея болит именно там, выше, где остеофиты, это как раз под затылком, и ниже,  уровня поражения, и дальше по руке.
Почему сразу решил про склероз.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня проходит все симтомы, когда расслабляется трапеция справа.
> И болтать перестает, и слабости нет.
> Расслабляется она если я не поднимаю руку вверх, и не даю нагрузки на руку больше 2-3 дней, ни мячиком, ни  другим способом.
> Раньше хорошо помогал габапетин.
> Или теплый компресс с медом.


ух я бы тоже ходил )хотя 7-8 км для меня честно не реально даже в молодом возрасте)
иногда товарищ спорсмен меня таксает по парку 
было когда качает ловил меня за руку а то я чуть под машину не попал((
но долго ходить пока мне сложно увы



Kaprikon написал(а):


> илья1980, а ЭМНР вы делали?


что эмнр и зачем он?

я ленивый ипохондрик)
мне что неврлог сказал я сделал
здоров или к психиатору))
другой вот по моим анализам вбн ставит
хрен их поймешь

пока у меня счет 2-2 невроз-вбн))


----------



## tatabel (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> остеофиты


Получается, что их не отпилить? И постоянно будет раздражать и болеть? Или как? Или неудачный остеофит


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

одно обидно все откладывал на ремонт теперь у врачей а толку нет)



tatabel написал(а):


> Получается, что их не отпилить? И постоянно будет раздражать и болеть? Или как? Или неудачный остеофит


я как узнаю расскажу))пока мне 2 версии предложили!первая убираеться долго и нудно, не понятно как) вторая вытяжка позвоночника и тд
но таких денег даже ради эксперемента у меня нет(ззакончились)

а вообще я неврологов боюсь)тут почитал разные темы !симтомы вроде одни а стаят от всд до рассеяного сколироза))
может прием начать)


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Не будет особо ленивым ипохондриком.
ЭМНР исследует проводимость по нервам.
Пока я долго самостоятельно и через всех врачей, которые меня пинали из клиники в клинику пыталась что то лечить, и ставили мне то тревожнуб депрессию, то наследственных заболеваний, мышца, которая инервируется от шейного отдела, часть трапеции, и трицепс полностью высохла, рука разогнулась, и как это лечить не понятно.
У меня не было никакого вэба, мозжечковой симптоматики,  РС, а поражен нерв в трёх местах.
Что там пытался расслабить или улучшить мой остеопат, я не знаю.
Нерв вроде восстановился в руке, в шейном отделе нет.
А все это определяется обычными исследованиями и походами к врачу, настойчивыми. Мне не хватило настойчивости и денег, потому, что чтобы что то лечить нормально, нужно работать. Консилиум в поликлинике, даже не назначив исследований, уверял, что мне кажется,что рука болит. А уважаемый доктор Ступин, предлагал гасить это АД, только когда мышца полностью атрофируется, там никакие ады не помогут, болеть будет очень сильно.
В моем случае, никто не стал смотреть ЭМНР, МРТ, корешок свободен, и все.
Сейчас рука просто "висит"а до этого был сильный болевой синдром. Когда мышца не инервируется и сохнет, это больно.
Мой остеопат -невролон говорит, что он специалист по миелопатии, больше всего я не хотела её допустить.
Сейчас сила в ней не большие 30 процентов.
Как то так.
Шатает, нужно искать причину, если в шее проблема, лечить шею, а не искать проблему, там, где ее нет.
И зря вы, как не человек 40 лет всего боитесь.
По моему, в вашем случае, депрессии больше.

Пусть вам рефлексы проверят, с чего вы взяли, что вы ипохондрик, что это мозжечек, что прострелы в шею идут просто так, и не нужно там что то тянуть, мять или расслаблять.
Долго существующая проблема в шейном отделе сбивает все кровоснабжение, в том числе, и по позвоночным артериям, и по другим артериям.
Я уже не знаю даже, что сказать на эту тему. Если есть исследования, человек говорит, что у него болит шея, бывают прострелы, его пошатывает при этом, УЗИ сосудов говорит о том же, зачем придумывать себе ипохондрию, и успокаиваться.
Если человек пишет, что слышит голоса, вот это по моему точно не от шеи.
А если вы будете боятся всего, проблема никуда не денется.
При РС добиваются ремиссии, она может быть и самостоятельно, но с лечением лучше, при РС  не болтает постоянно.

@tatabel, остеофит нормальный, где нет движения он и формируется, не обязательно, что это кость, блок под затылком, нестабильность ниже.
Организм стабилизирует там где нестабильность, получается такой *комок*, не движения ни выше не ниже. И все это прекрасно лечится.
Вот то, что при корешковый болях нужно что то глушить, а не лечить, я не согласна


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> При РС добиваются ремиссии, она может быть и самостоятельно, но с лечением лучше, при РС  не болтает постоянно.


меня не постоянно болтает)или по разному)
да вроде не было депрессии хотя да я такой еще тот ...
карантин более менее пережил хотя честно в большом напряге-но работа была
я весной кстати заметил при езде на велике что не могу быстро ездить -вестибулярка начала
а год назад при упражениях не которых была мутность в бошке
одного понять не могу почему с лета стало хуже(
я тут видео смотрел про парня без ног вот сила воля(не знаю можно ли тут видео ставить)



Kaprikon написал(а):


> tatabel, осиеофит нормальный, где нет движения он и формируется, не обязательно, что это кость, блок под затылком, нестабильность ниже.
> Организм стабилизирует там где нестабильность, получается такой *комок*, не движения ни выше не ниже. И все это прекрасно лечится.
> Вот то, что при корешковый болях нужно что то глушить, а не лечить, я не согласна


да болей то особо нет-да и боль после поясницы.. лучше бы боль чем такая фигня


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

У меня отец без ноги водил машину  хорошо, работал, и ходил так, что было не заметно почти.
Я такие видимо не смотрю.
Хуже бывает, потому, что вы нервничает, дали не правильную нагрузку. Не понятно, чем вы это лечите, пытаетесь попробовать "удавиться" петлей Гильсона.
Перерастяжение хуже, чем просто спазм.
От воротника легче или хуже?


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Хуже бывает, потому, что вы нервничает, дали не правильную нагрузку. Не понятно, чем вы это лечите, пытаетесь попробовать "удавиться" петлей Гильсона.
> Перерастяжение хуже, чем просто спазм.
> От воротника легче или хуже?


у меня петлей)
от воротника да особо ни как!
раньше  помогал от болей в шее и затылке после спорта!бывало такое
сейчас координально мне проблему не снимает
кто то говорит вообще его носить не надо ..фиг его знает


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Янв 2021)

Если работа "сидячая", очень многие замечают, что трудно ездить на велике. На работе парень ездит всегда, после сезона командировок, говорит, что очень тяжело.
А вам до Люберец далеко?
Может действительно попробовать.
Воротник при отёке и спазме может только пошекотать затылок))
Но можно попробовать, из диагностических целей, все равно разгрузка идёт.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А вам до Люберец далеко?


люберцы в другом конце(
работа за компом!хотя я всегда ходил в зал
хотя позвоночник у меня давно так себе лет 10
долго стоять прямо давно не могу
если честно не эти бы шатания я бы расходился так опыт имею большой с борьбой па и всд
летом когда было дучше начал по строй схеме и стало получаться
а потом бац и понеслось


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> остеофит нормальный, где нет движения он и формируется


Так а что с ним делать то? Если он провоцирует спазмы и прочее?

Вы кстати пишите что у вас нерв поражен в 3 местах, а чем, если не секрет?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Вы перегрузили мышцы, вот и понеслось, и у меня понеслось, так как перегрузила.
Со спиной не очень, но в зал я не ходила особо. Мне не сильно нравиться весь процесс. Я больше волейбол, баскетбол, теннис. Там понятно, что делаешь, есть соперник или соперники.
Но мне очень хотелось спину исправить, ну и исправила. Адреналин, снимает любую боль, я ее и терпела, после зала, любую. Потом ещё и ходила, и йога дома, чтобы мышцы не забивать. Ну и сорвала там все, что могла, вернее то, что оставалось.
Вот вы после невролога по старой схеме и расхаживайтесь.
При грыжах не надо тренажёры.
Если болела поясница, то сколиоз скорее из за этого.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

ну вот только вернулся с улицы!!да выпил!прошел более менее !один минус при переходе дороге когда голову резко повернул в право повело но устоял!!а так да сосуды расширились спазм мышщ меньше цнс не так лобильна!!
как вот что бы теперь без алко
хотя всеровно идешь в напряге но значительно легче


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> остеофит нормальный, где нет движения он и формируется, не обязательно, что это кость, блок под затылком, нестабильность ниже.



Не понимаю вас.
Остеофит это ведь костный нарост? Который никак не убрать, разве нет?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Тремя грыжами с корешковый синдром, и снижением высоты дисков из за килевидной деформации с 4 Л1л2, нарушением статики и полвывихом, плюс табекулярный отек там, так как нестабильность всегда была. По ЭМНГ так же, как описывают, не грубое раздражение на уровне, ниже места поражения, грыжа там центральная, с обеих сторон идёт раздражение.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Остеофиты не обязательно твердый нарост, там где нет движения нарост может быть любой, убрать можно мягкими растягивающими движениями, желательно шею сильно не тянуть. Я вам писала, как можно убрать.


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Остеофиты не обязательно твердый нарост, там где нет движения нарост может быть любой, убрать можно мягкими растягивающими движениями, желательно шею сильно не тянуть. Я вам писала, как можно убрать.


Хм. Остеофиты и унковертебральный артроз одно и тоже?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Артроз, это воспаление, или защемление от неправильного стояния позвонков.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> Хм. Остеофиты и унковертебральный артроз одно и тоже?


о у меня такой диагноз

почему меня от алко не так шатает)я так сопьюсь


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Артроз, это воспаление, или защемление от неправильного стояния позвонков


Ну так а остеофиты по вашему что такое? По моему это стадия артроза


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

@илья1980, глицын попробуйте, когда будете ходить, может лучше будет, пока вам ничего невролог не назначил. Мне он помогал, когда в больнице лежала.


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> почему меня от алко не так шатает)я так сопьюсь


А вы пробовали фенибут? Или просто валерьянку? Мне она в свое время хорошо помогла


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Потому, что у вас шея кривая, и он действительно расслабляет)) Только не много, и смотря какое алко.
Меня из нашего ничего не расслабляет. Мой "осиеофит" хочет только Мартель, но не больше 40- 50 но, а ещё лучше добавить его в кофе.
Мидокалм расслабляет ещё.

Валерьянкой даже деток лечат, но поят, а ложат под подушку, запах расслабляет.
Меня уже от ее запаха трясет, аллергия по моему, на валерьянку эту.
А так, стандартный набор, капли пустырник + валерьяны+ корвалол+ ношпа, и вперёд на прогулку, тогда не шатает.

Фенибут ноотроп, тоже с недоказанной эффективностью, но некоторым его прописываю при тиках.
Воротник мне помогает и деклофенак.
Я вчера нагрела мышцы капсикамом, сегодня даже не хрустит ничего, все просто дико тянет, опять не могу дотронуться ни до одной мышцы.
Было лучше до этого.


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Фенибут ноотроп, тоже с недоказанной эффективностью, но некоторым его прописываю при тиках.
> Воротник мне помогает и деклофенак.
> Я вчера нагрела мышцы капсикамом, сегодня даже не хрустит ничего, все просто дико тянет, опять не могу дотронуться ни до одной мышцы.
> Было лучше до этого.


А вы пробовали неделю просто полежать и ничего не делать?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Ещё алко тревогу убирает, при военных действиях 50 гр для храбрости никто не отменял.
И подводникам тоже эти 50 раньше выдавали. Лётчикам только на земле, "масандру"-спирт.

Если лежать и ничего не делать можно сойти с ума, пробовала. Тогда точно нужны будут антидепрессанты.
Если не давать не нужных нагрузок, в прошлом году было легче, от чего, так и не поняла особо.


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если лежать и ничего не делать можно сойти с ума, пробовала. Тогда точно нужны будут антидепрессанты.
> Если не давать не нужных нагрузок, в прошлом году было легче, от чего, так и не поняла особо.



Вы всерьёз сходите с ума,если просто отдыхаете? Это же физический отдых, головой то можно хоть в путешествие отправится 🏞️да и по дому ходить, ужины готовить


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Мне хуже немного, у меня "парез",  и нарушена инновация.Если лежать и ничего не делать, будут пролежни, так что я делаю хоть что то.
Жду, что скажет нейрохирург, запись только на февраль.
Половина больниц более менее нормальных, переделана под вирус.
По интернету в Пирогово ответили, что нужны блокады под контролем УЗИ.


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если лежать и ничего не делать можно сойти с ума, пробовала. Тогда точно нужны


 Я если честно так и не поняла, как вы остеофит планировали убирать? Это же я так понимаю крепкий нарост костный, который только оперативно можно срезать, может быть я ошибаюсь? Я думала, что остеофит это компенсация организма


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Парализованной рукой попробуй подготовь ужин, я ещё больше расстраиваюсь. 
Путешествия я настоящие люблю, и прогулки хотя бы.

tatabel, если он костный и его убрать, то туда нужно что "подставить".
Организм же не просто его там растил.
Если все не сильно запущено, и остеофиты не костные, не направлены в сторону позвоночного канала, должны помочь плавные растягивающие движения для всех групп мышц. Как цигун, ушу.
Будет восстанавливаться кровоснабжение, и там всякие застои немного уйдут.
Организм жить то хочет, ну и будет пытаться восстановиться.
Илья же пишет, что было получше.


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...если он костный и его убрать, то туда нужно что "подставить".
> Организм же не просто его там растил.
> Если все не сильно запущено, и остеофиты не костные, не направлены в сторону позвоночного канала, должны помочь плавные растягивающие движения для всех групп мышц. Как цигун, ушу.
> Будет восстанавливаться кровоснабжение, и там всякие застои немного уйдут.
> ...



Хм. Вот оно как. А унковертебральный артроз это и есть остеофиты или что-то другое?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Вообще считается, что с кривой спиной не нужны тренажёры, особенно с высоким холестерином и после 40 лет.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

глецин и тд мне вообще практически ни как(
алко ведь не просто убирает тревогу 
он еще как сосудороширяющее



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вообще считается, что с кривой спиной не нужны тренажёры, особенно с высоким холестерином и после 40 лет.


ну тут я не согласен)как раз с холесстерином нужен!да и вообще меня спорт вягивал хорошо от всд в свое время!!но..только не через не могу

короче как я понимаю это не смертельно-наверное
осталось понять как лечить(а то что то я за 7 месяцев очень устал


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вообще считается, что с кривой спиной не нужны тренажёры, особенно с высоким холестерином и после 40 лет.


Наверно, смотря как заниматься. Если лёжа и с адекватными весами, то вполне.
Но обычно же хочется много и сразу, типа что я тут с 5 кг возится буду, если могу с 20


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

@илья1980, конечно не смертельно.
Вы к врачу сходите, там набор всяких вещей хороших есть для разжижения крови, допустим трентал, диета от холестерина. Зал по желанию, но вам же от него не стало лучше.
Нельзя сидя за компом, после хоть мало мальского улучшения идти в зал.
Спиртное смотря как и какое.
Кто то лечился водкой по 40 гр утром и вечером. Я водку вообще не переношу, особенно сейчас. Коньяк помогает, сосуды он расширяет и давление мне немного повышает.
Вино хорошее ещё, желательно красное, его хорошее, попробуй ещё найти сейчас.
Фенозипамы и прочие вещи не помогают совсем.
На погоду ещё можно реагировать, что я и делаю, вчера было минус 24, сегодня минус 5.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> Наверно, смотря как заниматься. Если лёжа и с адекватными весами, то вполне.
> Но обычно же хочется много и сразу, типа что я тут с 5 кг возится буду, если могу с 20


веса в прошлом(мне сейчас от одного элепса хреново((


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Лёжа это не тренажёры вовсе))
При проблемах с артериями и головокружениями нельзя сильных физ нагрузок и сильных массажей, хоть лёжа хоть сидя.
Упражнения типа эксентирических хорошо помогают.

Вот, а про Эллипс вообще сказали, при перегруженном плече и разных трапециях, не надо. Я как раз все хорошее, что мне пытались исправить, на детских тренажёрах, когда были закрыты залы, себе и портила.
А просто ходьба не подойдёт?


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А просто ходьба не подойдёт?


как шатать перестанет ходьба подойдет)пока меня клинит сильно((прям тук в шее и поплыл(


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> При проблемах с артериями и головокружениями нельзя сильных физ нагрузок и сильных массажей, хоть лёжа хоть сидя.


Прошу прощения, а как по вашему существует параолимпийских сборные почти по всем видам спорта? У них там проблемы покруче чем сколиоз 1-2 степени и извитость артерий и прочего.. а это все мнется само собой. Размышляли?


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

В Вредена на нем ходила, в качестве разминки перед занятиями, и трясло меня потом не кисло после него, и не только меня.
У вас, Илья, блок где-то в шейном отделе. А больше всего не потошло, когда я беговую дорожку стала поднимать под разными углами, изменяя угол наклона.
Потом с тренером занималась без всяких дорожек и эллипсов, пошло не плохо,  правда после первого занятия я думала не встану совсем.
У меня потеря чувствительности ниже 7 позвонка, я ее с радостью и словила.
Потом потихоньку меня тренер этот "расскачал", пока я не стала сама просить увеличивать вес. Нагнуло, как вас, вправо, выпрямиться так и не могу, до сих пор.
А самое плохое, что при всей спастике, артериях и грыжах. "Специалист" в того же Вредена после массажа лёжа резко повернул мне шею в сторону, "снял блок". После этого я тихонько опять отправилась в больничку, на тот момент без инсульта, но с ТИА и кривой шеей. Мне бы отлежаться тогда надо было, так я ее "захаживать" пыталась, чтобы не болтало.

Меня этот так в шее достал сильно. Даже ночью, руку выпрямляю тук в шее, и рука и нога холодные.
Было чуть лучше до этого.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> Прошу прощения, а как по вашему существует параолимпийских сборные почти по всем видам спорта? У них там проблемы покруче чем сколиоз 1-2 степени и извитость артерий и прочего.. а это все мнется само собой. Размышляли?


ну навратли они в предобмрочном состоянии )кстати коляску я себе уже выбрал(



Kaprikon написал(а):


> В Вредена на нем ходила, в качестве разминки перед занятиями, и трясло меня потом не кисло после него, и не только меня.
> У вас, Илья, блок где-то в шейном отделе. А больше всего не потошло, когда я беговую дорожку стала поднимать под разными углами, изменяя угол наклона.
> Потом с тренером занималась без всяких дорожек и эллипсов, пошло не плохо,  правда после первого занятия я думала не встану совсем.
> У меня потеря чувствительности ниже 7 позвонка, я ее с радостью и словила.
> ...


да что там в шее точно есть))не хило так что иногда могу отрубиться стоя)и горько и смешно


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Их перед этим чуть лечат, и диагноз ставят. И тук в шее и поплыл это на самом деле так, и у меня тоже самое.

Считается, что если проходите больше 70 метров она не нужна. Я вчера тоже посмотрела, не коляску, а как снять сильную боль, в моем случае в руке, с паллиативную помощь, мне ее один из неврологов посоветывал Так она при возможности пройти 70 м не положена. Нужно пытаться выжить тогда))


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Их перед этим чуть лечат, и диагноз ставят. И тук в шее и поплыл это на самом деле так, и у меня тоже самое.


Так я верю, сама же страдаю. Я про другое. У них нарушения кровообращения более серьезные, проблем много и больше, но они живут и радуются как могут, а мы вот в 2 ночи на форуме сидим и смакуем у кого что болит, не?


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Считается, что если проходите больше 70 метров она не нужна. Я вчера тоже посмотрела, не коляску, а как снять сильную боль, в моем случае в руке, с паллиативную помощь, мне ее один из неврологов посоветывал Так она при возможности пройти 70 м не положена. Нужно пытаться выжить тогда))


ну утром я прошел 15 метров и чую меня в сугроб клонит(



tatabel написал(а):


> Так я верю, сама же страдаю. Я про другое. У них нарушения кровообращения более серьезные, проблем много и больше, но они живут и радуются как могут, а мы вот в 2 ночи на форуме сидим и смакуем у кого что болит, не?


мы же ипохондрики))ня я правда еще пью и слушаю музыку)правда я это делаю посдение время часто))эх молодость спорт

не уж то шея может такие страсти давать((ну болит шея ну голова но что бы такая фигня кто бы мог подумать


----------



## tatabel (17 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> мы же ипохондрики))ня я правда еще пью и слушаю музыку)правда я это делаю посдение время часто))эх молодость спорт



Ну если только так. Да😃


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Не ипохондрики, когда тянет и болит любому плохо.  Попробуйте завтра пройти больше. Если получится. Посмотрите от чего стреляет.
С утра должно быть плохо, к вечеру лучше, попробуйте прости вечером, бог с ним, со спиртным даже. Но лучше без него. Если получиться, можно потом, будет как положительная мотивация. Мозг он хитрый, только если этим закреплять, можно действительно спиться.

Шея может, и поясница может, и ослабление мышц тоже может.
Невролог нужен обязательно.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Не ипохондрики, когда тянет и болит любому плохо.  Попробуйте завтра пройти больше. Если получится. Посмотрите от чего стреляет.
> С утра должно быть плохо, к вечеру лучше, попробуйте прости вечером, бог с ним, со спиртным даже. Но лучше без него. Если получиться, можно потом, будет как положительная мотивация. Мозг он хитрый, только если этим закреплять, можно действительно спиться.


мозг увы тут не при чем(((я так летом лечиться по старой методе(когда не так колбасило(если плохо значит плохо если страшно то можно идти



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Шея может, и поясница может, и ослабление мышц тоже может.
> Невролог нужен обязательно.


неврологи они разные! мне два неврлога ставили всд!а неврлог манульщик сразу вбн поставил


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Мне вот как то с этой шеей проработать нужно в понедельник, пока как не знаю, сидеть могу только буквой"z".


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> неврологи они разные!!мне два неврлога ставили всд!а неврлог манульщик сразу вбн поставил


правда кроме витаминов б и лекарсво от паркинсона он не выписал))сказал что только тракция меня спасет за безумные деньги и циннаризин))вот и думай


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Невролог мануальщик не назначил вам лечение, или обследование, а только в  шее каждый раз сбивает и так нарушенную компенсацию.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Невролог мануальщик не назначил вам лечение, или обследование, а только в  шее каждый раз сбивает и так нарушенную компенсацию.


ему хватило тех что есть! я к нему не хожу
он и не предлагал кроме тракции
а остеопатия говорит мне не поможет на которую я хожу


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Тракция не лечит ВБН, все, что вы тяните, через день опять становиться на место, в месте растяжения получается "остеофит" - так заживают растянутые связки, которые очень чудесным образом потом все там раздражают.

А вот остеопат мне помогал, довольно хорошо.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Тракция не лечит ВБН, все, что вы тяните, через день опять становиться на место, в месте растяжения получается "остеофит" - так заживают растянутые связки, которые очень чудесным образом потом все там раздражают.


а как это лечиться?)



Kaprikon написал(а):


> А вот остеопат мне помогал, довольно хорошо.


мне пока ни как((хотя летом было очень хорошо
но моя ошибка была пойти в спорт и поработал на даче потом нервы((
да и думаю самокат дал мне проблему(

он меня очень просил ни каких резких движений где пружина позвоночник(баскетбол бег и тд)не послушал
потом на даче сено потаскал бац позвонок сьехал
ну вот и понеслось ну опять же может сопадение


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Позвонок съехал, воротник на него, за одно узнаете, нужна ли вам тракция.
Позвонок тянет спазмированная мышца, скорее всего где-то под лопаткой, ее не достать массажем, можно растянуть. А получается такая вещь от компьютерной мыши, и неправильного сидения за компом, рука вперёд, или на переизгиб.
Вы рано умирать решили, ходить нужно пытаться. МРТ мозга можно сделать, если есть сомнения и деньги.
Холестерин может ухудшать ситуацию, тогда диета, а не зал. Отсутствие информации почему так происходит делает из вас ипохондрика.

То, что болит от шеи до копчика похоже на раздражение артерии, голову вниз когда опускание, натяжение идёт под ребра. Я тоже не могла понять, почему так.
Ноги поднимала вчера, проверила,что где куда тянет.
После сильного прострела диафрагму мне расслабить и клонит вправо. Как то так.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> То, что болит от шеи до копчика похоже на раздражение артерии, голову вниз когда опускание, натяжение идёт под ребра. Я тоже не могла понять, почему так.
> Ноги поднимала вчера, проверила,что где куда тянет.
> После сильного прострела диафрагму мне расслабить и клонит вправо. Как то так.


кстати одно из !когда голову в низ опускаю и потом поднимаю картинка плывет
ну это только из)и в глазах двоилось и пол как вата пипец


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Ну и не делайте так пока. Мне было лучше, пока я не стала там что-то греть. И пытаться тянуть ногу вверх через напряжение. И картинка плывет и всю спину тянет. Корсет на место, там где тянет, насильно ничего не нужно распрямлять.С утра мне помогает баклосан от спастики,  или мидокалм, я их пью, если совсем плохо

Лестничные мышцы, когда голову опускаю и поднимаю.
Пробуйте воротник.

И к неврологу надо, узнать почему так.
Можно к платному, мне тоже было сказано, что без резких движений, и тем более без тренажеров.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> И к неврологу надо, узнать почему так.
> Можно к платному, мне тоже было сказано, что без резких движений, и тем более без тренажеров.


я был именно у платных!кости как я понимаю не их профиль


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Деньги, их профиль.
В поликлинике что говорят?
У меня стопа шлёпает.
Но я встала на сирдалуде
Ходить пока сильно не хочется.
И проверять могу или нет тоже.
У вас есть все основания для госпитализации.
Про мануального терапевта, его пока не надо.
Я "поплыла", когда он полез расслаблять мышцы под затылком.

Пусть нормальный невролог проверит рефлексы, молоточком и иголочкой.

Сами проверьте.
Голову если нагнуть вперёд, где сводит? Только не сильно.
Ногу прямую на сколько можете поднять без боли и натяжения, если оно есть. Если ногу поднятую согнуть в колене, легче или хуже.
Походите на носках, на стопах, получается?
Может быть банально ваша поясничная грыжа даёт симтомы.
Вызовет врача участкового, скажите, что вас ведёт и не можете ходить.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вызовет врача участкового, скажите, что вас ведёт и не можете ходить.


врач теропевт тут точно не поможет-опыт был
на носках и тд ходить могу
голову в низ опускаю тянет подзатылочные мышцы - но сейчас пью толперезон легче !как перестаю все по новой


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Аналогично, сирдалуд ещё.
Я не знаю, что вам сказать.
К врачу надо все равно.
У меня в диагнозе тромбоз устья позвоночных артерий.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

и как же вы лечили тромбоз это же вроде пипец
да и какая диагностика по узи шеи вроде нет у меня
у врачей то я был я же писал
хотя нам тут многим нужен психиатор


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

@илья1980, вы не "истерите", вы себе только все портить
Вам помогают миролелоксанты.
Это хорошо. Вам помогает алкоголь?
В небольшом количестве это хорошо.
Вы же из Москвы.
Можно доехать в Люберцы, можно вызвать психиатра на дом.
Мышцы, которые плохо инервируется, они застывают немного, особенно зимой. Сейчас холодно, они мешают движению. Чтобы узнать точно, что произошло, ну боитесь вы МРТ, ходябы УЗИ и рентген. Тромбоз? почему вы решили, что это относиться к вам.
Такой диагноз у меня
Но у меня два инсульта, из которых один на 6 лет, и я после него встала.
Второй в сорок. Конечно страшно, когда ходить не получается.
Ведёт в сторону. Но вам же не 100 лет, исследований особых нет.
То, что при сосудистых проблемах нельзя нагрузки, вы знаете.
То, что улучшения возможно, тоже.
Психиатр, возможно. У вас стрессовое расстройство. Не ипохондрия.
Теория"u": сначала анализируем и понимание, что проблема есть. Потом ее переживаем, пусть в вашем случае это будет истерика и стах. Потом понимаем, что ещё более менее ничего. И ищем решение проблемы, с нормальной головой. Так происходит адаптация. Ну получается, идём к психиатру.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

Эх были бы такие таблетки выпил и ты спокоен)


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Янв 2021)

Я не в каким образом не хочу вас обидеть, с любым диагнозом, можно войти в ремиссию.

Если вы беспокитесь по каждому поводу, их нет.
Отсутствие информации напрягает, одиночество тоже. Не ищите ипохондрию, и вообще ничего не ищите.
1) продумайте план, как действовать.
2) в страну может вести из за грыжи где угодно.
3) успокойтесь.
4) физические сильные нагрузки нельзя
5) попробуйте простые, если только рука, ее сильно не напрягайте.
6) сейчас холодно, ее переохлаждайтесь.
7) много алкоголя проблему не решит.
8) мало ее тоже не решит, но для храбрости можно.

Мало, это совсем мало.
Это чтобы доехать на УЗИ, к друзьям, позвонить врачу.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Мало, это совсем мало.
> Это чтобы доехать на УЗИ, к друзьям, позвонить врачу.


Это было бы уже хорошо)


----------



## Дина (17 Янв 2021)

Может мое мнение и непопулярно, но между даже малым количеством алкоголя и не несильным транком в разовом приёме, я бы выбрала транк.


----------



## Дина (17 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Эх были бы такие таблетки выпил и ты спокоен)


Такие таблетки есть, только их подобрать бывает сложно.
Вообще, насколько разный у людей организм. Меня, например, катадолон (выписывал НХ) не берет вообще. Свекровь же после его приёма (прихватило спину) сказала, что давно не испытывала чувства, когда "ничего не болит".
Ни от амитриптилина, ни от сибазона я не увидела какого-то значимого эффекта. Зато слабенький этифоксин, который по отзывам вообще никому ничего не "успокаивает" действует просто "на ура". 
И врачи не могут предсказать как отреагирует организм, поэтому и подбирают, подбирают...и вроде подобрали, а через какое-то время эффект пропал или побочки полезли.


----------



## Виктор-72 (17 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> из за страха!


Когда я первый раз делал МРТ мне было так страшно и я не смог вылежать все исследование.
А теперь я понимаю, что мне просто не было так плохо. Сейчас в трубу, хоть чучелом, хоть тушкой. Боль быстро "подружила" меня с этим шумным аппаратом


----------



## илья1980 (17 Янв 2021)

@Виктор-72, да болей вот нет
А вот вестибулярный аппарат не к черту (


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

А если грандаксин?
Он транк, и не алкоголь.
Пока невролог разберусь, что и почему.
Мне помогает сирдалуд.


----------



## илья1980 (18 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, да что там невролог! Он же по анемнезу
Да и у меня уже 3 невролога было
Кроме сосудистых не чего не выписывают
Они слабо помогают от чего и очкую ((
Чтотж за болячка такая((


----------



## Стёпа (18 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> я тоже вот ищу и не нахожу)
> 
> народ !а если мрт меньше 1 тесла он покажет проблемы в бошке?


нет не покажет. Голову и сосуды смотрят на 3 тесла


----------



## Стёпа (18 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> началось вообще все с того что лужу перепригивал)и понеслось
> 
> 
> да бог с ним перкасило(вот шатания эти достали !корусом на 180 градусов вообще не могу повернуться заносит


это насколько должен быть слабый позвоночник и мышечный каркас, что от перепрыгивания лужи начались проблемы в шее? я понимаю кувырки через голову могут навредить. Если  у вас шея хорошо поворачивается без натяжения и боли, то в ней ли дело? Ну как вариант может быть нестабильность совсем незначительная,  которая дает реакцию на артерию. Но это только может подтвердить рентген с функциональными пробами.


----------



## илья1980 (18 Янв 2021)

Стёпа написал(а):


> нет не покажет. Голову и сосуды смотрят на 3 теслану жт





Стёпа написал(а):


> это насколько должен быть слабый позвоночник и мышечный каркас, что от перепрыгивания лужи начались проблемы в шее? я понимаю кувырки через голову могут навредить. Если  у вас шея хорошо поворачивается без натяжения и боли, то в ней ли дело? Ну как вариант может быть нестабильность совсем незначительная,  которая дает реакцию на артерию. Но это только может подтвердить рентген с функциональными пробами.


Да понял я понял)
МРТ только самое серьезное показывает) позвоночник не даёт
Остановимся например опухале в шее или рассеянный скалероз)
Вот тогда все совпадает)


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Паника даёт тоже, из за проблем в шее, если там что то раздражает.
Без РС и опухоли.
Натяжение в шее есть, сделайте рентген для начала, и разбираетесь с холестерином.
Если алкоголь помогает, и вы его пьёте часто, будет проблема с поджелудочной или печенью на фоне приема лекарств.


----------



## илья1980 (18 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Паника даёт тоже, из за проблем в шее, если там что то раздражает.
> Без РС и опухоли.
> Натяжение в шее есть, сделайте рентген для начала, и разбираетесь с холестерином.
> Если алкоголь помогает, и вы его пьёте часто, будет проблема с поджелудочной или печенью на фоне приема лекарств.


да фиг с ней с печенью)да натяжения вроде то и нет сейчасшея крутиться отлично 
кстати pc многие пьют как я вчера узнал)
потом зашел на форум вбн вот это треш конечно
вот там народ страдает то


----------



## илья1980 (18 Янв 2021)

Стёпа написал(а):


> это насколько должен быть слабый позвоночник и мышечный каркас, что от перепрыгивания лужи начались проблемы в шее? я понимаю кувырки через голову могут навредить. Если  у вас шея хорошо поворачивается без натяжения и боли, то в ней ли дело? Ну как вариант может быть нестабильность совсем незначительная,  которая дает реакцию на артерию. Но это только может подтвердить рентген с функциональными пробами.


ну при катании на самокате у меня раза три пережимало шею так что картинка меркла(чувство что кровь резко к бошке перестает идти)
вес то у меня не маленький
вот мне и лепят спа вбн не стабильность остеофиты кто на что горазд
ну и любимое всд))


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Да перестаёте вы на форумы ходить, вы доктор.
Где вы их находите, тем более форум ВБН?


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

С веса и начните, а с печенью не бог с ней. Ещё как даёт всякие ВБН.
Но она восстанавливабтся, даже при сильных повреждениях.
Если вес не маленький, вам какую диету прописали?
Начните с нее.


----------



## илья1980 (18 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Да перестаёте вы на форумы ходить, вы доктор.
> Где вы их находите, тем более форум ВБН?


в контакте целая группа


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Вам делать нечего?
Там много групп всяких, в контакте.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

ВБН -мне помогал остеопат и лёгкий массаж, до того момента, когда я самостоятельно не начинаю что то тянуть, разрабатывать и ходить много, с висящей рукой. Он как раз сказал прекратить нагрузки. Не восстановился нерв, особенно в руке.
Восстанавливается долго.
Особенно не пошли инъекции глюкостероидов, в место спазма.
И почему то всякие мексидолы, милдронаты, и венарусы.
Раздражает артерию и сосудистый нервный пучек. Справа, вчера врач еле проколол палец, чтобы взять кровь. Не ставят РС, цикверокарниалгия, блок в шее, последствия компрессии.
У меня боли,  такие, что ничего не берет,у вас нет, исследуйте почему.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Помогает милорелаксан.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Тянуть нельзя,  кто вам посоветывал тянуть шею, будет стрейч -эффет, связки займу опять положение, которое было до этого, в месте перерастяжение будет на связки "шишка", они так заживают, которая будет мешать нормальному кровоснабжению.
С врачом нужно обсудить, сделать рентген и УЗИ.
Не страдайте ерундой, ища информацию в интернете.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Алкоголь помогает, в дозе 30 гр.  
Не больше, чуть расширяет сосуды, я в кофе добавляю.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Под затылком перекатывается связка, поэтому и стучит и толкает.
У меня тоже стучит каждый раз.
На улице сейчас холодно, мышцы, у которых плохая инервация, зажимает.
То, что вы чувствуете, это вегетативная реакция на раздражение.


----------



## илья1980 (18 Янв 2021)

у меня проблема именно в верикальном положении!вот да мне врач таки сказал что узи и тд особо и не покажет!!что то раздрожает сосуд и понеслось!кровт к бошке не идет и вестибулярка барохлит!
вроде как остеопатия мануалка -но вот пол года как на работу хожу


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

илья1980, всю тему перечитала.
У вас проходит это, когда вы перестаёте на эту тему думать.
Попробуйте с этого начать.
Я не нашла, где у вас МРТ, где у вас глиоз?
На самокате покататься, стало легче...
С другом в бане легче...
И к врачу.
Я делала КТ вчера, нарушение венозного оттока, без глиоза.
Мне лучше именно в вертикальном положении, меня в горизонтале тошнит и мутит и сводит.
По УЗИ именно при повороте головы влево, там стеноз позвоночного канала.
По вашему исследованию у вас спондиатроз.
Доедте до Люберец, вы же в Москве живёте, сходите на прием к психиатру в поликлинику. Скажите, что бляшки, м в вертикальном положении плохо, нужны ли антидепрессанты, особенно если плохо в вертикальном положении. Я не видела ещё, чтобы тромбоз лечился антидепресантам.
Пытайтест пока не делать резких движений, ничего не растягивать, тренажёры были ошибкой.
Антидепресантов мне наотрез запретила психиатр в поликлинике.
Есть ещё куча способов, обратитесь в сосудистый центр, с имеющимися анализами.


----------



## илья1980 (18 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> илья1980, всю тему перечитала.
> У вас проходит это, когда вы перестаёте на эту тему думать.
> Попробуйте с этого начать.
> Я не нашла, где у вас МРТ, где у вас глиоз?
> ...


глиоз на снимке!в заключении его нет!!почему то
увидел невролог на снимке 
в верикальном положении тоесть ходьба и стоя (атаксия) вот какая причина вопрос!говорят не идет кровь к мозжечку


----------



## илья1980 (18 Янв 2021)

по кт унковертребральный артроз


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Не идёт кровь к мозжечку так не говорят, а если говорят, то мануальные терапевты.
Покажите докторам на форуме снимок, где участки глиоза.
Если его нет по описанию, то может его и нет.
Атаксию вам ставят? В пояснице у меня нестабильность, получается атаксия, и грыжа там, в нос попадаю пальцем, при ходьбе складывает в сторону. Написано нарушение статики.
Я сначала тоже перепугались, что ведёт в сторону. Особенно если прямую ногу поднять и потянуть вверх, и стопа занемела вся, я ещё не "пробно"наподнимала.
А не немеет от НСПВ+сирдалуд.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Наберите в интернете этот униковертебральнй артроз, посмотрите, что и почему, и какие симптомы- там будет и головокружение, и неустойчивость, и при тромбозе, ретроградный кровоток.
Раз в год проводиться его лечение, а так же при ухудшении симптоматики.
Вам весной стало лучше, а потом вы увеличили нагрузки, и пропустили обострение.


----------



## илья1980 (18 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Наберите в интернете этот униковертебральнй артроз, посмотрите, что и почему, и какие симптомы- там будет и головокружение, и неустойчивость, и при тромбозе, ретроградный кровоток.
> Раз в год проводиться его лечение, а так же при ухудшении симптоматики.
> Вам весной стало лучше, а потом вы увеличили нагрузки, и пропустили обострение.


Фото у меня иначе плёнке не получится
Очаги два врача увидели сказали фигня есть у всех
Атаксию да поставили
Про плохо идёт кровь да мануальщики сказали
Про артроз да набрал многое совпадает ( не приятная штука)
Ну в принципе мне так и говорили плюс минус
Говорят лечиться но что долго я лечу
Ну тут конечно и вегетатика шалит


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Ну вот и хорошо.
Вы себя накрутили.
Поэтому ещё хуже.
Когда плохо идёт кровь они все говорят, лечите артроз и холестерин, который ведёт к образованию тромбов.
У спиртного есть один минус, это видимо расслабление, с утра то же самое. Если у вас не кривошея.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

илья1980, я посмотрела свою выписку 
из больницы.
По кт  стенозирующая ангиопатия с формированием артериальной деформации, неравномерность кровотока.
Меня уже залечили всякой ерундой.
А так рекомендован бетасерк, Мексидол, фенотропил, пентоксифилин, деклофенак при болях, баклосан или мидокалм, длительной.
Сосудистая терапия раз в 2 года.
Меня тоже шатает, если опустить голову в определенной позе, и в принципе, идёт спазм.
Первый раз это длилось почти пол года.
Я спазм сняла феном, кусочек от дозы+ Мидокалм и физиотерапией убрала отек него, электрофорез.
Между первым и вторым позвонком раздражает артерию. Пока не наладится ретроградный кровоток, может болтать.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Янв 2021)

Вернее, пока нормальный не восстановиться.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вернее, пока нормальный не восстановиться.


не ужели можно востановить( сейчас вот пошел в сбербанк голову в низ наклонил поднял ух повело меня(


----------



## илья1980 (19 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> не ужели можно востановить( сейчас вот пошел в сбербанк голову в низ наклонил поднял ух повело меня(


а так любое движение корусом и чуть заносит(ну что за фигня такая(


----------



## ЕленаС (19 Янв 2021)

Илья, ищите своего врача. Соберите все свои выписки и анализы в одну папку и отнесите специалисту, а лучше не одному. Тут на форуме мы все смотрим на вас через призму своих болячек. Вам нужен опытный невролог. В каждом городе есть хорошие специалисты, их надо искать, спрашивать по знакомым, смотреть по отзывам в интернете, напр. на сайте Продокторов.


----------



## Стёпа (19 Янв 2021)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Илья, ищите своего врача. Соберите все свои выписки и анализы в одну папку и отнесите специалисту, а лучше не одному. Тут на форуме мы все смотрим на вас через призму своих болячек. Вам нужен опытный невролог. В каждом городе есть хорошие специалисты, их надо искать, спрашивать по знакомым, смотреть по отзывам в интернете, напр. на сайте Продокторов.


где где, а вот там бы я не смотрел отзывы, где вы посоветовали. Лучше уж тогда на Zoon читать отзывы, там то все в красе распишут, если врач мошенник.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Янв 2021)

Стёпа, вы умница))
Петля Гильсона, про докторов, зум, откуда весь этот ужас.
В поликлинику и направление, консультация третьего невролога.


----------



## горошек (19 Янв 2021)

Стёпа написал(а):


> где где, а вот там бы я не смотрел отзывы, где вы посоветовали. Лучше уж тогда на Zoon читать отзывы, там то все в красе распишут, если врач мошенник.


Ну, не знаю. Сама там отзыв оставляла. Позвонили, сказали скинуть фото документов, подтверждающих мой визит и заключение данного врача. Опубликовали без купюр. И на новом месте жительства с врачами и клиникой определялись тоже по отзывам там. Не на 100%, но совпадало. А полностью честный, да объективных отзывов нет ни где.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Янв 2021)

Обычный невролог, более менее, который не сильно на потоке.
Пусть проверит, что где нарушено.
Я денег кучу убила ища своего врача.
Поражен корешок в шейном отделе, и все тут, плюс стеноз.
Можно долго искать своего врача.


----------



## Стёпа (19 Янв 2021)

в первую очередь автору нужно заняться весом и холестерином, убрать коньяк и т.п. алкоголь. Это поможет убрать нагрузку с сердца, и тонуса сосудов, так же питьевой режим наладить чистой воды, тогда и холестерин начнет снижаться и тромбы не будут образовываться. Если мануальный не решил проблему за первые 3 сеанса, то он вам и не решит ее, так как не умеет или не знает, нет смысла к нему бегать. Лучше займитесь весом снижением и лфк по сайту Ступина делайте, пешими прогулками по чуть-чуть начинайте с перерывами посидеть на скамейке в парке или около дома. Про самокат забудьте, мы не в Германии живем с идеальным автобаном без кочек, иначе еще колени себе все собъете, не только позвоночник, уже были к сожалению такие случаи.


----------



## Стёпа (19 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Стёпа, вы умница))
> Петля Гильсона, про докторов, зум, откуда весь этот ужас.
> В поликлинику и направление, консультация третьего невролога.


это реалии и бич нашей современной жизни, все находится и читается через интернет. К сожалению для некоторых это катастрофа, которые любят себе ставить диагнозы через интернет и не могут остановиться.


----------



## Стёпа (19 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, не знаю. Сама там отзыв оставляла. Позвонили, сказали скинуть фото документов, подтверждающих мой визит и заключение данного врача. Опубликовали без купюр. И на новом месте жительства с врачами и клиникой определялись тоже по отзывам там. Не на 100%, но совпадало. А полностью честный, да объективных отзывов нет ни где.


какой-то % отзывов в тырнете есть реальный, все остальное нужно фильтровать. Особенно когда пишут "врач от Бога", существует даже описание определенных фраз по которым можно понять, что это фэйк.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Янв 2021)

предстоит мне невролог через неделю по знакомству
ну что касаеться 3 сеансев наверное это не совсем так)
тут люди и по 20 ходили и 8 разных процедур проходили и к сожалению ад 
потому что психоэмоциональный фактр играет сильно-спазм мышщ и понеслось 
я людей встречал востановление идет от 4 месяцев до 2 лет у всех по разному(


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Янв 2021)

@илья1980, АД невролог должен наблюдать, тот кто назначил.
Не всем подходят именно АД.
Если помогало до этого, конечно хорошо. Тогда все варианты есть на излечение, и вы рано с них сошли.
Там не только одни АД, подбирается комплекс, сначала беседа с неврологом, потом с психиатром.
Нет тут ничего страшного.
Почему потом АДы, там в процессе вроде бы, терапевт для коррекции.
Холестерин с врачом, вес тоже, упражнения тоже.
Из за чего то вы же встали и дошли до тренажеров. Хотя если тромбы, я не понимаю зачем.
Заместо самоката я пробовала велосипед, нагрузка опять на руку.
От мышки она зажимается, не правильно положение руки при работе, к тому же блок в шее, и нервное сплетение тоже.
Через месяц раньше восстанавливалось, если я руку сильно вверх не поднимаю, и тяжёлое не ношу. Мне всегда быстрее хочется.


----------



## Стёпа (19 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> предстоит мне невролог через неделю по знакомству
> ну что касаеться 3 сеансев наверное это не совсем так)


шея не мануалится по многу раз, это опасно нестабильностью и много чем еще. Да и вообще ее нельзя мануалить.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Из за чего то вы же встали и дошли до тренажеров. Хотя если тромбы, я не понимаю зачем.
> Заместо самоката я пробовала велосипед, нагрузка опять на руку.
> От мышки она зажимается, не правильно положение руки при работе, к тому же блок в шее, и нервное сплетение тоже.
> Через месяц раньше восстанавливалось, если я руку сильно вверх не поднимаю, и тяжёлое не ношу. Мне всегда быстрее хочется.


если есть проблемы с позвоночником, а особенно нестабильность, нельзя ни самокаты, ни велосипеды, ни бег. Все, что амортизирует должно быть исключено.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Янв 2021)

@Стёпа, принято.
Так как проверено много раз, что нельзя.
А с тромбозом подключичной артерии нужно исключить нагрузки на руки.
Пока, во всяком случае.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Янв 2021)

Стёпа написал(а):


> если есть проблемы с позвоночником, а особенно нестабильность, нельзя ни самокаты, ни велосипеды, ни бег. Все, что амортизирует должно быть исключено.


ну остновная моя проблема сейчас именно шатание(особенно почему в право(надеюсь конечно что нет но очень похоже на проблему с мозжечком((
меня на мануальке только работа очень мягко !он так и сказал незя
работает как юверил)
он грешит на шею
я конечно боюсь что то посерьезней*любые резие движения да и не только резкие корм головой меня чуть бросает в сторону((
а при ходьбе клонит почемув правую сторону
может и мозжечок накрылся кто его знает тогда пнчально -это не лечиться(


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Янв 2021)

Затылочные мышцы он вам расслабляет, мягко, и правильно грешит на шею.
И мне помогал хорошо.
Там написано у вас, что артроз, он его и лечил.
Тромбы он не уберет.
Мышцы "застыли", где то плохое кровообращение, поэтому и качает.
Если двигаться, качать будет меньше.
Потом опять.
Онемения нет?


----------



## илья1980 (19 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Онемения нет?


нет онемения
сегодня я его мучал вопросами-он сказал достал ты меня)
ответ был один шейно воротниковая зона от сюда твоя беда
плюс психосоматика и невроз
ну ему мол шея пол года что меня так штырит то
ответ-не веришь ложись в больницу ищи страшную болячку или не ходи
я конечно с палкой сходил в магазин как поло инвалид(по магазину только с телегой с корзинкой чую сейчас свалюсь
пипец

днем сегодня в магазин ходил со скандинавскими палками))ух меня шатало ))
ну чего дошел )пора копить на электро самокат)
жаль вот перед нг на мошейников попал так бы сейчас купил


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Янв 2021)

Вам нельзя электросамокат, так как будет перегрузка справа, у вас и так правая сторона проведена.
Зачем с палкой?
Как у вас будет вестибулярка восстанавливаться?
Где грудной отдел, там зубчатые мышцы, они как лепесток, там что то нарушено и качает по этому.
Вы перегрузили спину своими походами в зал.
Шейно -грудной переход и под затылком. Шея ушла в бок как по вашему вы должны ходить.


----------



## tatabel (19 Янв 2021)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Все, что амортизирует должно быть исключено


Чо то звучит как приговор(( реально велик ни? Или на момент обострений? Блин а как тогда на велике старики катаются


----------



## илья1980 (19 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вам нельзя электросамокат, так как будет перегрузка справа, у вас и так правая сторона проведена.
> Зачем с палкой?


в зал я давно не хожу увы(((уже пол года(электро там молжно всем телом стоять
с палкой наверное для уверености если вдруг кочнет упереться
ну что то мне подсказывает что у меня две проблемы -идет плохое крооброщение к бошке и нервы
как лечить вопрос
про велик сверху не переживай)у всех все по разному)
я перестал ездить по причение что вестибулярка дала сбой(
самокат... весной посмотрим..я хоть мог ездить по району что бы хоть ни как инвалид около дома
вот блин попасть так )
ведь путешествовал жил норм жизнью
хотя много лет как перестал езждить на метро театры особоеено музеии для меня заккрты как и тц
почему то бошка их не принимает


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Янв 2021)

Так это депрессия, раз перестали ездить на метро, а на самокате можете.
Истерическая, тревожная, я не знаю.
На нем же вы не падали.
Значит с вестибуляркой все нормально.


----------



## Стёпа (20 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там написано у вас, что артроз, он его и лечил.
> Тромбы он не уберет.
> Мышцы "застыли", где то плохое кровообращение, поэтому и качает.
> Если двигаться, качать будет меньше.
> Потом опять.


артроз не исчезнет никуда, его только можно поддерживать обезболивающей терапией и физио терапией.



tatabel написал(а):


> Чо то звучит как приговор(( реально велик ни? Или на момент обострений? Блин а как тогда на велике старики катаются


катаются те, у кого все в порядке с позвоночником. Если уже случился факт листеза или нестабильности, грыжи и т.д., с болевыми и корешковыми последствиями,  то тряской можно все усугубить.


----------



## илья1980 (20 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Так это депрессия, раз перестали ездить на метро, а на самокате можете.
> Истерическая, тревожная, я не знаю.
> На нем же вы не падали.
> Значит с вестибуляркой все нормально.





> катаются те, у кого все в порядке с позвоночником. Если уже случился факт листеза или нестабильности, грыжи и т.д., с болевыми и корешковыми последствиями,  то тряской можно все усугубить


и ходить мне тоже видимо нельзя
как то приуныл я


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Янв 2021)

Не сразу, не унывайте, ходить по тихонько, желательно без палки.
С момента не могу встать вообще, 8 лет назад, до момента могу пройти 22 км, что не правильно, прошла куча времени. Были и тренажёры, и бассейн в теплой воде, и баня сауна и велосипед.
Вернулись опять, с чего начали- не могу пройти вообще.
Пока не делаю это.
Вчера не видела пальцев врача справа, пошли сопли и слюни.
Сегодня вижу все, встала на мешанине пустырник спирт там + баклосан.
После сидения за компом все 8 лет, головокружение, до обморока почти.
Я сама придумала себе ходить после этого. Перетрясет на работе, я иду потом 7 км. Спиртное да, но не много, обычно коньяк в кофе, я думаю не больше 20-30 гр.,  таблетка от страха.
Но не разу за все это время не было, чтобы за компом было хорошо.

Сопли и слюни от того, что вернулась туда, с чего начала.


----------



## tatabel (20 Янв 2021)

Стёпа написал(а):


> артроз не исчезнет никуда, его только можно поддерживать обезболивающей терапией и физио терапией.
> 
> катаются те, у кого все в порядке с позвоночником. Если уже случился факт листеза или нестабильности, грыжи и т.д., с болевыми и корешковыми последствиями,  то тряской можно все усугубить.



@Доктор Ступин   а можно ваше мнение?
Прав ли Стёпа?
Артроз в шее-это приговор для велика, коньков?

Так получается и на велике нельзя никогда и никому после 45? Примерно.


----------



## илья1980 (20 Янв 2021)

я вчера даже сплакнул в первый раз за много лет((
и дама моя под шумок пропала с концами
вчера честно выпил пошел в магазин заносит меньше


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Янв 2021)

Илья, выпил - расслабляет мышцы.
Если выпил и пошел, то это для смелости. Качает меньше, если не печень, хорошо.
Ну и что, что кто то собрал вещи.
Вы же наговорил, что вы псих.
При тромбозе, только сегодня обсуждали тему у врача, нельзя заниматься в зале. Особенно если тромбоз подключичной артерии.
У меня спастическая кривошея, голову поворачивает, причем прилично.
Спондиатроз плюс протрузии в пояснице, сильные, с отеком,
Это действие тренажеров.
Спастика сильная, особенно если я на перекор всему работаю мышью без перерыва, сегодня показали как надо, а как не надо я делала давно и настойчиво.
Нельзя, чтобы сильная сторона тянула слабую, поэтому велик особо нельзя.
Самокат, не из за кочек, а потому, что правая сторона у вас перегружена.
То, что в метро боитесь ездить, это зря.
Какая разница, где будет вести, в магазине или в метро.
Я после ботекса самолётом летела 5 часов, по дороге я думала с ума сойду болтанка, ещё и ботекс.
Нельзя всего бояться, но при этом делать не нужные вещи.
Проходит это, надо пробовать ходить. Когда шатает, иду "по приборам", домой всегда попадаю, из любой поездки.

Нужны очень лёгкие и плавные растягивающие движения, на пределе по чуть чуть и воротник, как Стёпа говорит, но не больше 15- 20 минут.
Нажал мне сегодня невролог на руку в локте, чуть ниже и показал, откуда идёт спазм, причем на двух руках, и снижение высоты с двух сторон.
Я до этого пыталась вытянуть экспандером, через силу, через силу только хуже.
С утра пару раз получила телефоном в лоб, сухожилие правой руки сокращено, я его перетянула.
Какие могут быть тренажёры?
Водой нагреваю и тяну мышцы,  там ещё все больше запечатывается, приток есть оттока нет. Если ещё и на улицу потом, то все становиться колом.
Походить, как я люблю и улучшиться венозный в целом.
Но в месте нарушения инервации не может быть притока и оттока.
С утра, если переходить вечером, то хуже.
Мне палец, померять сахар, не могли проколоть, такой спазм шел.
Trabel, какие есть ещё вопросы про велосипед?
Идите в зал и просто покрутите педали?
Потом поделитесь впечатлением.
Мне не понравилось.
Если все хорошо, то и вопросов нет.


----------



## илья1980 (20 Янв 2021)

в зал пока не хожу!хотя наверное надо хоть по беговой дорожке -надо вылезать хоть морально из этой задницы
сейчас с долгами расчитаюсь и пойду
друг обещал сомной ходить а то конечно пока один не дойду


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Янв 2021)

Блин, при чем тут дорожка?!!
Просто ходите. 
Один раз по чуть чуть, потом ещё.
Не надо бояться, вы же не падали ни разу. Зачем палка?
Чтобы было кривее?
Две палки особенно хорошо, при тромбе в подключичной артерии.
У меня тромбы справа, в устье па, уплотнение спинномозговых сосудов.
Всею жизнь мне эту артерию поджимало, так как подвывих, и была травма. Неровная эта голова, так и было после травмы правая сторона тела включилась сразу, левая нет, только потом. Вот левая хуже и работает.
И по ночам жуть твориться в последний год, не дай бог полежать на левом боку.
Сердечная мышца тоже уплотнена, местное нарушение проводимости.
Чего вы ходите добиться дорожкой?
Лучше тогда собаку завести, гулять все равно придется, причем не мелочь бестолковую. А чтобы рядом ходила,  рядом, т.е выполняла команду " к ноге".

Почему то все бросились к ЗОЖ после 40 лет, и почему то именно на тренажёры. ЗОЖ это ещё здоровая еда, хороший сон, общение с друзьями и т.п. 
Раньше я не понимаю, чтобы бежали на тренажёры при болях в спине.
Отец пытался гантели поднимать, но там куда, плечо выбито, ну и нога.
Он такие спазмы ловил, плечо просто выскакивало из сустава, он десантник бывший, ну и ранение 
Я после его "тренировок" не знала за что хвататься, говорит тяни руку, куда там тянуть. Правда вывих сам выправлял.
Ходьба хорошая кардионагрузка, тренирует сердечную мышцу, ну и ноги, голени особо, если там все "забито", то и сердце не особо работает.
Самокат)) ну может тоже вариант, если получается.
На работе один знакомый ездит на одном колесе.
У него костюм висит для работы, так как "дрез" код.
А так с утра км 15 едет, ну и назад.
Зато без пробок, и гимороя.


----------



## илья1980 (20 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Чего вы ходите добиться дорожкой?
> Лучше тогда собаку завести, гулять все равно придется, причем не мелочь бестолковую. А чтобы рядом ходила,  рядом, т.е выполняла команду " к ноге".


нет что бы поддержать с дорожкой )это выход в люди прежде всего да и как тренировка -пока да не падал но был очень к этому близок
хорошо не далеко до дома


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Янв 2021)

Вам кажется, что вы упадете, и вы избегание этого движения.
Вы одну лыжную палку возьмите для страховки.
Так будет увереннее и натренируете вестибулярный аппарат, без спиртного.
Дорожку не сильно жалуют, поэтому я не поддерживаю.
Хотя сама по ней ходила, если вперёд не наклоняться, то нормально.
Но большого результата не добилась.
Наоборот, когда стала играть с наклонами туда сюда,  поднимать ее вверх и вниз, стало хуже.
И Элипс мне не шел, совсем.
Простая работа с маленькими весами да. Но мы же маленькие не любим веса, нужны взрослые. Я и на маленьких ловила спазмы, а когда дошли до 30, то по полной программе.
У меня нерв в руке разорван вроде бы, что я там качала, не понятно, или тогда и разорвала, если так бывает.
К стати, посмотрела по анализам, сняли мы воспаление немного в шейном отделе 10 блокадами.
У меня раньше эритроциты большие были, сейчас в на 200 меньше, почти близко к норме.
Это я на тему спондиатроза.
Вы тоже попытаетесь узнать, почему у вас холестерин большой 
Высокий уровень тромбоцитов тоже не даёт нормально ходить.


----------



## илья1980 (20 Янв 2021)

да я палку то в руке ношу для спокойсвия!я на нее один раз уперелся когда на дороге качнуло и все

если шея то как нибудь думаю потихоньку справимся!хотя делаю  наверное мало для этого-главное что бы только не бошка -а то теперь с этим мрт загнался


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Янв 2021)

Вот и хорошо.
От шеи "бошка".


----------



## илья1980 (21 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, не уж то от шеи в голове такие штуки могут быть**ужос


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Янв 2021)

От шеи могу, почитайте симптомы, как раз полный набор.
От густой крови могут, сдайте анализ крови.
У меня вроде от шеи, корешковая боль давно. И потеря чувствительности по всей руке, парастезия. Не даёт что то восстановиться нерву. Особенно от локтя к кисти, по ощущениям, если мышкой не работать трицепс чуть "оживает", может мне так хочется думать.
До этого болтало шатало, особенно если перенапрячь руку.
Вы МРТ делать боитесь, я не особо, вроде отек там фасеточных суставов, 
Раньше была нестабильность.


----------



## AlexSam (21 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> предстоит мне невролог через неделю по знакомству


Здравствуйте!
Какой вердикт невролога? Его рекомендации?

Про самокат, наверное лучше с врачом советоваться, сейчас много хороших моделей с амортизаторами, но проблема ещё и что существует толчковая нагрузка, нужно разбираться какая нога опорная, будете ли чередовать ноги, ездить по ровной поверхности и можно ли это все и зачем ( цель!).


----------



## горошек (21 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> но проблема ещё и что существует толчковая нагрузка,


 Вот мы из-за этого маленькой самокат не покупаем. Лучше уж что-то с более равномерной нагрузкой. А в нём однобоко всё как-то.....


----------



## илья1980 (21 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Какой вердикт невролога? Его рекомендации?


было 3 невролога в понедельник к новому)
пока гтр всд вбн -ну стандарт)


----------



## Elka66 (22 Янв 2021)

@илья1980, отоневролога посещали,может проблемы с лабиринтом,надо исключать.По поводу РС,показанием к МРТ с контрастом для диагностики,служит наличие патологических рефлексов,причем односторонних,попросите на руки неврологический статус у невролога,посмотрим.Мрт надо делать минимум 1,5 тесла,в Москве вообще невролог ,специализирующийся по РС,на три тесла отправил в Волоколамку


----------



## AlexSam (22 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Вот мы из-за этого маленькой самокат не покупаем. Лучше уж что-то с более равномерной нагрузкой. А в нём однобоко всё как-то.....


Здравствуйте! Не поняла про связь больших самокатов с равномерной нагрузкой.( 
Как ни крутить самокат-это однобокая нагрузка, есть Рабочая нога, она преимущественно будет отталкиваться. Самый безопасный-это с аммортизаторами ,но он меньшую скорость развивает, значит сильнее толчок, трюковые- совсем без  амортизаторов. И важно  смотреть на подшипники, могут заклинить- легко перевернуться через руль.



илья1980 написал(а):


> было 3 невролога в понедельник к новому)
> пока гтр всд вбн -ну стандарт)


Что ждёте от нового?
Как лечите тревожное расстройство? 
Вы писали, что расстроились из-за подруги, выпили... от алкоголя легче становиться, в плане шатания, мутности головы и тд?  А когда расстраиваетесь симптомы  резко усиливаются?


----------



## горошек (22 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Не поняла про связь больших самокатов с равномерной нагрузкой.(


И я не поняла. Самокат и равномерная нагрузка мне кажутся несовместимыми, поэтому маленькой в 2 года и не покупаем. О больших я речь не веду, их никто и не просит у нас   . В общем, я о своём, о девичьем тут


----------



## tatabel (22 Янв 2021)

Для этого есть беговелы))


----------



## горошек (22 Янв 2021)

@tatabel, я в курсе


----------



## илья1980 (22 Янв 2021)

главное не такое)черный юмор



Elka66 написал(а):


> @илья1980, отоневролога посещали,может проблемы с лабиринтом,надо исключать.По поводу РС,показанием к МРТ с контрастом для диагностики,служит наличие патологических рефлексов,причем односторонних,попросите на руки неврологический статус у невролога,посмотрим.Мрт надо делать минимум 1,5 тесла,в Москве вообще невролог ,специализирующийся по РС,на три тесла отправил в Волоколамку


тот который у меня сейчас там вообще толком не чего нет!я его выставлял


----------



## AlexSam (22 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> И я не поняла. Самокат и равномерная нагрузка мне кажутся несовместимыми, поэтому маленькой в 2 года и не покупаем. О больших я речь не веду, их никто и не просит у нас   . В общем, я о своём, о девичьем тут


Летом видела такую кроху на большом самокате), ногой легко оттолкнулась и метров 800 проскользила. Какие там нагрузки). Потом отец её через дорогу за руль перевёз. Я поразилась ее равновесию, как одно целое с самокатом. 
Когда спина болит, каждый камушек в позвоночнике откликается. У детей немного другое. Зачем-то им нужно на голове стоять, по бордюрам бегать, качели-карусели)), да и просто море радости и эмоций.


----------



## горошек (22 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> да и просто море радости и эмоций.


Да найдём мы радости и без самоката!


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Янв 2021)

С самокатом я не сильно согласна.
Лучше, когда нагрузки равномерные.
С дорожки можно начать, и попробовать, как пойдет. Не на большой скорости. Ходила много и долго, не опираясь при этом на ручки дорожки. 
Вообще нужно получить шею, и болтать может из за того, что бок сокращён.
Там же у автора грыжа была 
А в спортзале "словил" спазм, мышцы в боку не работают, как надо.
Вот и ведёт.
Бросаться "лечить тревожность", если человеку больно и плохо, таблетками не самое "милое" занятие.
Вес опять же, и повышение холестерина, по моему с этого и нужно начать.

Пелечить шею.


----------



## AlexSam (26 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Да найдём мы радости и без самоката!


А какие? ) (в плане радости движений и безопасности позвоночника)



Kaprikon написал(а):


> С самокатом я не сильно согласна.
> Лучше, когда нагрузки равномерные.


Оказывается, есть зип  самокаты, нагрузка на обе ноги.)
Самокат стимулирует премоторную кору, синхронизирует работу полушарий. Т.е.он координирует и планирует движение, в зависимости от сенсорных и тактильных ощущений,в плане профилактики травм очень помогает. Для Координации, для общего тонуса, для дыхательной и сердечной системы, для работы мозга.И  если сравнивать с велосипедом, то меньшая компрессионная нагрузка на позвоночник. Автору нужно посоветоваться с врачом, взвесить за и против.


----------



## илья1980 (26 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Оказывается, есть зип  самокаты, нагрузка на обе ноги.)


можно фотку?

побывал я сегодня у невролга профессра!!вообщем послал он меня проверять почему щитовидку!вот это поворот!
а дальше будем думать!
шею он как то отмел
крутил вертел меня минут 40 
диагноза не таблеток пока нет


----------



## горошек (26 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> А какие? ) (в плане радости движений и безопасности позвоночника)


 Когда тебе 2,5 года, то эти радости находятся сами собой. У нас есть дома физкультурный уголок с лесенками, горкой и прочим, уже давно. До лета он ей всё равно не нужен, в смысле самокат, а там посмотрим, может и велосипед уже пойдёт. Да так пусть просто бегает и лазает, радости полны штаны!


----------



## AlexSam (26 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> можно фотку?


Забейте zip- самокаты, ссылку не знаю, можно ли ставить. Они с 2- мя платформами. Но нужно разбираться с механизмом нагрузки.
Если в самокате обычном  выставить руль по росту, то перекоса таза не будет. Нагрузка на квадрицепс, выпрямители спины, пресс и на колено. Но главное, в обострение нужно убрать все физические нагрузки.


илья1980 написал(а):


> побывал я сегодня у невролога профессора! вообщем послал он меня проверять почему щитовидку!вот это поворот!
> а дальше будем думать!
> шею он как то отмел
> крутил вертел меня минут 40
> диагноза не таблеток пока нет


Это здОрово! Не отступайте.  Расскажите потом, как все складывается.



горошек написал(а):


> Когда тебе 2,5 года, то эти радости находятся сами собой. У нас есть дома физкультурный уголок с лесенками, горкой и прочим, уже давно. До лета он ей всё равно не нужен, в смысле самокат, а там посмотрим, может и велосипед уже пойдёт. Да так пусть просто бегает и лазает, радости полны штаны!


Спасибо, что поделились.
Да в этом Возрасте все радует.) у нас тоже много радости, все опять в 1-й раз, но уже надо задуматься о направлении физической активности в правильное русло.)
Уголок  для себя отмела.( Скорее все, он виновник хронических травматических изменений на 1-м МРТ,не смотря на маты.


----------



## горошек (26 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Спасибо, что поделились.
> Да в этом Возрасте все радует.) у нас тоже много радости, все опять в 1-й раз, но уже надо задуматься о направлении физической активности в правильное русло.)
> Уголок  для себя отмела.( Скорее все, он виновник хронических травматических изменений на 1-м МРТ,не смотря на маты.


Ну мы всегда на страховке стоим.


----------



## AlexSam (26 Янв 2021)

@горошек, это понятно. Я не про это ) ... да и могу ошибаться


----------



## илья1980 (26 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Забейте zip- самокаты, ссылку не знаю, можно ли ставить.(  они с 2- мя платформами. Но нужно разбираться с механизмом нагрузки.
> Если в самокате обычном  выставить руль по росту, то перекоса таза не будет. Нагрузка на квадрицепс, выпрямители спины, пресс и на колено. Но главное, в обострение нужно убрать все физические нагрузки.
> 
> Это здОрово! Не отступайте.  Расскажите потом, как все складывается.


только деские самокаты нашел!!
а так обязательно отпишусь
но думаю потихоньку все идет к ад
сказал подожди не спиши еше успеем)но типа вернемся к этому разговору)
просто я так понимаю был триггер ! ну и потом по цепочке пошло


----------



## AlexSam (26 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> только деские самокаты нашел!!


А мне наоборот))


илья1980 написал(а):


> а так обязательно отпишусь
> но думаю потихоньку все идет к ад
> сказал подожди не спиши еше успеем)но типа вернемся к этому разговору)
> просто я так понимаю был триггер ! ну и потом по цепочке пошло



У Вас поставлено ГТР, от него и боли в мышцах могут быть, а может и в щитовидке дело?! Обследуйтесь, а там видно будет. 
Пока ЛФК, прогулки,здоровый образ жизни и мышления)!


----------



## илья1980 (26 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> А мне наоборот))
> 
> 
> У Вас поставлено ГТР, от него и боли в мышцах могут быть, а может и в щитовидке дело?! Обследуйтесь, а там видно будет.
> Пока ЛФК, прогулки,здоровый образ жизни и мышления)!


да прогулки с таким вестибуряном не очень)) ну и здоровый образ ...) лфк каждый день нашел очень классные упражения делаю
сегодня как не странно качало меньше чем обычно ) даже к девушкам медсестрам удалось пристать)
главное не делать резких движений)головой
кстати невролог как то заострил на ушах вопросы но ушел от этого
просто мне он порнавился тем что он практикующий врач в больнице и мотаеться по горячим точкам типа сирия 
да кстати сказал попей вертегохмель кажеться так называеться
не понял я при чем тут геомопатия
и я стал пить грандаксин
хорошая кстати штука 
шатания меня не покинули ну вегетаку норм убирает


----------



## горошек (26 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> послал он меня проверять почему щитовидку!вот это поворот!


Неужели, вам до сих,  при ваших симптомах, никто не назначал анализ на гормоны щитовидки? Это более удивительно.


----------



## илья1980 (26 Янв 2021)

каюсь! было в первый раз
но я побежал сердце смотреть думал мне хана)


----------



## AlexSam (26 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> да прогулки с таким вестибуряном не очень)) ну и здоровый образ ...) лфк каждый день нашел очень классные упражения делаю





илья1980 написал(а):


> Тоже неплохой вариант, для начала: ЛФК в предварительно хорошо проветриваемом помещении.


----------



## илья1980 (26 Янв 2021)

вообщем я как доктор хаус буду смотреть дальше)а то порядком это надоело все

главное док сказал жить буду)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> побывал я сегодня у невролога профессора! вообщем послал он меня проверять почему щитовидку!вот это поворот!


Все правильно. Ищет причины нервозности. И щитовидка среди этого. Разберется!


----------



## горошек (28 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Да в этом Возрасте все радует.)


Ну, вот ещё про радость для маленьких. Мои купили беговую дорожку. Для себя, естественно. Но маленькая считает, что это ей, т к до сих пор всё для движений покупалось исключительно для неё ( машинка, спортивный уголок, велосипед с ручкой и т п). Ходит по ней довольная и пока никого больше не пускает   . Приговаривает при этом: как самокат! Надоест, конечно, потом, но пока радостная вполне.


----------



## AlexSam (28 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, вот ещё про радость для маленьких. Мои купили беговую дорожку.


Это здОрово! Особенно, когда сила воли есть, а времени на спорт.зал не хватает. С механическим приводом?


----------



## горошек (28 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Это здОрово! Особенно, когда сила воли есть, а времени на спорт.зал не хватает. С механическим приводом?


Честно говоря, не знаю, я ещё у них не была. Знаю только цену, 26 тыс. Вечером посмотрю.



AlexSam написал(а):


> Это здОрово! Особенно, когда сила воли есть, а времени на спорт.зал не хватает. С механическим приводом?


У меня подруга купила самый простой, за полцены на авито. Там не меняется только угол наклона. Очень довольна, занимается каждый вечер, похудеть хочет.


----------



## AlexSam (28 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Честно говоря, не знаю. Вечером посмотрю.


Лучше  бы опробовать)) , если решитесь, не забудьте спорт.обувь.)


----------



## горошек (28 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Лучше  бы опробовать)) , если решитесь, не забудьте спорт.обувь.)


Пока внучка не дала. Всё показывала, как она бегает 🙃. А дочь занимается на ней в носках. Это плохо? Я то не буду на нем, мне так, побаловаться.... Привод, конечно же, электрический.


----------



## AlexSam (28 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> А дочь занимается на ней в носках. Это плохо?


Не знаю(, как-то на уровне рефлекса, спорт-Спортивная обувь.


----------



## Александр Л (31 Янв 2021)

Ильюха привет как ты?


----------



## илья1980 (31 Янв 2021)

привет!да вроде живой!завтра на анализы по щитовидке пойду


----------



## Александр Л (31 Янв 2021)

Кровь и узи?


----------



## илья1980 (1 Фев 2021)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Кровь и узи?


они самые

сегодня 2 часа в парке с палками отхадил)



если резких поворотов не делать туловищем и шеей то так вроде не чего)правда поясница болит но это скорее нервное)


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2021)

Если поясница болит, то это скорее всего поясница). А корсет не пробовали?


----------



## илья1980 (1 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А корсет не пробовали?


нет не пробовал!да и не хочу!


----------



## илья1980 (1 Фев 2021)

коллеги кто нибудь принимал вертигохель
мне его последний неврлог рекомендовал


----------



## AlexSam (1 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> нет не пробовал!да и не хочу!


А почему? Что с щитовидной?
Здравствуйте!


----------



## илья1980 (1 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Что с щитовидной?


здравствуйте!сегодня только вот кровь взяли завтра узи!так то пока не в курсе


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2021)

Там 35 процентов этанол, в вертигохеле)) А остальное не понятно что.

Помогало мне от этого безобразия аэртал+1/2 финлепсин на ночь и Аэртал просто. И простой Миг.
Но вы анализы сдайте, если нет болей, то не шея наверное.


----------



## илья1980 (1 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Помогало мне от этого безобразия аэртал+1/2финлепсин на ночь и Аэртал просто. И простой Миг.
> Но вы анализы сдайте, если нет болей, то не шея наверное.


да позвонок весь побавливает время от времени!боль то ладно главное что шатание победить


----------



## илья1980 (1 Фев 2021)

коллеги подскажите как правильно на скандинавсих палках ходить)все видео пересмотрел но чую что то делаю не то)
вот 3 км сейчас отходил в принципе штука хорошая)и от шатаний если что поможет)эх


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2021)

Мышцы не равномерно работают, поэтому и шатает.
На палки еле опираются, для работы плечевого пояса. Не как на лыжах.


----------



## илья1980 (2 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> На палки еле опираются, для работы плечевого пояса. Не как на лыжах.


у меня как раз опираться и не получается


----------



## AlexSam (2 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> коллеги подскажите как правильно на скандинавсих палках ходить)все видео пересмотрел но чую что то делаю не то)
> вот 3 км сейчас отходил в принципе штука хорошая)и от шатаний если что поможет)эх


Здравствуйте!
Правая нога-правая рука , ноги полусогнуты, правильная постановка стопы( перекат),голова без наклона, палки под углом 45’, не опираться, а отталкиваться. Толчок не очень сильный.  Не более 60 мин. Спортивная обувь.Очень важна длина ( высота)палок, рассчитывается по формуле( по поисковику легко найдёте).


----------



## илья1980 (2 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, спасибо! а везде показывают правая нога левая рука


----------



## AlexSam (2 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, извините, ошиблась. 😞 Правильно показывают, перекрестный ход. Правая-левая.

Так, наверное и нереально правая нога, пр.рука, у меня точно не получиться.)


----------



## илья1980 (2 Фев 2021)

да мне кажется с размером палок я промахнулся!чуть наверное короче надо было


----------



## AlexSam (2 Фев 2021)

@илья1980,  у меня вообще не получилось.) На тренажёре все хорошо. В парке -не пошло).
Мне  длину по формуле рассчитали)


----------



## илья1980 (2 Фев 2021)

А мне на тренажёре моем любимом к сожалению сейчас плохо! Ну или летом точно ( голова начинала подкручивать и потом в лопатку и руку отдает ( а раньше очень любил этот тренажёр
Что то там поджимает (


----------



## AlexSam (2 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> А мне на тренажёре моем любимом к сожалению сейчас плохо!


А это какой?


----------



## илья1980 (3 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, элипс


----------



## AlexSam (3 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, здравствуйте!
Мой тоже), ничего ..пролечитесь, постепенно все вернётся. Как щитовидка? Отмели или нашли что-нибудь?


----------



## илья1980 (3 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Мой тоже), ничего ..пролечитесь, постепенно все вернётся. Как щитовидка? Отмели или нашли что-нибудь?


только что получил!щитовидка в норме
а позвоночник вот не очень
короче я человек без диагноза)


----------



## илья1980 (3 Фев 2021)

Сейчас позвонил своему неврологу записался на вторник
Но он признался что увидел по МРТ синдром Арнольда киари 1 степени сказал не брать в голову(( 
Пипец


----------



## AlexSam (3 Фев 2021)

@илья1980,  немного другой подход;


илья1980 написал(а):


> только что получил!щитовидка в норме


И это здОрово!!


илья1980 написал(а):


> сказал не брать в голову((


Следуйте рекомендациям доктора.)


илья1980 написал(а):


> короче я человек без диагноза)


Кто ищет-тот найдёт!


----------



## илья1980 (3 Фев 2021)

да пока нет ни каких рекомендаций(один хрен это не лечиться(


----------



## AlexSam (3 Фев 2021)

Но-но! Не раскисать!
Рекомендация-не думать об этом и не расстраиваться. Пойдёте на приём и все выясниться. Как палки-нашли нужную длину?


----------



## Kaprikon (3 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, так он же сказал, не брать в голову, а вы берёте.
На элипсе плохо не от Арнольда, а потому, что и от палок при ходьбе.
Вы руками там работает, если в руку отдаёт, и лопатку, то это немного корешковый синдром.
А если ходить на элипсе или дорожке не опираясь на руки, пока она болеть не перестанет.
А с неврологом обсудить схему лечения боли и там и там?

Для постановки диагноза по аномалии  делается МРТ шейного и грудного отдела, а при первой степени нужно избегать излишних физнанрузок.
У вас же нет сильной головной боли?
Вы же самим заметили, что лучше, если в зал не ходить.
У меня тоже аномалия, только Кимерли.
К стати, помогают статины.
Вы заранее не паникуйте.


----------



## илья1980 (4 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Для постановки диагноза по аномалии  делается МРТ шейного и грудного отдела, а при первой степени нужно избегать излишних физнанрузок.
> У вас же нет сильной головной боли?
> Вы же самим заметили, что лучше, если в зал не ходить.


спасибо )да в зал с лета не хожу(
с палками скорее несу их в руках
я понимаю что то что где то поджимает но...
черт зачем он мне про арнольда сказал)
голова вообще не болит так иногда и то наверное как у всех
а вот позвонок увы беспокоит
если верит то от затылка до копчика
одно плюс на грандаксине нет паники
но соматику не убрало



AlexSam написал(а):


> Но-но! Не раскисать!
> Рекомендация-не думать об этом и не расстраиваться. Пойдёте на приём и все выясниться. Как палки-нашли нужную длину?


длина видимо на 5 см нужна ниже)ну а что же уже расстраиваться)маму только жалко плачет
а я то ... овощем жить не буду


----------



## AlexSam (4 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> длина видимо на 5 см нужна ниже)ну а что же уже растаиваться)маму только жалко плачит
> а я то ... овощем жить не буду


Это хорошо, что маму жалеете. Значит есть  для кого жить и лечиться. 
Илья, послушайте:
У Вас на МРТ было все в порядке,  и рентгенолог сказал и невролог.
скорее всего Вы не поняли про диагноз и врач не имел права его озвучивать по тел., тем более зная Вашу мнительность.
 Поэтому, выбросьте все из головы, хотя бы до завтра.   Успокойтесь сами и успокойте маму.


----------



## илья1980 (4 Фев 2021)

на мрт да)но 4 невролог профессор который долго смотрел мое мрт это увидел(но он по знакомству*(
я сам спросил а может это оно ?он сказал нет но да есть
сказал давайте смотреть дальше*
у меня одна проблема нарушение короодниции и все
не болей и тд(
будем смотреть позвоночник
но как вариан ад будут..наверное

поеду во вторник к нему(
эх а я думал просто нервы)


----------



## AlexSam (4 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> поеду во вторник к нему(
> эх а я думал просто нервы)


А почему бы завтра не пойти к психиатру, затем купить назначенные препараты, начать лечение и уже во вторник, без всякой тревожности и мнительности поехать к профессору? Чего ждать? Когда  не сможете встать с  кровати?



илья1980 написал(а):


> Но он признался что увидел по МРТ синдром Арнольда киари 1 степени сказал не брать в голову((


Открыла лучевую диагностику: бывает, как вариант нормы или клинически не значимое изменение,т.е. может это Ваша особенность, ни на что не влияет, НЕ БОЛЕЗНЬ . Поэтому  никто и не заметил и профессор сказал: «Не брать в голову». И без АД не обойтись. Идите к психиатру, если у Вас и из-за поиска болезни начнутся панические атаки, это совсем не жизнь.


----------



## darling (4 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Как палки-нашли нужную длину?



мне подобрали    палки вмагазине,права -лыжные.На работе стоят,иногда иду домой через парк,с палками.Полно ходящих разных-тихо шлёпая ,раскрасневших мужчин бодро быстро шающих....Я то тихо иду,но уверенно. С палками легче хотьба.


----------



## AlexSam (4 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> один хрен это не лечиться(


Бывшая клиника неврозов,сейчас Научно-Практический психоневрологический центр им.Соловьева лечат ВСД, ПА, тревожность, рассеянный склероз, шум в ушах, головокружения... Обследуют на соматическую патологию. Есть все специалисты: ЛОР, кардиолог, эндокринолог и т.д. Рентгенологическое отделение.  Если не их патология направляют к профильному специалисту.Первичное обращение: Консультативно-диагностическое отделение. Запись без направления. Лечение дома), дневной стационар, госпитализация- добровольно. Можно анонимно, платно.
 На Донской,43.
Здравствуйте!


----------



## илья1980 (4 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> А почему бы завтра не пойти к психиатру, затем купить назначенные препараты, начать лечение и уже во вторник, без всякой тревожности и мнительности поехать к профессору? Чего ждать? Когда  не сможете встать с  кровати?


Я прекрасно встаю с кровати) панических атаках у меня нет



Kaprikon написал(а):


> На элипсе плохо не от Арнольда, а потому, что и от палок при ходьбе.
> Вы руками там работает, если в руку отдаёт, и лопатку, то это немного корешковый синдром.
> А если ходить на элипсе или дорожке не опираясь на руки, пока она болеть не перестанет.


болит у меня перманетно в позвоночнике 
тогда я не понимаю что это
под киари подходит нормально да и видимо придеться мрт делать смотреть кисты в позвоночнике


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2021)

Илья, какие кисты.
МРТ сделай, там нет ничего странного.


----------



## илья1980 (4 Фев 2021)

МРТ наверное только под наркозом смогу (цены уже посмотрел(


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2021)

УЗИ сосудов, там не нужно наркоза, рентген там быстро, но вредно.
Можно начать с УЗИ,  и рентген "💀".
Клиника неврозов полная шляпа в этом вопросе.
В клинику неврозов в Павлова ходила тетка, имея сахар 25 и не зная об этом.
Там ей выдавали какие-то пилюли, что то капали, дома ей амитриптилин назначали в дозе все больше и больше.
На дозе в таблеток 6, ей пришлось отправиться в ПНД, просто от ужаса, и от таблеток и от сахара наверное и полинейропатии.
В ПНД сахар определили, и долго приводили в чувство после заочного лечения.
Вы со своим врачём общайтесь, и панику не нагоняйте, от него все, что угодно может быть от аномалии до сахара.
У вас холестерин высокий, в в этом причину ищите.
Про анализ крови молчок, его сдают в поликлинике, бесплатно.


----------



## Elka66 (4 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, первого МРТ очень боялась,уточнила сколько минут обследование,умножила на секунды,и тупо считала тыщами, помогло,отвлекло.А потом уже придумывала на следующих,что это музыка,рок или техно и подпевала дрын,дрын ,дрын,тыр,тыр,тыр,привыкните,не смертельно,раз решитесь и все,удачи


----------



## илья1980 (4 Фев 2021)

я тоже на открытом мрт секунды считал)2 раза выбежать хотел))
кт позвоночника есть смысл делать?


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2021)

Чего вы все МРТ то боритесь, поделитесь ради бога?
Там вас кусают?
Сейчас там музыку можно слушать.
МРТ этих стопка, штук 15, все МРТ центры обогатила.
Ещё бы толк от них был.
Они не лечат. Ну знаю, я теперь где у меня полспины не работает в картинках.


----------



## илья1980 (4 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У вас холестерин высокий, в в этом причину ищите.
> Про анализ крови молчок, его сдают в поликлинике, бесплатно.


ну при чем тут холестерин и позвоночник


----------



## илья1980 (4 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Чего вы все МРТ то боритесь, поделитесь ради бога?


ну вот не могу я в этой трубе неподвижно лежат -уже пробовал не получилось((
у нас тут в районе одни гос мрт какая там музыка)


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2021)

Холестерин влияет на то, как у вас мозг кровоснабжается.
У меня эти МРТ даже внутренних органов ость, полный набор весёлых картинок, бестолковых к сожалению.
Их никто не смотрит.

Гос МРТ это значит бесплатно.
Музыку с собой возьмите.
Вы же можете лежать на спине дома, мне хуже, я дома не могу на спине лежать, а МРТ пожалуйста, хоть триста раз.
Был момент, когда сидя спала дней 10,     даже не сидя а полуракобоком каким-то.


----------



## илья1980 (4 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Гос МРТ это значит бесплатно.


ну да бесплатно)любой каприз за ваши деньги а так жди очередь и то по направлению месяцами
а там 18 т руб позвонок и вперед

посмотрел цены на операцию этого арнольда ух ценик
походу дачу придеться продавать


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2021)

На даче будете отдыхать.
Вам не могли поставить этот диагноз без снимков нормальных, а у вас их нет.
МРТ шеи 20 мин.


----------



## Elka66 (4 Фев 2021)

Илья там спепени есть,операция сложная,никому сразу резать не кидаються,не кт,а МРТ головы сделайте и будете плясать,нет патологий,зож,лечение соматики


----------



## AlexSam (4 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> МРТ наверное только под наркозом смогу (цены уже посмотрел(


зачем ещё раз?! Вы же сделали! Рентгенолог и 3 невролога сказали, что все в порядке. Не поленилась,нашла, очень хочется, что бы у Вас все было хорошо


илья1980 написал(а):


> да!выписка есть у меня
> да и подошел посто спросил -здоров? она говорит полностью
> правда мрт открытого типа.!





илья1980 написал(а):


> я тут кстати сьездил с другом в баню!тишина хорошо -хороший коньяк и шашлык и не чего не блит при этом!





илья1980 написал(а):


> сьездил я сдел для начала мрт головы там все хорошо
> врач сказал занимайся спиной-от сюда твои беды
> продолжение следует


вы все откладываете и оттягиваете визит к психиатру-психотерапевту ☹️ и сами говорили про ВСД, ипохондрию и тревожность.
Если Вам трудно пойти самому, то
Может попросить своего друга, который Вас Забирал, когда Вы домой не могли вернуться? Он видел,как Вам было плохо.  Вам нужна помощь и Вы это знаете.


----------



## илья1980 (4 Фев 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Илья там спепени есть,операция сложная,никому сразу резать не кидаються,не кт,а МРТ головы сделайте и будете плясать,нет патологий,зож,лечение соматики


Так головы есть МРТ! Вот невролог и увидел
Все бы не чего если не нарушения короодниции
И с осени весь позвоночник как печет
Правда не каждый день 
Как правило после прогулки
После прыжка часто болит в районе груди позвоночник
Ну и там ватные ноги и тд(
Короче какая то фигня



AlexSam написал(а):


> вы все откладываете и оттягиваете визит к психиатру-психотерапевту ☹️ и сами говорили про ВСД, ипохондрию и тревожность.


Ну так конечно все это появилось
7 месяц уже
Летом ещё не чего было
С неврологом я поговорю про ад

3 невролога да 4 нет)
ренгенолог не увидел даже глиозный очаг
про мрт я имел введу позвоночника
блин где то ведь что поджимает увы(


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Фев 2021)

Спина печет, потому, что у вас заблокирована шея+ рука.
Вы придумывайте сами себе диагнозы.
Это не лечиться гикобилобами и мексидолами.
Полинейропатия.
Прыгать зачем?
Что невролог прописал?
Сдайте кровь, почему нарушен лепидный обмен.
Сделайте УЗИ, раз МРТ боитесь.
Будет понятно почему поджимает.


----------



## илья1980 (5 Фев 2021)

@Kaprikon, УЗИ у меня есть
Диагноз я себе не придумываю
Пока не чего не прописал так причина пока не найдена


----------



## AlexSam (9 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Диагноз я себе не придумываю
> Пока не чего не прописал так причина пока не найдена


Здравствуйте, Илья!
Как у Вас дела? Состоялась сегодня консультация профессора?
Не уходите от нас в свою болезнь..


----------



## илья1980 (9 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Илья!
> Как у Вас дела? Состоялась сегодня консультация профессора?
> Не уходите от нас в свою болезнь..


Здравствуйте
Невролог пока занят (перепадает в Сеченова)
Но скоро увидимся
Сегодня был очередной раз у остеопата ! Давно я себя так спокойно не чувствовал)
Предлагает и рекомендует массаж
А так спина 3 день болит
Любопытный момент с палками по 2 4 км хожу 
Без них 100 метров не могу
Вернее могу но если шатает то понеслась реакция
А тут вроде и шатает но не так страшно)
Но нервозность у меня конечно приличная)


----------



## AlexSam (10 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Невролог пока занят
> Но скоро увидимся


Здравствуйте, Илья! Это хорошо.


илья1980 написал(а):


> Но нервозность у меня конечно приличная)


когда появляется болезнь и нет адекватного лечения, появляется тревожность, и это- нормально.  Но когда тревожность перерастает в невротический ответ, здесь нужна поддержка врача, но а если пустить на самотёк перетекает в психопатологию, что лечить значительно труднее. Но тут однозначно, нужен специалист и желательно один, который определит есть ли вообще заболевание и как его лечить.


----------



## илья1980 (10 Фев 2021)

да была бы грыжа или там сосуд какой сильно перекрывало то тогда понятно!а тут блин киари нарисовался(


----------



## AlexSam (10 Фев 2021)

Киари Вы себе поставили, врач  только заикнулся( напрасно), у него подозрение,когда он Вам даст заключение,если там будет этот диагноз, спросите на основании чего этот диагноз поставлен. Прогноз, лечение именно Вашей степени и образ жизни.


----------



## илья1980 (10 Фев 2021)

ну заключения я так понимаю не будет так как по знакомству!киари увидел на мрт !!я ему диск приносил
а прогноз по телефону-наблюдаться да и все
посмотрим что скажет
просто он киари отмел и шею
тут тоже шею отмели
а спина то болит шатает
правда сейчас чуть мень по сравнению с осенью
но при каждом легком прыжке сразу боль в спине(может конечно и грыжа
хотя при чем тут шея (болит 4 день зараза где в одном месте (как опухла и при резких наклонах тошнит иногда)ком в горле
вчера аж в палец руки отдавало)
старый я стал))


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, а если ещё одно мнение, ну ещё одного невролога?
Чтобы провели осмотр.
А потом МРТ ему показать.
Рефлексы?

Зачем вам лечение без заключения?
Ответственность никакой, от чего лечат, не понятно.
Анализ крови как минимум хоть какой то нужен.
Качать может:от грыжи, от спазма, от повышении, снижении рефлексов в связи с Киари, с сосудами, от заболевания уха, от заболевания нерва лицевого, от почек, печени желудка, кишечника.
При Киари должны быть головные боли, и онемение.
Отправьте снимок рентгенологу на сайте, или нейрохирургам.


----------



## AlexSam (10 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, когда не дают заключение, я прошу), от волнения можно все перепутать. А дома все спокойно перечитать


----------



## Kaprikon (10 Фев 2021)

А мне, когда не дают заключение, я не верю в диагнозе и в возможно лечения непонятно чего непонятно чем.


----------



## AlexSam (10 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А мне, когда не дают заключение, я не верю в диагнозе и в возможно лечения непонятно чего непонятно чем.


Логично)! Может торопиться, в карту написал, вроде на словах объяснил..?


----------



## илья1980 (10 Фев 2021)

у меня по заключению мрт даже глиозных очагов нет))я кстати жалобу в ту клинику написал
так что за деньги что так ...
а зачем его оф заключение ? дома его на ночь перечитовать
у меня к сожалению нет дисковода только снимки не самого веселого качества
я тут не встречал как то докторов кому можно отправить


----------



## илья1980 (10 Фев 2021)

но вот ходить или стоять долго пока вот тяжко((потом вся спина отваливаеться
может и есть связь какая то
тут час отстоял на сдедущий день качает
отходил 40 мин потом вся спина болит 
пока как то так
от пола отжался схватило шею


----------



## илья1980 (10 Фев 2021)

вот что нашел
Дегенеративные заболевания позвоночника – причины усиления невротического онемения Парестезии могут возникать на фоне дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений в позвоночнике, известных как остеохондроз. Такие проблемы не являются психогенными. Но часто связаны с психической сферой. Так пребывание человека в постоянном стрессе, хронической тревоге, депрессии провоцирует раннее начало дегенеративных изменений. Мышцы в состоянии постоянного напряжения спазмируют, кровоток ухудшается, диски позвоночника страдают. Те симптомы остеохондроза, которые на самом деле имеют место быть, воспринимаются человеком, навязчиво отслеживающим свое физическое состояние, более остро, чем они были бы зафиксированы пациентом, пребывающим в спокойствии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> вот что нашел
> Дегенеративные заболевания позвоночника – причины усиления невротического онемения ...


Все тема об этом
И как вы делаете себя спокойным!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (13 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, когда не знаешь, как поступить и не можешь найти специалиста, то приходится сваливать все на "нервы"


----------



## илья1980 (13 Фев 2021)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Когда не знаешь, как поступить и не можешь найти специалиста, то приходится сваливать все на "нервы"


Я вот сегодня набегался по сугробам и все начало шатать((


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, холодно, вот и начало шатать.


----------



## илья1980 (14 Фев 2021)

Я к холоду отлично отношусь
Сегодня вот болит вся спина((
После массажа было легче но только на один вечер (


----------



## Kaprikon (15 Фев 2021)

Если с сосудами проблема, то сильные массаж нельзя.
Его можно попробовать сделать курсом.
Раз стало легче.


----------



## илья1980 (15 Фев 2021)

Я бы с радостью
Но сейчас таких денег нет
А так второй день с обострением остехондроза валяюсь


----------



## илья1980 (16 Фев 2021)

здравствуйте коллеги!
побывав очередной раз у профессора!
сказанно было что самотическая проблема больше чем невротическая!лечит мол позвоночник(прописал уколы траумель и цель-т)
будем смотреть пару недель а потом по необходимости зоолофт
ну как то так


----------



## AlexSam (16 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, здравствуйте , Илья! Это хорошо, значит отмёл:


илья1980 написал(а):


> Но он признался что увидел по МРТ синдром Арнольда киари 1 степени сказал не брать в голову((
> Пипец


 И дачу продавать не придётся.
Второй препарат не понятно какой.


----------



## darling (16 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> е, когда не дают заключение, я не верю в диагнозе и в возможно лечения непонятно чего непонятно чем.


когда дали заключение МРТ -поняла одно пояснично-кресцовый остеоходроз 2 ст  ....и много много непонятных слов.Расшифровывала с инетом. Поняла одно-сьехал позвонок.


----------



## Elka66 (16 Фев 2021)

Не ходите вы по профессорам,гораздо лучше попасть на прием может к  заведующему хорошей неврологией, практикующему неврологу,видящему  ежедневно различные клинические картины неврологических заболеваний,но это мой опыт.И цель т, Траумель, гомеопатия,ну не лечит она головокружение,зофолт попробуйте.Диагноз какой он вам поставил, неврологический статус указал ,что написал,есть ли  у вас патологические схр с рук,ног,как вас смотрели,на кушетке,стоя,лежа,определяли ли силу с рук,ног,смотрели атаксию, нистагм и тд.Пробуйте зофолт,ищите своего врача


----------



## илья1980 (16 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> @илья1980, здравствуйте , Илья! Это хорошо, значит отмёл:
> 
> И дачу продавать не придётся.
> Второй препарат не понятно какой.


ну оба препарата короче от остехондроза)там идет как и от гипер тонуса и как обезболивающее и протво воспалительное)



Elka66 написал(а):


> Не ходите вы по профессорам,гораздо лучше попасть на прием может к  заведующему хорошей неврологией, практикующему неврологу,видящему  ежедневно различные клинические картины неврологических заболеваний,но это мой опыт.И цель т, Траумель, гомеопатия,ну не лечит она головокружение,зофолт попробуйте.Диагноз какой он вам поставил, неврологический статус указал ,что написал,есть ли  у вас патологические схр с рук,ног,как вас смотрели,на кушетке,стоя,лежа,определяли ли силу с рук,ног,смотрели атаксию, нистагм и тд.Пробуйте зофолт,ищите своего врача


он практикующий врач!профессор потому что заработал такое звание)и это отделение неврологии 40 больницы москвы
все смотрел кроме валяния на кушетке)
он перовый из 5 неврологов кто хоть вообще меня смотрел я у него уже был!!
так то эсперемент продолжаеться)
кстати до субботы чувствовал ну хоть чуть лучше
дал небольшую нагрузку и все мне конец)


----------



## AlexSam (16 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну оба препарата короче от остехондроза)там идет как и от гипер тонуса и как обезболивающее и протво воспалительное)


Все , поняла, Цель-Т , думала сокращённое название.
Интересное назначение. А какой диагноз поставил? От чего шатает объяснил?


----------



## Elka66 (16 Фев 2021)

Ну от гипертонуса,обычно миорелаксанты назначают,противосудорожные, изредка ады.Что стало лучше,это прекрасно,диагноз какой.Вы москвич, Захарову хвалят,не с этого форума народ,по нервномышечным ее хвалили,Никитина,Брылева советую,два раза у него была,правда диагноз не поставил,приглашал третий раз показать хорошему специалисту по экстрапирамидным заболеваниям,не поехала за 1000 км.Но советую,думающий,не равнодушный,была бы москвичкой,может и диагноз был


----------



## илья1980 (16 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну оба препарата короче от остехондроза)там идет как и от гипер тонуса и как обезболивающее и протво воспалительное)





AlexSam написал(а):


> Все , поняла, Цель-Т , думала сокращённое название.
> Интересное назначение. А какой диагноз поставил? От чего шатает объяснил?


ну диагноза точного нет!опорно двигательный апарат дал сбой! 
не и на фоне получился невроз
ну как то так(
заумных речей не было
пока говорит не бегай не прыгай получил обостроение
а так толи от боли мышщы спазмируються толи от страха-толи все вместе 
и вот такая карусель
ну не чего сегодня при своей агоре набегался с палками для ходьбы по коридору
сейчас вот шея где остеофиты при наклонах вся колит жжет и тд((
почему в вертикальном положении пока вот так((
ну не поможет будет дальше смотреть
а так после массажа было не плохо
ходил нормально а вот стоять почему не получаеться долго 
начинает накрывать(


----------



## Elka66 (16 Фев 2021)

Не ходите к профессору,который толи то ,то ли это,сходите к нормальным специалистам,время работает не на вас


----------



## илья1980 (16 Фев 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Ну от гипертонуса,обычно миорелаксанты назначают,противосудорожные, изредка ады.Что стало лучше,это прекрасно,диагноз какой.Вы москвич, Захарову хвалят,не с этого форума народ,по нервномышечным ее хвалили,Никитина,Брылева советую,два раза у него была,правда диагноз не поставил,приглашал третий раз показать хорошему специалисту по экстрапирамидным заболеваниям,не поехала за 1000 км.Но советую,думающий,не равнодушный,была бы москвичкой,может и диагноз был


ады многие кстати пьют от гипер тонуса 
а эти лекатрсва хоть без химии 
я помню 5 лет назад колол кажеться мидокалм все мышщы как макоры повисли(
да в москве полно разных врачей выбирай на свой кошелек))
меня в двух клиниках уже пытались развести на лечение на очень большие деньги


----------



## илья1980 (16 Фев 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Не ходите к профессору,который толи то ,то ли это,сходите к нормальным специалистам,время работает не на вас


а нормальный это кто простите ??у него на лбу написано?
у меня 5 диагнозов от якобы нормальных))
лепят неглядя что за деньги что бесплатно и жрешь горстямми таблетки


----------



## AlexSam (16 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, а снимки он смотрел?


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Фев 2021)

илья1980, мне тоже говорят, что не надо бегать, и никаких ЛФК и лёжать, и не травмировать корешок.
ЦЕЛЬ -Т, он гомеотический препарат, но как ни странно помогает, его колят по тригерным точкам и плазмофорез помогает в область суства, денег уже нет на это, а так очень даже.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> @илья1980, а снимки он смотрел?


ну все которые есть у меня!!и последение по щитовидке
да у меня не много всего
у меня до 30 лет вообще карты не было
а потом нерваная работа и тд и посыпался



Kaprikon написал(а):


> илья1980, мне тоже говорят, что не надо бегать, и никаких ЛФК и лёжать, и не травмировать корешок.
> ЦЕЛЬ -Т, он гомеотический препарат, но как ни странно помогает, его колят по тригерным точкам и плазмофорез помогает в область суства, денег уже нет на это, а так очень даже.


я вообще бегаль не любил)а то в 40потянуло молодость вспомнить вот и добегался)
опять грудной отдел болит аж дышать тяжко(
шалит позвонок гад
вообщем дело долгое но думаю поправимое)
хорошо напомнили завтра лфк надо сделать а то 3 дня валялся

а цены кстати на эти уколы пипец(
уже один самокат я видимо проколол в попу))


----------



## AlexSam (16 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну все которые есть у меня!!и последение по щитовидке
> да у меня не много всего


Ну хорошо, а то складывается впечатление, что посидели в неформальной обстановке, то да се, ни диагноза, ни лечения.(
Доп .обследований не назначил? Гипноз? 

ады многие кстати пьют от гипер тонуса
Ады входят в современную схему лечения хронической боли, даже без признаков депрессии.


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Фев 2021)

Я не видела сильного болевого синдрома без депрессии, особенно затяжного и сильного.
Илья1980, ЛФК, это когда боли нет, а не для того,чтобы ее усилить.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (17 Фев 2021)

Вам надо к специалистам, которые продиагностируют Ваши мышцы 
Очень часто причина всех страданий - триггеры и фиброз в мышцах 
Вы москвич, это ж счастье! 
Есть в Москве очень хорошие специалисты


----------



## AlexSam (17 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а так толи от боли мышщы спазмируються толи от страха-толи все вместе
> 
> начинает накрывать(


Траумель используют реабилитологи, если Вам помогает и есть финансовая возможность-почему бы и нет!
Я бы добавила в ЛФК дыхательную гимнастику ( правильную) и упражнения на координацию.

 

@илья1980, что-то такое), без фанатизма по 2-3 раза, можно ходить по ленточке, на зыбкой, мягкой поверхности.
Люди после инсульта поднимаются, а Вы на ногах, молоды, все должно получиться!


----------



## илья1980 (17 Фев 2021)

Баскетбол еще летом освоил! Но потом что-то пошло не так!


----------



## tatabel (17 Фев 2021)

Баскетбол сама люблю)) много лет играла, но это не то, это больше травмирующая нагрузка. На мышцы нагрузка идёт неравномерная, плюс прыжки.. А жаль((


----------



## илья1980 (17 Фев 2021)

придется осваивать шахматы) ну кстати можно просто кидать в корзину! я и зимой пробовал! но пока голова к верху шею клинит жестко((


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Фев 2021)

Пошло не так - у вас правая рука отстаёт, по снимкам, поэтому и пошли боли.
Плавать волейбол, баскетбол, все увеличивает нагрузку на "пораженный" сегмент.
Сейчас пришла женщина, с РС, живёт,и лечиться, может работать.
В любом случае, выход есть какой-то, если не запускаться.
Люди все не старые, молодые, привозят совсем от болей перекрюченных.
Так что с зарядкой нужно поосторожнее тоже.
Да и не до нее в этот момент.


----------



## darling (18 Фев 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> зофолт,ищите своего врача


трудно найти врача Была у невролога на больничном,очень не понравилось, Внимания -ноль. Ничего не пояснила. Если бы тортик принесла .... эххххх


----------



## илья1980 (18 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> трудно найти врача Была у невролога на больничном,очень не понравилось, Внимания -ноль. Ничего не пояснила. Если бы тортик принесла .... эххххх


я тоже в конверте с 23 поздравил))


----------



## darling (19 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я не видела сильного болевого синдрома без депрессии, особенно затяжного и сильного.


А что делать? Просить выписку антидепрессантов?  После сильных болей-прострелов трехдневной давности до сих пор не могу отойти. Слёзы накатывают. Страх повторения.


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Фев 2021)

@darling, капельницы лечить в стационаре.
Пусть в дневном, снимать болевой синдром.
Антидепрессанты вспомогательно и потом.

У меня каждые 6 часов были такие прострелы, год, нужно лечить.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (19 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, Илья, вам нужен специалист по работе с мышцами
И не важно, профессор тот будет или нет
Если вам трудно дышать, надо смотреть мышцы, участвующие в акте дыхания, а это почти вся грудная клетка, то есть мышцы, которые находятся на ребрах
Если не можете долго стоять, то надо смотреть квадратную мышцу поясницы, и подвздошно - поясничные мышцы, это обязательно!
Надо смотреть эректоры, эт мышцы - разгибатели позвоночника (подвздошно - реберная, длиннейшая, остистая)
Я не врач, я пациент, болею с 2010 , а нашла своего специалиста только в конце 2019 , у меня похожие проблемы, как и у вас
Мой врач работает со всеми этими мышцами, которые я перечислила
Ко всему этому у меня появились проблемы с внутренними органами, потому что мышцы были уже такие, что подпирали изнутри кишечник, желудок, матку
Еще раз говорю, вам надо того, кто работает с мышцами, вы в Москве если живете, можете найти
Я живу в Перми, но нашла специалиста в Казани, и приходится жилье снимать, чтобы лечиться в другом городе
Врач, у которого лечусь в Казани, работает с мышцами, плюс делает разнообразные ПИР (пост изометрическая релаксация)
Я сильно запущена, но процесс восстановления идет, хоть и медленно


----------



## darling (19 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> капельницы лечить в стационаре.
> Пусть в дневном, снимать болевой синдром.
> Антидепрессанты вспомогательно и потом.


капельницы-да Трентал и церебролин + вит гр В

Антидепрессант? Прочла у Весёлого,что триттико успокаивает и снимает болевой порог. Так ли это? Сейчас буду звонить психотерапевту.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> У меня каждые 6 часов были такие прострелы, год, нужно лечить.


очень сочувствую,сопереживаю. Поняла что это такое. Боль и немощь,не повернуться,не сползти с кровати. Меня ещё тошнило на фоне всего этого. Жуть!


----------



## Kaprikon (19 Фев 2021)

@darling, я не за сочувствие.
Снимайте болевой синдром любыми способами.
Капельницы мне сейчас вроде не трентал колят, трентал в свое время не помог .
Две капельницы, два укола, после них можно спать немного.
Вам же в клинике неврозов уже написали АД, тем не сразу снимают болевой синдром,
Нужен нейролептик, и это после консультации только.
В Медике, клинике лечения боли схема была именно такой, нейролептики, потом Трамадол+Лирика.
Не помогло это, капают опять, и колюсь.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> очень сочувствую,сопереживаю. Поняла что это такое. Боль и немощь,не повернуться,не сползти с кровати. Меня ещё тошнило на фоне всего этого. Жуть!


Ну боли сейчас проходят пока!! Хожу медленно
Шеей не кручу
Но больше 10 мин стоять тяжело
Блин ещё летом как то двигался ((



купил сегодня - буду пробовать что за чудо


----------



## darling (19 Фев 2021)

Здорово! Интересное чудо!



Kaprikon написал(а):


> нимайте болевой синдром любыми способами.


 да,спасибо. Запаслась кеторолаком,диклофенак,анальгин с новокаином. Если что уколюсь. Это же терпеть невозможно. Ставлю в бедра,потом гепариной мазью мажу.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вам же в клинике неврозов уже написали АД, тем не сразу снимают болевой синдром,
> Нужен нейролептик, и это после консультации только.


меня лечили флуоксетином -АД. Он боль никак не снимает,но даёт ровное стабльное настроение.

Вместо лирики, у меня габапентин. Дозировка до 900мг.

Да,нейролептик снимет и пришибёт всё эмоции. Вот точно пофиг будет. Хотя малые нейролептики,например -сонапакс....мягкий препарат. Тоже в неврозах давали.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> да,спасибо. Запаслась кеторолаком,диклофенак,анальгин с новокаином. Если что уколюсь. Это же терпеть невозможно. Ставлю в бедра,потом гепариной мазью мажу.
> 
> меня лечили флуоксетином -АД. Он боль никак не снимает,но даёт ровное стабльное настроение.
> 
> ...


тоесть болит но пофиг?а потом?


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, здравствуйте! 
Как у Вас дела? Помогают препараты?


----------



## илья1980 (23 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, здравствуйте
Ну воспаление в спине стало меньше
Но на шатание это ни как не повлияло ((
И при наклонах головы увы позвоночник чувствую (
Сегодня пытался ходить опираясь на левую ногу так ходить легче
Как иду прямо и упираюсь на правую сразу увидит в право
Короче фиг его знает что это)
Но опорно двигательный аппарат шалит(


----------



## darling (23 Фев 2021)

Воспаление меньше-зто уже хорошо. 
У меня боль прошла,но тянет во все стороны.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, здравствуйте!
Купили подушку, начали на ней тренироваться? Получается? 
С прогулками сейчас трудновато(, все завалило снегом, какие-то горные тропки.
Когда к профессору, после праздников? Не отступайте!)


----------



## илья1980 (23 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Купили подушку, начали на ней тренироваться? Получается?


к профессору пока не знаю
подушка хорошая вещь
прям спина ровнее становиться
вчера вот начал больше наступать на левую ногу больше стало меня заваливать!
как это работает не понятно((хитрая штука позвоночник
а фиг его знает может это и не лечиться


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, упражнения на равновесие не зря существует. Проверено космонавтами и летчиками. Аккуратно, постепенно,как всегда без фанатизма.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Фев 2021)

значит буду космонафтом))
или белкой или стрелкой)
хотя не думал что в 40 лет буду ходить с тростью
да и не понятно от чего лечусь


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> да и не понятно от чего лечусь


Ничего), выясните.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Ничего), выясните.


или вылечусь?)


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> или вылечусь?)


Когда выясните, дай Бог и вылечитесь.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Фев 2021)

я уже как то веру потерял
сегодня вот со спорт зала бывшего звонили поздравляли
так хочется вернуться


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

@илья1980, это зря. Вы молоды - это большой потенциал;спортсмен, оптимист. Нужно лечиться. Идите к профессору, договаривались, через 2 недели. Пусть озвучит диагноз, назначит лечение.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Идите к профессору, договаривались, через 2 недели. Пусть озвучит диагноз, назначит лечение.


Пойду)
Да диагноз то был предварительно
Опорно двигательный аппарат)
Диагноз такой не о чем)
Но почему он хочет мне ад назначить так и не объяснил)
Я как то ему спокойно все рассказал) тихо и спокойно)
А разговор был из серии б доктор а может..
Даже не думайте)
В может это?.. нет не оно)
А что со мной док? Позвоночник - спасибо я понимаю что не уши)
Не бойтесь ещё будете бегать всего доброго с праздником ()


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Фев 2021)

Они лечить не умеют, потому назначают антидепрессанты


----------



## илья1980 (23 Фев 2021)

@Larisa74, а кто умеет?)где этот бог?)


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Пойду)
> Да диагноз то был предварительно
> Опорно двигательный аппарат)
> Диагноз такой не о чем) -


По-моему, хороший разговор.)) Вы любите себе страшные диагнозы ставить, поэтому простой не услышали.
Жаль только, что врачам  не доверяете.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Фев 2021)

@AlexSam, да он и не сказал диагноза)
я не то что не доверяю..
я бы хотел поверить отдаться и забыться)
вот пошел сейчас пройти увы прогулка не очень удачная((ну вот вот уводит меня в право хоть тресни((вот как все и начиналось((правая сторона легкий спазм в бошке и короче правая сторона((я так понимаю при двежении идет какой то спазм где то что перекрывает(
как это диагностировать а чем лечить не понятно(
я понимаю что я не уникалин нас много
кстати !!нашел тут парня в инсте -если забить в яндаксе про шейный хондроз и тд у него там много постов)
у него там и обмороки были и куча оследований и тд
и он ежедневно гимнастика и пришел в себя .. говорит что это все проделки мышщ
пару человек нашел с этого форума
кто то себя отлично чуствует кто вообще не стал отвечать(
а кого то так и шатает(правда лечения там особо не было))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Фев 2021)

"Шатает" - нужно смотреть мышцы шеи, особенно гкс 
Грудино ключично сосцевидные
Уже писала, что вам нужен спец по мышцам, а не какой-то бог или профессор 
Изучите тему триггерных точек и фиброза в мышцах

Когда назначают антидепрессанты, надо бежать от такого профессора

Я нашла специалиста, лечусь у него 
У меня другие проблемы, не с верхом
Таз, живот, поясница 
Сплошь фиброз
Работает со мной врач методом миопрессуры


----------



## илья1980 (24 Фев 2021)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Когда назначают антидепрессанты, надо бежать от такого профессора


вы сейчас тут врачей обидели на этом форуме)
да кто такой спец по мышцам?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> вы сейчас тут врачей обидели на этом форуме)
> да кто такой спец по мышцам?


Интересно, чем обижены могут быть врачи форума?


----------



## илья1980 (24 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> вы сейчас тут врачей обидели на этом форуме)
> да кто такой спец по мышцам?


мне сказали шею трогать нельзя (
меня тут один намял что потом три дня с рвотой бегал



Larisa74 написал(а):


> Интересно, чем обижены могут быть врачи форума?


тем что имено тут мне и советовали ад)


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> мне сказали шею трогать нельзя (
> меня тут один намял что потом три дня с рвотой бегал


А кто мял? Что за процедура была? 
Массажист? 
А какой метод? Миопрессура или что это было?


----------



## илья1980 (24 Фев 2021)

кстати помните был у меня в теме Александр да и у него своя тема была!!
сейчас он на ад и выходит на работу !!жизнь у него налаживаеться



Larisa74 написал(а):


> А кто мял? Что за процедура была?
> Массажист?
> А какой метод? Миопрессура или что это было?


мануальщик


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> тем что имено тут мне и советовали ад)


Так ад, это не лечение, это отвлечение, чтобы отвлечь вас от вашей проблемы, не решать, а загнать в угол 
А там, авось, само решится



илья1980 написал(а):


> мануальщик


О ***
Простите 
Зачем вы к нему ходили???



илья1980 написал(а):


> кстати помните был у меня в теме Александр да и у него своя тема была!!
> сейчас он на ад и выходит на работу !!жизнь у него налаживаеться


Хорошенькие ад))

Мануальщик что вам делал? 
Ворочал в стороны, хрустел?


----------



## илья1980 (24 Фев 2021)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Мануальщик что вам делал?
> Ворочал в стороны, хрустел?


да к сожалению!!так на авось пошел уже
о чем сильно пожалел потом


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> да к сожалению!!так на авось пошел уже
> о чем сильно пожалел потом


Так не надо к ним ходить! 
Сколько тем про последствия таких походов! 
Рвутся связки, мелкие мышцы 
Они так "снимают блок "

Нужно продиагностировать именно мышцы 
Читайте про триггерные точки 
Возможно и сами поможете себе, если будете в теме 
Читайте про Миофасциальный синдром

Я лечусь у Ямбаева Рафаэля Рифатовича в Казани 
Он специалист по работе с мышцами 
Метод работы - миопрессура


----------



## илья1980 (24 Фев 2021)

миопрессура мне с шей делал остеопат
стало полегче но..пока меня имено при ходьбе идет зажим
я писал выше что прыгнул не удачно и понеслось
стало легче добавил спорт после обостроение сколиоз
но вроде это убрали
но ходить без поддержки увы просто элементарно страшно
вродже 50 метров идешь нормально потом бац и чувство что сейчас отключишься!остановился отдышался дальше
потом резкий поворот за дом и тебя тянет в строну) короче как алкаш
а ад хотят по причине что заработал невроз на этом фоне
ад как эскперемент что получиться !!летом я делал и массаж и точки как то не помогло особо
кто его знает может в бошке чего произошло и все..)


----------



## darling (24 Фев 2021)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Когда назначают антидепрессанты, надо бежать от такого профессора


невролог назначила амитриптилин( якобы снимет боль),психиатр одобрила(выровняет мой настрой) 



илья1980 написал(а):


> А кто умеет?)где этот бог?)


врачам доверяю,но очень избирательно. Бог везде и всюду.



илья1980 написал(а):


> я уже как то веру потерял
> сегодня вот со спорт зала бывшего звонили поздравляли
> так хочется вернуться


вернешься. Верить надо,без веры нельзя.



илья1980 написал(а):


> хотя не думал что в 40 лет буду ходить с тростью
> да и не понятно от чего лечусь


в   жизни не бывает провалов, только уроки...

Именно падая, мы учимся подниматься, потому что каждая неудача - это шаг к успеху.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> миопрессура мне с шей делал остеопат


  Мануальные не знают вообще, что такое миопрессура
Почитайте, погуглите


----------



## AlexSam (24 Фев 2021)

Доброе утро!


илья1980 написал(а):


> да он и не сказал диагноза)
> я не то что не доверяю..
> я бы хотел поверить отдаться и забыться)
> вот пошел сейчас пройти увы прогулка не очень удачная((ну вот вот уводит меня в право хоть тресни((вот как все и начиналось((правая сторона легкий спазм в бошке и короче правая сторона((я так понимаю при двежении идет какой то спазм где то что перекрывает(
> ...


 Др.Ступин советовал сосуды головы проверить, Вы сделали? Нарушение кровотока даже из-за мышц тоже будет видно.


----------



## andreyyy (24 Фев 2021)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Так не надо к ним ходить!
> Сколько тем про последствия таких походов!
> Рвутся связки, мелкие мышцы
> Они так "снимают блок "


Я просто подзатылочные мышцы порастягивал.
Результат - шейный сколиоз заметно уменьшился.
Шея перестроилась.
Там где были "функциональные блоки" в шее (как сказал кинезиолог) - теперь более-менее ровно.
Вот теперь думаю - а функциональные ли блоки это? Или просто позвонки вынуждены так стоять из-за потери равновесия где-то в скелете.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Фев 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Я просто подзатылочные мышцы порастягивал.
> Результат - шейный сколиоз заметно уменьшился.
> Шея перестроилась.
> Там где были "функциональные блоки" в шее (как сказал кинезиолог) - теперь более-менее ровно.
> Вот теперь думаю - а функциональные ли блоки это? Или просто позвонки вынуждены так стоять из-за потери равновесия где-то в скелете.


Все зависит от мышц 
Мышцы связывают между собой кости
Значит, вы воздействовали на мышцы


----------



## илья1980 (24 Фев 2021)

Я вот в аварию сейчас попал
Вот теперь точно все болит)


----------



## Александр Л (24 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Я вот в аварию сейчас попал
> Вот теперь точно все болит)


Ильюха что случилось?


----------



## илья1980 (24 Фев 2021)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Ильюха что случилось?


Да второй раз за месяц попал на такси в аварию
В этот раз не очень удачно
Пока спина и нога болит
Ну думаю не чего страшного отлежусь день



andreyyy написал(а):


> Я просто подзатылочные мышцы порастягивал.
> Результат - шейный сколиоз заметно уменьшился.
> Шея перестроилась.
> Там где были "функциональные блоки" в шее (как сказал кинезиолог) - теперь более-менее ровно.
> Вот теперь думаю - а функциональные ли блоки это? Или просто позвонки вынуждены так стоять из-за потери равновесия где-то в скелете.


Главное как самочувствие?


----------



## Kaprikon (24 Фев 2021)

Илья, вас сглазили по моему.
К врачу бы надо


----------



## AlexSam (24 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Да второй раз за месяц попал на такси в аварию


Может в травмпункт?
Здравствуйте!


----------



## andreyyy (24 Фев 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Главное как самочувствие?


см мою тему








						Вышел из ипохондрии, но беспокоит возбуждение, которое связываю с грыжей шеи
					

Кстати, вот критерий для оценки тяжести депрессии: при тяжёлой депрессии женщина бы не встала даже к голодному маленькому ребёнку, который априори не в состоянии сам съесть хоть что-нибудь.  А еще призываю всех учиться говорить "нет". Очень полезно при нездоровой нервной системе. Даже близким...




					www.medhouse.ru


----------



## илья1980 (24 Фев 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Илья, вас сглазили по моему.
> К врачу бы надо


Так про сглаз не надо) я уже 15 лет ходил по бабкам повитухам)
Просто часто езжу на такси



AlexSam написал(а):


> Может в травмпункт?


Здравствуйте
Да нет все нормально)
Бывало и хуже


----------



## илья1980 (4 Мар 2021)

Здравствуйте коллеги
Думаю зайду похвастаться а нет(
Так меня сегодня зашатало закрутило что дома вели за руку(( увы
Правда на уколах и массаже хоть спине легче
Вышел в нормальном состоянии и через 30 метров опять спазм в бошке и опять повело(
Чую картинка стало не такой яркой (( а потом затылком шатун и кружение ноги неислушаються но я попросят в банк((
И там понимаю что банкомат как стоит не ровно(( ну за руку меня от туда уже довели до дома...
Как то я совсем поник(
Теперь и не поймёшь позвоночник это или бошка или ...


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Мар 2021)

Илья, нестабильность есть в шейном отделе?

Рентген ее определяет.
Снимок с функциональными пробами.


----------



## илья1980 (4 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Илья, нестабильность есть в шейном отделе?


Не знаю
Я только кт делал там нет
Но это же горизонтальное положение


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Мар 2021)

Ну вот и сделайте, вы вроде собирались это сделать, или мне показалось?


----------



## илья1980 (4 Мар 2021)

@Kaprikon, да надо наверное!((
только кому его показывать
завтра буду опять неврологу звонить выносить ему мозг
блин скоро на марс полетим а шатания убрать не научились
очень я надеюсь что это не арнольд такие фокусы выдает


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Мар 2021)

Не Арнольд, вегетативная нервная система.


----------



## илья1980 (4 Мар 2021)

@Kaprikon, начинается)она всегда у меня нервная так себе)
но что бы вот так(
я просто понимаю как не тем путем иду
таблетки массажи уколы остеопаты и опять двадцать пять

больше это похоже на проблему цнс чем вегетатику


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Мар 2021)

@илья1980,
1) нельзя массажи
2) не надо мануальных терапевтов
3) дисфункция, это не придумал и вы нервный, это раздражает вам сплетение, под затылком
4) и у вас атаксия
5) не усиливает себе симптоматику
6) вегетативная, это значит, что от нервная,она не зависит от вашего желания или не желания
7)Нужно узнать, насчёт нестабильности.
8)А таблетками нужно снять то, под затылком раздражает артерию.
И не надо ходить к "идиотам".
9)У нас, вегетативных, просто тяга на них какая-то.
10)Нужно нормальный нейрохирург, который посмотрит и сделает нормальные блокады, под контролем УЗИ, или другую тактику.
Зачем вы слушаете этот бред, какой Арнольд, какие уколы с Траумелями?
У вас же ещё есть деньги, на нормальных врачей.
11) повышенный холестерин это плохо, нужно его снизить
12) почему вы не просите госпитализацию, у вас же все не очень хорошо, так как минимум, сделают УЗИ , всего, чего нужно.
14) Люберцы у вас рядом, на такси, и на диагностику.


----------



## илья1980 (5 Мар 2021)

@Kaprikon, можно я отвечу на ряд пунктов))
госпитализация)-мы в россии где все больницы закрыты под кавид) я маме сейчас все обследования делаю за деньги так как по .. ждите месяц или два
а под себя я не хожу
люберцы-ну не рядом совсем но я готов -к кому?
арнольд-увы есть на мрт
узи узгд и прочия фигня у меня есть на руках
кт мрт узи сердца ээг щитовидка
есть два диагноза-шея невроз
пока все что я лечу деньги результат 00000
не верю я в 100 процентый невроз
да он уже увы есть
доктор айр пока принимает по справке по ковиду(
куда еще??
готов все
колоть пить таблы курить пить резать
куда*?)


----------



## илья1980 (5 Мар 2021)

в Люберцы не вопрос я готов .уже
проблему надо решать
это не чисто не чисто нервы увы или наоборот не знаю
нервы сдали да... ну а как им не сдать то..
ну давайте честно ходишь такой и тут бац тебя ..
готов я и в Люберцы и хоть куда
но найти своего врача
устал я
хоть завтра под штангу лягу и тд
но не получается .. но крутит меня шея это или мозжечок дуба дал черт его знает
сорян нервы сдали


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Мар 2021)

В Склиф, за деньги, в любую нормальную серьезную клинику.
Ищите

В Люберцы не знаю, снимки вышлите доктору, что он скажет.
Меня сейчас везде уже берут, чтобы бесплатно сдохнуть, я туда добраться не могу.
Не делайте массаж, и не расслабляйте там ничего.
Мне умник один иголки колол, удивился, как лихо снял спазм.
И блокады туда разные, в мышцы, шея не держится и все тут.


----------



## илья1980 (5 Мар 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> В Склиф, за деньги, в любую нормальную серьезную клинику.
> Ищите


а в склиф я с какими показанимиями поеду?)
масажж почему?
спине мне легче явно стало
блокада неа у меня нет такой боли мне не не к чему
если это арнольд он да дает этот треш 
не знаю я не доктор
мне бы шататься перестать я бы сам бы выплал 
ну опыт то есть как с всд работать
хоть один бы сказал парень тебе конец ...
а все за деньги обещают леча а тотлку нет


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Мар 2021)

С ней не возможно бороться потому, что она автономная.
С тем, что шатает и болит туда надо, и МРТ сделать нормально,, шатает или от мозга, или от спондиатроза, может от Арнольда, но его нет в заключении.
Если шатает и не болит, то конечно никуда не надо, а нужно пить антидепресанты.
Мозжечк ещё не навернулся, но может.

Массаж не надо так как легче на 5 минут, на полчаса, а потом хуже приток усиливаете  и все.
Не делают в острый период массаж, отток ещё нужен, так спазм себе и поддерживаете, 100 раз такое было.
И всегда кажется, вот оно счастье, и после ходьбы, и зала так, а потом хуже.
То, что массаж пока не нужен, мне уже по скорой сказали, все хочется себе там что то помассировать.
Рефлекторный спазм сосудов гарантмрован, я уже руку к шее подношу и готово, как раз, под затылок, где мне очень не нравиться.

Табекулярный отек под затылком, где остеофиты, даже без Арнольда, достаточно, чтобы шатало.
Меня, к стати, до массажей и не шатало особо, просто спазм и все, а так прилично себе ходила, с утра хуже конечно, к вечеру нормально.
Парастезия ещё - тут по желанию или она сначала, а болевой потом и шатает, или наоборот-без Арнольдов, раздражает сосудистый нервный пучек.


----------



## AlexSam (5 Мар 2021)

Здравствуйте, Илья!
В Люберцы- это там др.Ступин принимает. Но своё мнение он озвучил, сначала убрать тревожность, потом лечить позвоночник. Снимки, которые важны в Вашем случае Вы не сделали. Нужно посмотреть на нестабильность этого сегмента, что бы удостовериться пережимаются сосуды в шее или нет. То что с Вами происходит, это страшно и нет ничего постыдного в том, что Вы нервничаете. Не накручивайте себя,  постарайтесь спокойно подумайть, что будете делать дальше, как выбираться.В плане госпитализации Вы немного отстали от жизни), больницы открываются для планового приёма, в Москве даже пульмонология принимает «обычных» людей.По ОМС прием введётся, да, все правильно, для хронических заболеваний существует очередь и на обследования и на процедуры, но когда неотложное, непонятное, им будут заниматься, если Вы захотите). Просто сходите к дежурному терапевту и пусть Вас госпитализируют
и тогда, не рискуя стукнуться головой об железку, бегая по врачам, на месте все выясните и подлечитесь.


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Мар 2021)

@илья1980, центр неврологии на Волоколамском, или к Ступину.
Мне уже не добраться не туда не туда.


----------



## илья1980 (5 Мар 2021)

в четверг поеду к невролгу
будет опять смотреть и выписывать как он сказал рецептурные препараты
черт его знает что это


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Мар 2021)

)))


----------



## Дина (5 Мар 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> в четверг поеду к невролгу
> будет опять смотреть и выписывать как он сказал *рецептурные препараты*
> черт его знает что это


Какая интрига, особенно если учесть, что сейчас без рецепта ничего и не купишь. Я имею ввиду всякие транки, АД и прочие пограничные препараты.


----------



## илья1980 (5 Мар 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Какая интрига, особенно если учесть, что сейчас без рецепта ничего и не купишь. Я имею ввиду всякие транки, АД и прочие пограничные препараты.


эх)все таки ад 
ну что ж
значит будем пробовать(


----------



## Дина (5 Мар 2021)

АД не самые страшные препараты, почему к ним такое предубеждение.


----------



## илья1980 (6 Мар 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> АД не самые страшные препараты, почему к ним такое предубеждение.


Да нет норм все)
Много сейчас изучаю эту тему
Понимаю что полностью это проблему не решить но будет легче
Увы я просто 10 лет назад смог выбраться сам ну и плюс психолог
Сейчас увы и позвоночник ((
Ну неверное позвоночник через его знает


----------



## Дина (6 Мар 2021)

10 лет назад организм во всех отношениях был и моложе и сильнее и "ресурснее". Если сейчас надо ему помочь медикаментозно, то значит надо помочь. 
Эх, 10 лет назад я летала даже перед родами, а сейчас вот что-то не летится. Хотя вот 2 недели как много хожу и вроде немного бодрости прибавилось.


----------



## илья1980 (6 Мар 2021)

а я сегодня вот лежу(позвоночник весь болит
в вертикальном положении вообще стоять тяжко 
что то в шее зараза пережимает
не уж то грыжи пошли с сентября(
шея болит адски


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2021)

илья1980, давление какое?


----------



## илья1980 (6 Мар 2021)

с давлением все норм
тупо болит весь позвоночник и шатает(
по квартире хожу медленно и поварачиваюсь медленно
блин как инвалид
утром укол траумеля к вечеру чуть полегче стало
ну вот не верю я что я какой то уникальный и это не лечиться(
и чувсвую мой электросамокат уйдет в спину))


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Мар 2021)

Мне финлепсин помогает, сегодня рука поднялась, до этого попробуй ее за голову заложи.
Обсудите с врачём, он мне боль убирает, и переодтчески меня что то радует.

Болевой процентов на 10, финлепсин процента 4 убирает.


----------



## darling (8 Мар 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну вот не верю я что я какой то уникальный и это не лечиться(
> и чувсвую мой электросамокат уйдет в спину))


знаешь,всё лечится.а если не лечится-значит проходит само собой или улучшение. Надо поверить,она всё ж творит  ....прочь уныние и отчаяние .они нам не помошники. Ну не может всё время болеть. Априори.



Kaprikon написал(а):


> финлепсин помогает,


карбамазепин пробовала,что-то не пошёл мне.


----------



## илья1980 (8 Мар 2021)

darling написал(а):


> знаешь,всё лечится.а если не лечится-значит проходит само собой или улучшение. Надо поверить,она всё ж творит  ....прочь уныние и отчаяние .они нам не помошники. Ну не может всё время болеть. Априори.
> 
> 
> карбамазепин пробовала,что-то не пошёл мне.


знать бы как лечить)


----------



## darling (9 Мар 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> знать бы как лечить)


методом проб и ошибок,конечно,это неправильный и не лучший вариант.  Делала именно так,читала форум и прислушивалась. Наши врачи в пол-ке назначают дороговизну и по шаблону. Какое-то прям наплевательское отношение к своим.Спасибо доктору Ступину-подсказывал,одобрял и журил.  Ходила к платному неврологу -блокада,нпвс,ЛФК. Ничего нового. А ведь болит!!! Перебирала лекарства,остановилась на дешевом ортофене и габапентин 600мг в сутки. Пешая хотьба умеренно,ЛФК,электрофорез с новокаином. 
В результате -улучшение. Пусть незначительноеное,но есть.

пс с меня пример не бери. Самолечение,не есть хорошо.


----------



## илья1980 (5 Апр 2021)

Коллеги всем привет!
ну что на сегодня..
имею рецепт на руках на ад - но его нет в продаже говорят ждем
купил наконецто электро самокат и по делам мотаюсь на нем!
после курса массажа стало лучше но процентов на 60(начал ходить без палок но пока координация иногда сбоит(


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Апр 2021)

)))
Говорю же восстанавливается, перегружать нельзя, не будет стоить.


----------



## илья1980 (11 Апр 2021)

привет коллеги
сегодня собрался морально и финансово и сделал мрт ..но под наркозом)
кстати кто боиться реально выход
теперь опять топать к неврологу


----------



## DimaA (11 Апр 2021)

Привет! И что в описании ? Ты ад пьёшь ?


----------



## илья1980 (11 Апр 2021)

ад пока нет!в москве брендованых ад просто нет в продаже вообще
да описание на 2 листа
и остеофиты и грыжи полный набор юного химика


----------



## горошек (11 Апр 2021)

Ну 2 листа не так трудно сфотографировать.


----------



## илья1980 (11 Апр 2021)

если любопытно мне не сложно


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Апр 2021)

@илья1980, зато анамалии Арнольда нет.
Канал узкий.
И модик.


----------



## илья1980 (11 Апр 2021)

@Kaprikon, арнольда слава богу
что такой модик что значит узкий)


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Апр 2021)

Модик это значит отек.
А узкий это 0, 9 мм


----------



## илья1980 (12 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Модик это значит отек.


так меня от этого так плющит?


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Апр 2021)

Я думаю да.
У меня тоже стеноз и табекулярный отек.

Дискомодулярным конфликт ещё, артерия и корешок.
Корешки могут быть проводимы, так как остеофиты, но все вместе мне почему то даёт параситезию, ниже 7 шейного позвонка, т е.  Как раз корешковую симптоматику- с двух сторон, по ночам затекает то одна, то вторая по очереди.
И если я сильно настаиваю прострелы от шеи и ниже, как током.
Трапеция уже как у борца, от вечных прострелелов - по ЭМНГ не грубое страдание, но наверное постоянное.
Вроде бы ее не нужно перегружать, я ее как раз всячески пытаюсь перегрузить, руки " переиграла", так я со слабой рукой уже 10 как то пытаюсь работать.


----------



## горошек (12 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я думаю да.
> У меня тоже стеноз и табекулярный отек.


Про отёк не знаю, но 9 мм вроде относительным стенозом считается. У моей дочери столько же. Пока, во славу Господа, не "плющит". И остеофиты у неё тоже есть. У автора темы, по описанию, они не большие.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Апр 2021)

У всех по разному, меня плющит.
А до этого нет, я бы берегла себя больше.

Я написала, что я думаю, что да.

Меня больше рука моя "плющит", в четырех местах она болит, вернее руки.
По очереди.
Но когда ещё 8 лет назад снимки разместила,@ dr.dreval, сказал, что возможно неприятные ощущения в руках, и операция нужна плановая.
Плановая отложилась, потому, что были и хорошие времена.
Сейчас ощущения в руках не хорошие, а не то, что не приятные.
По видимому, нужно было иначе "тельце" эксплуатировать.

От погоды ещё очень плохо, у нас поднялась температура с -4 до +20, ну и головная боль на полдня обеспечена, такое же состояние при перелётах, и длительных поездках.
Вернее, после них. Завтра в обратном направлении, и опять "полет".
Нужно там как то аккуратно было, и заниматься тоже акуратно, от простого к сложному.
Справа ПА маленького диаметра, не болело пока тромбоциты не стали повышаться, холестерин, без жирного и жаренного и на диете.
Поэтому я вам писала, про холестерин.
Мышцы с "возрастом" плотнее, или оттого, что там тромбоз, но они там такие.
Диагноз уплотнение магистральных сосудов, а какого черта, там набор всего и конфликт, и модик, по правой руке мышца "высохла", там где было нарушение инервации.


----------



## горошек (12 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> У всех по разному, меня плющит.
> А до этого нет, я бы берегла себя больше.


Да, согласна. Беречься мы и стараемся как раз. Тут на форуме много горького опыта. Если организм проблемный достался, то с ним, конечно, осторожнее надо быть.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Апр 2021)

Кто же знал, что он проблемный?)
Он таким потом стал.
Про статику в работе невролог говорит, и ещё, что столько лет нельзя было терпеть боль и онемение.
Пока была "динамика", было не совсем плохо. Проходило все.
Не помню или шатало меня раньше, я как то не зацикливаясь на каких то там болях, говорили "паническая атака", я говорила "ага, хорошо", и все проходило как то само и быстро.
Даже колено срасталось, без гипса))
За месяц.

Вообще всякие проблемные "спинальники", "рашники", и те, кто со спастикой, и те, которых "болтает" считают, что пока мозг верит, что можно восстановиться, все восстанавливается.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Апр 2021)

вообщем коллеги послали меня к рефлексотеропевту!!
тема про ад как то заглохла да и нет их до сих пор
видимо опять будут мучить мою шею эх
пошло все по кругу
да и мануальщик этот какой то доцент кандидат  и тд чую денег возьмет не мало..


----------



## Лебедева Оля (16 Апр 2021)

А что это за чудо антидепрессант такой, что нет его? Может что то попроще прописали бы. Ад, лечащих тревожное расстройство целая куча, выбирай, не хочу.


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Апр 2021)

@илья1980, может осторожно с шеей и мануальными техниками.
Там грыжи, нужно помягче что то.


----------



## ЕленаС (16 Апр 2021)

2 видео с гимнастикой.
Сначала я делаю 8 кусков парчи, потом Шею журавля.





ссылка на скачивание с облака мейл.ру

Цюань: Ба Дуань Цзин или «8 Кусков Парчи»
Школа традиционных китайских боевых искусств "Золотой дракон"
2008, Страна: Россия
Жанр: оздоровительный цигун
Продолжительность: 00:51:42








						Файл из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надёжное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru
				



Есть на ютубе, но там реклама мешает
Делаю почти каждый день. Это помогает лучше АД, и состояние  СПА снимает

Илья, я хожу к мануальному раз в 1,5 месяца, в перерывах работаю с мышцами, исправляю осанку, плаваю. Цигуном занялась. На своей петле отвешиваюсь перед сном.
Белковые коктейли пью из спортивного питания и всякие добавки типа msm, хондропротекторов
Все вместе, по капле, лучше и лучше становится. Большим каждодневным трудом.

Такого доктора, чтобы разобрался, нет.
Но мануальный, кпчественно проводящий стандартные манипуляции, мне помогает. Грыжа в шее у меня есть, 2,5мм С5 С6.
Есть протрузии. Мануального я не боюсь.
Не ищите суперзвезду среди мануальных. Вам нужен ваш врач на долгие годы. Внимательный к вам

Еще помогает троксерутин в капсулах. И мне, и нескольким таким же больным.
Попробуйте. И напишите, если помогает.
Дело в том, что вены и отеки тоже  участвуют в формировании состояния. Трокскрутин это рутозид или витамин Р.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Апр 2021)

Лебедева Оля написал(а):


> А что это за чудо антидепрессант такой, что нет его? Может что то попроще прописали бы. Ад, лечащих тревожное расстройство целая куча, выбирай, не хочу.


сестралин!да многих нет брендованых что там с новым законом как обычно намудрили
аналоги только индия или наши тут как повезет 
в любом случае рецепт у меня закончился



ЕленаС написал(а):


> Не ищите суперзвезду среди мануальных. Вам нужен ваш врач на долгие годы. Внимательный к вам


да я не ищу я за зиму такое кол во раз отдоходил что там позвоночник как у младенца уже должен быть)


----------



## горошек (16 Апр 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> сестралин!да многих нет брендованых что там с новым законом как обычно намудрили
> аналоги только индия или наши тут как повезет
> в любом случае рецепт у меня закончился
> 
> ...


Ну сестралин вы точно не найдёте. 🤪 А на сертралине я полно всего нашла во всех аптеках. Вот специально глянула. Золофт, например, итальянский, в сети аптек асна есть.


----------



## Лебедева Оля (17 Апр 2021)

@илья1980, вот читаю википедия сертралин 

Другие названия«Асентра», «Депрефолт», «Золофт», «Эмотон», «Сералин», «Серената», «Серлифт», «Стимулотон», «Торин», «Адьювин», «Мисол», «Алевал».    Самый распространённый это зотофт.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Апр 2021)

у меня рецепт на золофт
посмотрел блин все в другом конце москвы или мо(но в любом случае спасибо


----------



## Лебедева Оля (18 Апр 2021)

@илья1980, не за что. Обращайтесь, если надо.


----------



## илья1980 (27 Апр 2021)

Коллеги всем привет!
побывал у нового-невролог-мануал
и вуаля у меня новый диагноз)
проблема вчнс))
как же мне это все надоело)


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Апр 2021)

@илья1980, это одна из проблем.
Теперь золофт так трудно купить?
Я не знаю, как за рецептом доехать.

Я себе тоже дел натворила.
При повышении тонуса мышц может болеть спина, повышение тонуса из за всего вместе, в том числе из за грыж, из за сосудов. При нем нельзя сильный массаж, избыточные нагрузки, а нужно постепенно было.
На начальном этапе должны были помочь психотропные, я правда не знаю какие. Оно все так быстро началось. Я даже не знаю, с чего.
Сбила все компенсации себе.
Сначало помогало движение, медленные упражнения, теперь ничего не помогает. Тоже вот так с утра начала кружиться голова.


----------



## Дина (27 Апр 2021)

ВЧНС-это что? Мне поиск выдаёт только по суставу информацию.
Вообще, страшно обследоваться-ведь непременно что-нибудь да найдут.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Апр 2021)

Висично челюстной сустав.
Который может зажимать лицевой нерв, из за которого возникает головокружение и неустойчивость при ходьбе. 
У меня зажимает и ветки тоже.
Только что то под затылком это делает.
При воспаление тройничного нерва нельзя массаж в острый период.
И помогает финлепсин.


----------



## илья1980 (27 Апр 2021)

короче заказал капу буду так пробовать
а так мануал прикольный дядька
опять таблетки безумные за безумные деньги ну ладно попьем


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Апр 2021)

@илья1980, что за таблетки и ВЧС?
А МРТ что показало, что там сдавливает нерв?
Вроде бы его остеофит раздражает под затылком который. И идёт рефлекторный спазм выше и ниже уровня поражения.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Апр 2021)

Я имею ввиду веточку лицевого нерва, у меня их как раз три и раздражает.
И боже упаси, чтобы ветром подуло.


----------



## илья1980 (27 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> илья1980, что за таблетки и ВЧС?
> А МРТ что показало, что там сдавливает нерв?
> Вроде бы его остофит раздражает под затылком который. И идёт рефлекторный спазм выше и ниже уровня поражения.


да как то он спокойно он на это среагировал!говорит да есть но типа мышщы от вчнс пережимают плюс психосоматика
он был давно остеофит но что то пошло не так)короче фиг знает
остеофит в любом случае ни куда не деть но мышщы надо как то ставить на место типо того -ну как я понял
сказал короткая шея ты весь в напряге и тд идет пережим и тд)
хотя странно мол почему остеопат с этим не справился
мне теперь 14 мая только к нему
но говорит нервяк тебе в любом случае надо снимать


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Апр 2021)

Там ещё штука такая злая  повышение холестерина.
Мышцы уплотнились, мешают кровотоку, вот это и пошло не так.


----------



## илья1980 (27 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там ещё штука такая злая  повышение холестерина.
> Мышцы уплотнились, мешают кровотоку, вот это и пошло не так.


ну про это он вобще промолчал!еще канал узкий где артерии проходят но вроде как врожденное мол забей



Kaprikon написал(а):


> илья1980, что за таблетки и ВЧС?
> А МРТ что показало, что там сдавливает нерв?
> Вроде бы его остофит раздражает под затылком который. И идёт рефлекторный спазм выше и ниже уровня поражения.


нет от вчнс а просто опять ноотроп детралекс хондропротектор
за остеофит как он так себе .. в любом слечае он останиться
от вчнс только капа он дал направление к ортодонту но там ценик такой что пока капа из спорт мастера)


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Апр 2021)

У меня остепат тоже не справился, трапеция укорочена, спазм там постоянно, лестничная уже гипертрофирована- короче не держит ничего эту шею, ещё и застой лимфы из за укорочения лестничной.
Можно годами ходить к остеопату.
Он снимает последствие отека мышц и спазма, дисфункция ВЧС-подвывих с той стороны, где дифукция.


----------



## ЕленаС (29 Апр 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Там ещё штука такая злая  повышение холестерина.
> Мышцы уплотнились, мешают кровотоку, вот это и пошло не так.


Мышца уплотнилась ....
я пришла к выводу, что все это именно так. Вопрос, как работать с мышцами самостоятельно?
От головной боли напряжения помогает пенталгин. Я открыла для себ это. Он снимает воспаление! и оно в мышцах 
Попробуйте такую схему, а мне она помогла.
Амелотекс 15мг/день, мидокалм 50мг х 3 р, троксерутин 2р, пенталгин 1 таб. в 11 утра (там кофеин, поэтому позже я не пью, 12 часов на выведение до сна).
По вечерам ванна с морской солью, самомассаж мышц - я нашла очень болезненные точки.
И следить за напряжением плеч, шеи и осанкой.
Это помогает!

Но я чувствую , надо что-то более действенное для мышц, эти триггеры не проходят так просто.
Кто-нибудь знает , как с ними работать самостоятельно? Некогда по врачам ходить.

Вот где я вычитала про свою болезнь и нашла путь лечения


----------



## ~Наталья~ (29 Апр 2021)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Мышца уплотнилась ....
> 
> Но я чувствую , надо что-то более действенное для мышц, эти триггеры не проходят так просто.
> Кто-нибудь знает , как с ними работать самостоятельно? Некогда по врачам ходить.


Роллы, мячи для массажа


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Апр 2021)

Мышцы уплотнились из за спазма.
Роллы не помогут.
Я пробовала стимулировать нерв, в руке, пробовала УВТ, стягивает только.
От холода они зажимаются быстрее, когда даю большую нагрузку тоже.
Мячи здесь не причем, ЦНС.
После спазмов мышцы укорочены.
Вернуть им длину не знаю, или возможно.
Если нагрузки больше, чем мышцы могут выдержать, получиться спазм.
Моз не хочет разрыва и перерастяжения в мышцах, и связках.

Сегодня на улице ещё прохладно. От холода все плохо, если полежать немного, потом лучше.
По моему, мячи приводят к большому спазму, ну укоротилась мышца,мячи тут причем?
Сегодня смотрел а как плавает в бассейне ребенок, лет 10, там конечно куча компенсаций в организме, мне его кроль не понравился, руки разбрасывает. Мышечной силы нет.
Потом заплакал уже, говорит очки слетели, не видит. По моему он просто устал так плавать. Мама говорит, что хнычет по поводу и без. А по моему он не может больше так "грести"..


----------



## илья1980 (14 Май 2021)

Привет коллеги)
был очередной раз у мануала
опять мне он в рот залезал)-больно пипец)
ну а так пока ну как то живу !только вот магазины победить не могу так же и открытые простанства(
сразу что то в затылке щелк и меня как не хорошо ведет(
почему так мозг работает не понятно)
завтра вот на стоячий концерт идти )посмотрим ..хорошо там выпить можно)


----------



## Дина (14 Май 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> почему так мозг работает не понятно)


Т.е. Вы все-таки пришли к выводу, что проблема в мозге или просто так выразились?
А что мануальщик делает во рту я стесняюсь спросить? Правит мышцы шеи изнутри?🤔


----------



## илья1980 (14 Май 2021)

Про мозг это олегория) хотя конечно психосоматика есть
А правили не шею а типа клиновидную что там) короче расслаблялили челюсть


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Май 2021)

В магазине конционеры, и мозг так себя ведёт.
Я думаю, стоячий концерт наверное нормально будет.

К стати, очень не плохо помогает, когда правят челюсть.


----------



## Дина (14 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, да наверное когда хоть что-нибудь правят неплохо помогает. Если не навредит, конечно 😎. Водила тут дочь на массаж, подумала может себе поделать, но столько на животе я опасаюсь лежать.


----------



## Kaprikon (14 Май 2021)

@Дина, почему на животе не сможете?
Я на спине не могу, могу каким то комком, поджав ногу.
Пока у меня ничего так с руками было, я себе его сама делала, начиная со стоп заканчивая трапециями, считая до 500. Очень так хорошо помогало.
Сейчас мне массаж нужно каждый день делать, мягкий.
Мну немного сама, мягко не получается пока,  по привычке сильно жёстко делаю
Самомассаж очень долго держал меня от всяких целлюлитов и проч неприятностей.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (15 Май 2021)

> А что мануальщик делает во рту я стесняюсь спросить? Правит мышцы шеи изнутри?🤔


Скорей всего это был буккальный массаж


----------



## илья1980 (15 Май 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Про мозг это олегория) хотя конечно психосоматика есть
> А правили не шею а типа клиновидную что там) короче расслаблялили челюсть





> Скорей всего это был буккальный массаж


ну примерно так )
всеровно чуть волнуюсь зажим и понеслось)
что так там зажимает не понятно) и правда челюсть болеть начинает раньше пока не сказали не замечал)
какие же мы люди нежные)



Kaprikon написал(а):


> В магазине конционеры, и мозг так себя ведёт.
> Я думаю, стоячий концерт наверное нормально будет.


да нет от кондеев ) я думаю это что типа панической атаки на нее больше похоже
я раньше когда более менее был примерно такое состояние например в дутифри когда по коридору идешь!мосты например
высота для меня вообще много лет закрытая тема(
вестибулярочка тоже шалит короче


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Май 2021)

Вестибулярочка шалит от уха, мозжечка или не правильного положения стопы, когда она развернута во внутрь и не работает при шаге нормально, голова и все тело механически уходит вперед. Но не от панических атак.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Вестибулярочка шалит от уха, мозжечка или не правильного положения стопы, когда она развернута во внутрь и не работает при шаге нормально, голова и все тело механически уходит вперед. Но не от панических атак.


ну тогда я не знаю что это!мозжечок я вроде проверил!шатает прям затылком


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Май 2021)

А что там в затылке?
Лицевой нерв, ухо, или артерия, если все это в порядке.


----------



## илья1980 (16 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, а что там) бог его знает
Не чего не болит просто теряю ориентацию в пространстве
Может вчера на концерте долго отстоял и что там сместилось
Черт его знает
Хотя утром норм все было
Вышел на открытую площадку и только успел за перило схватиться!
Не было не страха не чего
И так вот колбасит до конца дня


----------



## Kaprikon (16 Май 2021)

Меня "колбасит" так же.
Посмотрите может тема Larisa74,вам поможет.
Колбасит по 12 часов, от любой нагрузки.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Май 2021)

да я все думаю пить или не пить ад
вот в чем вопрос)
не станет ли хуже


----------



## Дина (17 Май 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> да я все думаю пить или не пить ад


Станет хуже-отмЕните или замЕните на другой препарат. Это же не инсулин.


----------



## горошек (17 Май 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> не станет ли хуже


А по каким причинам может стать хуже? Вроде, никому не становилось ещё, ни больным, ни здоровым. Если только людям с сильным самовнушением.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Май 2021)

@горошек, обидно что последние недели 2-3 чуствовал себя относительно нормально
а туц бац и 3 день шатает (так обидно
ради эсперемента можно конечно пробовать попить ад как раз на месяц есть рецепт


----------



## Дина (17 Май 2021)

@илья1980, месяц для АД маленький срок.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Май 2021)

@Дина, да хоть что то будет хотя бы понятно
Но правда ставку неврологи на ад не делают как не странно


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Май 2021)

@илья1980, а какой диагноз, хотя бы рабочий?


----------



## горошек (17 Май 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> обидно что последние недели 2-3 чуствовал себя относительно нормально


Ну хоть какой-то просвет был, значит есть надежда, что и ещё будет. 


илья1980 написал(а):


> можно конечно пробовать попить ад


Не мона, а нуна 🤪


----------



## илья1980 (17 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> ...а какой диагноз, хотя бы рабочий?


ни какого))))пока опорно двигательный внчс и се
три часа героически на концерте отстоял плюс минус пару голова покружилась и все!
а тут 2 день пипец(
просто подошел к магазину встретить человека и чувствую поплыл
не было не страха не чего
смотрю на самокат он двоиться
сегодня тоже гуляли стою на светофоре и опять поплыл
я не понимаю что это
прям как буто где то кто ногой на артерию наступает и почему начинает еще болеть поясница
и опять затылок как в тумане ну елки палки



горошек написал(а):


> Ну хоть какой-то просвет был, значит есть надежда, что и ещё будет.
> 
> Не мона, а нуна 🤪


ну да она как правило умирает последней)только ну год уже 
тонны лекарств остеопатов уколов массажей 
а как в магазин захожу или на открытуюж площадь тут все голова (затылок отключаеться)


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Май 2021)

Вы можете сидеть?


----------



## илья1980 (17 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, это мое любимое занятие)


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Май 2021)

Тогда вы должны ходить, я сидеть не могу, меня в сторону складывает.
Пробуйте ады с прикрытием.

Шею "разрабатываю" на манжете от тонометра.
Ложусь на него и поднимаю.

Качает потому, что повышена возбудимость нервной системы.
Меня не качает, меня "отключает", от резких движений, и сидеть я не могу.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Качает потому, что повышена возбудимость нервной системы.
> Меня не качает, меня "отключает", от резких движений, и сидеть я не могу.


вот меня тоже именно отключает!такие временые пропадания

самое обидное как пришла жара в москву так меня опять знобит внутрення тряска тревога и так каждый год)
месяц ни каких тревог и на тебе

у меня был опыт приема ад очень много лет назад !синдром отмены помню до сих пор(
если бы не было таких отключений то я бы справился бы но увы они не уходят и могут настигнуть в самый неполдходящий момент
а прикрытия мне почему то не назначили -мол пей 50мг и не бойся не чего с тобой не будет -ты здоровый и большой

ну что ж коллеги завтра иду сдаваться в аптеку за ад)
попробуем что за зверь

коллеги!а может просто фенебут попробовать или афабозол!!
кстати мне после ноотропов как то легче и голова мень кружит уж не знаю
как заканчиваю через день все по новой


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Май 2021)

Вегетативная дисфункция.
Тут сейчас про панические атаки заговорят, и ВдС.
Она управляет мышцами, ровностью, если это не ухо.
Почитайте тему Котенка.

Меня не шатает, когда хожу.
По большому счету и не шатало.
Парастезия, а за ней очень сильный болевой синдром, а посл него шатает.
Фенибут вроде ничего, но по моему он мел.
А а черепе то что?


----------



## горошек (20 Май 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> коллеги!а может просто фенебут попробовать или афабозол!!
> кстати мне после ноотропов как то легче и голова мень кружит уж не знаю
> как заканчиваю через день все по новой


Афобозол почему бы и нет? Он вообще безопасный. Но мне врач говорила, что полностью проблема он устранить на может, типа как конфетка, сладко только когда пьёшь. Фенибут уже посерьёзнее. И он лает разные реакции у разных людей. Но попробовать все же не критично.


----------



## Дина (20 Май 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Афобозол почему бы и нет? Он вообще безопасный. Но мне врач говорила, что полностью проблема он устранить на может, типа как конфетка, сладко только когда пьёшь. Фенибут уже посерьёзнее. И он лает разные реакции у разных людей. Но попробовать все же не критично.


Да афобазол не просто безопасный, он, мне кажется, безрезультатный в принципе.
А вообще, мое мнение, что все препараты для лечения ГТР и экзогенных депрессий работают по принципу "поуспокаиваем человека, а там, глядишь, проблема рассосётся сама". И если она рассосалась, то лекарства больше не нужны, а если нет...


----------



## горошек (21 Май 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Да афобазол не просто безопасный, он, мне кажется, безрезультатный в принципе.


Ну и я, и все мои знакомые, эффект от него ощущали. Реально прям меняет восприятие жизни на положительное. 


Дина написал(а):


> А вообще, мое мнение, что все препараты для лечения ГТР и экзогенных депрессий работают по принципу "поуспокаиваем человека, а там, глядишь, проблема рассосётся сама". И если она рассосалась, то лекарства больше не нужны, а если нет...


Вполне может быть. Я тоже всегда думаю, что лечить неврозы и депрессии бесполезно, если не устранить их причину.


----------



## darling (21 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Фенибут вроде ничего, но по моему он мел.


Латвийский не мел. Хороший препарат.


----------



## darling (21 Май 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> у меня был опыт приема ад очень много лет назад !синдром отмены помню до сих пор(


психотерапевт  назначила флуоксетин 40мг в сутки. Ещё давно 3 или 4 года назад. Сейчас вновь на нём (с её назн) Нормальный мягкий стабильный АД. По цене приемлем.  Настроение ровнее ,без взлётов и падений. Принимаю всё,так как есть.


----------



## илья1980 (21 Май 2021)

Мне вот золофт назначили ( 
Ну думаю если неврологию не убрать хоть отпейся ими (
Стою вчера наклонил голову а у меня в глазах предмет дёргается ( ну пипец какой-то
Мануал как то на меня с недоверием смотрит! Кажется что он не особо верит в успех хотя дядька не разговорчивый
И раз в две недели как уж очень мало


----------



## Дина (21 Май 2021)

Мужу золофт назначали-за 2 месяца никакого значимого эффекта не было. Хотя вроде препарат хороший, довольно современный и т.д. и т.п. Бился с ним психиатр, бился, так амитриптилин и выписал. 
А я свое лекарство знаю, только его мне никто не выпишет. Называется: дети в лагерях, муж в отпуске🤣.


----------



## AlexSam (21 Май 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Мне вот золофт назначили (
> Ну думаю если неврологию не убрать хоть отпейся ими


Здравствуйте!
Любой препарат нужно подбирать, дозу, курс. Нужен врач-специалист.
В организме все взаимосвязано, психо-эмоциональная сфера, нервная система и мышечная. И адаптационные возможности организма не безграничны. Дайте поддержку, хватит уже сомневаться.)


горошек написал(а):


> Вполне может быть. Я тоже всегда думаю, что лечить неврозы и депрессии бесполезно, если не устранить их причину.


Бывает, что причину не устранить.
Думаю, что для закрепления медикаментозного результата нужна психологическая ЛФК. Найти свою методику, научиться справляться со стрессами, изменять тип мышления и отношение к проблеме.


----------



## илья1980 (22 Май 2021)

сегодня отгуляли 4 часа по паркам !если не ежик в тумане в затылке то ни какой депрессии и тревоги)эх
списался тут с двумя ребятами с похожей историей !
конечно путь они прошли долгий затраный но забыли про болячку навсегда
будем бороться


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Май 2021)

Медленные растягивающие движения на сопротивление?
Это хорошая штука, но будет больно.


----------



## Дина (22 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, мне кажется, на этом форуме болью никого не напугать, увы.


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Май 2021)

Не Дина, если это то, о чем я думаю, то больно и сильно.
И дорого. Сеанс по моему 3 тыс.
К стати помогает.
Только смотря от чего.


----------



## Дина (22 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, воздействие по типу замещения, что ли? Потянем в одном месте до состояния "искры из глаз", после этого неделю потянутое будет так болеть, что пациент забудет обо всех других болях и состояниях в организме😉. Шутка, конечно. 
Вообще, я с недоверием отношусь ко всяким воздействиям с сильной болью. Все же повредить что-то в человеке довольно легко.


----------



## darling (23 Май 2021)

Через боль и страдания-не вариант .
Для меня только щадящие движения Слушать себя и своё тело. 
Жизнь продолжается.
Бывает и хуже. Поднимусь на четвёртый этаж-там химиотерапию проводят. Взгляну на пациентов.Молодых очень много  Там между жизнью и смертью. Понимаю что моя болячка на сегодня зависит только от меня.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Май 2021)

илья1980 потом расскажет.


----------



## горошек (23 Май 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Бывает, что причину не устранить.
> Думаю, что для закрепления медикаментозного результата нужна психологическая ЛФК. Найти свою методику, научиться справляться со стрессами, изменять тип мышления и отношение к проблеме.


Конечно, да, но правда не знаю, на сколько бывает это эффективно в реально тяжёлых ситуациях. Порой, без медикоментозного лечения, у человека даже нет желания всем этим заниматься. Может, конечно, есть профессионалы, которые находят какие-то волшебные слова, но чаще всего люди годами ходят слушать эти бесконечные "бла-бла-бла" и играть в игры психологов, которые за рамки игры так и не выходят. А денег на это уходит немерено! Далеко не каждый себе позволит. Вот слушала ту же Юлю Ахмедову, ходит к психотерапевту, а проблема её не уходит. Замороченная вся какая-то, харассментом своим и прочим. И думаешь: а смотрела бы на жизнь попроще, может вышла б замуж уже, родила, появились другие заботы и новый смысл и радость в жизни.... Но, как-то не поспособствовали этому сеансы психотерапии....


----------



## darling (23 Май 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> .. Но, как-то не поспособствовали этому сеансы психотерапии....


всё верно.Помогает не всегда и всем Мне повезло.Была и есть классный специалист -женщина психотерапевт. Тихий приятный спокойный голос просто завораживает. 
Проблему поняла сразу .Работала с ней сама. Справилась.
На сегодня понимаю своё состояние Изменение образа жизни -обязательно.


----------



## Дина (23 Май 2021)

В случаях, когда ситуацию невозможно изменить психолог/психотерапевт учит изменить свое отношение к ситуации. Но да, для того, чтобы человек смог хотя бы начать что-то менять без медикаментов не обойтись.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Май 2021)

Ребята, нужен специалист по работе с мышцами 
Вот, доктор Рудковский 
Кто в Москве - шагом марш к Андрею Иосифовичу
Психологи - не вариант 
Они мышцы не лечат


----------



## горошек (23 Май 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> В случаях, когда ситуацию невозможно изменить психолог/психотерапевт учит изменить свое отношение к ситуации. Но да, для того, чтобы человек смог хотя бы начать что-то менять без медикаментов не обойтись.


Это да. Но я прям таких хороших психологов не встречала. В основном, они зациклены на своих психологических приёмчиках больше, чем на результате от них. И ещё на зарабатывании денег для себя. И часто, страшно далеки они от народа.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Май 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Это да. Но я прям таких хороших психологов не встречала. В основном, они зациклены на своих психологических приёмчиках больше, чем на результате от них. И ещё на зарабатывании денег для себя. И часто, страшно далеки они от народа.


Вот как раз такие попадались мне, полностью в них разочарована


----------



## илья1980 (23 Май 2021)

Мне психолог и Тенотен в свое время помог ! Но меня конечно так не колбасило)
Ходит вроде хожу но так не весело то спина то поясница то шея но лучше чем зимой конечно
Грандаксин я кстати пил зимой вегетатика была значительно легче но проблем с мышщами и ТД не решило но было да легче
Сегодня вот ходили по магазинам но вот не получается у меня там и все сразу плыву открытые пространства и ТД вот не понимаю я как это работает 
И главное не делать резких движений
Шея и затылок сразу как ёжик в тумане и понеслось
И конечно когда уже ставят внчс и говорят иди и делай челюсть  ..)
Вот так уже 5 неврологов
И ведь все не бесплатные и всем как будто пофиг
Все обещают поставить на ноги но пока что то ни как)
Хотя из историй прочитанных тут и со многими поговорив понимаю что путь долгий но знать точно дорогу)
На сегодня я наверное как в начале болезни что уже хорошо 
Но то что ЦНС летит на этой почве это точно
А может до конца уже и не получиться черт его знает
Кстати высоту мосты открытые пространства я сколько себя помню плохо переносил ! Вестибулярный аппарат всегда так себе был
Вчера кстати катался на велосипеде)
Потом качало прилично !
Буду держать вас в курсе
В пятницу поеду за новыми таблетками уколами и ТД( плюс заеду к прошлому остеопату


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Май 2021)

@илья1980, а ребята с которыми вы собирались заниматься, вы передумали к ним ехать?
Работает это так, шалит вегетативная нервная система из за проблем с сосудами.
Я бы золофт сейчас попила, мне за рецептом не доехать.


----------



## горошек (23 Май 2021)

@илья1980, а настоечки вы пробовали пить? Вот вполне действенны бывают при вегетатике.


----------



## Kaprikon (23 Май 2021)

Ага, они на спирту 🌹  🌹 
Мне пустырник хорошо идёт из настоечек)


----------



## горошек (23 Май 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ага, они на спирту
> Мне пустырник хорошо идёт из настоечек)


А я их в комплексе пью 🙂


----------



## Дина (23 Май 2021)

Федор Петрович написал недавно, что растительные успокоительные работают в 3-4-х кратной дозировке от той, что в инструкции. Но меня и такая не берет (пустырник в таблетках). Может и правда настойку попробовать?🤔


----------



## горошек (23 Май 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Может и правда настойку попробовать?🤔


Настойки работают точно лучше, чем таблетки. Особенно в тёплое питье между едой. Но в три раза я б не превышала. А вот смешать 2-3 в нормальной дозировке можно попробовать. Например, валерьянку с пионом 2 раза в день, а на ночь это ещё и с пустырником. Ну, хотя Фёдор Петрович и тройной объём может может себе позволить, но нам дамам это вряд ли подойдёт 🙂


----------



## Дина (23 Май 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> А вот смешать 2-3 в нормальной дозировке можно попробовать. Например, валерьянку с пионом 2 раза в день, а на ночь это ещё и с пустырником. Ну, хотя Фёдор Петрович и тройной объём может может себе позволить, но нам дамам это вряд ли подойдёт 🙂


Да я от такой дозы "наклюкаюсь в зюзю"🤪🤣. Но общий посыл поняла. Валерьянка на меня не действует, а вот пион можно.


----------



## горошек (23 Май 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Валерьянка на меня не действует, а вот пион можно.


Да попробуйте все вместе, можно ещё и боярышник, но вот правда, лучше в тёплое питье и медленно...


----------



## илья1980 (24 Май 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> @илья1980, а настоечки вы пробовали пить? Вот вполне действенны бывают при вегетатике.


пью сейчас!ну так да чуть легче
но коньяк лучше)



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Илья 1980, а ребята с которыми вы собирались заниматься, вы передумали к ним ехать?
> Работает это так, шалит вегетативная нервная система из за проблем с сосудами.
> Я бы золофт сейчас попила, мне за рецептом недоехать.


я два раза там был!но мне кажеться они не особо понимают что у меня!то к стамотологу иди то отолоневрологу!
я когда ноотропы пил было кстати легче
только прием заканчиваю через пару дней все возвращаеться
а так что то думаю а не вестибулярка ли у меня вообще
хотя говорят от шеи вестибулярка тоже летит
золофт пока не пил
я только с бывшей померился а там говорят либидо умирает)


----------



## горошек (24 Май 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> пью сейчас!ну так да чуть легче
> но коньяк лучше)


Может и да, но его систематически все же не стоит 😁😏. А вот настоечки можно. Попробуйте попить хотя бы месяц. Утром и в обед 30 капель пиона + 20 валерьянки или боярышника, а на ночь тоже самое + 40 капель пустырника. Даже если и не поможет, то вы ничего не потеряете, ни по деньгам, ни по здоровью. Хотя я уверена, что хоть какой-то эффект будет. Но вы мужчина, может вам дозу и чуть побольше сделать для себя.


----------



## AlexSam (24 Май 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Конечно, да, но правда не знаю, на сколько бывает это эффективно в реально тяжёлых ситуациях. Порой, без медикоментозного лечения, у человека даже нет желания всем этим заниматься. Может, конечно, есть профессионалы, которые находят какие-то волшебные слова, но чаще всего люди годами ходят слушать эти бесконечные "бла-бла-бла" и играть в игры психологов, которые за рамки игры так и не выходят. А денег на это уходит немерено! Далеко не каждый себе позволит. Вот слушала ту же Юлю Ахмедову, ходит к психотерапевту, а проблема её не уходит. Замороченная вся какая-то, харассментом своим и прочим. И думаешь: а смотрела бы на жизнь попроще, может вышла б замуж уже, родила, появились другие заботы и новый смысл и радость в жизни.... Но, как-то не поспособствовали этому сеансы психотерапии....


Я это же имела в виду.) Без АД -депрессии, ПА, фобии  и т.д.- не победить. Но и надеяться на чудо-таблетку наивно, если не устранён травмирующий фактор. Все вернётся. К примеру муж пьёт и бьет. Она вся в депрессии, страхе, тревоге за детей и будущее.  Спина болит,  все болит, все расклеилось...Хоть 10 курсов АД пропить. Нужно что-то менять. Нужно работать с мыслями, со своим отношением к себе и жизни. Но сначала АД, транки и т.д. для твердости духа.) но под контролем специалиста, это не аскорбинка.
Да, это опять, везде и всюду. Как найти хорошего специалиста, своего и неравнодушного?!?
А про «попроще смотрела на жизнь», это точно, обычно такими проблемами и страдают впечатлительные, «тонкие натуры».



Дина написал(а):


> . Но меня и такая не берет (пустырник в таблетках). Может и правда настойку попробовать?🤔


У растительных препаратов накопительный эффект и длительный курс. Минимум месяц. Согласна с Горошек. Лучше комбинировать. Я пью в таблетках валериану и пустырник+гр.вит.В. 2 р/день около месяца. Давление выравнивается.


----------



## Дина (24 Май 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Минимум месяц.


Прошёл уже. Поэтому я уже набулькалась настоечек в чае, жду-с. Кстати, на вкус вполне ничего.


----------



## darling (25 Май 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Поэтому я уже набулькалась настоечек в чае, жду-с. Кстати, на вкус вполне ничего.


я бы тоже хотела настоечек набулькаться.Особенно с ароматным чаем. У меня габапентин и флуоксетин-нельзя. Настойки-спирт. Хоть и в каплях. Голова уедет. Улыбнуло.


AlexSam написал(а):


> Как найти хорошего специалиста, своего и неравнодушного?!?
> А про «попроще смотрела на жизнь», это точно, обычно такими проблемами и страдают впечатлительные, «тонкие натуры».



Хороший специалист-это полдела. Всё остальное зависит от самой себя. Если захотеть и верить можно справиться  
Лекарства-это костылики. Только на время.
Говорят с проблемой нужно переспать. Быть готовой к взлёту и падению-это нормально.
Спокойно.Никому ничего не доказывать.
Достойное по делам моим приемлю Не роптать.Стараться стать лучше.


----------



## илья1980 (26 Май 2021)

Сегодня был у прошлого остеопата со снимакми мрт!
про дисвункцию внчс говорит оня вторична да и слабая !настаивает опять на остеофите и мышцах)
вот так и живем)
неврололги говрят остеофит опереция остеоапт что лечиться) 
что касаеться мышщыц то сегодня отходили 3 часа грудной отваливаеться но да бог  сним)
а вестибулярка конечно не к черту 
короче опять загадка)
ну может прежнем я и не стану но есть к чему стремиться)
прада работать на докторов порядком надоело)


----------



## Kaprikon (26 Май 2021)

@илья1980, на остеофите операция какая?


----------



## илья1980 (26 Май 2021)

@Kaprikon, не знаю !наверное как на грыже
ну я пока хожу медленно главное головой не вертеть)
а так постоял сегодня мяч покидал голова все время к верху!ну и как следсвие мышщы и заносы)
короче где то пережим идет и все тут
короче история не новая но как решить ее пока вопрос
но все таки кризис зимний ушел слава богу
но работать есть еще над чем


----------



## Виктор-72 (27 Май 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> я только с бывшей померился а там говорят либидо умирает)


Бывших не бывает. Любофф она такая =)


----------



## илья1980 (27 Май 2021)

@Виктор-72, а тут антидепресанты ну совсем не в тему)


----------



## Дина (27 Май 2021)

@илья1980, ад, конечно могут влиять, но как там в анекдоте про мужчину с одним пальцем🤣🤣🤣.
Я вот себе назначу (если МРТ не найдёт грубых патологий в ГМ) курс амитриптилина. Буду свою ГБН лечить. А то может невролог стрезам выпишет все же. Никакие побочки уже не пугают настолько достало это состояние: голова не то, чтобы болит, она ПОбаливает, но так муторно.


----------



## илья1980 (28 Май 2021)

а я вот все больше стал склоняться к операции !
достал меня этот остеофит уже
а сегодня почему болит ну вся спина что бы ее)


----------



## Виктор-72 (28 Май 2021)

@илья1980, а у меня 1,5 года после операции, а болит каждый день.
А сегодня болит так, что кушаю обезболивающие. Операция - выход? И да и нет. Примерно, как монетку кинуть. Да и статистика именно такая же.


----------



## илья1980 (28 Май 2021)

@Виктор-72, согласен(скорее не боли а вроде как пережимает артерию
сегодня вот болит вся спина аж встать не могу
ну а про пороты голвы ..сразу в занос(
а завтра меня ждал шашлых эх
и врач мой сегодня заболе(
как то я не так лечусь)


----------



## илья1980 (5 Июн 2021)

Коллеги привет)
Сегодня у меня юбилей год болезни и новый подход к новому неврологу))
Мой новый старый невролог который поставил внчс пропал))
Короче новый мусорный диагноз
Синдром позвоночной артерии на фоне остехондроза
И назначение на 80 т руб
Люблю Москву (
Понравилось только капельницы парацетама наверное попробую
А так говорит мышщы твои зло ..


----------



## Kaprikon (5 Июн 2021)

Илья, так оно так и есть.
Там, где "забита" артерия, получается такой отек на трапеции, который я думаю и у вас тоже, трещит и хрустит.
Очередное КТ показало нарушение венозного оттока, больше справа.


----------



## AlexSam (6 Июн 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> @Виктор-72, а тут антидепресанты ну совсем не в тему)


АД разные, есть которые повышают либидо, есть устраняют  неадекватное пищевое поведение ( для похудения напр.), есть для улучшения сна или улучшение настроения( активация). Для этого и нужен специалист. Лучше психиатр.


----------



## горошек (6 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> АД разные, есть которые повышают либидо,


Никогда про такие не слышала. Их же функция понижать возбудимость, любую и понизят. 


AlexSam написал(а):


> есть устраняют неадекватное пищевое поведение ( для похудения напр.),


И это вроде тоже рассчитано на индивидуальную реакцию, т к в описании побочных эффектов к одному и тому же препарату написано, что возможно как снижение так и набор веса.


----------



## AlexSam (7 Июн 2021)

Не всегда.) Есть побочные реакции, а есть действие. Погуглите мед .статьи у психиатров. Пример,  можно в инструкции прочитать,флуоксетин при буллемическом неврозе назначают: снижает аппетит и тягу к  перееданию. Триттико в показаниях есть повышение либидо и потенции при депрессиях и без. Есть с анксиолитический эффектом, есть с седативным,  есть для нормализации сна. Нужен хороший психиатр), который учтёт все показания, лекарственное взаимодействие и противопоказания.


----------



## darling (7 Июн 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> И назначение на 80 т руб
> Люблю Москву (
> Понравилось только капельницы парацетама наверное попробуо



Илья,привет! 80тр -однако!
У нас в пол-ке два невролога.
Одна говорит-дорогие таблетки не покупай,носи корсет. Всё! Когда-то устаканится,закостенеет смешенный позвонок.Прикольная тётка.
Вторая-назначает по полной программе.  Во мне плавает 9тр. 
Эффект? Особого улучшения не почувствовала.

Капельницы с ноотропами всегда хорошо. Можно в/в струйно. Голова становится чистой,ясной. Жить веселее.



Виктор-72 написал(а):


> А сегодня болит так, что кушаю обезболивающие. Операция - выход? И да и нет. Примерно, как монетку кинуть. Да и статистика именно такая же.



 согласна полностью.


----------



## илья1980 (8 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Капельницы с ноотропами всегда хорошо. Можно в/в струйно. Голова становится чистой,ясной. Жить веселее.


что касается капельниц с меня просят 2100р за одну(((
вот думаю уколы может
вчера нашел человека спеца по мышцам ух он меня крутил и жал)говорит я весь перекручен иголки ставил еще
ну пока сошлись на лордозе и тд следствие стали сосуды пережимать(


----------



## Дина (8 Июн 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> что касается капельниц с меня просят 2100р за одну(((


Ну, смотря что за лекарства. Если у нас поставить капельницу на дому со своими лекарствами и системой стоит 300-500 рублей, то с учётом лекарств, наценками клиники или жадностью частного врача то в крупном городе цене в 2100 удивляться не приходится.
Кстати, сегодня невролог мне рассказывала про кровоснабжение мозга и смысл такой (Федор Петрович тоже об этом писал неоднократно, приводя в пример летчиков), что мозг снабжается кровью несколькими сосудами, идущими и сзади и спереди. И никакие "зажимы от сколиозов/лордозов или каких-то протрузий" не способны настолько перекрыть кровоток, чтобы мозг начал ощутимо страдать потому что другие сосуды возьмут на себя компенсаторную нагрузку. А вот что НС может "на раз"-так это закрепить чрезмерную вегетативную реакцию, например, по типу головокружения или какой-либо парестезии и потом выдавать ее по поводу и без.
Надо Вам найти "своего" врача, которому Вы будете доверять. Вы МРТ мозга делали (не помню уже из темы)? Это же такая песТня: если неподготовленный человек будет читать расшифровку МРТ обычного пациента 40+ со всеми накопившимися изменениями или врождёнными особенностями, то и в панику недолго удариться.


----------



## AlexSam (8 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Это же такая песТня: если неподготовленный человек будет читать расшифровку МРТ обычного пациента 40+ со всеми накопившимися изменениями или врождёнными особенностями, то и в панику недолго удариться.


Любое заболевание будет смертельным, если хорошо погуглить.))

Всем здравствовать и не поддаваться болезням!


----------



## Дина (8 Июн 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Любое заболевание будет смертельным, если хорошо погуглить.))


Когда я смотрела что за зверь такой глиоз, то в первых ссылках было нечто вроде "сколько живут с глиозом" и "глиоз признак скорой внезапной смерти"🤣. Но, подумав, что если пока помню 20-ти значные номера счетов и кучу КБК и ложку до рта доношу, то не все так страшно. Невролог меня поддержала.


----------



## илья1980 (8 Июн 2021)

на описании мрт у меня все как у младенца)
то мотом невролог нашел глиоз и маленького киари)
кстати возил сегодня маму тоже к неврологу(прости господи еще одному)
короче) теперь сосуды головы лечат в том числе и ад ..вот это поворот !!)
типа да тебя шатает и тд но плюс летит цнс на этом фоне и подключаеться еще и психогенное головокружение
и ад она теперь прописывает всем вместе с ноотропами от 20 лет до 80 пофиг)
хорошо говорит помогает)
я кстати зимой всятаки грандаксин пропил -да хорошо тревогу снимает но как то на сосудах и мышщах и качание не особо помогло 
но то что реакция на это мень факт)
пойду завтра за добавкой и иголками)
вчерашенго массажа хватило мне увы только на день(сегодня опять ежик в тумане)
но зато вчера в первый раз за год чувствавал себя человеком ну практически)
есть к чему стремиться)

ой забыл-мне еще вчера что то про вену которая под ключицой находиться говорили
что там пережаем мол и тоже может давать такую штуку
кстати и началось то у меня от сердца к голове а потом уже шатания 
короче ищим доктора хауса


----------



## darling (9 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> помню 20-ти значные номера счетов и кучу КБК и ложку до рта доношу, то не все так страшно. Невролог меня поддержала.


 до рта доношу,а вот с памятью что-то стало. Ноотропы? Кроссворды!


----------



## илья1980 (11 Июн 2021)

эх, хруснул мне сегодня рефлексотеропевт зачем то шею
ух шатает меня дико
но зато спина не так болит


----------



## ~Наталья~ (11 Июн 2021)

Так не надо ходить туда вообще, где так делают , внезапно и резко


----------



## Дина (11 Июн 2021)

@илья1980, Вы понимаете, что это может быть ОЧЕНЬ чревато и при этом никто никакой ответственности за ваше здоровье не несет.


----------



## илья1980 (11 Июн 2021)

да все я понимаю!вообще он по мышщам специалист
жмет меня как зверь ксати спине стало лучше и осанка выпрявляяться 1зачем он хрустеть начал не понятно
в понедельник тоже хрустел и ксати было норм
в следующий раз скажу ему что не стоит
а так по все идет к нестабильности видимо)
других причин нет
сейчас в воротнике походил стало получше


----------



## илья1980 (11 Июн 2021)

А так коллеги как мне все это надоело (
Прошел год денег отдал немерено
Наверное просто надо забить
Сколько нам всевышний отмерил столько и проживем


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Июн 2021)

@илья1980, есть антидепресант и нейролептик, иногда просто нейролептик.
Когда шатает.
Лучше конечно от них избавляться доступными способами.
Капельницы?
Во &первых, если там лопатка выше или ниже, лекарство может и не доходить в нужно место. А только портит вам вены.
Если капельницы, нужно убирать причину нарушения липидного обмена.
А он может быть связан с печенью, почками, ну и наследственность, если у кого проблема такая была.
Если попробовать разобраться и с тем и с этим, то может можно добиться лучшего результата.
Плюс нейропатия, там уже другое лечение.
Цинаризин, я не знаю, для чего?
Можно попробовать бетасерк.
Ещё шатать может от лицевого нерва.
Его может раздражать ваш ненавистный остерфит.
Получается такая "бяка" дискомодулярным коныликт.
Там тоже другое лечение.
Цинаризин там вообще не о чем.
По большому счету можно попробовать мышцы расслабить, если они захотят.
Если "скрипит" место, где лопатка, это отек. Он возникает там, потому, что нарушено кровоснабжение или в голове или в ПА.
Вы ещё молчите про нестабильность.
Судя по фото, скорее всего, ее нет.
Но можно сделать снимки, для уверенности.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Июн 2021)

Про нестабильность я соберусь сделать снимок
С мышщами сейчас работаем я их конечно запустил безумно
А так фиг его знает
Я понимаю что кровь не идёт к мозжечку и меня так колбасит
Сейчас увы у молодых неврологов есть теория что если есть киари и есть симптоматика то размер не имеет значения (


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Июн 2021)

Если крови не идёт к мозжечку, то это кирдык мозжечку.
С мышцами там бесполезно работать, будет возвращаться все на свое место.
И что говорят молодые неврологи по поводу лечения?


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

@илья1980, мне невролог назначила антидепрессант и я зашла на форум нейролептик.ру посмотреть какое лекарство с выписанным действующим веществом лучше купить. Ну и потом пробежалась по некоторым темам. Все симптомы, которые Вы описываете, встречаются через каждую вторую тему. Так же люди при появлении таких симптомов начинали обследоваться, в большинстве случаев у них находили некоторые изменения-дегенеративные в основном, у кого-то вообще идеально все было, но при этом их шатало-мотало вплоть до невозможности выйти на улицу, у кого-то были изменения, но симптомы не соответствовали этим изменениям.
Да, и многие очень долго подбирали схему, а кто-то так и не подобрал оптимальную, т.к. вылечат головокружение, начнётся апатия, вылечат апатию-начнутся проблемы со сном.
Ну там так же, как и на этом форуме, пишут в основном те, кто никак не выйдет в комиссию, а так много тем закрытых-думаю эти люди восстановились до приемлемого уровня жизни.
Это я не к тому, чтобы Вы лечились АД, просто жалобы с ваших как под копирку и даже сильнее симптомы. И таких людей много и многим лечение начинал назначать невролог, а уже если схема не решала проблемы, то подключали психиатра единственно потому, что неврологи не всё могут выписывать да и сложные схемы все же не их прерогатива.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Июн 2021)

Депрессанты и неврологи не лечат проблемы с мышцами
Если проблема действительно в мышцах, нужен специалист по работе с ними, это может быть грамотный врач массажист, грамотный мануальный терапевт 
Но нужно, чтобы лечили именно мышцы, не хрустели и не хряпали


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

@Larisa74, ага, если проблема именно в мышцах, но за год там уже такой снежный ком нарос, что даже если проблема и была ТОЛЬКО в мышцах (что сомнительно), то теперь НС так "назакрепляла" негативную симптоматику, что этот порочный круг надо в любом случае разрывать.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Июн 2021)

Когда подключают психиатра, надо бежать бегом, Вас просто уже затянули в болото 
Вижу, что куда ни зайди, в каждой теме доктора форума дают полезные рекомендации 
А пациенты  в темах заваливают докторов вопросами и получают от докторов разумные ответы 
Но... Ответы докторов часто остаются просто в виртуальном пространстве, ими не пользуются, а продолжают мусолить, еще добавляя свои не совсем адекватные рассуждения 
Это я не конкретно к кому-то обращаюсь, это тенденция а любой теме 
Считаю, пора оторвать попу от стула и обратиться к докторам форума, которые вас, господа пациенты, консультируют
Врачи тратят свое время, они вас уже знают, единственное, что надо сделать, записаться на очную консультацию и определиться очно с планом действий 
Возможно, кому-то нравится быть не здоровым, есть же понятие Вторичная выгода 
Вы чем-то объединены, глядишь, общая тема для писанины есть...


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

И @илья1980 вроде бы из Москвы, судя по профилю, а доктор @AIR у нас разве не в Москве принимает? Вот кто бы все расставил по местам.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> И @илья1980 вроде бы из Москвы, судя по профилю, а доктор @AIR у нас разве не в Москве принимает? Вот кто бы все расставил по местам.


доктору айр я писал он в отпуске!но ехать мне до него очень далеко!москва большая да и стоит он не дешево



Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если крови не идёт к мозжечку, то это кирдык мозжечку.
> С мышцами там бесполезно работать, будет возвращаться все на свое место.
> И что говорят молодые неврологи по поводу лечения?


так мозжечку и кирдык


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> доктору айр я писал он в отпуске!но ехать мне до него очень далеко!москва большая да и стоит он не дешево


Тут я даже не знаю что сказать. Дорого-да, аргумент, но сколько уже потрачено и сколько будет потрачено на тех, кто вам там "щелкает"... Ну а про расстояние даже не аргумент-народ самолётами летает к нужным специалистам.
Но, конечно, Вы взрослый человек, сами выбираете стратегию обследования и лечения.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Тут я даже не знаю что сказать. Дорого-да, аргумент, но сколько уже потрачено и сколько будет потрачено на тех, кто вам там "щелкает"... Ну а про расстояние даже не аргумент-народ самолётами летает к нужным специалистам.
> Но, конечно, Вы взрослый человек, сами выбираете стратегию обследования и лечения.


просто уже деньги аообще на исходе
во вторник утром поеду на реген шеи посмотрим что там


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

@илья1980, Вы потом рентген здесь врачам покажИте, а то мне вот "нашли" нестабильность, а Федор Петрович сказал, что маловероятно.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> @илья1980, Вы потом рентген здесь врачам покажИте, а то мне вот "нашли" нестабильность, а Федор Петрович сказал, что маловероятно.


помню тут тему когда человек выкладывал снимки и даже успел в клинике неврозов отлежать !ему Федор Петрович не чего не нашел!потом пациент пошел к нему лично на прием и Федор Петрович поставил его на ноги)и такое бывает)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> помню тут тему когда человек выкладывал снимки и даже успел в клинике неврозов отлежать !ему Федор Петрович не чего не нашел!потом пациент пошел к нему лично на прием и Федор Петрович поставил его на ноги)и такое бывает)


Так ФП ему и лечил мышцы и нервы. Их не видно на рентгене


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> @Larisa74, ага, если проблема именно в мышцах, но за год там уже такой снежный ком нарос, что даже если проблема и была ТОЛЬКО в мышцах (что сомнительно), то теперь НС так "назакрепляла" негативную симптоматику, что этот порочный круг надо в любом случае разрывать.


Да, когда нет правильного лечения, то центральная нервная система страдает, конечно 
Когда физически проблема решается, то цнс приходит в норму 
Как я люблю говорить, Сначала физика, потом психика


----------



## илья1980 (12 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так ФП ему и лечил мышцы и нервы. Их не видно на рентгене


вы про тему ежик в тумане? тав вроде что с подвывихом было


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Как я люблю говорить, Сначала физика, потом психика


Да, если и физика первична. Хотя у кого сейчас не будет мышечно-тонических нарушений в среднем возрасте и при обычном-малофизкультурном образе жизни. 
Вот и как лечиться: пойдёшь к "мануальщикам"-нахрустят, пойдёшь психику поддержать-тоже всякое может быть.
У меня начиналось все с онемения и жжения-неприятно, но угрозы для жизни не было, поэтому я их игнорировала, потом головокружения начались и ощущения "странные" в голове, потом уже конкретная боль добавилась. На этом этапе я решила, что пора лечиться, а то мало ли что там после боли присоединилось бы-может головокружения усилились бы до того, что ходить стало бы сложно. Одно дело когда ты дома и закружилась голова-можно присесть или прилечь, а если на улице...упадёшь и не подойдет никто, а вдруг за рулём плохо станет...
Желаю Илье, чтобы у него ничего не нашли плохого. И всем здоровья.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Да, если и физика первична. Хотя у кого сейчас не будет мышечно-тонических нарушений в среднем возрасте и при обычном-малофизкультурном образе жизни.
> Вот и как лечиться: пойдёшь к "мануальщикам"-нахрустят, пойдёшь психику поддержать-тоже всякое может быть.
> У меня начиналось все с онемения и жжения-неприятно, но угрозы для жизни не было, поэтому я их игнорировала, потом головокружения начались и ощущения "странные" в голове, потом уже конкретная боль добавилась. На этом этапе я решила, что пора лечиться, а то мало ли что там после боли присоединилось бы-может головокружения усилились бы до того, что ходить стало бы сложно. Одно дело когда ты дома и закружилась голова-можно присесть или прилечь, а если на улице...упадёшь и не подойдет никто, а вдруг за рулём плохо станет...
> Желаю Илье, чтобы у него ничего не нашли плохого. И всем здоровья.


спасибо)да нашли бы уже нестабильнось мне  бы хватило) а то я год столько таблеток сьел ..
раньше раз в год анальгин и все а тут)
покалю пока парицетам)


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Начните с главного, решите проблему тревожного состояния.
> Нет методов лечения для человека в тревоге.
> Принимайте антидепрессанты, станьте, как ВСЕ!
> А уже когда станете, как ВСЕ, стразу или пройдет, или начнут показывать эффективность препараты и процедуры, которые Вы делаете.
> Важно, все они разработаны не для тревожных людей!


Это пост от октября 2020 г.



илья1980 написал(а):


> покалю пока парицетам)


Пирацетам это не лекарство. Неужели его еще используют? Ну и если уж принимать, то почему не в таблетках?


----------



## илья1980 (12 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Пирацетам это не лекарство. Неужели его еще используют? Ну и если уж принимать, то почему не в таблетках?


в таблетках он вообще не работает!хотел капельницы но решил сам уколы!
тревожность это да 
грандаксин попью
пить ад что бы было типа пофиг что с тобой? мне кажетьсся это будет хождение по кругу если не устанить функциональные проблемы
если уж совсем не чего не поможет ну тогда пойду в овощь)
нет у меня депрессии я хоть завтра в спорт)
хотя уже и отвык за год)


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Да, если и физика первична. Хотя у кого сейчас не будет мышечно-тонических нарушений в среднем возрасте и при обычном-малофизкультурном образе жизни.
> Вот и как лечиться: пойдёшь к "мануальщикам"-нахрустят, пойдёшь психику поддержать-тоже всякое может быть.
> У меня начиналось все с онемения и жжения-неприятно, но угрозы для жизни не было, поэтому я их игнорировала, потом головокружения начались и ощущения "странные" в голове, потом уже конкретная боль добавилась. На этом этапе я решила, что пора лечиться, а то мало ли что там после боли присоединилось бы-может головокружения усилились бы до того, что ходить стало бы сложно. Одно дело когда ты дома и закружилась голова-можно присесть или прилечь, а если на улице...упадёшь и не подойдет никто, а вдруг за рулём плохо станет...
> Желаю Илье, чтобы у него ничего не нашли плохого. И всем здоровья.


Дина, онемение рук имеете ввиду? 
Лестничные мышцы, особенно среднюю и заднюю надо пропальпировать 
Возможно, есть комки,  уплотнения, разминать понемногу
Самопомощь , это тоже хорошо, когда нет умной головы рядом


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

@Larisa74, нет онемение лица от подбородка до глаз и языка тоже, жжение по коже головы, мурашки и прочие подобные симптомы. Это все невротическое. При игнорировании и отсутствии лечения все это стало ухудшаться. Не сразу, конечно, за пару лет допрогрессировало до головокружений и состояния "аквариума" в голове.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> @Larisa74, нет онемение лица от подбородка до глаз и языка тоже, жжение по коже головы, мурашки и прочие подобные симптомы. Это все невротическое. При игнорировании и отсутствии лечения все это стало ухудшаться. Не сразу, конечно, за пару лет допрогрессировало до головокружений и состояния "аквариума" в голове.


Возможно, что-то пережимает сосуды шеи
Невротического характера, это понятно, но надо попытаться  помочь себе самой
Посмотрите атлас триггерных точек, особенно в разделе Голова и шея
Крестиками указаны пусковые точки, а мелкими точками - зона боли
Файл можно получить по ссылке:
ТТ Карта  .pdf








						ТТ Карта  .pdf
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

Да не пережимает их ничего, банальное ГТР. Писала в болталке: недавно ребенок упал на позвоночник (сейчас, слава богу, все нормально), так моментально исчезли все симптомы, а как только сыну стало получше через неделю-вернулись. Ну и, например, когда мы ездили в отпуск (хотя и там мне приходилось работать по сложным случаям, что особенно нервно, да и дети требовали играть с ними), у меня ничего не болело, не жгло и не немело. Вернулись-и снова здравствуйте.
Невролог, кстати, еще в 2018 году мне сказала, что исчезновение симптоматики в благоприятных условиях как раз и является значимым признаком для дифференциального диагноза.
По МРТ в мозге понаходили всякого, но по сосудам +/- нормально все. 
Я почему Илье и пишу, что он в начале темы говорил, что у него тревожность есть и в немаленькой степени. А тревожность вызывает и спазмы и всякое разное. И Федор Петрович ведь пишет, что сначала убираем тревожность, а потом оцениваем состояние ОДА.


----------



## горошек (12 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Невролог, кстати, еще в 2018 году мне сказала, что исчезновение симптоматики в благоприятных условиях как раз и является значимым признаком для дифференциального диагноза.


Мне тоже психиатр, когда просила антидепрессанты по совету доктора Ступина, задала вопрос о том, связаны ли мои боли с эмоциональным состоянием. А у меня не связаны с ним, но точно связаны с движением. Она даже не хотела выписывать, но я сказала, что вертебролог говорит, что они нужны для повышения болевого порога. Мне АД не помогли, но хотя бы попробовала. Отсутствие результата тоже результат.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Да не пережимает их ничего, банальное ГТР. Писала в болталке: недавно ребенок упал на позвоночник (сейчас, слава богу, все нормально), так моментально исчезли все симптомы, а как только сыну стало получше через неделю-вернулись. Ну и, например, когда мы ездили в отпуск (хотя и там мне приходилось работать по сложным случаям, что особенно нервно, да и дети требовали играть с ними), у меня ничего не болело, не жгло и не немело. Вернулись-и снова здравствуйте.
> Невролог, кстати, еще в 2018 году мне сказала, что исчезновение симптоматики в благоприятных условиях как раз и является значимым признаком для дифференциального диагноза.
> По МРТ в мозге понаходили всякого, но по сосудам +/- нормально все.
> Я почему Илье и пишу, что он в начале темы говорил, что у него тревожность есть и в немаленькой степени. А тревожность вызывает и спазмы и всякое разное. И Федор Петрович ведь пишет, что сначала убираем тревожность, а потом оцениваем состояние ОДА.


Ясно все с вами 
По болталкам я не хожу


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

@горошек, я бы сказала не с эмоциональным состоянием как таковым, а с факторами, провоцирующими "эндогенную" скажем так тревогу. Т.е. это не та тревога, которую можно "отследить и понять" умом, а уже какие-то гуморальные изменения в организме, которые интеллектом не подавляются, да и даже не определяются. Т.е. если человек, к примеру, тревожится закрыл ли он дверь, то он может вернуться и проверить и после этого успокоится. А тут ты ни о чем вроде не переживаешь, а состояние "натянутой струны".  А где что-то натянуто "в психике", то и мышцы спазмируются со всеми вытекающими.
А врач должен определить что первично-мышечный спазм, вызывающий какие-либо изменения или нарушения в психике (помним, ведь, что "психе" это душа) вызывают в том числе и спазмы.


----------



## горошек (12 Июн 2021)

@Дина, я всегда говорю, что для меня невроз или депрессия, это когда вегетатика уже затрагивается. А так, это просто эмоции. Ну, это коротко и примитивно говоря. А разговор с врачом, конечно, у меня был более обстоятельный.


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

@горошек, хорошо, когда попадаются грамотные врачи, особенно в таких случаях. А то ведь у нас при СРК с симптомами "как по учебнику" редкий гастроэнтеролог направит куда надо. И с кардионеврозами та же картина.


----------



## Kaprikon (12 Июн 2021)

@илья1980, там проблема функциональная.
Ад +нейролептик может помочь.
Даже после инсульта это иногда работает.
КТ показывает расширение ликворных пространств?
Мозжечок отвечает за синхронную работу мышц.
Где-то что то нарушено, может и не значительно.
Тогда вы просто время теряете.

@илья1980, занятия в бассейне?
Не нужно там мышцы мучать.
Там либо эксцентрика, что уже поздно, либо разрабатывать то, что осталось.


----------



## Дина (12 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> КТ показывает расширение ликворных пространств?


Есть у каждого четвёртого. У меня вот нашли, но препарат первого ряда улучшений не дал, да и по утрам не всегда голова болела, поэтому исключили влияние гидроцефалии на общее состояние.
Я же говорю-у обычного человека можно столько всего найти, что хоть ложись и умирай. Или забей и живи дальше, потому как старость не лечится.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Июн 2021)

@Дина, расширение ликворных пространств это не у обычного человека.
Почему вы все так "радостно" это воспринимаете -наследственно аутоимунный процесс, просто хорея.
Антидепресанты можно попробовать.
Но там не с мышцами нужно работать, а с причиной, которая вызывает гиперкинез.
Если и искать врача, то грамотного психиатра, не на обум.
Антидепресанты тоже разные.
Смотря, каких результатов хотят добиться.
"Кирдык мозжечку" это мозжечковый инсульт, я сомневаюсь, что он у автора темы.
А вот нарушение липидного обмена есть, в этом и нужно искать причину.
Всякие капельницы с цинаризином, я не понимаю, зачем. Цинаризин это бабушкин препарат, как и капельницы, которые они любят.
@илья1980, вы не станете при этом овощем, подбор препаратов около месяца.
Если это наследственное, то нужно с этим жить пытаться.
Кари, но при чем тут цинаризин, он не "выклинивает" мозжечек из затылочных отверстий.
Идите к нейрохирургу, к психиатру, но не наобум. Если это просто ГТД, тогда все замечательно.
Зачем вы оказываете материальную поддержку тем, кто в этом не понимает.


----------



## darling (13 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Ад + нейролептик может помочь.
> Даже после инсульта это иногда работает.


🤔попробую в минимальных дозировках.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Зачем вы оказываете материальную поддержку тем, кто в этом не понимает.


хорошо сказано. В пол-ке  море врачей и фельдшеров. Выбор есть. Иногда прислушиваюсь.Советуюсь.
Но почему-то занимаюсь самолечением
🙃


----------



## Дина (13 Июн 2021)

@Kaprikon, так не у всех, но у многих. Это плохо, но...вот оно есть и с этим ничего уже не сделать. Лечение только симптоматическое (в крайних случаях операция). Но при минимальной дисфункции это не тот случай, когда надо срочно бежать и что-то делать, это не аппендицит, подождёт.
Организм очень хитрая штука-может саморегулироваться без нашего осознанного участия. Но и к нашему состоянию "прислушивается", поэтому надо его сначала успокоить, а потом смотреть что из симптомов осталось. 
Конечно, самый лучший способ чтобы успокоиться это месяца три провести на курорте/санатории и т.п. Но не у всех эта возможность есть. Так же как возможность посещать ХОРОШЕГО психилога/психотерапевта. 
Поэтому когда человек пишет, что у него тревожность вплоть до ПА, а потом перечисляет классические признаки состояния при ГТР, то это совсем не то, что приходит человек с железной психикой и говорит, что он ВНЕЗАПНО стал шататься.


----------



## Дина (14 Июн 2021)

Кстати, сейчас прочитала, что пирацетам может вызывать или усиливать тревогу, поэтому лучше заменять его пикамилоном. Такое же лекарство, не имеющее ни одного зарубежного аналога.


----------



## илья1980 (14 Июн 2021)

Да пока один укол сделал! Болючий гад(
А так поясница зараза болит второй день сносу нет)
Что то я я как старый дед стал


----------



## илья1980 (17 Июн 2021)

коллеги думаю многим будет интерессно посмотреть


----------



## Kaprikon (17 Июн 2021)

@Диана, мне трудно на это что то сказать, так как у меня стадия последняя-я периодически получает своей рукой по "лицу", и скорая не может снять болевой синдром.
Там лечение было довольно простым -нейролептик, без всякой заумной вещи типа цинаризина, и т.п.
Он восстанавливался организм, только совсем на чуть.
Теперь скорая руками разводит и уезжает.
Не я это время пропустила, когда его нужно было пить.
Я сначала ничего понять не могла.
Встала как то потом, уже не помню как.

Не я не сообразила, я не знала тогда.

@илья1980, антидепресанты могут помочь в комплексе с цинаризином.

И самое не правильное восстановление было это тренажеры.
По дорожке ходить не знаю, наверное можно, если осторожно.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Июн 2021)

Коллеги что такое ротация?
Сделать тут снимок рентгена
Отослал доку айр 
Он более интересно описал снимок чем рентгенолог
 Ротация и  боковой  наклон с0 с1 С2
Ограничения при згибании с0 с1
Нестабильность 2мм


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Июн 2021)

Поворот


----------



## илья1980 (20 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Поворот


Так это хорошо или плохо)


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Июн 2021)

А вам воротник не помогает?
это плохо

Блок под затылком, как у всех, не правильно работают верхние позвонки.
У меня такой диагноз тоже.
Это врождённая патология, она влияет на мозговое кровообращение.
И затрудняет отток ликвора, получаем гидроцефалию, со всеми вытекающими.
Мне психитр сказала, что поражение высоко. Я у нее рецепт просила на антидепрессанты.
Сказала не надо.
Нейролептик, если нет спастики.


----------



## илья1980 (20 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Это врождённая патология, она влияет на мозговое кровообращение.
> И затрудняет отток ликвора, получаем гидроцефалию, со всеми вытекающими.


Да нет у меня гидроцефалии! А при чем тут блок и антидепрессанты
Может блок полечить
И при чем тут психиатр и блок(
Как то все в кучу


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Июн 2021)

Это мне голову запудрил этими психиатрами.
Блок полечить можно.
Блокадой и воротником, антидепрессанты не при чем, они могут помочь при сильных болях, когда на стену лезешь, а нейролептик может убрать функциональные нарушения.
Смотря, какие они.


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Июн 2021)

Антидепресанты могут немного снизить активности вегетативной нервной системы, а могут этого и не сделать. Нужно пробовать любые методы.


----------



## Дина (20 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Антидепресанты* могут немного снизить* активности вегетативной нервной системы, а могут этого и не сделать. Нужно пробовать любые методы.


Не немного снизить, а привести в норму (в идеале) или вернуть тот уровень, который был до "разбалансировки НС". 
Головокружения, кстати, тоже разновидность панических атак.


----------



## илья1980 (20 Июн 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Не немного снизить, а привести в норму (в идеале) или вернуть тот уровень, который был до "разбалансировки НС".
> Головокружения, кстати, тоже разновидность панических атак.


Старость увы не лечится)
А вообще организм придумал троешник)


----------



## ~Наталья~ (20 Июн 2021)

> А вообще организм придумал троешник)


Ну надо эксплуатировать свой организьм правильно)


----------



## илья1980 (20 Июн 2021)

Ну правила у всех разные! В принципе как и мозг)


----------



## Kaprikon (20 Июн 2021)

@илья1980.
А вы ударьте по этому делу комплексно.
Блокаду, туда, где спондилоартроз, мидокалм для мышц, антидепресант или нейролептик от страха.
Я не видела ваших снимков, блок под затылком уже кость поди?
Там комплекс весь разрушается, первый и второй нарушен кровоток, он сыпется, ниже нестабильность, там тоже сыпется, а ниже опять блок.
Вот мозжечок и страдает.
Меня тоже мурыжили долго, операция не показана, отключило все, что ниже ключицы, и руку и ногу.

Мне уже по скорой просто в этот 7 позвонок пальцем тыкают, не работает не выше не ниже ничего.


----------



## илья1980 (20 Июн 2021)

А воротник кстати мне помогает
Хорошо его с собой взял
Сейчас иду такой по лесу что в шеи спазмировалось и давай на шатать
Воротник одел на 20 мин и легче


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Июн 2021)

Вот вот, воротник если помогает, это хорошо.
Тогда нужно лечить шею, а в моем случае оказалось руку.
Я руку сгибаю меня шатать начинает.
Теперь хочу как ветеран КГБ, машу левой рукой, правая висит и прижата.

А мидокалм помогает?

Из за ноги тоже может шатать, стопа, правильное положение стопы, колено.


----------



## илья1980 (21 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Из за ноги тоже может шатать, стопа, правильное положение стопы, колено.


Да иногда бывает нога подводит при ходьбе
Что то мне про спазм говорили 
Я там половину слов не понимаю)
Где то в пояснице
Короче как я понимаю мышщы кости как то стали жить своей жизнью)
Эх когда в спортзал ходил было лучше (


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Июн 2021)

Спазм квадратной мышцы поясницы, нога ротирована во внутрь.
Помогают медленные растягивающие движения, например @Доутора Ступин а, но медленно.
ЭМНГр сделайте.


----------



## darling (21 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> А вы ударьте по этому делу комплексно.


возможно,и есть смысл комплекса терапии. У меня всегда полный набор...был. Может благодаря фарме - двигаюсь,шевелюсь,работаю.Иногда улыбаюсь.  Две недели отходила от психофармы. Уфффф! Ходила ,как  в тумане . Слава Богу на третью неделю просветлело.



илья1980 написал(а):


> Короче как я понимаю мышщы кости как то стали жить своей жизнью)
> Эх когда в спортзал ходил было лучше (


движение всегда хорошо. Через парк на работу ,и с работы. Приличное расстояние,главное не засидеться.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Июн 2021)

darling, это вы от габапетина отходили две недели?


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Июн 2021)

Комплексная терапия это не только фарма, а наоборот, поменьше ее.


----------



## darling (21 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> это вы от габапетина отходили две недели?


и габапентин тоже.  Всего намешано было.Трудно сказать отчего скачки давления и дурная голова🤡


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Июн 2021)

Darleng, от габапетина.
Я тоже мешала и габапетин, и золофт, и нейромедин. Нейромедин ускоряет передачу, габапетин не понятно, что за препарат, от судорог лечит, если судорги от головы. То есть одно подавляет другое, и мозг в результате взрывается.
Я читала инфру шейников по поводу лечения центральных болевых синдромов, он не очень хорош.
Лучше уже тогда мидокалм, или баклосан.
Мне его в Вердена посоветовали, как и Лирику, не пошло ни то , ни другое.
Лучше уже нейролептик тогда, как можно препарат.
Если там гармошка, в пояснице, то болеть будет, у меня в шее гармошка.


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Июн 2021)

Жара такая, ее трудно переносить с такими проблемами.
Вышла сейчас на пару минут в магазин, шея эта повернулась, куда захотела, не сильно но настойчиво.
Нужно как то просить ботекс.


----------



## darling (21 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Комплексная терапия это не только фарма, а наоборот, поменьше ее.


ОК!


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я тоже мешала и габапетин, и золофт, и нейромедин. Нейромедин ускоряет передачу, габапетин не понятно, что за препарат, от судорог лечит, е


из серьёзных остался нейромидин. Настроена на полный курс. Принимаю по 10мг х3 раза в день. Как-то забыла ,что утром 20мг выпила,через час ещё добавила 20=40мг. Чувство,что сосуды лопаются по всему телу,пощипывание и недомогание.
Флуоксетин тоже отменила ,дальше видно будет.

Мне кажется,что от длительного приема габапентина и сирдалуда гнуть стало.Перебор.


Kaprikon написал(а):


> Если там гармошка, в пояснице, то болеть будет, у меня в шее гармошка.


хе-гармошка. Смирилась с гармонью. Проснувшись,не встаю,а лежу с полчаса.Ногами,руками шевелю во все стороны. Встала,корсет натянула и пошла дальше дела делать.

Самое главное,заметила то,что меня мало волнует окружающее (кроме внучки) Сосредоточена на самой себе,своих эмоциях,ощущениях. Мне до сих пор не верится,что совсем недавно была активна,жизнерадостна,на месте не сидевшая...Сейчас более ровное спокойное настроение,движения неспешны,ценю текущий момент.Принимаю так как есть,а не иначе. Болячка и моя двухнедельная тупизна (СО?) заставили задуматься о происходящем и отношении к нему.


----------



## илья1980 (21 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> возможно,и есть смысл комплекса терапии.


Лучше на электро самокате)
Я когда не шатаюсь и без психофармы хорошо)
А так конечно любовь к болезни ....
Раньше помню форумы были про машины и Теперь про болячки
Может просто привыкнуть к такому образу жизни..
Хотя конечно и на море хочется и по миру покататься
Может как бубновский через боль обратно в зал)



darling написал(а):


> из серьёзных остался нейромидин.
> Мне кажется,что от длительного приема габапентина и сирдалуда гнуть стало.Перебор.


Какие то страшные лекарства! Я кроме тритико и золофт и ципралекса и не слышал больше


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Июн 2021)

И хорошо.
Не нужно

@darling просто хочет убедить свой мозг, что у нее нет спондилистеза.


----------



## Прити вумен (21 Июн 2021)

Я ципролекс пила в прошлом году,хороший препарат,мягкий и синдрома отмены не было. Ну и цена тоже хорошая.


----------



## илья1980 (21 Июн 2021)

Прити вумен написал(а):


> Я ципролекс пила в прошлом году,хороший препарат,мягкий и синдрома отмены не было. Ну и цена тоже хорошая.


У золофт так вообще в три раза почему стала дешевле)
А по какой причине если не секрет пили


----------



## Kaprikon (21 Июн 2021)

Вы их как раков на базаре выбираете, эти антидепресанты, вчера маленькие, но по три рубля, сегодня очень большие, но по пять.
Золофт, он не плохой андидепресан, если настроение подавленное.
Дулоксетин, симбалта, снимает нейропатическую боль и заодно начисто "снимает" печень. И имеет сильный синдром отмены.
Паксил, почему любят именно его, как то на него заходят легко.
Они разные, и иногда не антидепресанты нужно пить, а наоборот, то, что снижает запас дофамина.
Тут все любят про ГТД говорить, там нужна связка, антидепресант+ нейролептик, обычно одному цена 120 руб и второму 28- маленькие, но по 5.
Илья1980, сделайте ЭМНР, это не дорого, будете знать, корешковая это боль или нет.
Если она такая, то нужно лечить шею.
А не тратить время на мышцы.
Если то шатает, то не шатает, то может это и не мозжечек.
Он не кусаются, эти антидепресанты.
Но мне они не помогли, было очень больно и весело.
Что тоже не совсем хорошо.


----------



## илья1980 (22 Июн 2021)

Ну мозжечок я думаю вторичен
Эмнг ну не к чему уже
Тут связка мышцы кости нервы
Я сегодня отходил по лесу все ок
100 метров пронес ведра из колодца и давай шатать
Надо на место все поставить и найти нормального тренера
И Нарвы. .да когда не шатает вроде стрёмно но идёшь ведь
А по лесу первая мысль ну упадешь ну трава да фиг с ним а в городе как то под машину пока падать не охото
Завтра пойду искать речку(
И вообще мы вылетели с чемпионата Европы у меня печаль(


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Июн 2021)

Сочувствую)
А реку зачем? Из за чемпионата?
Или вы уже золофт начали принимать, там побочка суицидальное поведение.


----------



## илья1980 (22 Июн 2021)

Кстати мне пишет мой бывший психолог и парень кто стал заниматься моими мышщами
Всем интересно как закончиться моя история) чисто профессионально)
Приятно черт побери



Kaprikon написал(а):


> А реку зачем? Из за чемпионата?
> Или вы уже золофт начали принимать, там побочка суицидальное поведение.


Так стоп)) жарко
Купаться хочу))
Я кроме виски сейчас не чего не принимаю)
Ау это я на позитив вас как то))

Вы знаете я на этом форуме с 2015 года
У меня была грыжа в пояснице я не ходил невролог меня приговорил к операции 
Но я выбрался за 4 месяца 
Я не думал что вернусь сюда((
А самое интересное встретил тут одноклассника здоровый парень 2 метра роста и у него рассеянный сколироз
Вовремя поймал его Селина терапию
Сейчас путешествует пьет виски и забил на всё

Увы я стал выпивать сейчас больше чем обычно
Обузой быть не хочется
Хотя кроме мамы у меня иинет ни кого
Жена ушла сразу 
Друзья...
Сейчас я на даче уехал из жары
Хотя хочется на окен как раньше
Да норм все будет
Пока ведра из колодца иочкают в воротнике
А как это лечить.. я ж не доктор
А Адики
Ну вот чую не то это 
Ну нет у меня депрессии
Тревога да ок 

Ну сложно с ней бороться пока


----------



## горошек (22 Июн 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> И вообще мы вылетели с чемпионата Европы у меня печаль(


А вы реально ожидали чего-то другого? Аршавин про ваши ожидания ещё когда предупреждал…  Смотрите дальше просто хорошую игру других команд, наверняка такие ещё будут. Я, например, игру Венгрия - Франция прям на одном дыхании посмотрела, вот где воля к победе была. А про наших правильно сказано, что они играют только тогда, когда им дают играть. Хотя на прошлом ЧМ ну может одна игра и была исключением, но не более того.


----------



## darling (22 Июн 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Какие то страшные лекарства! Я кроме тритико и золофт и ципралекса и не слышал больше


да уж не страшнее золофта и тритикко



Kaprikon написал(а):


> darling просто хочет убедить свой мозг, что у нее нет спондилистеза.


листез есть,нестабильный. К сожалению или счастью? Никто этого не знает. 



илья1980 написал(а):


> Увы я стал выпивать сейчас больше чем обычно


вот этого не стоит делать. Анестезия ,облегчение лишь на короткое время.Возвращается на круги своя с большей силой.


----------



## Прити вумен (22 Июн 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> У золофт так вообще в три раза почему стала дешевле)
> А по какой причине если не секрет пили


После смерти родителей начались панические атаки. Да и проблемы с позвоночником


----------



## Kaprikon (22 Июн 2021)

@илья1980, проблема может быть в том, что пронес ведра от колодца.
Может быть их в корсете нужно носить?
Раз у вас была поясничная грыжа.
Может не будет шатать.


----------



## Kaprikon (27 Июн 2021)

@илья1980
А вы не думали про такой вариант, как торсионная дистония, если помогает алкоголь, и шатает при движении?
Она лечиться, только не остеопатом и не антидепресантами.
Их то как раз и нельзя.
Нужно в более серьезный центр обратиться.
И не вешать голову пока и не пить алкоголь, от него только хуже.
Левподой она лечиться, малыми дозами нейролептика.
Это врач должен подобрать.
А усиливается при ходьбе, ели много ходить.

Возникать может из за подвывиха Атланта. А тот в свою очередь из за воспаления гайморовой пазухи.
Я помню, что в детстве мне как раз эти пазухи чистили, после гайморита.
Потом мы поехали на море и все прошло. На долго.
Мне зуб вырвали, перед тем, как начались проблемы. 
И в детстве тоже- я нагулялась по морозу перед новым годом, ноги сильно промерзли, градусов 30 был мороз. И понеслось.
Я ела аналгин пачками, не могла снять болевой синдром, все зубы мне пересверлили тогда ничего не нашли.
Застудила тройничный нерв, это он и болел.


----------



## илья1980 (27 Июн 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @илья1980
> А вы не думали про такой вариант, как торсионная дистония, если помогает алкоголь, и шатает при движении?


спасибо за новый диагноз)я то я уже скучать начал)


----------



## илья1980 (23 Июл 2021)

коллеги как у вас дела?


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2021)

@илья1980, Илья, а у Вас?


----------



## илья1980 (24 Июл 2021)

@La murr, да вроде жив)но пока больше не лечусь(
так ни кто и не понял как меня пытать)


----------



## илья1980 (10 Авг 2021)

эх коллеги
думал напишу скоро что я здоров но увы
стоило мне тут посидеть активно за компом пару дней и сегодня увы хватался опять на улице за деревья что бы не уйьти в кусты(
спина шея поясница затылок в тумане(
видимо пять пора на массаж(
наверное с этим надо учиться жить
блин ну 21 век ну не уж то это нельзя оканчательно побороть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2021)

Не так боретесь.


----------



## илья1980 (10 Авг 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не так боретесь.


для меня уже загадка как(
вот что написал мне доетор айр посмотрев мои ренген снимки
Боковой наклон и ротация в С0-С1-С2. Ограничение при сгибении в С0-С1. Есть смещение в С2-С3 и С4-С5, но небольшое, может в пределах нормы (сказать по планшету не смогу).. ограничение подвижности С3-С4.. ну остальное стандартно - остеохондроз, спондилез..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2021)

Перечислите свои жалобы и пометьте, какие из этих жалоб связаны с позвоночником.


----------



## илья1980 (10 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, основная жалоба это нарушение координации((особенно на открытых пространствах и в магазинах(
как пьяница со стороны бывает(
про боль в спине и пояснице уже даже внимание не обращаю
помог временно массаж голова плыла значительно меньше
а так ежик в тумане особенно в затылке как буто кровушки не хватает
зимой были очень стянуты все мышцы(
ну в принципе если кратко
при наклоне головы вниз или вверх так же ведет в стороны(


----------



## илья1980 (15 Авг 2021)

коллеги скажите пожалуйста
если в воротнике шанца меня качает меньше что это может значит
спасибо


----------



## илья1980 (15 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, док, посмотрите пожалуйста
Что скажете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2021)

Сколиоз. Малая подвижность С0-С1.
У Вас не от позвоночника проблема.


----------



## илья1980 (15 Авг 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У Вас не от позвоночника проблема.


Тогда я уже и затрудняюсь что это((
Не ужели киари ?( Симптоматика уж очень похожа
Искать нового невролога?
Мне вот один мануальный терапевт говорит что виноват внчс
Ну это уже темный лес для меня
Но кровушка к затылку не идёт
А что значит малая подвижность Атланта?
Про по ощущениям пережимает именно между головой и атлантом(
На МРТ шеи киари видно или только это МРТ головы покажет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2021)

Искать хорошего психотерапевта


----------



## илья1980 (15 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, так меня психотерапевт отправил к неврологу (
Говорит если качает реально а не кажется то это неврология (
Вот например сейчас опустил голову вниз поплыл (
Любые движения туловищем или шеей меня заносит ((
Как не странно помогает алкоголь
Прям чувство что сосуды расширяются и значительно меньше шатает
Кстати на ноотропных зимой тоже меньше качало
Очень похоже что кровушка плохо идёт к голове(
Грандаксин мне не помогает пью две таблетки в день (


----------



## илья1980 (17 Авг 2021)

ух коллеги сегодня вспомнил молодость и решил перелесть через забор(трезвый)) и голова то кружиться 
все ущли а час один бродил по лесу искал выход
и о чудо меня перестало шатать
правда пока искал выход
мозг блин странная штука

одна проблема алголь (пиво) координация значительно становиться лучше
толи как сосуды расширяет толи нервы
толи все вместе
спина правда и шея как болит так и болит но шатает прям на порядок меньше
правда и при ноотропных было так же но с тревогой ух


----------



## darling (17 Авг 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> одна проблема алголь (пиво) координация значительно становиться лучше


алкоголь опасный и коварный ...мне он давно не друг. Видимость улучшения.На самом деле ещё хуже.



илья1980 написал(а):


> Грандаксин мне не помогает пью две таблетки в день (


хороший транквилизатор Но мне он никак.
После длительного перерыва миорелаксантов  попробовала баклофен 10мг однократно. Боли и тяготы вообще -нет.Лёгкость. Прочла о побочках и жуткой зависимости от него. Боюсь.
Думки о габапентине.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Авг 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Думки о габапентине.


А это ад или транки?
Ещё говорят есть неролептики(
Не хотелось туда лезть ну уже и не знаешь что мять резать пить)
Спасает только горизонтальное положение)


----------



## darling (17 Авг 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> А это ад или транки?


миорелаксант центрального действия



илья1980 написал(а):


> Ещё говорят есть неролептики(


про нейролептики не знаю 
Как-то принимала кветиапин25мг для сна. Хорошая таблетка.Хоть выспалась на нем.



илья1980 написал(а):


> Не хотелось туда лезть ну уже и не знаешь что мять резать пить)
> Спасает только горизонтальное положение)


ой и не говори Я в горизонтальном только сплю. Ибо чтобы встать -надо долго раскачиваться-разминаться. Хожу сижу стою...Утро для меня всегда тяжелое.
Сегодня на ночь приму баклофен 10мг . Посмотрю какое утро будет.


----------



## ИринкаНо (17 Авг 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> А это ад или транки?
> Ещё говорят есть неролептики(
> Не хотелось туда лезть ну уже и не знаешь что мять резать пить)
> Спасает только горизонтальное положение)


Добрый вечер! У меня проблема уже много лет, это ужасная штука, каждый день не жизнь, а существование, симптомы почти те же, что и у Вас. Но весной прибавилась ещё проблемы: скованность в тазу и слабость в ногах. Это просто ужас( лечат теперь поясницу, поставили блокаду в кпс и вообще труба... Не могу отойти. Либо попа в спазм вошла от невроза, либо всё-таки в тазу дело. 
Пила год антидепрессант, не помог. Перебирать их и подбирать тоже трудно для организма. Плохо от них. Думаю, есть ли возможность вылечить это всё с помощью техник психологических, честно, не верю. Но и на таблы столько денег угрохано уже, мама не горюй. 
Причём когда не было проблем с тазом, я с целью лечения всд бегала на дорожке много лет, специально купила. Не скажу, что в последние месяцы до скованности в тазу прям ежедневно бегала, но периодами бегала. Не должно уж так схватить таз, что ходить невозможно. Про внчс-все может быть, у меня лично всё началось после брекетов, хотя неврологи смеются, а остеопаты молчат) но в рекламах аггитируют сильно, что внчс и позвоночник тесно связаны. 
Помогал атаракс от па и тревоги, но шаткость и головокружение не убирал, фенозепам, адаптол тоже. От ципролекса было настроение лучше, но чаще колола сосудистые с ним, потому что влиял на сосуды плохо. Ноотропы улучшают состояние тоже. 
Облегчает воротник Шанса, в последние годы практически без сахара живу, без глютена, булок.. В любом случае диета хорошо. Газировки, чипсы это давно не про меня. 
Спазмы от невроза скорее всего, только вот как лечить. За много лет борьбы с болезнью сложно выстроить какой-то алгоритм, мысли вразбег куда и где брать деньги((( поревешь поревешь и дальше борьба. 
Правильное питание, свежий воздух, ходьба, бег, бассейн. 
За многие годы не получилось у меня выстроить стабильные походы в бассейн, Сибирь, морозы, простуда. Этой весной уже настроилась конкретно, сдала анализ и бац -поясница.


----------



## darling (17 Авг 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Правильное питание, свежий воздух, ходьба, бег, бассейн.
> За многие годы не получилось у меня выстроить стабильные походы в бассейн, Сибирь, морозы, простуда. Этой весной уже настроилась конкретно, сдала анализ и бац -поясница.


спасибо3 @ИринкаНо, что поделилась .
Что-то похожее и у меня. Перепробовано море-океан фармы ...Тоже специально купленная дорожка.
На сегодня полностью поменяла образ жизни.Стараюсь не отступать от режима. Бывает срываюсь в питании. Малоподвижна.
Медпрепараты подбираю тщательно. Действие многих знаю.Смотрю взаимосвязь.Побочки.А что делать Без них пока не могу. Как-то так.


----------



## Александра1981 (17 Авг 2021)

@илья1980, @darling,  габапентин-это не миорелаксант, это противоэпилептический препарат, а также он снимает нейропатическую боль. Я его пила три года от жжения.


----------



## илья1980 (17 Авг 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Это просто ужас( лечат теперь поясницу, поставили блокаду в кпс и вообще труба... Не могу отойти. Либо попа в спазм вошла от невроза, либо всё-таки в тазу дело.


Кстати проблема с тазом у меня тоже началась (
При том что странно то есть то нет то ноги не идут
Но это не что с с этими шатаниями((


----------



## AIR (18 Авг 2021)

А теперича посмотрите этот ролик наоборот.  Как нарушение осанки, сутулость и сколиоз влияют на изменение прикуса.
Я видел и ролики от стоматологов, как нарушение прикуса вызывает нарушение осанки и изменения вплоть до формирования плоскостопия..
Но я также видел и ролики подологов (специалистов по стопе), как имеющееся плоскостопие вызывает нарушение осанки,  сколиоз и даже нарушение прикуса.

Поэтому я не удивлюсь, если увижу ролик от проктологов, что геморрой вызывает нарушение прикуса и плоскостопие...


----------



## горошек (18 Авг 2021)

Прикус, сколиоз, плоскостопие….. Это же, наверное, комплексное следствие неправильного формирования скелета в результате какого-то генетического сбоя в организме. 
@AIR, Андрей Иосифович, а что все таки будет происходить в организме в целом, если прикус исправлять уже во взрослом возрасте? Произойдёт какое-то общее позитивное, или может где-то даже негативное влияние, или это будет просто локальное изменение в месте исправления? Не праздно спрашиваю, дочь сейчас как раз исправляет с помощью брекетов.


----------



## AIR (18 Авг 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> ... а что все таки будет происходить в организме в целом, если прикус исправлять уже во взрослом возрасте?


На мой взгляд,  нужно смотреть по ситуации.
Если нарушение прикуса обусловлено анатомическими особенностями строения челюсти, то, как говорится, вперёд и с песней...  но с осторожностью и принимая во внимание изменение мышц, если оно имеется, конечно.
Второй вариант - нарушение прикуса из-за мышечно-тонических нарушений...  нарушение осанки поясница-плечо-кранио-вертебральный уровень вовлекает асимметрично мышцы челюстей - жевательные, крылонебные, височные.  В этом случае механическое изменение строения челюсти проблемы не решит.


----------



## илья1980 (19 Авг 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Прикус, сколиоз, плоскостопие….. Это же, наверное, комплексное следствие неправильного формирования скелета в результате какого-то генетического сбоя в организме.
> @AIR, Андрей Иосифович, а что все таки будет происходить в организме в целом, если прикус исправлять уже во взрослом возрасте? Произойдёт какое-то общее позитивное, или может где-то даже негативное влияние, или это будет просто локальное изменение в месте исправления? Не праздно спрашиваю, дочь сейчас как раз исправляет с помощью брекетов.


подписался сегодня в телеграмм людей с внчс
о боже какие же это деньги 
италия израль германия
как не странно многим помогает мануал или остеопат если конечно это не эстетика
но проблема как факт 
па всд и тд
череп внчс атлант позвоночник мышщы и понеслось
как слаб человек
но док айр сказал верно
у меня три мануала три варианта от челюсти проблема другие от всего другова и кк следтсвие челють
ух 
но зараза болит ну всмысле челюсть) ну а дальще шея спина поясница
а вот что курица и яйцо фиг его знает


----------



## tatabel (19 Авг 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> подписался сегодня в телеграмм



Лучше не уходить в эту секту. В ВК есть группа, вроде Екатерины Шаповаловой или как-то так(если вам интересно скину ссылку), так у нее артроз внчс заключительной степени, то есть уже головки нет совсем и ничего, массаж, физио и живёт, группу ведёт, работает, полна жизни и сил


----------



## илья1980 (19 Авг 2021)

@tatabel, это она и есть


----------



## tatabel (19 Авг 2021)

@илья1980, так вы видели чем она лечится? Массажи, физио, диета, хотя может что-то поменялось?


----------



## илья1980 (19 Авг 2021)

@tatabel, есть такой сайт зуб за зуб
Там они все рекламируют какие сплит системы типа ставишь и носишь лет 6 )) и от это позвоночник становиться прямой и ТД не зажимает артерии ужос вообщем


----------



## tatabel (19 Авг 2021)

@илья1980, во, я про их секту, думала вы там сидите 😁 причем  в их сообществе реальных результатов то вроде и нету (без дополнительных физио, ЛФК). А так конечно зубы связаны, осанка, стопы


----------



## ИринкаНо (19 Авг 2021)

@илья1980, у меня после брекетов начались проблемы, если Вы до появления симптомов ничего не делали с зубами и не было травм, то точно прикус и челюсть не надо трогать. У меня бы даже мыслей не было. Но так как у меня проблемы после исправления прикуса (неудачного), то здесь и мышцы в спазм могли войти, и само изменение челюсти на внутренние ткани и может даже на вестибулярный затрагивает где-то. Дело в том, что оно не проходит, и ремиссии нет. Почему воротник Шанса улучшает состояние, тоже непонятно. Как говорят некоторые из врачей, это мне кажется)))


----------



## илья1980 (20 Авг 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> У меня после брекетов начались проблемы, если Вы до появления симптомов ничего не делали с зубами и не было травм, то точно прикус и челюсть не надо трогать.


И что же делать?



tatabel написал(а):


> ... в их сообществе реальных результатов то вроде и нету (без дополнительных физио, ЛФК). А так конечно зубы связаны, осанка, стопы


ну если это правда то это печально
как мне сказал один мануал иди делай протезирование и лет через 6 глядишь и пройдет но это пипец какой то


----------



## tatabel (20 Авг 2021)

@илья1980, а  вы физио какие-то пробовали? Ультразвук на внчс?
Если у вас все началось после установки брекетов, удаления зуба или т.п., то может и правда дело в челюсти, но если во рту все стабильно, то едва ли?
Как со стираемостью зубов? Вы к обычному стоматологу обращались? Или члх?


----------



## илья1980 (20 Авг 2021)

@tatabel, я стамотологов дико боюсь(но зубов мне много убрали(
я вот к сожалению нашел неврлога в ютуб говорит если киари на уровне отвестия то пипец(лови диагноз(
и симтоматика на лицо и тут мне стало грустно(


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Авг 2021)

@илья1980, Вы говорите, что таз тоже сковывало, как решили проблему с тазом и ногами?


----------



## илья1980 (21 Авг 2021)

@ИринкаНо, а ни как ( они то есть то их нет
дома кстати нет)
это скорее нервы у меня
сейчас вот один невролог написал что в полне возмно мои нарушения из киари ((вот это печаль ну и спазм мышщ и получаеться такой эфект(


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Авг 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> И что же делать?


Если бы только знать, что делать (( не сидели бы здесь. 



илья1980 написал(а):


> ну если это правда то это печально
> как мне сказал один мануал иди делай протезирование и лет через 6 глядишь и пройдет но это пипец какой то


Если исправить прикус ( только у очень грамотного стоматолога, естественно- надо ещё найти) , и потом работать с остеопатом и укреплять позвоночник, то 6 лет- что-то слишком много... Если всё правильно сделать, и стабильно заниматься, то года за 1-2 можно, мне кажется, но это уже после всех манипуляций с прикусом. И вообще изменение прикуса своего рода травма для организма, как поведёт он себя неизвестно, мы не роботы, всё индивидуально, я б лучше 150 раз с кривыми ходила зубами. Брекеты точно не рекомендую, там идёт длительное воздействие и существенная перестройка всех костей, суставов и т. д. У меня подруга поставила брекеты, ходит уже 1,5 года, начала на колени жаловаться. А другая знакомая во время ношения брекет-систем столкнулась с проблемой в голове тоже, проставили сосудистые, пропила антидепрессанты и побежала заниматься танцами, брекеты доносила, какое-то время была ремиссия, сейчас не знаю.



илья1980 написал(а):


> сейчас вот один невролог написал что в полне возмно мои нарушения из киари ((вот это печаль ну и спазм мышщ и получаеться такой эфект(


МРТ определил киари? Остеопат не поправляет?


----------



## илья1980 (21 Авг 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> МРТ определил киари? Остеопат не поправляет?


в заключении его нет!увидел невролог на диске говорит есть но маленький!мрт шеи -просто на уровне отверстия!ютуб в помощь и нашел ответ!что это не норма плюс клиника!
что касаеться прикуса один говорит от шеи другой шея от ..короче так и живем((


----------



## ИринкаНо (21 Авг 2021)

Регулярно плавать не пробовали?


----------



## илья1980 (21 Авг 2021)

@ИринкаНо, нет)
Я откровенно сейчас боюсь
После спорт зала было ухудшение
Дни когда более менее езжу кидать 🏀 мяч


----------



## илья1980 (30 Окт 2021)




----------



## Kaprikon (30 Окт 2021)

@илья1980, только не нужно так буквально воспринимать, особенно с постановкой на голову.


----------



## илья1980 (6 Ноя 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> @илья1980, только не нужно так буквально воспринимать, особенно с постановкой на голову.


это америка)мы не такие)
посыл был чуть чуть в другом

коллеги а так в двух словах)нашел я своего невролога все-таки!но правда не соблюдаю я рекомендации(
пппг)
вот мой диагноз
плюс опорно -двигательный апарат
и вестибулярная гимнастика
обычныю сейчас делаю ежедневно


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Ноя 2021)

@илья1980, а можно сбросить ссылку на вестибулярную гимнастику.


----------



## илья1980 (10 Ноя 2021)




----------



## Kaprikon (10 Ноя 2021)

@илья1980, спасибо.


----------



## ИринкаНо (19 Ноя 2021)

@илья1980, добрый вечер! Самочувствие лучше? У меня головокружение, синдром позвоночной артерии, а теперь вот ещё спина, ноги((( как лечиться, не знаю... Делаю упражнения разные, микродвижения, массаж с теннисными мячами , натирки, мази.... Два месяца с лопухами спала.... И всё-равно еле хожу... Что делать?!


----------



## илья1980 (21 Ноя 2021)

@ИринкаНо, мне тут по секрету сказали что синдрома позвоночной артерии не существует)
А вообще все ещё зависит от нервной системы конечно!
Самочувствие да лучше но ещё далеко до победы
Как не странно стали помогать ( присед и упражнения для осанки)
Невролог последний сказан без ад полностью не выйти из этого состояния мне((
Кстати ещё один автор на этом форуме на ад!! Называть его тему не буду.. но факт) ему стало лучше
А там синдром ему ставили и нестабильность и ТД
А зачем вы спали с лопухами?)


----------



## ИринкаНо (6 Дек 2021)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ... ещё один автор на этом форуме на ад! Называть его тему не буду.. но факт) ему стало лучше
> А там синдром ему ставили и нестабильность и ТД
> А зачем вы спали с лопухами?)


У травника была, дал масло на травах, настойку, пока лето, сказал на ночь прикладывать лопухи!)

Я год пила антидепрессант, не помог вообще.


----------



## илья1980 (15 Дек 2021)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Я год пила антидепрессант, не помог вообще.


Так вроде все началось не так давно судя по теме! А ад пили год ..? Что тут не сходиться.


----------



## ИринкаНо (25 Дек 2021)

@илья1980, всё сходится) у меня здесь две темы: головокружение, ВСД, остеохондроз шоп, тема с 2012 года или 2013, не помню... А с весны 2021 года крестец, таз, ноги.
Ад ципралекс пила в 2020 году в течение 10 месяцев, для головы... С тазом всё было в порядке, некая слабость в ногах, но это не сравнится с тем, с теперь с ногами.


----------



## илья1980 (29 Дек 2021)

А голова прошла?


----------



## ИринкаНо (29 Дек 2021)

@илья1980, нет, начались ещё плюсом какие-то кризы, называемые докторами Паническими атаками.... Суть в том, что панику ощущаю я уже от своего приступообразного состояния... Нарушение кровообращения это, я так думаю.

Неврология короче говоря.


----------



## илья1980 (30 Дек 2021)

С наступающим всех коллеги! мы обязательно победим!


----------



## илья1980 (8 Фев 2022)

ну что ж коллеги!на днях позанимался на брусьях и..3 день меня качает с балями в шее и затылке((
эх где моя молодость)
перестаял я тут в позе ромберга и поймал ухудшение) и смех и грех


----------



## Иван80 (9 Фев 2022)

@илья1980, может с непривычки какие мышцы потянул? АД сколько принимаешь?


----------



## илья1980 (9 Фев 2022)

Иван80 написал(а):


> АД сколько принимаешь?


Ад не принимаю)
Да не привычки не зарядка сейчас каждый день
Но все что касается нагрузки на шею даёт треш


----------



## ИринкаНо (19 Фев 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Ад не принимаю)
> Да не привычки не зарядка сейчас каждый день
> Но все что касается нагрузки на шею даёт треш


Думаю, что надо через это пройти, организм привыкнет и начнут лечиться мышцы... Но как? От нагрузок и каких-то упражнений шатает и голова едет тоже.

Специалиста по мышцам надо хорошего и дотошного, чтоб докопался и вылечил, а не просто деньги зарабатывал. И не 10 сеансов, а больше..... И не ежедневно, а раза два-три в неделю... Где взять?!


----------



## илья1980 (22 Фев 2022)

@ИринкаНо, про деньги больной вопрос сейчас (((
Купил абонемент на месяц к бубновскому
Невролог у них на приеме ни какой! Тренер понравился я ни когда не думал что нажимая на трапецию могут болеть зубы)) человек это унылое говно))


----------



## ИринкаНо (23 Фев 2022)

@илья1980, я вот тоже думаю, в Центр Бубновского может пойти. Какая у них там система? Нужно сначала к неврологу и он направит?


----------



## илья1980 (23 Фев 2022)

ИринкаНо написал(а):


> Я вот тоже думаю, в Центр Бубновского может пойти. Какая у них там система? Нужно сначала к неврологу и он направит?


Он там на месте! Но у меня даже снимки смотреть не стал) ну и со мной сложно ) через боль я точно делать не буду)
Но то что конечно за два года у меня мышцы пришли в негодность это факт((там бабушки рядом были пипец резвые) я там как квашня был) и потом очень приятно кружилась голова как после поцелуя))


----------



## ИринкаНо (24 Фев 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ...потом очень приятно кружилась голова как после поцелуя))


😄😁


----------



## ИринкаНо (27 Фев 2022)

@илья1980, здравствуйте, Илья, а Вы пробовали какие-то физиопроцедуры, и есть ли у Вас домашний прибор какой-то, думаю, какой можно купить, чтоб полечить крестец, там где дискомфорт.

Электростимулицию в Доктор Ост проходила, так себе результат, почти нет его. Лазер 5 процедур прошла, вот он получше, мне показалось, но мне не продлили почему-то... Что-то бы такое, чтоб я могла сама спокойно поводить, и он бы лечил, убирал восполение, ткани регенерировал.


----------



## AleksandrSochi2014 (3 Мар 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> @ИринкаНо, про деньги больной вопрос сейчас (((
> Купил абонемент на месяц к бубновскому
> Невролог у них на приеме ни какой! Тренер понравился я ни когда не думал что нажимая на трапецию могут болеть зубы)) человек это унылое говно))


Илья почитал твои комментарии конечно я не врач. Но обрати внимание на мышцы и их лечение. Бубновский, мануалка, остеопатия кенезиология, это все херня. Есть такой способ миопресура, заболевание миофесеональный(мфс) синдром. Забаливание мышц, тригерные точки. У меня есть мфс болит от колений до ушей все тело. Включая уши и шум в ушах. Уже есть фиброз мышцы, проходил я психиатров были панические атаки. В москве есть специалисты по миопресури. лечение дорогое от 3000 и до 5000 присур надо много. Все индивидуально и все от тяжести болезни. А шея это вегетативное расстройства и у тебя такте симптом.


----------



## илья1980 (11 Мар 2022)

AleksandrSochi2014 написал(а):


> Илья почитал твои комментарии конечно я не врач. Но обрати внимание на мышцы и их лечение. Бубновский, мануалка, остеопатия кенезиология, это все херня. Есть такой способ миопресура, заболевание миофесеональный(мфс) синдром. Забаливание мышц, тригерные точки. У меня есть мфс болит от колений до ушей все тело. Включая уши и шум в ушах. Уже есть фиброз мышцы, проходил я психиатров были панические атаки. В москве есть специалисты по миопресури. лечение дорогое от 3000 и до 5000 присур надо много. Все индивидуально и все от тяжести болезни. А шея это вегетативное расстройства и у тебя такте симптом.


ну я конечно тоже не врач!только больше это похоже на коммерцию! это одно из новых модных веений

физио еще не проходил и честно не особо в это верю!почему то физио процедуры только в странах снг используют !да и сейчас с такой обстановкой в стране какие там процедуры))а туда куда сейчас хожу там все это есть!


----------



## Анастасия050524 (21 Мар 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну я конечно тоже не врач!только больше это похоже на коммерцию! это одно из новых модных веений
> 
> физио еще не проходил и честно не особо в это верю!почему то физио процедуры только в странах снг используют !да и сейчас с такой обстановкой в стране какие там процедуры))а туда куда сейчас хожу там все это есть!


Добрый день, что то похожее как у вас, что делать уже не знаю но, скорей всегда миофасциальный синдром, невроз. Началось все почти 5 мес назад, резко, в одни миг почувствовала пульсацию в голове, и начала терять сознание (думали инсульт),тау же на время онемение было ног, предполагают микро инсульт (не точно, снимков не делала). Но, спустя 5 мес я понимаю, так появляется Панические атаки у меня, которых я раньше не ловила. Сейчас из симптомов, атаки, шум в ушах, головокружение, иногда даёт дроздов тройничный и подзатылочный нерв. Прописали терладжиен (антидепрес), от него начался тремор и не адекватное настроение, похожее на биполярное, то весело, то резко грустно, могла плакать весь день. На работу уже 5 меч не хожу, без воротника больше 3 часов не могу, начинает в ушах гудеть, шея болит. Нашли 2 грыжи в шее, но маленькие, 3 мм, сказали они симптомов не дают такие. На днях буду делать мрт мозга и позвоночника. Читаю, ваши симптомы, похожи очень на мои. Только отменила антидепрессанты, как мне на какое то время, недели 2 стало очень хорошо, почти все проходило. Сейчас я думаю, мне нужен психиатор, плюс ударноволновая,
Но это не точно. Я бы не говорила про психиатора, если бы после тералиджена мне было бы не так хорошо. К слову, ходила на иголки, не смогла подключить их к току(миопрессура), начинались панические атаки, а так, эта вещь убирает миофасциальный синдром. Да, когда начинает плохо становиться, в спазм впадают мышцы шеи, спины, иногда ноги ватные. Один невролог выдал не стандартный метод лечения, сказал, лечить кишечник. Объяснил это тем, что воспаление кишечника, размножается потогены и выделяет токсины, не даёт питательный веществам Ваитыватьчэч. Плюс сказал проверить на паразитов, так как идёт прямое отравление. Возможно, он прав, так как я мучаюсь с поджелудочной. В любом случае я думаю тут без невроза не обошлось, иногда когда ругаюсь, начинается треморр как у алкаша, начинает тошнить и впадают в спазм мышцы шеи и спины


----------



## илья1980 (23 Мар 2022)

Вам стало зорог от ад! Наверное тут ключ! Теленднжер как я помню тяжёлый ад! За паразитов далёко не уходите))! Мне после виски выходных так же стало плохо)! Нервы наше всё)! Я честно не пью ад ну вот нерашаюсь! Сменил обувь стало чуть меньше шатать кстати! Понимаю что словил позвоночную историю и пппг на этом фоне! Пппг это ад что Ден с позвоночн я не знаю! Хожу к бубновскому мне легче да! Но максимум на день увы.


----------



## горошек (23 Мар 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Теленднжер как я помню тяжёлый ад!


Нейролептик. Не тяжёлый вообще, вполне мягкий и хорошего действия. Дозировка очень варьируется.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (25 Мар 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну я конечно тоже не врач!только больше это похоже на коммерцию! это одно из новых модных веений
> 
> физио еще не проходил и честно не особо в это верю!почему то физио процедуры только в странах снг используют !да и сейчас с такой обстановкой в стране какие там процедуры))а туда куда сейчас хожу там все это есть!





илья1980 написал(а):


> Вам стало зорог от ад! Наверное тут ключ! Теленднжер как я помню тяжёлый ад! За паразитов далёко не уходите))! Мне после виски выходных так же стало плохо)! Нервы наше всё)! Я честно не пью ад ну вот нерашаюсь! Сменил обувь стало чуть меньше шатать кстати! Понимаю что словил позвоночную историю и пппг на этом фоне! Пппг это ад что Ден с позвоночн я не знаю! Хожу к бубновскому мне легче да! Но максимум на день увы.


Тералнджен раза 3 пробовала пить. Исход один, меня начинает от него шатпть и поднимается глазное давление, которое я потом диакарбом глушу. Недавно стала плохо спать и тревога внутри была. Решила дать шанс ещё раз тералиджен, который у меня остался ещё с тех разов. Те чувства, которые я испытала за эти 2 дня приёма, я не передам словами. Вдруг я вспомнила, про панические атаки, кошмарный сны, головокружение, адскцю головную боль и головокружение. Атаки были не реально часто и бурно, хотя я опытный паникер атак, знаю что это и с чем едят и как бороть. Но даже мне, стало не реально их контролировать, а держать себя в руках и вести адекватно при публике стало сложно. Муж в магазине уже начал спрашивать, не вызвать ли мне скорую, так как я начала теряться в пространстве, терять сознание и паниковать. Пришлось идти экстренно в аптеку и брать афабазол, хоть мне и гвоорилт, что это плацебо и пустышка, 
Но в высоких дозах он реально мягко действует, помогает, это не самовнушение. Через сутки приёма удалось пригоушить атаку хоть на какой то процент, я уже не бегаю как дура в поиске свежего воздуха. Алкоголь я не пью уже лет 6, как родила первого ребёнка, так и все, отвернуло от бухлв, не курю. Это вот коротко о том, что такое терелиджкн, но знаю, кому то он заходит. Боюсь оказаться пациентом психиатрии, хотя после травмы головы ещё в 13 лет у меня моментами бывают атаки, неврозы. Хотя родные уже давно говорят, что с моим состязанием, надо бы уже у психиатору, панические атаки и треморр. Но имея опыт тералиджена, я боюсь вообще этих препаратов, а они сразу садят на транки, на феназипам, на атараксы. Хотя мне тут невролог, который говорил про питание, сказал, что пора бы уже до эндокринолога дойти, мол при понижении гормонов идёт понижение кортизола, который запускает панические атаки, плюс если организм испытывает голодание витаминов, больной жкт, то опять же, кортизол и атаки. То есть транки, атараксы лишь глушат причину, а не устраняюь. Это как при боли, пить обезбол, то есть эффект есть, но а смысл? Это кстати единственный из неврологов, который посмоорел на мою причину по новой, не так как обычно, вот тебе мидокалм, вот мовалис, вот витамин б и магний. Паническик атаки, это глубже проблема, в 90% случаев это низкий кортизол, а от чего он низкий, это нужно решить. Кортизол и при стрессе падает. А напряжение в мышцах это может быть сигнал из мозга, опять же, нарушение чего то, мозг начинает работать не правильно, но миофасциальный синдром и триггеры тоже ходят рядом


----------



## andreyyy (31 Мар 2022)

Привет, бро! Всё хороводишь тут смотрю) Как состояние? У меня тревоги прошли на 100% уже 10 месяцев как, поэтому имею что сказать.

1.  Вспоминаю как у меня проявлялись тревоги. Это просто круглосуточное неотпускющее состояние, тревога по каждой мелочи. Колесо мыслей крутится без остановки, изматывает мозг. Если например нет денег - то тебя захлестнет на три дня и ты будешь думать об этом с утра до ночи без остановки в мучительной тревоге. Сейчас: нет денег? Ну и ладно, решу как нибудь.

2. Если убираешь тревогу, то её просто нет, и всё. И пропадают все эти разговоры: а может у меня ГТР, а может в детстве психотравма итп... Нет никакого ГТР, есть тревога от неврологии и всё.

3. В этом состоянии ты готов верить во всё что угодно. Ты приходишь к психиатру он ставит диагноз - и ты веришь. Я долго верил в то что действительно проблема в мыслях, и что сам себе накручиваю. Слушал всякие медитации(хотя все таки они помогали). Сейчас же никаких медитаций не надо, всё на своих местах, всё по кайфу. Зря потратил только время, которое мог кинуть на лечение шеи.

4. В чем причина? Очевидно биохимии мозга. Это может быть и сотрясение, и еще куча заболеваний мозга. Но если очевидна связь с шеей (почему мы все на этом форуме), значит скорее всего дело в ней. То есть что-то не так с позвоночными артериями. В моем случае это было скорее всего раздражение нервной оплетки позвоночных артерий, активировалась симпатическая нервная система. Был выброс норадреналина. И характерные для него признаки: повышенное потоотделение, сердцебиение, выпадение волос, состояние что хочется кудато бежать, что-то делать - и это усиливалось во взаимосвязи с шеей - например есле сделать повороты влево-право.
В твоём же случае больше похоже на именно недостаток крови, гипоксию, от чего идут такие проявления. Т.е. симпатика не задета, но гипоксия дает похожее возбуждение.

5. Как я убрал.
Сначала нашел триггерную зону в подзатылочной области, в моём случае справа, начал ее прорабатывать - давил сначала пальцами, потом понял что трудно и давил предметами умеренной жесткости. Всё прошло сравнительно быстро - за 2 месяца. Кому интересно - гуглите подзатылочные мышцы, триггеры в подзатылочной зоне. И что такое триггерные зоны. Гугл, ютуб.

Потом я еще нашел оказалось большая зона - это верх спины слева - там уже не разберешь какие мышцы - в общем все зоны и на лопатке, и под лопаткой, и у позвоночника, и на самом верху (погон) начал прорабатывать давлением теннисного мячика - сначала к стене, потом к полу (т.е. когда мячик между тобой и полом). Вот те места которые от давления больше всего болят - это триггеры - их давить и надо больше всего - от минуты и больше. Но не переусердствовать поначалу - иначе мышца не расслабится, а наоборот воспалится, и пойдет ухудшение. А после 3 месяца от проработки уже будут не такими как вначале - можно по них хоть катком идти.
Когда проработал эту зону - кайфа стала еще в 2 раза больше.

6. С шеей понятно, а что с антидепрессантами? Вот я думаю сейчас что надо было принимать. Начальная причина ясна - это кровоток, но конечная лежит в гормонах. По сути недостаток серотонина и гамк - это и есть причина тревог.  Успешно справляются серотониновые антидепрессанты вроде феварина, золофта. Но опять же никакой антидепрессант не даст того кайфа и эйфории, что дает просто улучшение кровотока.

7. И как всё таки отличить тревога ли просто от мыслей, или по неврологии? Очень просто. Тревога от мыслей должна иметь причину в негативной ЭМОЦИИ. Сильных негативных эмоций как мы знаем не так много: страх, злость. Если реально что-то прямо сильно давит, например вы потеряли дом, то это конечно аргумент. Если же бесконечная карусель мыслей второй день от того что что в магазине кто-то с вами плохо разговаривал - то это никакая не причина.

Тревога по неврологии: она то как раз не имеет причины в эмоциях. Например я пообщался позитивно по телефону с другом, но я сижу, и понимаю, что что-то давит идет какое-то возбуждение без причины, мне плохо, я не чувствую радости жизни, которую все чувствуют по умолчанию. Причина то есть, но она в неврологии а не в эмоциях. Особенно если чувствуешь взаимосвязь с шеей (покрутил влево вправо, полежал неудобно, итп), и этим негативным состоянием.


----------



## AleksandrSochi2014 (1 Апр 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну я конечно тоже не врач!только больше это похоже на коммерцию! это одно из новых модных веений
> 
> физио еще не проходил и честно не особо в это верю!почему то физио процедуры только в странах снг используют !да и сейчас с такой обстановкой в стране какие там процедуры))а туда куда сейчас хожу там все это есть!


Я приехал в казань на лечение. У кого я лечусь он врач хирург. Так вот рассказывает приезжает к нему парень у него сильные проблемы ВСД. Головная боль, тошнота, головокружениям и давление. Его так мучало это все что ему сделали операцию на шею и удалили одну мышцу. Но потом симптомы вернулись. По том узнал как лечить мышцы и где и начал. Сейчас легче ему и приезжает набегами. У тебя больная шея. У тебя миофесеональный синдром. Есть такой канал Конкина и доктора Лукьянова Адрес Питрович Ютубе. И это все правда. У меня болит вся спина и все тело и нет не грыжи и протрузий. Я запустил себя у меня много фиброза мышц. Но он свежий и его не так сложно вылечить. Твои проблемы в шеи 100% у меня есть фиброз мышц шеи. У меня бывает буто я кантужаные звон в ушах и не чего не слышу. Бывает будто червячки в ухе лазают. Небольшая боль. Проверял уши и делал КТ ушная раковина в порядке. Сейчас это тема очень в интернете распространена и люди сами находят ответы на которые им не могут сказать в больнице и вылечиваются. Я где только не был из за упущенного времени дошел до фиброза мышц.

А если хочешь болеть дальше то болей и думай что коммерция. Мы просто больные МФС друг друго помогаем и подсказываем. Так как нам не где не помогли как этот наш маленький кружок больных. В поликлиники разводят руками и в больнице тоже. Говорят ты выдумываешь пей андеприсанты. Знакомая история)))



andreyyy написал(а):


> Привет, бро! Всё хороводишь тут смотрю) Как состояние? У меня тревоги прошли на 100% уже 10 месяцев как, поэтому имею что сказать.


Привет я только написал Ильи про это что у него плохая и больная шеи и все проблемы от нее. Болезнь миофесеональный синдром или просто МФС .


----------



## ЕленаС (5 Апр 2022)

andreyyy написал(а):


> 5. Как я убрал.
> Сначала нашел триггерную зону в подзатылочной области, в моём случае справа, начал ее прорабатывать - давил сначала пальцами, потом понял что трудно и давил предметами умеренной жесткости. Всё прошло сравнительно быстро - за 2 месяца. Кому интересно - гуглите подзатылочные мышцы, триггеры в подзатылочной зоне. И что такое триггерные зоны. Гугл, ютуб.
> 
> Потом я еще нашел оказалось большая зона - это верх спины слева - там уже не разберешь какие мышцы - в общем все зоны и на лопатке, и под лопаткой, и у позвоночника, и на самом верху (погон) начал прорабатывать давлением теннисного мячика - сначала к стене, потом к полу (т.е. когда мячик между тобой и полом). Вот те места которые от давления больше всего болят - это триггеры - их давить и надо больше всего - от минуты и больше. Но не переусердствовать поначалу - иначе мышца не расслабится, а наоборот воспалится, и пойдет ухудшение. А после 3 месяца от проработки уже будут не такими как вначале - можно по них хоть катком идти.
> ...


Добавлю свои пять копеек.
Такое простое упражнение, а мне помогло.
В развитии состояния немаловажны подзатылочные глубокие мышцы, до них трудно достать. Я ищу пальцами болезненные зоны и лежу давя весом головы на пальцы так, как рекомендует доктор Ситтель.
Еще люблю перед сном под затылок положить штучку что на фото. Шарики из твердого пластика, купила в Медтехнике.
Еще мне помогает плавание на спине, руки попеременно гребут. Поначалу сводило до боли мои слабые лестничные мышцы, теперь плаваю по часу и норм.
Растяжка лестничных в сауне.
Найти переднюю лестничную и аккуратно потянуть , положив руку в область над ключицей.
Очень долго проходит эта болезнь, трудом над мышцами! Долго, упорно, сложно, через поиск и внимание к себе.



Хорошие таблетки гидроксизин (Атаракс), снимают воспаление в том числе, его метаболит цетиризин. Пила его время от времени по трети таблетки на ночь, теперь сплю прекрасно.
Полезен всем детралекс.
Пикамилон не повредит.
А вообще все пьется по самочувствию.
Но таблетки снимают симптомы, не дают развиться болезни , а помогает только работа с мышцами! Массаж у врача, который это знает. Я нашла такого в Самаре, было очень больно...мне разворачивали сутулые плечи , давили на триггеры и т.п.
Врач мне сказал, что дело в патологических рычагах, а это совокупность мышц и их привычной работы, и этот клубок раскручивается постепенно. У меня год назад по рентгену кифосколиоз 1 ст., в прошлом компрес.перелом L1, L2, L3, сейчас на фоне травмы там искривление, грыжа 5 мм,  все это по цепочке и в совокупности с компьютерным образом жизни дало ротационный подвывих атланта вправо и 8 град.наклона влево шейного отдела с углом на С2.
И вот однажды я крутанула шеей несильно и защемило, а потом 2 года грустной жизни с каждодневными страданиями.
За эти два года я стала другим человеком. Я поняла, что счастье это просто когда не болит голова и она ясная, как раньше.
Всем желаю здоровья, поэтому из опыта посоветую, резюмируя вышесказанное:
Плавание на спине, аккуратную растяжку лестничных
Работу с мышцами у специалиста
Гимнастику, но щадящую! Ни в коем случае не напрягать верхнюю трапецию. Никаких отжиманий и планок ! Растяжки, лодочки , ЛФК ...
Расслаблять зону подзатылочных мышц методом прессуры,как - фотки выше
Есть куриные лапки) я их люблю и не стесняюсь об этом писать. Там много коллагена, фосфора, кальция . Знакомая собаку ими спасла от усыпления, зверь страдал артрозом и болями
Не унывать (кто бы говорил.... ) ну хотя бы помните , что вы не одни такие.
Мне стало намного лучше, работаю , о семье забочусь...по вечерам часок лежу на диване, за день накапливается состояние


----------



## andreyyy (5 Апр 2022)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Такое простое упражнение, а мне помогло.


Респект! Пальцами как пишут в вашей книге я пробовал раньше - пальцы можно сломать Поэтому использую разные предметы - например купил ложку большую деревянную плоскую, обработал наждачкой - отлично подошла. Давлю стоя, упершись лбом в стену. Еще можно лежать на скалке диаметр в районе 3 - 3,5 см - тоже кайфово и без лишних усилий, но не доступна нижняя часть триггера.

Еще нужно учитывать что есть та триггерная зона что на черепе, а есть та что на втором позвонке. То есть с обоих краев мышцы и это разные зоны. И также учитывать что эти зоны опасные - можно придавить и саму артерию, аккуратнее, не давить стразу, а тестировать кратковременно сначала.

И утепление. Последние 3 месяца сижу в двойном свитере и двойном шарфе - эффект  дают очень хороший.

Пишите, какие еще фишки у вас есть, интересно узнать.


----------



## reymond (6 Апр 2022)

Подскажите знающие люди. 
У меня тоже МФС/Фибромиалгия шейного отдела. Нет ни грыж ни протрузий, а мышцы шеи болят очень сильно, особенно подзатылочная зона, длительное время. Когда я начинаю продавливать подзатылочные пальцами под весом головы у меня начинается головокружение, сколько я не пробовал их размять сразу ловлю обострение. Пробовал миопрессуру, даже не прессуру а наверное больше миофасц массаж глубокий, закончилось все тоже жутким обострением. Вот что делать?


----------



## Анастасия050524 (10 Апр 2022)

reymond написал(а):


> Подскажите знающие люди.
> У меня тоже МФС/Фибромиалгия шейного отдела. Нет ни грыж ни протрузий, а мышцы шеи болят очень сильно, особенно подзатылочная зона, длительное время. Когда я начинаю продавливать подзатылочные пальцами под весом головы у меня начинается головокружение, сколько я не пробовал их размять сразу ловлю обострение. Пробовал миопрессуру, даже не прессуру а наверное больше миофасц массаж глубокий, закончилось все тоже жутким обострением. Вот что делать?


Я прошла не одного врача за это время вердикт такой. Подзатылочные реагируют на другие мышцы, но сами причиной не являются. Чтоб расслабить их, нужно для начала размотатт клубок других мышц, начиная с грудино сосцевидной и лестничных, переходят плавно на задние, а именно мышцы поднимающуб лопату итд, уже в конце самом дойдя до подзатылочных. Вообще могу вам дать контакт, где женщина создала целый курс по этой теме, как размотатт клубок шейных мышц. Фиброз мышцы, это жесть, сама мучаюсь. Мышца становится хряшем, которая больше не рабоатет, то есть из механизма уходит она, поломка мышцы, которая тянет за собой еще  несколкьо, вот собственно и проблема получается. Нет от этого таблеток, уколов, мануалы не имеют смысла, так как они все тупо хрустят костями, не уделяя проблеме фиброза мышц, массажиств тоже не проминают их, прессупа действует точечно, но мышца то вся фиброзированна, ее всю нужно мять.

А самое печальное, что неврологи понятия не имеют что такое мышца, что такое фиброз, назначают мидокалм с мавалисом, а дальше если не помогло, то отправят вас к психиатру, который тоже не чем не поможет, потом вы пойдёте к мануалу, массажисту, остеопат итд, а вам будет все хуже, потом опять неврологу и дальше по кругу. Славабогу, если на этом пути пропадается тот, кто скажет что с вами, а если нет? Так проходят года, десятки тысяч денег итд. Кстати, тут один из врачей в этом форуме объяснял кому то, что такое фиброз мышц итд, но смысл? Если человек не понимает в строении тела и ищет волшебную таблетку, ведь разбить фиброз, это огромный труд...


----------



## darling (10 Апр 2022)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Очень долго проходит эта болезнь, трудом над мышцами! Долго, упорно, сложно, через поиск и внимание к себе.


Возможно у меня другое-но тоже задействованы мышцы.
Боль и спазм по утрам. Полчаса на ЛФК  Иногда через боль и страдания. Но это проходит и тёп-тёп на работу. Скандинавские палки в помощь.
Труд и ещё раз -труд в любую свободную минуту  хи-хи всё думают какая я молодец и спортсменка - а мне просто легче шагать.Довольно-таки быстро и дыхалка восстанавливается -и вес уходит 😇 Сотрудницу сговорила на шаги с палками.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (10 Апр 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Возможно у меня другое-но тоже задействованы мышцы.
> Боль и спазм по утрам. Полчаса на ЛФК  Иногда через боль и страдания...


Обратите внимание на мышцы шеи, уверена, что половина их них будет в фиброзе, увы и ах, ЛФК бессильна, не вылечит вас не когда.


----------



## darling (10 Апр 2022)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> увы и ах, ЛФК бессильна, не вылечит вас не когда.


Да.Что не вылечит-это правда. Но день прожить-ночь проспать-утро продержаться....и так по кругу. Иногда прибегаю к медикаментам-когда совсем корёжит .Понимаю -остановиться залежаться-это откат назад.


----------



## Evgeniy_d (10 Апр 2022)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Я прошла не одного врача за это время вердикт такой. Подзатылочные реагируют на другие мышцы, но сами причиной не являются. Чтоб расслабить их, нужно для начала размотатт клубок других мышц, начиная с грудино сосцевидной и лестничных, переходят плавно на задние, а именно мышцы поднимающуб лопату итд, уже в конце самом дойдя до подзатылочных. ...


Ну вы сейчас проходите миопрессуру ? Вам легче ?


----------



## Анастасия050524 (10 Апр 2022)

darling написал(а):


> ...Что не вылечит-это правда. Но день прожить-ночь проспать-утро продержаться....и так по кругу. Иногда прибегаю к медикаментам-когда совсем корёжит .Понимаю -остановиться залежаться-это откат назад.


Мой совет, найдите специалиста, кто разобьёт вам фиброз мышц. Там мышцы позвонки тянут в разные стороны, вот вам и плохо. Наберите в поиске *миопрактика*, там женщина целый курс сделала.


----------



## Данияр85 (10 Апр 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Да.Что не вылечит-это правда. Но день прожить-ночь проспать-утро продержаться....и так по кругу. Иногда прибегаю к медикаментам-когда совсем корёжит .Понимаю -остановиться залежаться-это откат назад.


,,Я два года мучился с шеей и мышцами. К кому только не обращался. Проблема оказалась в подвивихе шеи и пояснице. Поправили и поставили на место. Врач в Челябинске принимает. Сейчас прохожу курс иглотерапии . Значительные улучшения. Советую обратиться к доктору Иванову в челябинске


----------



## darling (11 Апр 2022)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Наберите в поиске *миопрактика*, там женщина целый курс сделала.


хорошо.Попробую.


Данияр85 написал(а):


> Поправили и поставили на место.


думаю об этом.Но как-бы хуже не стало. У меня листез позвонков поясничного отдела. Смещение.


----------



## Данияр85 (11 Апр 2022)

darling написал(а):


> меня листез позвонков поясничного отдела. Смещение.


Еслии смещение то тем более надо на место ставить.


----------



## Александр Л (11 Апр 2022)

@илья1980, Илюха привет .Как ты?


----------



## илья1980 (21 Апр 2022)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Как ты?


Я кстати не плохо)
Хожу к бубновскому мне нравится
Спина стала болеть меньше! Вернее так! Хожу редко так как дорого! После трени очень хорошо себя чувствую
Через пару дней опять долго сижу за компом и снова здравствуйте!
Что касается шеи! Пытались делать на нее там упражнения! Стало резко хуже!
Короче пытаюсь держать осанку !следить за нервами!что там мне долго говорили про лордоз шейный мол все от туда! Короче есть проблемы там! Ну а дальше сбой в вестибулярном аппарате! Называется пппг!
Оказывается на западе давольно известная штука! У нас пока про нее мало кто знает!
Ну  а как началась война как то мысли уже не про болезни если честно!
Многое сейчас поменялось
Иногда да колбасит но не так как было.


----------



## reymond (25 Апр 2022)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Я прошла не одного врача за это время вердикт такой. Подзатылочные реагируют на другие мышцы, но сами причиной не являются. Чтоб расслабить их, нужно для начала размотатт клубок других мышц, начиная с грудино сосцевидной и лестничных, переходят плавно на задние, а именно мышцы поднимающуб лопату итд, уже в конце самом дойдя до подзатылочных. Вообще могу вам дать контакт, где женщина создала целый курс по этой теме, как размотатт клубок шейных мышц. Фиброз мышцы, это жесть, сама мучаюсь. Мышца становится хряшем, которая больше не рабоатет, то есть из механизма уходит она, поломка мышцы, которая тянет за собой еще  несколкьо, вот собственно и проблема получается. Нет от этого таблеток, уколов, мануалы не имеют смысла, так как они все тупо хрустят костями, не уделяя проблеме фиброза мышц, массажиств тоже не проминают их, прессупа действует точечно, но мышца то вся фиброзированна, ее всю нужно мять.
> 
> А самое печальное, что неврологи понятия не имеют что такое мышца, что такое фиброз, назначают мидокалм с мавалисом, а дальше если не помогло, то отправят вас к психиатру, который тоже не чем не поможет, потом вы пойдёте к мануалу, массажисту, остеопат итд, а вам будет все хуже, потом опять неврологу и дальше по кругу. Славабогу, если на этом пути пропадается тот, кто скажет что с вами, а если нет? Так проходят года, десятки тысяч денег итд. Кстати, тут один из врачей в этом форуме объяснял кому то, что такое фиброз мышц итд, но смысл? Если человек не понимает в строении тела и ищет волшебную таблетку, ведь разбить фиброз, это огромный труд...


Я видел в инстаграмме эту женщину с курсом миопрактики....вы пользовались этим курсом? Помогло хоть сколько-то? В чем смысл этого курса можете рассказать в кратце?

Я проходил лечение у известного в Казани "прессурщика". Скажу как есть, я вытерпел 2 раза и бросил, поймал такое обострение, что решил лучше буду медленно загибаться, чем быстро и очень больно))....и вот вы знаете, я подумал, а можно ли так глубоко лезть в шею? Ведь прессура грудного или даже поясничного отдела это совсем не тоже самое что прессура шеи - клубок из нервов, сосудов и мышц. Можно куда-нибудь ни туда нажать и все, лечится больше не понадобится совсем...Отсюда и отсутствие подобных способов лечений в клинических протоколах лечебных учреждений, наверное тоже не просто так...Сложный это вопрос. Но я пока не встретил ни одного достоверно излечившегося миопрессурой и тогда возникает вопрос, а зачем терпеть такие боли и так рисковать если результат сомнителен.


----------



## reymond (25 Апр 2022)

Еще я лечился у мануального терапевта с акцентом именно на мышечный компонент. Пока ходил вроде бы был какой-т результат, как только перестал ходить, все вернулось на тот же уровень. Каким то образом в этой болячке завязана нервная система вегетативная, которая скорее всего является пусковым механизмом для остеохандроза шоп. Перечитал весь форум и пришел к выводу, что примерно в 70-80% случаев выхода из строя шеи, именно с мышечным компонентом, когда нет диагностически значимых проблем на мрт, снимках и т.д..люди оказывались скажем так с очень лабильной нервной системой - короче невротики...
Если взять меня, то у меня ВСД с детства со всеми прелестями и вот результате пострадала шея много лет спустя. Поэтому тут хоть прессура, хоть что не поможет если не лечить нервы. Это мое личное мнение и наблюдение на основании своей ситуации и того что почитал на форуме.


----------



## andreyyy (25 Апр 2022)

reymond написал(а):


> Я проходил лечение у известного в Казани "прессурщика"


На шее ничего трогать и не надо. Там опасно. Мышцы верха спины и низа шеи, и внизу черепа - их достаточно. Они все за шею отвечают. Еще можно самому аккуратно вдоль позвоночника шеи клубочки искать. Это триггеры на коротких мышцах вдоль шеи. Но это опасно, и не обязательно, и помогает только временно.


----------



## reymond (25 Апр 2022)

Хочу попробовать ботекс, но никак не решусь, думаю это должен быть очень хороший специалист и УЗИ навигация. Кто-нибудь пробовал обмануть организм и сделать укол ботекса в мышцы шеи, если "да", поделитесь опытом пож-та.


----------



## AlexSam (5 Май 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Я кстати не плохо)
> Хожу к бубновскому мне нравится
> Короче пытаюсь держать осанку !следить за нервами!
> Многое сейчас поменялось
> Иногда да колбасит но не так как было.


Здравствуйте! Это здОрово! А что изменилось? Как следите за нервами? На АД решились?


----------



## илья1980 (8 Май 2022)

AlexSam написал(а):


> ... На АД решились?


На ад не решился ( не знаю хорошо или плохо!
Но иногда прихватывает в самый не ожиданый момент ((
Вроде все было хорошо
А сегодня опять как пьяный ((
Но почему то при это понимаешь что не так с шеей и спинной (( комп(( перереседел((
Я писал выше про такую штуку как пппг
Лечить ее толком не научились но вестибулярный аппарат может давать сбой(
Ну вот сегодня прям собой ну очень не доволен (( давно меня так не колбасило и совпала это с болью в шее ( как это работает наверное не знает ни кто.

Тут прочитал у себя про женщину с инсгррама)) рассказываю)) черт это долго)
Я ей писал женщина не совсем адекватная)
Да и много я их встречал
Из серии я все понимаю плати я помогу
Профессия у них кто фотограф кто психолог и тд коллеги) пошли они в жопу
Это чисто деньги

А что касается нашей проблемы) я не поленился с переводчиком посидеть
Ну нет тут таблетки волшебной увы((
Даже западные коллеги пока не знают ответа


----------



## Анастасия050524 (10 Май 2022)

reymond написал(а):


> Я видел в инстаграмме эту женщину с курсом миопрактики....вы пользовались этим курсом? Помогло хоть сколько-то? В чем смысл этого курса можете рассказать в кратце?
> 
> Я проходил лечение у известного в Казани "прессурщика". Скажу как есть, я вытерпел 2 раза и бросил, поймал такое обострение, что решил лучше буду медленно загибаться, чем быстро и очень больно))....и вот вы знаете, я подумал, а можно ли так глубоко лезть в шею? Ведь прессура грудного или даже поясничного отдела это совсем не тоже самое что прессура шеи - клубок из нервов, сосудов и мышц. Можно куда-нибудь ни туда нажать и все, лечится больше не понадобится совсем...Отсюда и отсутствие подобных способов лечений в клинических протоколах лечебных учреждений, наверное тоже не просто так...Сложный это вопрос. Но я пока не встретил ни одного достоверно излечившегося миопрессурой и тогда возникает вопрос, а зачем терпеть такие боли и так рисковать если результат сомнителен.


Не брала, но знакомая сказала, что это типо что то книги дэвиса "триггерные точки". Собственно советую вам купить это книгу или скачать, она есть онлайн бесплатно. Давить на триггернуб точку можно и иногда полезно, но у большинства с триггерными точками, уже фиброз ткани и сами понимаете, давить в одно место нет смысла. Есть приссурщики, которые ещё и проминают фиброз, не давя на одну точку, вот в этом есть смысл. Есть мануалы, которые владеют мягкими техниками (по мышцам), вот это тоже очень хороший результат дает. Вообще обострения, это часть лечения, иногда обострения просто не реально плохо, дня 2-3 с шее ловишь ещё и давление итд. Механизм сложный и мало кому понятный(даже врачам). Вообще люди, кто страдает шоп, это нарушение статики в 80%, то есть одни мышцы укороченны, вторые растянуты слабые, в тех и тех может быть фиброз и триггер, эти мышцы просто разрушают позвоночных оттед в шее. Почему лечение шоп одно из самых долгих и сложных, потому что правильно вы сказали, что куча нервов, сосудов, узлов, они могут давать адскую симптоматику после прессуры. На деле я скажу так, врачи много про это не знают, а кто знает, мало предлогают такой вид лечения, почему? Да потому что осилят его лишь единицы, релаьно только те люди, которые как крепкий орешек и те, кто задался целью. Процесс долги и может занимать пол года-год, боли, адской. Сейчас скажу одну вещь, по моим наблюдениям, что нет смысла хурстеть костями у мануала без проработки мышц. Почему? Да потому что мышцы назад утянут ваш позвонок, то есть вы можете ещё потом и нестабильность заработать. Очень хорошо помогает увт, но передние мышцы вам придётся все равно руками разбивать, это приимущественно гкс и лестничные. По моим наблюдениям, лестничные мышцы это бич всех остеохондрозников, ещё лестничные мышцы одни из самых болючих и откаты после процедур адские (там идёт нерв и артерия). Это артерия, которая идёт через лестницы, вверху впадает в позвоночные(которые питают мозжечек), то есть строение сложное и не всем понятное. Так что укороченные и в фиброзе лестничные, мышцы поднимающая лопатку и растянутые разгибатели шеи, это проблема большинства остеохондрозников. Подзатылочные болят у многих и каждый думает, что они причина головных болей и головокружений, но нет, это как следствие, у подзатылочных парные мышцы это лестницы, именно укороченные лестницы и слабые разгибатели(ременная) может давать боль под затылком, а там в свою очередь идут позвоночные артерии. Нарушение статики по простому говоря. Да, есть вагетатика и проблемы с психикой у таких, причина проста, нехватка кислорода в голове хроническая боль, внутречерпное. Лечение шоп это несколкьо этапов, 1 этап разбиванием мыцщ, до нормального состояния, 2 этап это закачка мышц разгибателей, трапеции, ромбовидной. Ну и не забываем, что проблема шоп идёт корнями из нижних отделов, то есть придётся привести в норму таз, поясничный и грудной отдел тоже(особенно грудной). То есть вы понимаете, что лечение долгое, сложно и комплексное? Лишь после разбивки мышц, прокачки можно пойти к мануалу похрустеть(откорректировать окончательно). По этому все, кто правит позвоночник, атлант это недоврачи. Потому что смысла ставить позвонок назад, если мышцы у этому не готовы? Ну утянут они его обратно, сказав "ну ка ша, куда пошёл то вперёд нас? В очередь обратно вставай". А смещенный атлант это вообще сложно и не всегда поддаётся, то есть подзатылочные мышцы стабилизацию атланта исполняют и не только, а подзатылочные это самые короткие и слабые разгибатели спины в целом, они сами не когда не являются причиной, это уже следствие поломки всех мышечных систем поясничного, грудного и шоп, отдельно их не стоит проминать, они как опущенный в жизни человек, принимают весь удар судьбы на себя, при этом вины их нет. Надеюсь понятно написала😌



reymond написал(а):


> Еще я лечился у мануального терапевта с акцентом именно на мышечный компонент. Пока ходил вроде бы был какой-т результат, как только перестал ходить, все вернулось на тот же уровень. Каким то образом в этой болячке завязана нервная система вегетативная, которая скорее всего является пусковым механизмом для остеохандроза шоп. Перечитал весь форум и пришел к выводу, что примерно в 70-80% случаев выхода из строя шеи, именно с мышечным компонентом, когда нет диагностически значимых проблем на мрт, снимках и т.д..люди оказывались скажем так с очень лабильной нервной системой - короче невротики...
> Если взять меня, то у меня ВСД с детства со всеми прелестями и вот результате пострадала шея много лет спустя. Поэтому тут хоть прессура, хоть что не поможет если не лечить нервы. Это мое личное мнение и наблюдение на основании своей ситуации и того что почитал на форуме.


Сейчас уже продвинутые врачм начали говорить, что проблема шоп это прежде всего мышцы, нарушение статики, что не лечится это мидокалмом, мовалисом, мексидолом, что пора уже завязывать таблетками лечить, а все больше и больше делают акцент на миофасциальный синдром и спорт. Но вы пришли к неврологу, ждя что он даст вам список волшебных таблеток, которых просто нет.... Если он вам скажет, что да, придётся разбить фиброз, будут откаты страшные, будет долго и больно, вы станете это делать? Мануал тоже может это понимать, но если он вам скажется, что вам после процедуры станет плохо и придётся ходить долго ещё и упражнения делать, станете ли вы к нему ходить? Ведь пациент ждёт от лечения что ему прям завтра станет хорошо, а тут ещё и откат пришёл, ещё и лечение такое долгое и сложное. По этому скорей всего вам врач скажет держи таблетки, мануал хрустнет позвонком и иди.


----------



## darling (11 Май 2022)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Хотя родные уже давно говорят, что с моим состязанием, надо бы уже у психиатору, панические атаки и треморр. Но имея опыт тералиджена, я боюсь вообще этих препаратов, а они сразу садят на транки, на феназипам,


Мой шеф-доктор говорит "садят на стул" В АД ничего нет плохого.Важно правильно подобрать препарат и дозировки.
Сама принимаю амитриптилин 12.5 или 25 мг на ночь. Были небольшие побочки в виде потливости. Доза небольшая,но делает меня спокойной и ровной. Также амитриптилин стоит на первом месте среди обезболивающих АД. Верю ,что какую то роль играет в обезболивании.
К эндокринологу надо сходить,проверить как работает щитовидная железа.


----------



## горошек (11 Май 2022)

@Анастасия050524, а мне вот тералиджен шикарно заходит. И дочери нормально. Большой статистики у меня по нему нет, но думаю, что ваша реакция на него не очень типичная. Атаракс тоже вполне лёгкий препарат. А то, что вам назначают фенозепам, удивлена. Вы вроде молодая ещё? Для молодых его у психиатров и не выпросишь. Так что, если назначают на длительный срок, то от такого специалиста лучше отказаться. А если на пару недель в небольших дозах для прекрытия начала приёма основного препарата, то это вполне нормальная практика. 
Про афобозол мне врач говорила, что он не пустышка, но действует как конфетка: пока пьёшь, тебе хорошо, перестал, опять все вернулась. А вот про назначенный тогда грандаксин она сказала, что он как раз восстанавливает какие-то там связи. 
Ну и про то, что не убирают причину подобные препараты. Может и не убирают навсегда, но даже если на какое-то время, то это тоже результат. А ведь бывает, что причину устранить и невозможно. Про ту же миопрессуру. Вы говорите: готовы ли терпеть ухудшения? Может и готовы, если точно знать, что это поможет. Но пока не видела никого, кому бы до конца помогло. Люди годами терпят, кто-то тратит огромные деньги и время на специалистов в этой области ( не у всех, кстати, есть такая возможность ), с пеной у рта доказывают, что это работает, но ни один ещё не сказал, что я полностью вылечился и теперь живу как обычный человек. Тут я больше не про тех, кто сам мышцы разминал, а про тех кто разбивал фиброзы у специалистов. 
И ещё пример про лечение у психиатра. У дочери ГПОД, рефлюкс, поэтому захожу ещё на форум по данной проблеме. Там пишет девушка, которая год назад жаловалась на тошноту, тяжесть, ну и все, прилагающееся к этим диагнозам. Грыжи у неё вроде не было, но эрозии были. Перепробовала все традиционные препараты для желудка. Ничего не помогало. Потом ее отправили к психиатру, и вот на этом лечении ее самочувствие нормализовалось и даже эрозии прошли. Такая-то нервы наше всё. Но подбирать такое лечение тяжело. Хотя не всем. Кому-то хорошо идёт с первого раза, а кому-то приходится долго подбирать. И тут тоже многие говорят: терпите, потом будет результат. Мне это тоже кажется неправильным. Дочь поменяла 3 психиатров, пока не нашла ту, лечение которой стало помогать с первых доз. Правда, приём у неё 20 тыс и ехать через всю Москву, но по отзывам она того стоила.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (11 Май 2022)

@горошек, сейчас прописали фенибут, сказав, что он чуть посложнее афабазола, но полегче атаракса, если не пройдёт моя тревожность, то будет атаракс, далее фенезепам. Терелиджен уже идёт более тяжёлый, не всем идёт, но большинство норм переносит, а меня прям кроет от него, состояние ад. Начинается все с сонливости, далее начинаются панические атаки, далее начинаются всплеск эмоций, в основном плохих, от агрессии, заканчивая истериками, я их под тералидженом не могу контролировать. Но соглашусь, после отмены хорошо себя чувствую, около месяца точно, но я не готова этот ад терпеть. Вообще все остеохондрозники нуждаются антидепрессантах, им надо успокоить вегетативное расстройство нервной системы, которое вызванное остеохондрозом и не даёт лечиться. Хоть многие и открещиваются, но на моем опыте скажу, без антидепрессантов процесс идёт медленно, так как нервная система не даёт восстанавливать мышечную систему. Мы вроде расслабляем их, а от нервов, паничек мы опять сокращает их и приводим в спазм, так что замкнутый круг. По этому скажу так, что люди, кто лечит остеохондроз в обязательном порядке должны принимать антидепрессанты. Это получается порочный круг. Остеохондроз вызвал возбуждение вегетативной системы, а вегетативная система вызывает остеохондроз (мышечные нарушения), то есть без антидепрессантов можно долго вокруг да около ходить, особенно те, кто с головой ушёл в панические атаки и стрессы.


----------



## горошек (11 Май 2022)

@Анастасия050524, опыт фенибута у меня был. Может тоже не слишком типичный, потому что многим помогает, и даже детям назначают. Меня он расслабил, это факт, но на этой расслабленности всегда хотелось плакать. А после того как бросила его, очень хотелось вернуть именно это слезливое состояние, приёма снова таблеточку. 
А поддержка психиатра нужна наверное при многих хронических и тяжёлых болезнях. Хотя, кто-то и сам справляется. Моя подруга умерла от рака, без всяких АД оставалась политичной до последнего. Но она всегда была спокойная, бабочка, всегда умела воспарить над всяким дерьмом и не видеть его. Но неврозы бывают не только у остеозондрозников. У меня с шеей вроде не было проблем, а невроз случился после полутора месяцев работы за себя и за того парня в тяжелейших условиях. Ну, нервозность по поводу здоровья дочери присутствовала всегда, но организм справлялся как-то, а после такой вот рабочей нагрузки и маленького стресса, который был воспринят как что-то супер ужасное уже, вот и накрыло астено-невротическим синдромом. На счёт замкнутого круга полностью с вами согласна.


----------



## darling (12 Май 2022)

горошек написал(а):


> опыт фенибута у меня был. ...Меня он расслабил, это факт, но на этой расслабленности всегда хотелось плакать. А после того как бросила его, очень хотелось вернуть именно это слезливое состояние, приёма снова таблеточку.


Ну и фенибут! Именно какое состояние-бодрит, сонливит?
Действие наступает сразу же или накопительное?
Есть ли побочки?


----------



## горошек (12 Май 2022)

@darling, дак у всех по-разному похоже…. Побочек умения не было. До него я была моя н с была натянута как струна, только прикоснись, сильно возбуждена. Не помню, с первой таблетки или нет, но появилась расслабленность, некое смирение и апатия, и слёзы текли по поводу и без. Ну, повод где-то глубоко внутри всегда есть.


----------



## Анастасия050524 (12 Май 2022)

darling написал(а):


> Ну и фенибут!...
> Действие наступает сразу же или накопительное?
> Есть ли побочки?


По моему мнению фенибут чуть посложнее афабазола лёгкий. Вот тералиджен сильный препарат, от него реакция не предсказуемая, но всех дико рубит спать, прям я лично такой сонливости с жизни не ощущала.


----------



## darling (12 Май 2022)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> Вот тералиджен сильный препарат, от него реакция не предсказуемая, но всех дико рубит спать, прям я лично такой сонливости с жизни не ощущала


про фенибут понятно.
Тералиджен - ого ,надо заходить на него с опаской.Там и цена ,кажется,заоблачная. У меня амик на ночь Вроде неплохо.
Сейчас была у невролога -просто так-она посоветовала флувоксамин -.рокона,пароксотин...

тералиджен прочла-хорошее действие и показания ,цена тоже высокая.


----------



## горошек (12 Май 2022)

Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> ...но всех дико рубит спать,


Я пила по 3 таблетки в день, не рубило, никакой сонливости и никаких других побочек тоже не было. Просто появился здоровый пофигизм. Дочери тералиджен назначили к АД, одну или две, не помню, но тоже сонливости не вызвал. Раньше мы с ней пробовали его просто по таблеточке на ночь, чтоб лучше спать, но тут вообще эффекта ноль было.


----------



## darling (12 Май 2022)

@горошек, ммда всё индивидуально


----------



## илья1980 (14 Май 2022)

А мне помогает коньяк)
А вообще конечно все сложнее чем на самом деле оказалось (
Вот в теорию пппг я верю
Но причины и лечение на данный момент не известны (


----------



## darling (16 Май 2022)

@илья1980, спасибо за видео. Внутри тоже есть чему поучиться или вспомнить.


----------



## илья1980 (21 Май 2022)

darling написал(а):


> @илья1980, спасибо за видео.


Да вот пропустил две недели занятий ( и опять шея
Сегодня сходил прям кайф
Кстати
Упражнения с резинкой попробуйте дома очень классная история


----------



## SnowySun (22 Май 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> мне грандаксин выписали(мне не зашел
> да и не то это
> мне бы мышщы шел бы раслабить


Читаю вашу тему, вспоминаю себя, один в один, грандаксин в помойку отправила.



ЕленаС написал(а):


> ... вот это посмотрите. Тут про обморок...
> да, инсульт с повышенной вероятностью может быть. А может и не быть.У людей с гипертензией не меньше риск инсульта...


Как когда то говорил мне один грамотный невролог, позвоночная артерия все таки не настолько важна, чтобы снижение кровотока по ней могло дать челу обморок. Я тогда с ребенком на прием приходила. Запомнила на всю жизнь.



ЕленаС написал(а):


> Я все выходные ношу воротник и у меня в нем ничего не болит и настроение прекрасное. Прихожу в понедельник на работу как человек, без воротника, и у меня к 10.30 уже начинает наливаться свинцом затылок и гудеть голова...


Еще вставлю свои 5 копеек. Если у вас болит затылок, очень маловероятно, что воротник поможет, он не расслабляет подзатылочные, если только это не триггеры от других мышц.



Анастасия050524 написал(а):


> ... сейчас прописали фенибут, сказав, что он чуть посложнее афабазола, но полегче атаракса, если не пройдёт моя тревожность, то будет атаракс, далее фенезепам. Терелиджен уже идёт более тяжёлый, не всем идёт, но большинство норм переносит, а меня прям кроет от него, состояние ад. Начинается все с сонливости, далее начинаются панические атаки, далее начинаются всплеск эмоций, в основном плохих, от агрессии, заканчивая истериками, я их под тералидженом не могу контролировать. Но соглашусь, после отмены хорошо себя чувствую, около месяца точно, но я не готова этот ад терпеть. Вообще все остеохондрозники нуждаются антидепрессантах, им надо успокоить вегетативное расстройство нервной системы, которое вызванное остеохондрозом и не даёт лечиться. Хоть многие и открещиваются, но на моем опыте скажу, без антидепрессантов процесс идёт медленно, так как нервная система не даёт восстанавливать мышечную систему. Мы вроде расслабляем их, а от нервов, паничек мы опять сокращает их и приводим в спазм, так что замкнутый круг. По этому скажу так, что люди, кто лечит остеохондроз в обязательном порядке должны принимать антидепрессанты. Это получается порочный круг. Остеохондроз вызвал возбуждение вегетативной системы, а вегетативная система вызывает остеохондроз (мышечные нарушения), то есть без антидепрессантов можно долго вокруг да около ходить, особенно те, кто с головой ушёл в панические атаки и стрессы.


В одну кучу собрали ады и транки. Феназепам - это транквилизатор, совсем с другим механизмом действия. Он же сибазон, реланиум. Ады в основном назначают психиатры, психотерапевты, а транки  - уже многие специальности. Совсем разные механизмы воздействия.

А вот тералиджен это уже нейролептик, тут уже другая статья применения.


----------



## darling (23 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> Читаю вашу тему, вспоминаю себя, один в один, грандаксин в помойку отправила


назначала невролог  грандаксин-ноль эффекта.
-габапентин 300мг
-мендилекс 0.5мг  
вот этот тандем убрал боль ,спастику. Дозы минимальные.


----------



## Дмитрий1980 (25 Май 2022)

@илья1980, добрый день, решили проблему? такая же ерунда была.


----------



## илья1980 (12 Июн 2022)

Дмитрий1980 написал(а):


> @илья1980, добрый день, решили проблему? такая же ерунда была.


Я из тех счастливых людей кто видимо с этим навсегда))
Да работаем потихоньку с этим
А почему была? Что стало? Что было?

Я кроме грандаксин а ничего не знаю) 
Кстати я за раз 2 таблетки принимал 1 не брала


----------



## илья1980 (18 Июн 2022)

Ну в любом случае как только шея в спазме начинают шатуны (( ну Семён семеныч


----------



## Дмитрий1980 (1 Июл 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Я из тех счастливых людей кто видимо с этим навсегда))
> Да работаем потихоньку с этим
> А почему была? Что стало? Что было?


А я в своей теме писал, причиной оказался отек вызванный кистой основной пазухи, гайморовой был полип, фронтит и этмоидит, в середине головы прямо взрывалось что-то и доходило до того что встать не мог, разобрался с носом, поработал с неврологом, оказалось корешки тройничного нерва зажаты, выписали известное лекарство, помогло сразу с одной таблетки, вырвал все зубы на которые подозрения были не сожалея, каждый день стал разминать шею, притом сделал мрт шеи, был для меня сюрприз но уже после полгода зарядки, одна маленькая протрузия 0,2 и все чисто, в итоге все ушло, живу полноценной жизнью, иногда когда слегка простудишься, возвращается, но я сразу внеочередную гимнастику на шею делаю, прочищаю все что только можно прочистить и все уходит, единственное что осталось, двоение в правом глазе, но тоже проходит, но не как хирург сказал, что с каждой неделей улучшение будет, а с каждым месяцем улучшается.


----------



## илья1980 (9 Июл 2022)

@Дмитрий1980, так вот не понял!)
Нос! Шея ! Таблетка! Зубы!


----------



## Дмитрий1980 (11 Июл 2022)

@илья1980, так все вместе оказалось.


----------

